# Memebox Affiliates



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 18, 2014)

Hello fellow Memebox Affiliates! :flowers:

This is thread for questions/comments about being a Memebox Affiliate. It is NOT a place to promote your blog or post affiliate/blogger codes. Any posts discussing such topics will be deleted due to TOS violations.

Thanks!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 18, 2014)

So I asked for a withdrawal and it said Payment:.. Method: paypal.

So is it going to send it to paypal and not as memepoints?

Because I didn't got any options for asking for me to choose memepoints:O


----------



## biancardi (Jul 18, 2014)

if it is under 30.00, it will go to memepoints.


----------



## OiiO (Jul 18, 2014)

Don't you wish the commission was higher? Memebox made hundreds of dollars off of my readers (according to my dashboard at least) but I didn't even make it to the $30 payment threshold...


----------



## biancardi (Jul 18, 2014)

it is a gift.  That is how I look at it.  I don't expect anything, so I don't complain about it.  Would I have promoted memebox if I weren't an affiliate?  Sure.  I like their service that much (despite some really awful boxes)


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 18, 2014)

It's kind of just a bonus for me.  I blog about my Memeboxes and new deals just like I did before there was an affiliate program.  I like that they are doing it but it's getting so confusing!  Sometimes I just don't bother with the affiliate codes when it gets too crazy.

With that said, I sure wish they responded faster to questions.  Or to anything, for that matter.


----------



## Malaperelka (Jul 18, 2014)

They finally answer and transferred commission into Memepoints  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I love Memebox but I hate this long replaying...

I wish more promotion for my readers - more points for them when they click on my referral link and buy boxes.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 18, 2014)

Tnx @biancardi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I love them for everything, but I hope indeed email back faster like @Saffyra said  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Jul 19, 2014)

Malaperelka said:


> I wish more promotion for my readers - more points for them when they click on my referral link and buy boxes.


Yeah that would be nice.


----------



## Malaperelka (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi Affiliates

I've got a question. Did Memebox send you free box to review? They promised to send me a box and forgot about me... (They had to send me box because I'm top affiliate). They gave me 15 points to apologies.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 25, 2014)

Malaperelka said:


> Hi Affiliates
> 
> I've got a question. Did Memebox send you free box to review? They promised to send me a box and forgot about me... (They had to send me box because I'm top affiliate). They gave me 15 points to apologies.


never been given anything free. apart from points

just had to contact about point issue too as i have no paypal account in my email address


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 2, 2014)

Okay, I'm writing this here because there were some questions earlier about this.

First, I am an affiliate so this might have something to do with it.  I searched back through my emails and it was actually Memebox who mentioned this.

So I'm not sure if only affiliates get this or ALL people.

Memebox is currently (at least as of 2 days ago) giving 3 Memepoints per blog review/YouTube video.  They do read them and watch the videos and they require a direct link to your post/video. 

Sometimes it takes a week to get the points and sometimes it takes a day.  It just depends but I've always received my points.

I think it's nice that Memebox does this and I hope they continue it.  It's a nice way to reward bloggers and its something I would do anyway (so it's not like I do it for points, I do it for people!).

I also have to say that I don't always write rave reviews, either, but they are thorough.  I list and describe each product with pictures.  If I don't like something, I say so, and that has never had any bearing on whether I got points or not.


----------



## msambrosia (Aug 2, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Okay, I'm writing this here because there were some questions earlier about this.
> 
> First, I am an affiliate so this might have something to do with it.  I searched back through my emails and it was actually Memebox who mentioned this.
> 
> ...


Do you send them a link to your post/video? I have never heard of this, but I will admit to skimming e-mails instead of reading them thoroughly!


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 2, 2014)

Yes, you must send a direct link to each post.

Now, I don't know if they will give points for old reviews (like if you had Memebox #1 or something), I've always sent mine in within a week or two of the arrival of the box.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 2, 2014)

@Saffyra  do you send that the affiliate email or the hi one?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 2, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Yes, you must send a direct link to each post.
> 
> Now, I don't know if they will give points for old reviews (like if you had Memebox #1 or something), I've always sent mine in within a week or two of the arrival of the box.


well, since I never knew this, I am going to give them all of my reviews!! lol


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @Saffyra  do you send that the affiliate email or the hi one?


I send them to the affiliate email.  Might as well send them all!  I'm sure you'll get points for the most recent boxes (well... "sure" is relative, I suppose).  I'm going to feel REALLY bad if I got everyones hopes up....

They were still doing it three days ago.  Hopefully its not something they discontinued in August or something.


----------



## msambrosia (Aug 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> well, since I never knew this, I am going to give them all of my reviews!! lol


I just sent them links to all of mine as well. We'll see what happens!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Aug 2, 2014)

I don't see why they wouldn't advertise this as a benefit of their affiliate program. Also, is anyone having any problems with the banners on their blog today?


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 2, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I send them to the affiliate email.  Might as well send them all!  I'm sure you'll get points for the most recent boxes (well... "sure" is relative, I suppose).  I'm going to feel REALLY bad if I got everyones hopes up....
> 
> They were still doing it three days ago.  Hopefully its not something they discontinued in August or something.


This is AMAZING. Do you think they will accept my blog reviews in norwegian? I have mostly norwegian readers, so I like to keep it in norwegian for them.. Will it be an issue? Or should i still get 3 each review?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 2, 2014)

BlackMagicRose said:


> I don't see why they wouldn't advertise this as a benefit of their affiliate program. Also, is anyone having any problems with the banners on their blog today?


I CAN never use their banners - they do not show up on wordpress.  I just create my own by copying their image and then linking to my affiliate code.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 2, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> This is AMAZING. Do you think they will accept my blog reviews in norwegian? I have mostly norwegian readers, so I like to keep it in norwegian for them.. Will it be an issue? Or should i still get 3 each review?


I don't see why it would be an issue....They can use google translate.  I am sure they have to do that with the english ones.

They are a global entity so all languages should be accepted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Aug 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I CAN never use their banners - they do not show up on wordpress.  I just create my own by copying their image and then linking to my affiliate code.


My banners were working until today, but they don't show up now. Weird.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I don't see why it would be an issue....They can use google translate.  I am sure they have to do that with the english ones.
> 
> They are a global entity so all languages should be accepted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you for reply ^^ Yea, thats true.. Hopefully they will like my reviews and give me some points!


----------



## msambrosia (Aug 2, 2014)

BlackMagicRose said:


> My banners were working until today, but they don't show up now. Weird.


I think they were having some issues with their website today, which would mess up the banners as well. I saw several comments on facebook about it running very slowly and people were having issues with orders.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 3, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> This is AMAZING. Do you think they will accept my blog reviews in norwegian? I have mostly norwegian readers, so I like to keep it in norwegian for them.. Will it be an issue? Or should i still get 3 each review?


I was wondering that myself.  Mine are in English but I when I go to your blog I just use the Google translate and it mostly comes out right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If I were you, I would just send them in!  The worst they can say is no, right?  I don't think they will say no, though.

Edited for typos


----------



## Stephanie Tran (Aug 3, 2014)

i just recently start blogging. Do you think if I send them the link review their memebox. Do they give me points?(maybe they just give points to popular blog i think)


----------



## Malaperelka (Aug 3, 2014)

So I have to send them my reviews, I have a lot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 3, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I was wondering that myself.  Mine are in English but I when I go to your blog I just use the Google translate and it mostly comes out right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> If I were you, I would just send them in!  The worst they can say is no, right?  I don't think they will say no, though.
> 
> Edited for typos


Oh, you read my blog? Thats amazing   Did so last night! I've been blogging since global 5-2, but dont think they will give me for old blogs. So gave them every review from global 11 up until cacao! Crossing my fingers for this one!!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Aug 3, 2014)

This might be a dumb question, but can you use your own affiliate link for the % back or do you have to use the link of another blogger you like?


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 3, 2014)

BlackMagicRose said:


> This might be a dumb question, but can you use your own affiliate link for the % back or do you have to use the link of another blogger you like?


You have to use another affiliates.  Your own won't work on your account.  You could use it on a secondary account, probably, but I just support my fellow bloggers instead so I don't know if you actually can.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 4, 2014)

@@Saffyra I want to thank you SO much for letting us know about the blogging points.  Memebox just awarded me my points for all of the reviews I have made since May (since I started purchasing Memeboxes)

thank you so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@Saffyra I want to thank you SO much for letting us know about the blogging points.  Memebox just awarded me my points for all of the reviews I have made since May (since I started purchasing Memeboxes)
> 
> thank you so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm really so very glad!!  Your reviews are amazing and you totally deserve them!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 5, 2014)

BlackMagicRose said:


> My banners were working until today, but they don't show up now. Weird.


I think that Memebox had to move their site to a bigger server due to the release of the second collaboration box and it threw a bunch of their stuff for a loop--I suspect that the link to the banner image was broken in the process.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 5, 2014)

Is anyone else a bit nervous about running into tax issues? I'm not sure if Memebox realizes this yet, but any US-based affiliate program or online employer is supposed to require tax documentation and issue you a W-2 ("W-2" is a statement of earnings for the purpose of filing one's taxes btw, in case you're not from the US) for earnings over $600 in one year. A lot of ad and affiliate programs don't pay out a cent until they have tax paperwork on file. sob I'm hoping to transfer enough of my blog's commissions into Memepoints so that I don't get to that point (because it becomes a hassle, seriously). I'm just concerned that it will get to be late December and the affiliate Memestaff will realize that they have a problem (because I don't know if they can write off our commissions as a business expense unless they give us W-2s over $600) and we won't be able to plan strategically by that point.

Wow, that's a lot of text. Sorry. ahahaha


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 5, 2014)

I've never been an affiliate before so I have no idea about anything...

What kind of a hassle is it? :\


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks for telling me about the points for reviews! I sent them 3 reviews I did recently on my blog, and they responded in a matter of hours giving me 9 points! Seeing as I am buying crazy numbers of Memeboxes (and I would review them anyway), the points really help!


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm really happy that it has worked out so well for everyone!  I didn't realize no one knew about it or I would have mentioned it sooner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 6, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> What kind of a hassle is it? :\


Well, it's just something to deal with at tax return time--it's considered taxable income. For a lot of people that's a surprise. I try to balance any blog/fanshop income with expenditures, but it's a total pain.


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 6, 2014)

Okay, quick question--I just signed up for the Affiliate program today, and got everything (I think) squared away. I reviewed Cooling Care, and just sent the link to them (hoping I can get 3 points? haha).

My question is, how do I get a 4 or 6 digit code to give away for $5 off? Or is that for higher earnings-based affiliates?


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 6, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Okay, quick question--I just signed up for the Affiliate program today, and got everything (I think) squared away. I reviewed Cooling Care, and just sent the link to them (hoping I can get 3 points? haha).
> 
> My question is, how do I get a 4 or 6 digit code to give away for $5 off? Or is that for higher earnings-based affiliates?


Well, when I first started I just asked them for a code for my readers.  But now it may not be so easy.  If you get over $200 in sales then you get a $5.  Under $200 gets a $3 code but I don't know if it's $0-200 or $50-$200 or something like that.

I'd just email them and ask.  The worst they can say is no, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 6, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Well, when I first started I just asked them for a code for my readers.  But now it may not be so easy.  If you get over $200 in sales then you get a $5.  Under $200 gets a $3 code but I don't know if it's $0-200 or $50-$200 or something like that.
> 
> I'd just email them and ask.  The worst they can say is no, right?  /emoticons/biggri[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Awesome, thanks for the info! Right now I just told my friend (who introduced me to all this Meme stuff, haha) to use my personal website address, so I guess that's most of what I can do.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (Aug 6, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Well, when I first started I just asked them for a code for my readers. But now it may not be so easy. If you get over $200 in sales then you get a $5. Under $200 gets a $3 code but I don't know if it's $0-200 or $50-$200 or something like that.
> 
> I'd just email them and ask. The worst they can say is no, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It isn't based on sale only because according to sale, I met the requirement for the $5 code but their response is "Unfortunately, we have only limited quantity of August promo codes for our affiliates. We will let you know when there is a new opening."


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 6, 2014)

yunii said:


> It isn't based on sale only because according to sale, I met the requirement for the $5 code but their response is "Unfortunately, we have only limited quantity of August promo codes for our affiliates. We will let you know when there is a new opening."


Aww, okay. I did email them, so maybe I'll get lucky some month. Thanks for all the info, guys!


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 6, 2014)

yunii said:


> It isn't based on sale only because according to sale, I met the requirement for the $5 code but their response is "Unfortunately, we have only limited quantity of August promo codes for our affiliates. We will let you know when there is a new opening."


Ooo!  Interesting!  It didn't say anything about that in the email they sent out!  I wonder what changed their minds...


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 7, 2014)

They are still giving out 3 points per blog/video review  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 7, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> They are still giving out 3 points per blog/video review  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Looks like it!  I'm happy it worked out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Now I'm glad I mentioned it because so many MUT girls can get more boxes now!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 8, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Now I'm glad I mentioned it because so many MUT girls can get more boxes now!


YES! Thank you for mentioning it! I just sent 12 reviews off to Memebox! YAY! I'm working on some risky-ish projects that require cash like ordering from the Memebox Korea website, so I'm thrilled that I'll be able to use points to keep buying boxes while I experiment with other options!


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 12, 2014)

Was anyone an affiliate back when they first launched their Memebrush set? I reviewed them and enjoyed them, but I just got an e-mail about reviewing a new set of private label Memebrushes that are launching Thursday?

They're overnighting them to me and asking me to have the review up before Thursday! Looks like I'll have to push back my review schedule a bit, but I cannot say no to brushes! They're weirdly a huge weakness for me LOL

Anyone else reviewing these? What do you think they'll be like??


----------



## biancardi (Aug 12, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Was anyone an affiliate back when they first launched their Memebrush set? I reviewed them and enjoyed them, but I just got an e-mail about reviewing a new set of private label Memebrushes that are launching Thursday?
> 
> They're overnighting them to me and asking me to have the review up before Thursday! Looks like I'll have to push back my review schedule a bit, but I cannot say no to brushes! They're weirdly a huge weakness for me LOL
> 
> Anyone else reviewing these? What do you think they'll be like??


yes, I got the email too!!  I have no idea what they are like, but am excited to post about them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 12, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yes, I got the email too!!  I have no idea what they are like, but am excited to post about them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I can't imagine how much money they must be paying to overnight these brushes to a bunch of bloggers!!

I'm really interested to see if they're much different from the first Memebrush set. That set looked low-end, but actually turned out to be a really nice set of brushes. I use them every time I'm traveling. Really excited to try the new ones out, though! Maybe they're regular sized brushes instead of the travel-size set...


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 12, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Anyone else reviewing these? What do you think they'll be like??


Yeah, I'm reviewing them, too! I'm going to be so easily impressed--lol--I was in college for 10 years and I'm rebuilding my cosmetics collection now, so my brush collection is basically trash--I've never slowed down to invest in nice brushes ahahaha. So excited to try these.

Yeah, the overnight charges are insane--but the express DHL shipping for giveaway and review boxes from Korea must be crazier. I can't believe they send giveaway boxes DHL--I'd be like "hey, you won this, be thankful byeeeee" and toss it in the regular post. ahahaha


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm getting them, too.  Can't wait because I'm using the same bareMinerals brushes I've had for nearly ten years. :\  Until I got the it Cosmetics Luxe Powder Brush, I didn't know how amazing brushes could actually be.

Can't wait to see how these are!  

I also think its really interesting how they are catering hardcore to the US group.  I hope they don't forget the rest of their global customers!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 12, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Can't wait because I'm using the same bareMinerals brushes I've had for nearly ten years.


OMG crying because that's totally my BrushStory, too. hahahahaha I end up with random fur on my face and I only notice it mid-day, it's so tragic. ahahahaha


----------



## biancardi (Aug 12, 2014)

I just want brushes!  Ipsy has forsaken me with not one friggin brush in the 14 months I was subbed with them (and now I've unsubbed due to the August bag just being the last straw).

I am thrilled to be getting some new brushes!


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 12, 2014)

hahaha omg I'm in the same boat as you guys. My honey bought me the coastal scents brush set and while it's awesome, I have had it FOREVER and they're starting to fall apart. I'm of course pretending it's not happening and denying that I need new brushes, so this is going to be awesome.

I'm just very interested to see what this set is going to be like: how many brushes, if they're in a case, what they look like etc etc. Soooo excited!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't wait to see everyone's reviews and what they think! 

*follows everyone on bloglovin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Aug 12, 2014)

Oooh, sounds fun! I can't wait to hear what you guys think of the brushes!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 12, 2014)

fyi - the brushes are coming from San Francisco, USPS express one day mail.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 12, 2014)

biancardi said:


> fyi - the brushes are coming from San Francisco, USPS express one day mail.


Ah! Well that makes a LOT more sense! I was shocked that they were overnighting them when I thought it was coming from Korea! I'm getting up at the crack of dawn tomorrow and waiting impatiently for my mailman! It stink though because sometimes he comes early and sometimes he comes at like 4pm, so if he comes late I'm going to have to be frantically taking photos and testing the brushes all night just to get my review up in time! I'm going to lock myself in my room and tell my hubby to not bother me with his handsomeness or I will be too distracted!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 12, 2014)

I will be working during the day, so I will have to test these out in the evening  myself!

my cats will leave me alone! lol

fyi - they are supposed to be delivered by noon time, according to my tracking


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 12, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I'm really interested to see if they're much different from the first Memebrush set.


I'm wondering if the marketing Memepeople who contacted us meant that the Memebrushes are launching in the US shop and that they're actually the same Memebrushes you tried before. I enjoy rolling around the Korean Memesite and they have a big brush sale on right now, too, but it looks like they're the exact same ones that are currently in the global Memeshop--I'm thinking that the big deal is that they'll be on sale with free shipping within the US.

For your sake I hope they're a new brush set!!


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 12, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I'm wondering if the marketing Memepeople who contacted us meant that the Memebrushes are launching in the US shop and that they're actually the same Memebrushes you tried before. I enjoy rolling around the Korean Memesite and they have a big brush sale on right now, too, but it looks like they're the exact same ones that are currently in the global Memeshop--I'm thinking that the big deal is that they'll be on sale with free shipping within the US.
> 
> For your sake I hope they're a new brush set!!


hahah ohhh boy. Well I hope for THEIR sake they are different...because that would be a big ol' waste of cash to send them out to me again, lol. I mean...I'm not sure if they expect me to write another review on the exact same brush set or what. I even said in my response that I had already reviewed the current brush set, and would gladly review this one and they said, yay great etc, so it'll be interesting to see what arrives tomorrow.

Now that i'm looking at the post again, it does say that they'll be available for $18 instead of $36, which is how much the current set costs, so it's looking more and more like it'll be the same set, haha. Maybe they'll let me do a giveaway with them or something? I'll have to e-mail them tomorrow and see what they say.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 12, 2014)

Hmm...  I hope they aren't the same since it says "long awaited private label Memebox brushes" but it does sound like they might be the same set, especially at the exact price.

So, @@MissJexie what did you think of them back then?

I checked the links.

Oh, yep, its the same one.  It has to be.  If you scroll down there's a HUGE picture that says LAUNCHING on it.  I'm not complaining, I'll take 'em and use them happily!


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 12, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Hmm...  I hope they aren't the same since it says "long awaited private label Memebox brushes" but it does sound like they might be the same set, especially at the exact price.
> 
> So, @@MissJexie what did you think of them back then?
> 
> ...


I actually really liked the brushes, and still use them whenever I travel. I think there really needs to be a crease brush of some kind in there though. I noticed I had to take one with me as I tend to shade my eye crease a lot. You can make it work without one, but it would be super convenient if it was already there. The lip brush is super cute because it's retractable. I actually was surprised at how nice the quality was. Although I only use Coastal Scents/Crown brushes (which are pretty much identical) so I don't have any super high-end brushes to compare them to.

My main issue with the brushes was actually the case. It didn't start acting up until a bit later, but the zipper was super cheap and broke within a couple of weeks. It also had a really funky smell to it (that cheap plastic smell) but my coastal scents case had the same issue so it wasn't a huge deal. 

Overall I've been very happy with my set, use them pretty frequently, and definitely think they're worth the sale price. I'm not so sure about the $36 price tag, but even at that price, if someone is looking for a good quality travel brush set, they're worth it!


----------



## Malaperelka (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm top affiliate and they never send me anything to review  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Maybe because I'm from Poland and my blog is in Polish language and Memebox don't care...


----------



## biancardi (Aug 13, 2014)

Malaperelka said:


> I'm top affiliate and they never send me anything to review  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Maybe because I'm from Poland and my blog is in Polish language and Memebox don't care...


Have you sent your reviews to the affiliate email address for points?  It should not matter if your site is in Polish, memebox ships globally  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  If you haven't, you should, that way - they are aware you have a blog and you write reviews.  

Also, these brushes were shipped from the USA San Francisco office, so I bet that is why they only offered it to US affiliates, for cost purposes.


----------



## Malaperelka (Aug 13, 2014)

Yes I sent and Memebox gave me 60 points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Now I understand - brushes are only for US that's why they didn't send me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 13, 2014)

Malaperelka said:


> Yes I sent and Memebox gave me 60 points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Now I understand - brushes are only for US that's why they didn't send me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


If they leave you out again I would e-mail them and be like "UHM HELLOOOOOO" lol. I mean it makes sense for this but you said that they don't usually send you anything. If you're making them a bunch of money then you really should be getting opportunities to review stuff from them! Hope you get something the next time around!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 13, 2014)

miss jexie, this is the first item that I got to review for them outside of the global 9 memebox, which I asked for - lol


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> miss jexie, this is the first item that I got to review for them outside of the global 9 memebox, which I asked for - lol


Wow! Well maybe they're starting to recognize your awesomeness and that's why they sent you the brushes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 13, 2014)

Malaperelka said:


> I'm top affiliate and they never send me anything to review  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Maybe because I'm from Poland and my blog is in Polish language and Memebox don't care...


That's not right, I got to review some Memeboxes and mine is in Norwegian!


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 13, 2014)

Well, the brushes just arrived and they ARE the same brushes I reviewed months ago when they launched in the regular shop.

I think I am going to write a small "update" on them, and let my readers know about the sale etc, but I think it would be kind of silly and redundant to repeat a review, haha


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 13, 2014)

Yep. Same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Just got mine, too~

I had to answer the door in my oversized T-shirt/nightgown with my Hey, Honey Take It Off peel off mask (from Ipsy) on my face...   THAT was embarrassing...


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 13, 2014)

Malaperelka said:


> I'm top affiliate and they never send me anything to review  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Maybe because I'm from Poland and my blog is in Polish language and Memebox don't care...


Apparently they have lists.  I asked them.  They only have a certain number of people on the list.  I thought it was weird because blogs that don't even know about Memebox were getting Memeboxes to review.

I don't mind, though, I do this for fun not to get stuff.  I mean, getting stuff is fun and wonderful, but I'm gonna do it all anyway so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 13, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Apparently they have lists.  I asked them.  They only have a certain number of people on the list.  I thought it was weird because blogs that don't even know about Memebox were getting Memeboxes to review.
> 
> I don't mind, though, I do this for fun not to get stuff.  I mean, getting stuff is fun and wonderful, but I'm gonna do it all anyway so it doesn't really matter.


I agree totally! Although the "lists" sound scary! I wonder what list I'm on! LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 13, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Apparently they have lists.  I asked them.  They only have a certain number of people on the list.*  I thought it was weird because blogs that don't even know about Memebox were getting Memeboxes to review.*
> 
> I don't mind, though, I do this for fun not to get stuff.  I mean, getting stuff is fun and wonderful, but I'm gonna do it all anyway so it doesn't really matter.


I know - I noticed that too!!  And they never purchase another one after they get the freebie!! lol

I agree - I would review the boxes anyway, regardless.  I do that with my other subs too...


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 13, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Yep. Same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Just got mine, too~
> 
> I had to answer the door in my oversized T-shirt/nightgown with my Hey, Honey Take It Off peel off mask (from Ipsy) on my face...   THAT was embarrassing...


I once answered the door to our apartment wearing a clay mask and it turned out to be a police detective asking about a shooting that had happened at the corner the night before. I had heard nothing (and our neighborhood is super safe), so I moved my face in shock and the mask cracked. LOL I took the opportunity when the detective asked my profession or title or whatever (I don't think he believed me at first) to mention that I don't usually look like that. Classic.

Hmm--I wish that the brushes were *NEW NEW NEW* sigh. I'm totally excited to be getting to review them, but I think that my readers' will be sort of like "yeah, the brushes that have been available since forever?" Well, $18 with free shipping is pretty exciting at least. The funny thing is that I never heard that the Memebox shipping times were terribly long from Korea, so I guess the US Memeshop exists for the purpose of free shipping within the US?


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 13, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I once answered the door to our apartment wearing a clay mask and it turned out to be a police detective asking about a shooting that had happened at the corner the night before. I had heard nothing (and our neighborhood is super safe), so I moved my face in shock and the mask cracked. LOL I took the opportunity when the detective asked my profession or title or whatever (I don't think he believed me at first) to mention that I don't usually look like that. Classic.
> 
> Hmm--I wish that the brushes were *NEW NEW NEW* sigh. I'm totally excited to be getting to review them, but I think that my readers' will be sort of like "yeah, the brushes that have been available since forever?" Well, $18 with free shipping is pretty exciting at least. The funny thing is that I never heard that the Memebox shipping times were terribly long from Korea, so I guess the US Memeshop exists for the purpose of free shipping within the US?


lolz @ "so I moved my face in shock and the mask cracked"


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 13, 2014)

It takes me 20 days to get a nonexpedited package from Memebox in Korea to Washington State.  I think that's a long time.  :*(  But the fault lies mainly with the LAX facility.  My box will sit there for a week before they decide to send it up two states.  I thought it would be faster since I'm on the West Coast but nope.

Oh, I did my review.  They're pretty basic brushes.  Not awful but not OMG amazing, either.  I feel really bad that I have a brush so amazing that all other brushes pale in comparison.  If those darned it Cosmetics brushes weren't so expensive, I'd buy  more of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

They'll definitely get used and its a great assortment.  For $18 I think it's worth it.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 13, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> They'll definitely get used and its a great assortment.  For $18 I think it's worth it.


Yeah, I sort of realized while writing my review that if people hadn't used a blogger promo code they could cost $13 with free shipping--that's a pretty awesome price for these, in my opinion.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 15, 2014)

Ok so I am so excited that I don't know where else to post this...I didn't want to post it in the other threads but thought I would give you guys the heads up since we are all bloggers!!

This has to do with the skinfactory 7 seconds morning sheet...

I contacted skinfactory to see if they had some samples of some of the other sheets they had available, because I am absolutely obsessed with the ones that came in the mask box. I seriously use them every morning! I did let them know I had a blog, and gave them my Media Kit with my blog stats and what not. I told them I'd be happy to review the morning sheets if they were interested. They said they were "happy to send me some samples to review."

Some _samples_.

This is what I got in the mail today.





I have been blogging for years, and I just stood there with my mouth open in shock, lol. I seriously cannot believe how much they sent me. I will probably be reviewing this stuff sporadically for the next year! They also included lots of paperwork with more information on the products, which is awesome!

Just saying, if you're interested in maybe reaching out to them about doing a review, it might be worth it! I found their e-mail address at the bottom of skinfactory website.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Aug 15, 2014)

Wow, awesome!! It looks like they sent you some really nice stuff!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 15, 2014)

WOW!! BIG EYES!!

thanks for the heads up - I love those 7 second sheet masks as well - and I did a special shout out to it in my July Favorite Product a few weeks ago in my blog. I am hording mine right now, as I don't know when I will get another jar of them


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> WOW!! BIG EYES!!
> 
> thanks for the heads up - I love those 7 second sheet masks as well - and I did a special shout out to it in my July Favorite Product a few weeks ago in my blog. I am hording mine right now, as I don't know when I will get another jar of them


I think I've got like 5-6 sheets left in my original jar so I was elated to see this package today. Seriously I can't believe how generous they were! I don't usually go out of my way to e-mail companies about reviews because I'm so busy, but I was really into the morning sheets so I felt like it would definitely be worth a shot to message them!


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 15, 2014)

BlackMagicRose said:


> Wow, awesome!! It looks like they sent you some really nice stuff!


I was excited to see a lip tattoo product like the one in the OMG box, just in case I get the orange shade. I haven't been buying Memeboxes lately due to a huge lack of funds (my car repairs have drained every last cent from my savings account) so this will tide me over review-wise for a while!


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 15, 2014)

Whoa.  I wonder if....  I might try this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm more of a subscription box blogger but...  I can branch out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What *cough* belongs in a media kit?  I'm new and dont know very much...


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 15, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Whoa.  I wonder if....  I might try this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm more of a subscription box blogger but...  I can branch out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> What *cough* belongs in a media kit?  I'm new and dont know very much...


This is a great tutorial I found on how to make a media kit. It was really helpful when I made mine! http://katywidrick.com/making-a-blogger-media-kit/  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 15, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> This is a great tutorial I found on how to make a media kit. It was really helpful when I made mine! http://katywidrick.com/making-a-blogger-media-kit/  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you so much!  That is a great tutorial  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I know nothing about this and I've never asked for anything to review before.  Now I need to get a real logo...  I've been loving blogging so much and I'd like to be a little more professional about it.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 15, 2014)

I am so small time that doing a media kit for me would be too much work!


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am so small time that doing a media kit for me would be too much work!


You're never too small time to do a media kit! I had one (granted it was absolutely terrible) when I first started, and my blog is still pretty small. Mine doesn't look anywhere near as fancy as the one in the tutorial, but it does show my blog stats, demographic, information and background etc etc. It's always good to have one on hand in case you're reaching out to a company to do a review  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 15, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> You're never too small time to do a media kit! I had one (granted it was absolutely terrible) when I first started, and my blog is still pretty small. Mine doesn't look anywhere near as fancy as the one in the tutorial, but it does show my blog stats, demographic, information and background etc etc. It's always good to have one on hand in case you're reaching out to a company to do a review  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


how do you know the demographics of your readers?  Or do you say that you are reaching out to women interested in beauty products, of all ages?


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> how do you know the demographics of your readers?  Or do you say that you are reaching out to women interested in beauty products, of all ages?


I basically just do that, yea. I mention the demographic of people that my blog is usually geared towards: Women ages 16 and up, mostly from the US. I host on blogger so I don't know about every hosting site, but i am able to gather up info on region/locations etc as well as a few other things, but just fluff it up the best you can like a resume LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 15, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I basically just do that, yea. I mention the demographic of people that my blog is usually geared towards: Women ages 16 and up, mostly from the US. I host on blogger so I don't know about every hosting site, but i am able to gather up info on region/locations etc as well as a few other things, but just fluff it up the best you can like a resume LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I will have to try my hand on that!   I just started mine because I wanted to keep track of what I got in my sub boxes - lol

I am a computer programmer analyst by day and a beauty junkie at night.  My hobby is well known at work - haha

When the OMG box was released, I was talking about it and all of the other programmers would google to find the weird stuff - like bull semen products, bird poo, etc...

they are going to be disappointed when I tell them what is in the OMG box!!  haha


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 17, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Ok so I am so excited that I don't know where else to post this...I didn't want to post it in the other threads but thought I would give you guys the heads up since we are all bloggers!!
> 
> This has to do with the skinfactory 7 seconds morning sheet...
> 
> ...


That is SUPER fantastic! Very happy for you!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 18, 2014)

Does anyone know what on earth this Jackpot thing is? Does everyone have to pay and only some people win?  Or am I dumb and not getting it?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 18, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Does anyone know what on earth this Jackpot thing is? Does everyone have to pay and only some people win?  Or am I dumb and not getting it?


it sounds to me that everyone who purchases the Jackpot box will be guaranteed a box worth at least 60.00

there will be 10 people selected which will more value in their boxes, where the 1st place "winner" will get $1000.00 box and so on.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 18, 2014)

Ohhhh, so it's a box! 

&gt;.&lt;

And it's going on sale friday?

Hm...  I'm not sure what I think of that deal since most memeboxes are cheaper and have a better value than $60 to begin with...


----------



## biancardi (Aug 18, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Ohhhh, so it's a box!
> 
> &gt;.&lt;
> 
> ...


yeah, I know.  I mean, if the box was 15.00 or something...

I do think this box is really curated for new customers, as memebox wants us to post this on our social media outlets and encourage our readers to sign up for the newsletter - which makes me think that is what the target audience is.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 18, 2014)

I did notice they started giving 2 points to sign up again.  $32 is a lot for a first timer to spend on a box, though.

I just wrote an email asking for more details, we'll see if they respond.

I wanted to know how on earth they picked the "winners".

And when it ships.

I'll let you know what I find out (if I ever do).


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 18, 2014)

hmm...this could either be really cool, or really awful. 

I really have difficulty recommending these kinds of things to my readers before I even really know what it's all about. I always feel really bad on the rare occasion that something I've recommended is bad or not worth it since I didn't have all the information. You'd think they'd maybe do a little spoiler of what you could get in a box so that we know whether or not it's worth it to share with our readers.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 18, 2014)

yeah, I just told my readers to sign up for the newsletter so they get more details and I tried to explain it the best I could.

I hope that the 32.00  includes shipping.  and it should be express.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm afraid to post about it because I don't want to screw my readers over!

I got an answer to my questions.

Jack Pot Box will be live on this Friday 1 pm PST.

We will randomly choose which box to go to each customer who purchases Jack Pot Box.

So, there will be 10 different kinds of boxes which are not decided until you buy. It is why it is called Jack Pot Box.

That last sentence is so freaking cryptic.  I don't even know what to think about it.

Edited to add:

And I quote again:

"10 different boxes have different value for each place - over $400 worth for second place and over $300 value for third place.

Many winners for each place, so there is high probability to win for each place.

Shipping is not included in the price $32."

I don't know if I want to spring for a $39 box...


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 19, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I'm afraid to post about it because I don't want to screw my readers over!
> 
> I got an answer to my questions.
> 
> ...


This entire thing SCREAMS" leftover stuff we can't get rid of will be sent out to lots of people, and then one or two people will get a good box." 

I don't know...I don't usually make announcements on my blog, as it's strictly a review blog, but eh. I'm just not so sure about this one lol


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 19, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> This entire thing SCREAMS" leftover stuff we can't get rid of will be sent out to lots of people, and then one or two people will get a good box."
> 
> I don't know...I don't usually make announcements on my blog, as it's strictly a review blog, but eh. I'm just not so sure about this one lol


It does scream left overs. I mean no one wants to buy left overs if they already got most of the boxes, so this is a "good" marketing scheme to sell there stuff quick.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 23, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Ok so I am so excited that I don't know where else to post this...I didn't want to post it in the other threads but thought I would give you guys the heads up since we are all bloggers!!
> 
> This has to do with the skinfactory 7 seconds morning sheet...
> 
> ...


I got a similar package today!!  Makes up for the long memebox arrival time!   

My camera needs to recharge, but I will post pics later. 

woot!


----------



## Malaperelka (Aug 23, 2014)

Similar from Skinfactory?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 23, 2014)

Malaperelka said:


> Similar from Skinfactory?


yes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Malaperelka (Aug 24, 2014)

Wow you're lucky girls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 25, 2014)

I looked for this in the memebox section, and then ventured out of the lair to find this. Now I have more blogs to stalk to look at for spoilers!


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 26, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> I looked for this in the memebox section, and then ventured out of the lair to find this. Now I have more blogs to stalk to look at for spoilers!


AHAHA "the lair" is seriously the best way to describe it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 27, 2014)

Does anyone know if commission expires?

I'm not usually a commission-based blog, although since I'm an affiliate of Memebox (pretty much the only company I'm an affiliate with!) I have no idea how it works.

I've been saving up the bits of money that I have in my account and waiting for more pending orders to complete before I request a withdrawal. I just don't want to wait to long and have it expire or something! LOL


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 27, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Does anyone know if commission expires?
> 
> I'm not usually a commission-based blog, although since I'm an affiliate of Memebox (pretty much the only company I'm an affiliate with!) I have no idea how it works.
> 
> I've been saving up the bits of money that I have in my account and waiting for more pending orders to complete before I request a withdrawal. I just don't want to wait to long and have it expire or something! LOL


I don't know if it expires but I do know that they only give out the commission in money at the end of the month.  You have to have $30+ available and you can request up to as much as you have. (excluding change- it only works in whole dollars) It seems to only let you make one request for actual money a month.

If you want points, it has to be between 10-29 $/points and you can request those as often as you want but I highly recommend sending an email at the same time you request them saying that you did.

So now is the time to request it, if you want it.  I don't know if any more boxes are being shipped out between now and Sept 2nd.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 27, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I don't know if it expires but I do know that they only give out the commission in money at the end of the month.  You have to have $30+ available and you can request up to as much as you have. (excluding change- it only works in whole dollars) It seems to only let you make one request for actual money a month.
> 
> If you want points, it has to be between 10-29 $/points and you can request those as often as you want but I highly recommend sending an email at the same time you request them saying that you did.
> 
> So now is the time to request it, if you want it.  I don't know if any more boxes are being shipped out between now and Sept 2nd.


the scentboxes are being shipped out on 8/29, but they won't record that until September, so it is probably best to withdraw now if you want $$


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks for the help/advice ladies! 

Also I know some of you make posts for when new boxes are released. Do you find that you get more sales when you do those posts? I don't really like to over-advertise anything on my blog as I don't want to make it seem like I'm pushing something on my readers, but it would be nice to have a few extra sales every now and then!

I'm just trying to find ways to make my blog a bit more lucrative, so I can use the money I do make to put into more products to review!

I know this specifically the Meme-affiliates thread, but hey- we're all bloggers and Meme-lovers, so I feel a blogger sisterhood with you guys LOL &lt;3


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 27, 2014)

It totally depends on the box. TOTALLY.

I've stopped posting every single new box and haven't really seen a change in sales.  I just don't want to overwhelm my blog with Memeposts, you know what I mean?  Not everyone wants a Memebox some people just want beauty box info and I don't want to scare them away with continual memebox posts.

Plus with SO many more people jumping on the Memebox affiliate bandwagon, there tends to be a plethora of posts already out there before I even get out of bed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

However, I do try to post links, etc on Twitter.  ANd while I may not make a specific post about it, I do have a whole page with all the new Memebox goings-on and coupon codes.

This is the first time I haven't made a post about boxes I know people want.  That's the Cute Wishlist 3 and all that.  People WANT those.  But I didn't post, I just added it to my Memebox page.  I still had sales, though probably not as many as if I would have stayed up til midnight and posted about it.  Who knows, though...


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 27, 2014)

So I say all that, right?

Then I see Luckybox #10....  So yeah, I made a post.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 27, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> It totally depends on the box. TOTALLY.
> 
> I've stopped posting every single new box and haven't really seen a change in sales.  I just don't want to overwhelm my blog with Memeposts, you know what I mean?  Not everyone wants a Memebox some people just want beauty box info and I don't want to scare them away with continual memebox posts.
> 
> ...


I mean, I do _alright_ with memebox sales, but I definitely agree with you that my blog is a beauty blog, and not a memebox blog. I've had readers actually e-mail me and thank me for not overloading them with memebox posts/reviews/sales etc, so that's why I always waiver on how MUCH to do when a new box comes out, if anything at all.

I think I'll play with it a bit, but so far just putting my link in my posts and having an ad or two in the sidebar seems to be doing OK. I do like your idea of making one big post monthly and updating it as I go. It would be a good thing to link back to at the end of review posts etc.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 27, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I mean, I do _alright_ with memebox sales, but I definitely agree with you that my blog is a beauty blog, and not a memebox blog.


Exactly!  I don't want to be a Memebox blog, though I do know many people come to my blog for the Memebox stuff.  I was posting Memebox spoilers and reveals and releases, etc, and honestly, it got me a good amount of regular readers.  But I'm a new blog.  I've been doing this for only six months so I had no regular readers at all when I first started posting about Memebox!

Maybe it's a sneaky blog marketing ploy....  Bring in all the Memebox fans and then get 'em hooked on Ipsy and Popsugar.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 27, 2014)

I post 3 blogs per month on boxes.  I have one in the beginning of the month, mid month and the tail end of the month.   I just keep adding the new boxes to the last blog until I decide it is too big.  That way, my blog is not cluttered with 3 blogs per WEEK on releases.  I had it at one and it got TOO big.

I noticed today, no sales on the nail boxes!! lol  Those were not a winner...

I have gotten more readers too with posting memebox stuff and they are commenting on my other boxes and beauty stuff too.  So, memebox helped expand my readership quite a bit...


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I noticed today, no sales on the nail boxes!! lol  Those were not a winner...


NOPE!!!  Luckybox #10, on the other hand...


----------



## biancardi (Aug 27, 2014)

no activity for luckybox 10 for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I wonder if they revoked my commissions?


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> no activity for luckybox 10 for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I wonder if they revoked my commissions?


I only got 2 luckybox 10 sales and a few random ones here and there. It was one of the more slow days. Honestly I think that the majority of regular blog readers have received a lot of past boxes already,  so luckyboxes may not be a huge draw for them. If you've made them good money, I definitely don't think they will revoke your commissions. Honestly I have no idea what is  "a lot" in regards to affiliate sales and what isn't, but I'm sure that you're someone they will want to keep around!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 27, 2014)

thank you MissJexie!  I did get ONE #10 box sale in today!! haha

very slow day - yesterday, a lot of missha ones.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> thank you MissJexie!  I did get ONE #10 box sale in today!! haha
> 
> very slow day - yesterday, a lot of missha ones.


LOL at first I was like, "OOOH MY GOSH LOOK AT ALL THE SALES" and then I realized they were all like 7 cents commission and that's when it hit me that people were using the few points and codes they had at the end of the month and taking advantage of the free shipping deals, which if it weren't for them, I wouldn't have thought of it and I would have missed out on using those 3 points from the OMG box promo.

That's when I made my rounds and used 3 different accounts, and 3 different affiliate links and bought my stuff LOL.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 27, 2014)

every penny helps!! But I do worry about how slow the USA shipping has been.  None of my august 14th have shipped out and I see a lot of "pending" ones in my commission area that I know are the USA memeshop items.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> every penny helps!! But I do worry about how slow the USA shipping has been.  None of my august 14th have shipped out and I see a lot of "pending" ones in my commission area that I know are the USA memeshop items.


You're so right. I don't work right now due to some health issues and the fact that my fiance and I share a car, so when I get like $30 in commission I freak out with sheer joy, LOL.

I find that SO weird about the US shipping! I made a little tiny order with a coupon and some points and got one of the macaron lip balms. I'm pretty sure it was here within about a week if I remember correctly. I never got a shipping confirmation or a tracking number, it just appeared one day! It was a few weeks ago though, so I'm not sure what's going on with the current orders!


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 28, 2014)

Yeah, whats up with the pending ones?  I know I've received my USA order and it still says pending.  Do you think that means the affiliate doesn't get that money?!


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 28, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Yeah, whats up with the pending ones?  I know I've received my USA order and it still says pending.  Do you think that means the affiliate doesn't get that money?!


Wow... I never even thought of that! That's definitely possible, since it's still pending on the site, it might still be pending for the affiliate's commission as well...

SIGH. Memebox you're making it so hard for me to continue to love you lately.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 28, 2014)

I wrote an email to skinfactory  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  we will see what they say to me.  Also, it seems like A-true has been very generous to bloggers lately, too.  Including me, although I only got the samples because Marjolein asked them to send them to me (as a birthday surprise).  Which does mean that they are pretty nice to people in general since thats kind of a weird request.

And I'm not kidding when I say they sent a stash.  Not quite as large as skinfactory but a definite stash.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 28, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I wrote an email to skinfactory  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  we will see what they say to me.  Also, it seems like A-true has been very generous to bloggers lately, too.  Including me, although I only got the samples because Marjolein asked them to send them to me (as a birthday surprise).  Which does mean that they are pretty nice to people in general since thats kind of a weird request.
> 
> And I'm not kidding when I say they sent a stash.  Not quite as large as skinfactory but a definite stash.


Oh that is awesome! I've been compiling a list of Korean companies to e-mail to see if any of them are open to sending products for review, so I will add them to the list for sure! I plan on reporting back here as well so everyone can get in on the fun!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 28, 2014)

Yes, I was the one who mentioned A-True a while back for other bloggers as I had reached out to them months ago and got samples.  They are very generous with samples.  I did finally place an order with them, but I had to purchase 100.00 worth of stuff -to get free shipping -  which was only 4 items - lol - because their shipping costs are worse that memeshop.

I had originally just ordered two items, at 64.00, but then they were going to add 34.00 in shipping, so I said, let me add two more items.  That said, they don't ship out standard EMS like memebox, but priority, so I hope I get this package before I go on vacation.


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 28, 2014)

Has anyone gotten review points in the last, oh, week?

I've sent in my link FIVE TIMES now, and on the fourth one (sent in on Tuesday) I just got back a standard "How did we do?" feedback survey today. Uh...


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 28, 2014)

I've never gotten points for my reviews, unless they send me an e-mail asking for a specific product to be reviews and they reward a random amount of points once it's finished. Ex: I did a review on Hope Girl cosmetics and they gave me like 20 points for it afterwards or something.

I do send my reviews to them, but only if it's a box that they sent me for review, and I don't even get points for those. 

I figure since they send me boxes every now and again, It's pretty much the equivalent of points. I knew that once people mentioned they were giving out points, everyone would start sending in reviews and eventually they would stop giving points away. It sucks, but If they gave 3 points for every review to every single person who reviewed a box I feel like they'd be giving a LOT of points away. 

Long ramble short, I never send my reviews to them so I have no idea if they're still giving points out or not for them...but I can imagine there's going to be a time (possibly now?) that they will stop giving points out for them.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 28, 2014)

I haven't tried for the review points in awhile.  The last time I did... let's see...  That must have been when they first sent out the email about the Jackpot box.  I sent a question about the Jackpot box and added in the fact that I had emailed about three reviews and heard nothing back.

When they responded, they answered my question about the Jackpot box and also gave me the review points.  I will say that it was probably the most coherent Memebox support person ever.  There wasn't even a grammatical error in the response.

I do admit that I feel like they should know me by now since I've been sending in my reviews and doing their giveaways for the last three months but I'm probably dreaming  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 28, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I've never gotten points for my reviews, unless they send me an e-mail asking for a specific product to be reviews and they reward a random amount of points once it's finished. Ex: I did a review on Hope Girl cosmetics and they gave me like 20 points for it afterwards or something.
> 
> I do send my reviews to them, but only if it's a box that they sent me for review, and I don't even get points for those.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, not all of us get free boxes for review.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Heh.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 28, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Unfortunately, not all of us get free boxes for review.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Heh.


That's true! I mean, it's not like they're sending me piles of boxes or anything, but I think they send them to me because I was the only non-youtuber reviewing their boxes when they launched in the US, so they have a soft spot for me or something? LOL Who knows? My blog is really small compared to the other people they've been sending boxes to, so maybe they just feel bad for me or something lmao  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I do think that it was nice of them to start offering points to people who review the boxes, I just wonder how many e-mails they're getting per day with complaints, cancelations, questions and now e-mails about reviews/points etc. Every time I send them an e-mail it takes days/weeks sometimes to get a response, so I'm crossing my fingers for you that they get back to you soon!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 29, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I've never gotten points for my reviews, unless they send me an e-mail asking for a specific product to be reviews and they reward a random amount of points once it's finished. Ex: I did a review on Hope Girl cosmetics and they gave me like 20 points for it afterwards or something.
> 
> I do send my reviews to them, but only if it's a box that they sent me for review, and I don't even get points for those.
> 
> ...


true, but it is only 3 points.  If someone is purchasing a ton of boxes - they have made the money off that person already - giving them 3 points per review is no different that a VIP savings per box.

If someone rarely purchases boxes, again, it isn't going to break their bank. 

People actually took the time to take pictures, and do a review - some more wordy than others, but all of that takes time, no matter what.  I wouldn't expect points for an instagram - lol

missha usa gives out dollars for your purchases to use again in their shop.  memebox should stop the point system completely and just do that - boxes are worth xx points, some more than others (depending on the cost, what they want to get rid of) and all products in the memeshop, based on cost.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 29, 2014)

Can someone message me the email to skinfactory? I can't seem to find it anywhere  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 29, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Can someone message me the email to skinfactory? I can't seem to find it anywhere  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


it is at the very bottom of this page http://www.skinfactorys.co.kr/front/php/newpage.php?code=7 on the right side.  You need glasses (or I do) to read it...


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> true, but it is only 3 points.  If someone is purchasing a ton of boxes - they have made the money off that person already - giving them 3 points per review is no different that a VIP savings per box.
> 
> If someone rarely purchases boxes, again, it isn't going to break their bank.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a great idea, honestly!

I just think if you think about it, the commission they give on a sale, mixed with the VIP discounts that most people get, not to mention any $5 off coupons they use and/or others, adding yet another $3 PER box is taking quite a bit of money off the top. I'm definitely not saying that bloggers shouldn't be compensated (I'm a jobless blogger so I totally get it), but that is DEFINITELY not something most companies do, ever. So even if Memebox were doing it for a short period of time, that's pretty cool of them. I've been blogging for just 2 or so years, and never have I seen a company gives me store credit for my reviews. Especially it I wasn't working with them/ in a partnership with them prior to writing the review. 

I do think your idea is much more plausible and makes so much sense. The reason why they had so many people hooked early on is because they were offering points with purchase of a box much of the time, on top of the fact that they were constantly offering points to put towards purchases etc. I felt like there was ALWAYS some kind of points deal going on that made me pull the trigger on boxes. I also like your idea where they take a page out of Missha's book and offer points for purchases in their shop.

I think there just needs to be more reward for buying and interacting on their website, even for those customers who aren't bloggers.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> it is at the very bottom of this page http://www.skinfactorys.co.kr/front/php/newpage.php?code=7 on the right side.  You need glasses (or I do) to read it...


Thank you kindly! I wrote a mail to the kim email one. Is that correct? As it were two there..


----------



## biancardi (Aug 29, 2014)

I emailed to both - but I am sure that someone will get back to you!  They are pretty quick to respond  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I emailed to both - but I am sure that someone will get back to you!  They are pretty quick to respond  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Nice! Thanks again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 29, 2014)

For those who have been with Memebox longer than I have, how many boxes will they release when we hit September 1st? All the boxes I was planning on buying today (payday) sold out--Cute Wishlist 3, Snow White, Sleeping Beauty, Thumbs Up. REALLY bummed about missing out on the Thumbs Up box, even moreso than the Cute Wishlist.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I may get Pinkaholic and I am thinking of Very Berry, but I kind of want to see what they release first. I also really want to buy a value pack so I can see the shipping difference. I've only received 1 box and 1 full size order so far. Any advice would be very helpful! Thanks!


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 29, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> For those who have been with Memebox longer than I have, how many boxes will they release when we hit September 1st? All the boxes I was planning on buying today (payday) sold out--Cute Wishlist 3, Snow White, Sleeping Beauty, Thumbs Up. REALLY bummed about missing out on the Thumbs Up box, even moreso than the Cute Wishlist.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I may get Pinkaholic and I am thinking of Very Berry, but I kind of want to see what they release first. I also really want to buy a value pack so I can see the shipping difference. I've only received 1 box and 1 full size order so far. Any advice would be very helpful! Thanks!


There is no set release dates for boxes but it does seem to be Mondays, Wednesdays and/or Fridays.

If there are releases on Sept 1st, it won't be more than three.  Value packs are generally released for boxes with similar ship dates.

If you want to try and snag a box you missed, check their shipping dates.  Right around the time they ship (sometimes 2 days before), they will restock a few of them from people who've cancelled.

Very Berry is the one I have my eye on, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 30, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> There is no set release dates for boxes but it does seem to be Mondays, Wednesdays and/or Fridays.
> 
> If there are releases on Sept 1st, it won't be more than three.  Value packs are generally released for boxes with similar ship dates.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I know they release boxes all the time, but I had gotten the impression they released a lot of boxes at the beginning of the month.

Right now, I have 3 boxes in my cart--Pinkaholic, Very Berry, and Naked 24. I want to order enough to use the 10 percent off code and get an affiliate discount of 5 dollars. But thinking they might release something great after I order is kind of keeping me from ordering, lol. What do you think will be in the Berry box? I saw that the Shocking Toner has berries in it and it is on sale, so I'm wondering if that might be in there. I'd really like to try it. Also, that 7 seconds booster appeals to me and it has berries in it. So tempting! But then, I'm also trying to wait until the 1st of September because of the whole VIP thing. That is frustrating. I wish they would do their VIP thing differently. I mean, I ordered 5 boxes in August. I don't like having to consciously spread my orders out like this.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 30, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Thank you! I know they release boxes all the time, but I had gotten the impression they released a lot of boxes at the beginning of the month.
> 
> Right now, I have 3 boxes in my cart--Pinkaholic, Very Berry, and Naked 24. I want to order enough to use the 10 percent off code and get an affiliate discount of 5 dollars. But thinking they might release something great after I order is kind of keeping me from ordering, lol. What do you think will be in the Berry box? I saw that the Shocking Toner has berries in it and it is on sale, so I'm wondering if that might be in there. I'd really like to try it. Also, that 7 seconds booster appeals to me and it has berries in it. So tempting! But then, I'm also trying to wait until the 1st of September because of the whole VIP thing. That is frustrating. I wish they would do their VIP thing differently. I mean, I ordered 5 boxes in August. I don't like having to consciously spread my orders out like this.


Well, if you buy them now using August VIP codes you've found, you will get new ones to use for the month of September.

If you wait until September, you will be using Septembers new codes and then lose them for the rest of the month.  So...  if you haven't used Augusts codes, I would use them now.

You will become VIP on Sept 1st, get new codes and likely some points during the month sometime so you should have more to play with to buy any September boxes.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 30, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> So I say all that, right?
> 
> Then I see Luckybox #10....  So yeah, I made a post.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Okay, fine.  I made another post about Naked Box #24 because I think its a freaking good box.  

And maybe posting *does* get more sales because wow....  If you haven't made one you might want to.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 30, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Okay, fine.  I made another post about Naked Box #24 because I think its a freaking good box.
> 
> And maybe posting *does* get more sales because wow....  If you haven't made one you might want to.


ooh did you make lots of sales today?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been so crazy busy the past couple of days, and now I'm going to be gone with my mom for the entire labor day weekend so I won't be able to keep up with posting about sales and reviews etc. I have posted a few sales on my facebook only, but I'm not sure if I've seen a bump in my sales or not since some days are sale-crazy and other days are less so. It's hard to tell!


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 30, 2014)

By the way, has anyone received their September affiliate coupon codes yet? They usually send the upcoming months codes out a few days before the end of the month and I haven't received mine yet... weirdness.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 30, 2014)

I think this is the affiliate thread, not a general Q&amp;A thread.....

anyway, @@MissJexie, no I have not.  And I haven't gotten my memepoints for my commission withdrawal that I made on monday.   Anyone else having that issue?


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I think this is the affiliate thread, not a general Q&amp;A thread.....
> 
> anyway, @@MissJexie, no I have not.  And I haven't gotten my memepoints for my commission withdrawal that I made on monday.   Anyone else having that issue?


I have never done a withdrawal until this past week so I have no idea how long it usually takes, so I'm just waiting to kind of gauge it. How long does it usually take for them to process commission withdrawals?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 30, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I have never done a withdrawal until this past week so I have no idea how long it usually takes, so I'm just waiting to kind of gauge it. How long does it usually take for them to process commission withdrawals?


if you are doing less than 30.00, which is for the memepoints, not cash, 4 days at the most. Cash withdrawals are only done once a month and I've never done that before. I usually just put it right back into memebox, so I can review more for my readers. Since I can only withdraw 29 at a time with memepoints, it is important to me to have them be very timely in converting that into my account. I do not know why it takes up to 4 days to convert them into memepoints. Seriously, once I do a withdrawal to memepoints, it should be automatic.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> if you are doing less than 30.00, which is for the memepoints, not cash, 4 days at the most. Cash withdrawals are only done once a month and I've never done that before. I usually just put it right back into memebox, so I can review more for my readers. Since I can only withdraw 29 at a time with memepoints, it is important to me to have them be very timely in converting that into my account. I do not know why it takes up to 4 days to convert them into memepoints. Seriously, once I do a withdrawal to memepoints, it should be automatic.


Oooh I see! I've been saving up my points for months because I figured it would be a better way to not blow through all the commission super quickly (because you all know I would lol) but yea, it will most likely be used to purchase more Memeboxes as I can't resist them and people like reading about them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I agree on the memepoints thing, it makes NO sense why it's not automatic.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 30, 2014)

the nice thing about doing it in 29 intervals is that you can do that as many times as you want during the month, so long that the previous withdrawal has cleared. Which again, is stupid. Why should it matter if the previous one cleared yet? They've already taken it out of my account, so it isn't as if I am going to "overdraw" my account...

the cash payout is only once a month. If I wasn't putting this back into memebox, I would do the cash payout.


----------



## Malaperelka (Aug 30, 2014)

I always send them mail and ask to make withdrawal immediately. They are giving me points in 24 hours.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 30, 2014)

Malaperelka said:


> I always send them mail and ask to make withdrawal immediately. They are giving me points in 24 hours.


I sent them an email on thursday and then on friday - nothing...they aren't responding to their affiliate emails??

We should not have to send them emails to withdrawal immediately if we are just converting to memepoints. they need to change that to be automatic. I don't like bugging them on my withdrawals....


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Aug 30, 2014)

Someone received this email when they sent in their reviews. It seems like they might discontinue giving out points for reviews. This pic is from someone in a Memebox facebook group I am in.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 30, 2014)

BlackMagicRose said:


> Someone received this email when they sent in their reviews. It seems like they might discontinue giving out points for reviews. This pic is from someone in a Memebox facebook group I am in.


well, what about those who have been reviewing for memebox in the past and have given points to reviewers? I can understand this for the new glut of people who just jumped in to get points.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Aug 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> well, what about those who have been reviewing for memebox in the past and have given points to reviewers? I can understand this for the new glut of people who just jumped in to get points.


I haven't heard if people who have already gotten points from them are receiving this email, but I don't think it's a good sign if they are taking more than a day or two to credit people who send in their reviews. For me, they've sometimes credited the same day. I know some people have now been waiting a week or more.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 30, 2014)

I've never had my Memepoints the day I ask for them.  It takes three or four days and that's with emailing them, too.  Which means I need to ask ahead of suspected new box releases in order to try and have them when I need them.

I'm guessing their system is pretty haphazard and that's why Memepoint withdrawal hasn't been automated yet.  You can bet they would rather not have to do it by hand.  It's a pretty crappy website.

I have mentioned before that Memebox does have "lists".  I know this because I emailed about getting a review box and they said I was on their "Giveaway" list and not the "Review Box" list.  Since I currently prefer to be on the Giveaway list (i've got so many boxes coming it's ridiculous), I'm okay with that.

With all that being said, I'm curious to know if they are limiting review points to affiliates only now.  

Either way, I think its good for a blogger to send in their reviews.  If you want to get noticed, that's a good way to do it.  While they may not get points now, getting on "the list" is a good thing!  

Edited to add: Yeah!!  Where's our September points?!  And...  they've been doing giveaways at the beginning of every month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 30, 2014)

Still never heard back on points for my Cute Wishlist review, so I resent that for a sixth time along with my Luckybox 9 review today. Might just give up on the points. But I'll still keep blogging, I have the Scent trio coming next Tuesday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Aug 30, 2014)

Wow I didn't know this thread exists. I have a lot to read and learn.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 30, 2014)

I guess I just barely missed the review points, I started getting my boxes and sent them my 5-6 reviews _twice_ and still no points. It's a little disappointing considering those points would go right back into more boxes to review and promote for them. But as it stands without the points, I'm not getting any new boxes. I will wait for September codes to get any more.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 31, 2014)

I hate asking this question, but I am concerned with the lack of response from the affiliate email.  I do hope they aren't being spammed by customers who aren't affiliates.   I usually get a response within a day or two and I haven't. 

I've had an outstanding withdrawal request to memepoints from last monday (august 25th).  Anyone else having issues with memebox completing those transactions?      I wonder if the affiliate help desk is on vacation or something....


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 31, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I hate asking this question, but I am concerned with the lack of response from the affiliate email.  I do hope they aren't being spammed by customers who aren't affiliates.   I usually get a response within a day or two and I haven't.
> 
> I've had an outstanding withdrawal request to memepoints from last monday (august 25th).  Anyone else having issues with memebox completing those transactions?      I wonder if the affiliate help desk is on vacation or something....


Unfortunately, there were quite a few people in the Memebox thread telling people if they couldn't get a response with the [email protected] e-mail, to use the affiliate e-mail. I remember reading it and cringing. It's been awhile since I've seen it (although it's happened here and there within the past month) so I wouldn't doubt that they're overloaded with e-mails as much as the regular e-mail is. 

It's irritating to say the least.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 1, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Unfortunately, there were quite a few people in the Memebox thread telling people if they couldn't get a response with the [email protected] e-mail, to use the affiliate e-mail. I remember reading it and cringing. It's been awhile since I've seen it (although it's happened here and there within the past month) so I wouldn't doubt that they're overloaded with e-mails as much as the regular e-mail is.
> 
> It's irritating to say the least.


sigh, that is irritating.

I never emailed the affiliate email for non-affiliate stuff.  And when I wasn't an affiliate, I would never dream of emailing them.


----------



## Malaperelka (Sep 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I hate asking this question, but I am concerned with the lack of response from the affiliate email.  I do hope they aren't being spammed by customers who aren't affiliates.   I usually get a response within a day or two and I haven't.
> 
> I've had an outstanding withdrawal request to memepoints from last monday (august 25th).  Anyone else having issues with memebox completing those transactions?      I wonder if the affiliate help desk is on vacation or something....


I have first time problem waiting for withdrawal from Thursday and emails didn't help...


----------



## biancardi (Sep 1, 2014)

Malaperelka said:


> I have first time problem waiting for withdrawal from Thursday and emails didn't help...


okay, so it isn't just me then...

don't they realize that we are just putting our points back into their products?  Why would they delay it?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 1, 2014)

I haven't seen anything reminding us to make cash withdrawal requests and I think that today is supposed to be the day that happens? Blerg I have a shopping list ready (and it includes, like, six boxes!).


----------



## biancardi (Sep 1, 2014)

I guess they don't give a flying flip about getting new orders or business....


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 1, 2014)

Okay, I checked and last month it happened at 12:26pm PST on August 1st.  So...  hopefully today sometime.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I guess they don't give a flying flip about getting new orders or business....


I have a sinking sensation that they're ridiculously, preposterously understaffed. If they're anything like other start-ups, I suspect that they get a lot of their labor from student interns. The people I've talked to who handle affiliate stuff seem competent and speedy--I suspect that they're either just massively understaffed right now or understaffed and between semesters (read: between unpaid or minimally paid college student intern-slaves).


----------



## veritazy (Sep 1, 2014)

I don't mind the slight delay.... gotten a small withdrawal accumulated over 2 months. I hope it will be processed before an awesome box appears! lol

I'm just irritated if paypal charges for currency conversion/ service tax. Does anyone know what % we lose?


----------



## veritazy (Sep 1, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I have a sinking sensation that they're ridiculously, preposterously understaffed. If they're anything like other start-ups, I suspect that they get a lot of their labor from student interns. The people I've talked to who handle affiliate stuff seem competent and speedy--I suspect that they're either just massively understaffed right now or understaffed and between semesters (read: between unpaid or minimally paid college student intern-slaves).


The replies I have gotten varies from a professional robot with monotonous answers to a teenage college girl who abuses emoticons. I would like to think that they are working on synchronizing their CS team and setting up a standard protocol on how to deal with stuff.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 1, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I don't mind the slight delay.... gotten a small withdrawal accumulated over 2 months. I hope it will be processed before an awesome box appears! lol
> 
> I'm just irritated if paypal charges for currency conversion/ service tax. Does anyone know what % we lose?


I just move mine into memepoints, so I can make a withdrawal several times a month.  I will just spend it on boxes anyway!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 2, 2014)

Just got an affiliate email about the Memebox YouTube channel...hey Memebox, how about you focus your energy on getting us blogger discount codes, review points, and fixing your customer service?


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 2, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Just got an affiliate email about the Memebox YouTube channel...hey Memebox, how about you focus your energy on getting us blogger discount codes, review points, and fixing your customer service?


Ugh...yea I saw that e-mail and was so confused. I'm not a youtuber, so I _guess_ it sort of makes the tiniest bit of sense to suggest sharing those videos with our readers... but if I was a youtuber I would be very confused as to why they were sending me videos to share? Like...youtubers make their own videos, they don't need to share yours too. 

I responded to the youtube e-mail and disregarded it by asking about the September coupon codes. I basically just said that I was waiting on posting reviews because they still hadn't been sent out (which is true) but c'mon. The reason why they are as popular as they are is solely because of the people who reviewed their boxes and got the word out. If they want that to continue, they need to be on top of this stuff, otherwise the buzz will die out.

Long story short: youtube videos focusing on your lame nail boxes is not going to create sales. Customer service issues being fixed and staying on top of your partners/affiliates stuff WILL.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 2, 2014)

I didn't get that email - WTF?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 2, 2014)

so we are all still awaiting money or points to be converted. 

someone above said that people suggested people use the affiliate email if hi meme didn't work, omg really,that could suddenly make sense if people have cottoned on and maybe joined the affiliate program just to get say messages through, then that could be spammed as much as the hi meme and warrant the affiliate email useless. i so hope this hasn't happened, so apart from the weekly stats report and the youtube email we are all in the same boat ,receiving nothing  from affiliate email. 

i mean i have even changed the tittle so it stops going into spam. so we have no points, no codes no info. tomorrow is the 3rd maybe things will come clearer tomorrow ,but then they are on holidays this weekend again.im reviewing but can't add codes ,links or nowt , its a shame as memebox lose out if we all slow down on reviewing and buying.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I didn't get that email - WTF?


That is really weird...did you check your spam folder?


----------



## blinded (Sep 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I didn't get that email - WTF?


Mine was in my spam folder.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 2, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> That is really weird...did you check your spam folder?


yes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 2, 2014)

yeah, I got that email, too. But I'm not posting about boring stuff. l hope they haven't Stopped doing Codes!


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 2, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> yeah, I got that email, too. But I'm not posting about boring stuff. l hope they haven't Stopped doing Codes!


If they've stopped doing codes, they may as well kiss a huge amount of their sales goodbye. Just the $5 off entices people to pull the trigger on purchases as well as purchasing more through affiliate links and stacking affiliate deals/codes at the same time etc. They're shooting themselves in the foot as well as all the affiliates who have helped them get where they are.

Honestly I highly doubt they're done with codes. If they are, it would be career suicide. I'm hoping they're just late!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 2, 2014)

It sounds like their holiday may extend most of this week, I think the codes are just late. I still wish they would give me points for my reviews, as I would have immediately used them to buy a box or two, but now I'm just going to slow down.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 2, 2014)

What do they normally do for codes for VIPs and for affiliates? I just made VIP. Haven't even gotten an email to confirm it yet. I will be super pissed if they stop doing things for VIPs now as I just made it.  :angry:


----------



## biancardi (Sep 2, 2014)

@@Heather Hicks this is the affiliate thread, not the VIP thread.  As you can tell from this thread, we are all waiting for codes to be sent to us and do not know.  Affiliates and VIP emails come out separately and at different times, so can't help you there.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 2, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> What do they normally do for codes for VIPs and for affiliates? I just made VIP. Haven't even gotten an email to confirm it yet. I will be super pissed if they stop doing things for VIPs now as I just made it.  :angry:


There are no issues with VIP codes.

VIPs and their codes are completely different than an affiliate and their codes.  Affiliates get codes to post on their blogs for their readers to use.  Affiliates cannot use their own codes.

Are you an affiliate?  You can PM me if you need some help understanding the program.

Edited for typos.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 2, 2014)

I have a feeling that tomorrow is the day when everything will happen (codes, Memepoint/PayPal deposits). The affiliate/blogger relations people are clearly based in California (no idea where the rest of CS is), so they likely got Labor Day plus an additional day off. I just wish we had a heads up on things like this because...well, you all know the reasons, no need to tell the choir. Hahaa


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 2, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I have a feeling that tomorrow is the day when everything will happen (codes, Memepoint/PayPal deposits). The affiliate/blogger relations people are clearly based in California (no idea where the rest of CS is), so they likely got Labor Day plus an additional day off. I just wish we had a heads up on things like this because...well, you all know the reasons, no need to tell the choir. Hahaa


If that's true then I'm really horrified at the way the California office is treating their affiliates. Just send me an email reply saying you aren't giving out review points anymore. Something, instead of just ignoring me.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 2, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I have a feeling that tomorrow is the day when everything will happen (codes, Memepoint/PayPal deposits). The affiliate/blogger relations people are clearly based in California (no idea where the rest of CS is), so they likely got Labor Day plus an additional day off. I just wish we had a heads up on things like this because...well, you all know the reasons, no need to tell the choir. Hahaa


oy and that is the day I go on vacation.  Well, I hope they release this stuff in the wee hours of the morning, cause I won't be able to post it until much, much later.  Unless I grab my 'puter, stop at a rest stop and post away there using their wireless!! hahaha


----------



## biancardi (Sep 2, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> If that's true then I'm really horrified at the way the California office is treating their affiliates. Just send me an email reply saying you aren't giving out review points anymore. Something, instead of just ignoring me.



totally agree. And that doesn't excuse the lack of responses LAST WEEK either.  I used to live in CA, we didn't have a 1 1/2 weeks off for labor day.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> totally agree. And that doesn't excuse the lack of responses LAST WEEK either.  I used to live in CA, we didn't have a 1 1/2 weeks off for labor day.


Exactly. I am moving to the Bay Area soon, I may stomp into their San Francisco office one day and demand some answers lol


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 2, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> There are no issues with VIP codes.
> 
> VIPs and their codes are completely different than an affiliate and their codes.  Affiliates get codes to post on their blogs for their readers to use.  Affiliates cannot use their own codes.
> 
> ...


Ok. Got it. I did sign up as an affiliate, but I don't have any sales yet. I don't have the typical personality of a blogger/youtuber, but I have been unboxing my Memeboxes on camera and posting it to Youtube, so I do put my affiliate link with my videos.

I think what confused me was that somewhere someone said VIPs got memepoints and maybe codes too one month, so I didn't know about that and if maybe it would come out at the same time as the affiliate codes too. I only posted MEMEBUNDLE3 and MEMEBUNDLE4 with my videos. However, if I send someone to my personal affiliate link that I set up, don't they get a discount that way which should automatically show up in the cart? Like, isn't it $5 off up to $100 and $10 off above $100? I thought that was automatic because you could use a code on top of it. But yes, I guess I'm trying to figure things out. Until I get a better place to film and better equipment, I doubt I'll get much in commission, but I'm still going to try.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 2, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Ok. Got it. I did sign up as an affiliate, but I don't have any sales yet. I don't have the typical personality of a blogger/youtuber, but I have been unboxing my Memeboxes on camera and posting it to Youtube, so I do put my affiliate link with my videos.
> 
> I think what confused me was that somewhere someone said VIPs got memepoints and maybe codes too one month, so I didn't know about that and if maybe it would come out at the same time as the affiliate codes too. I only posted MEMEBUNDLE3 and MEMEBUNDLE4 with my videos. However, if I send someone to my personal affiliate link that I set up, don't they get a discount that way which should automatically show up in the cart? Like, isn't it $5 off up to $100 and $10 off above $100? I thought that was automatic because you could use a code on top of it. But yes, I guess I'm trying to figure things out. Until I get a better place to film and better equipment, I doubt I'll get much in commission, but I'm still going to try.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Commission will come with time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And yes VIP's usually get codes, however they are only for YOUR use, and not something you post to your readers/viewers, as they are only good to be used once. 

Memebox does do affiliate deals (although I believe they change every now and then) where people get $5 off $100 etc when they shop through your link. VIP's also occasionally get points, but I don't think it's a guarantee on that.

Best place to keep a lookout is your e-mails. They send VIP e-mails to let us know about sales, and then at the bottom of those e-mails is usually where they will put your personal VIP one-time-use coupon codes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 3, 2014)

So I finally got my commission withdrawal this morning. It wasn't for points, but for actual $$. I requested it on August 27th. There was a note attached to my withdrawal that said:

"*Note from Memebox:*

Hi, We are so sorry for delaying in commission withdrawal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We will be reaching out to you soon with September campaigns and promotion offers soon! Thank you for your patience and understanding. Best, Memebox Team"

Does this mean we'll finally get our September coupon codes?! One can only hope!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 3, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> So I finally got my commission withdrawal this morning. It wasn't for points, but for actual $$. I requested it on August 27th. There was a note attached to my withdrawal that said:
> 
> "*Note from Memebox:*
> 
> ...


Sounds like it is just delayed. This entire week has been filled with holidays (labor, chuseok, etc). I think everyone is busy. Plus, the Jackpot box. I hope the Jeju one is not half-arsed to satisfy us memeaddicts. On a happier note, I did finally get my small incentive. *dances around*


----------



## veritazy (Sep 3, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Exactly. I am moving to the Bay Area soon, I may stomp into their San Francisco office one day and demand some answers lol


hahaha would be creepy if we all live nearby...in the same neighbourhood, stalking memebox inc.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 3, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> So I finally got my commission withdrawal this morning. It wasn't for points, but for actual $$. I requested it on August 27th. There was a note attached to my withdrawal that said:
> 
> "*Note from Memebox:*
> 
> ...


Sob, I'm still waiting for mine. Urghghg. Did anyone else not receive a requested cash withdrawal today? Mine is for quite a bit--I'm concerned that it will result in some new rule or something. Sigh.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 3, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Sob, I'm still waiting for mine. Urghghg. Did anyone else not receive a requested cash withdrawal today? Mine is for quite a bit--I'm concerned that it will result in some new rule or something. Sigh.


Mine went though today, too.  However I was disappointed to see that they passed the Paypal fee onto us.  Grr!  I was thinking of emailing them about it but it's probably not worth it.  However, it means they are paying us from Korea (not the US) or they're paying us on credit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Did you request it before the end of the month?  I'm assuming you did which means you'll hopefully get it today some time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 3, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Mine went though today, too.  However I was disappointed to see that they passed the Paypal fee onto us.  Grr!  I was thinking of emailing them about it but it's probably not worth it.  However, it means they are paying us from Korea (not the US) or they're paying us on credit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Did you request it before the end of the month?  I'm assuming you did which means you'll hopefully get it today some time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


wow that was lame of them LOL I'm just putting mine on my credit card so I can have a little less anxiety about my looming debt and no way to pay it off! Thanks Memebox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Now if only they'd give us our dang sept. coupon codes!! I usually get a longer code, so if there's anyone here that gets a shorter one let me know if it's ok for me to use that one on my page as well! Hopefully we'll still be able to use each one once in the month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 3, 2014)

I only get the long codes too and never understood the threshold for getting the 4 or 6 digit ones? Is it Memebox picking or choosing, or does it go by sales?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 3, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Now if only they'd give us our dang sept. coupon codes!! I usually get a longer code, so if there's anyone here that gets a shorter one let me know if it's ok for me to use that one on my page as well! Hopefully we'll still be able to use each one once in the month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Of course--always. Sharing [codes] is caring. Haha


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 3, 2014)

I usually get the short code.  I have no idea why.  We can swapsies codes if you want @MissJexie.

I'm just happy there ARE different codes!  I wont say why...  Memespies, right?


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 3, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I only get the long codes too and never understood the threshold for getting the 4 or 6 digit ones? Is it Memebox picking or choosing, or does it go by sales?


Since the codes do the exact same thing and provide zero benefit to the affiliate (I doubt they keep track of how many times they were each used), I'm guessing its just their haphazard way of doing things and it works out in our favor  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 3, 2014)

I get the 6 digit code, I believe. Not sure what the difference is between all the dang codes, but hey- if we can use different length codes more than once a month, that just feeds my addiction so I'm all good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

I get the short code.... Maybe as a shorty it makes me happy.

Waiting for points and codes atm


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 3, 2014)

OMGWTFBBQ holy cow memebox affiliate email has just woken up answered all my emails in one swoop . And sorted my smile box issues out and also told me they are profusely sorry about the long wait and codes and links are coming ASAP . For affiliates oh my . Also my cousin said who is on work over there in gangnam area the whole district had a severe power outage and network down age last weekend and all software crashed . I wonder if may be memebox have been affected as well. They are near by arnt they


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 3, 2014)

FINALLY got 3 points for one of my reviews and not the other, but now they expire in 14 days. Whee?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

Cool. Sent more now


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 3, 2014)

I sent my reviews for the third time today and still nothing. My review posts list is just getting longer. I think next time I'll send an email for every review link. It's getting ridiculous. I don't even get an answer. You can't just give some of your reviewers points and not the others.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

They offered it to some from the beginning and not others... No idea why


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 3, 2014)

They never actually offered it to anyone if I remember correctly. I've never received points for my reviews and they never told me I could. I have received boxes complimentary and things of that nature, but I also buy a lot of boxes, but was never told that I could send in my reviews for points. I feel like the first person that sent their reviews to them, didn't realize they would get points, and when they did they shared it with all of us in the main thread. Correct me if I'm wrong? I don't have the best memory of the entire situation.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

they did to some i know that.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 3, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> They never actually offered it to anyone if I remember correctly. I've never received points for my reviews and they never told me I could. I have received boxes complimentary and things of that nature, but I also buy a lot of boxes, but was never told that I could send in my reviews for points. I feel like the first person that sent their reviews to them, didn't realize they would get points, and when they did they shared it with all of us in the main thread. Correct me if I'm wrong? I don't have the best memory of the entire situation.


Whether or not that's what happened, you can't treat your affiliates differently. It's not right. You're a business. If you never meant to give out points, email all of us and let us know. Stop just ignoring our emails and hoping we go away. I would be totally fine if they emailed me back and said "we don't give points for reviews." I would just like a response as someone supporting your business and helping promote and sell boxes for you. I'll be clear I never expected points for my reviews. It's more about reaching out and letting me know what's going on than the actual points. I am an affiliate with many other companies and I get almost daily emails letting me know of news and other things going on, and products to promote. We should get the same treatment from Memebox.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> they did to some i know that. I dont want to tick anyone off though


I'm not ticked off about it, as I know they offer different things to different people. I just haven't seen anyone say that they offered it to them. Like I haven't seen an e-mail from Memebox saying "hey, when you write a review, send us the link and we will give you points." 

Either way, like I said, Memebox does different things with different bloggers, so I'm not concerned about it. But I think if they told specific people they WOULD give them 3 points per review, they should live up to their word, because it's rude to just be ignoring people.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I'm not ticked off about it, as I know they offer different things to different people. I just haven't seen anyone say that they offered it to them. Like I haven't seen an e-mail from Memebox saying "hey, when you write a review, send us the link and we will give you points."
> 
> Either way, like I said, Memebox does different things with different bloggers, so I'm not concerned about it. But I think if they told specific people they WOULD give them 3 points per review, they should live up to their word, because it's rude to just be ignoring people.


yes they did but tbh i think when they offered it it was to do with other queries, like obtaining blog codes, and not to do with being an affiliate.

and yes it is rude to ignore them


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 3, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Whether or not that's what happened, you can't treat your affiliates differently. It's not right. You're a business. If you never meant to give out points, email all of us and let us know. Stop just ignoring our emails and hoping we go away. I would be totally fine if they emailed me back and said "we don't give points for reviews." I would just like a response as someone supporting your business and helping promote and sell boxes for you. I'll be clear I never expected points for my reviews. It's more about reaching out and letting me know what's going on than the actual points. I am an affiliate with many other companies and I get almost daily emails letting me know of news and other things going on, and products to promote. We should get the same treatment from Memebox.


I absolutely agree. A lot of companies unfortunately do treat their affiliates differently, however. Many of them have their affiliates on a tier program and give them different perks and amounts of product for review etc. depending on how much business the affiliate brings in or how much traffic they get etc.

I work with a few other "new" companies (less than a year old) and their affiliate or partnership programs are still kind of all over the place with some of them. I don't think this is an excuse for Memebox, however. I know they've grown insanely large and probably bigger and fast than they anticipated, however I feel like if they cooled it a bit with pumping out boxes and spent some time hiring competent customer service reps an specific employees that deal solely with the affiliates, then things would be running much more smoothly and they wouldn't have so many frustrated/angry customers.

I think that if this was something they just started doing for people, affiliate or not, then they should either continue to give the points, or simply respond and say "we're sorry as of this time, we are not longer giving out points for reviews." or something along those lines. You're right in feeling frustrated when all you want is just a response. That is something that is unacceptable.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 3, 2014)

What I meant by treating affiliates differently was solely the points for reviews. I get they only give certain blog discount codes to some people, and while I don't feel that's fair either, I guess I understand. If I'm taking time to write reviews, pay for boxes with my own money, promote discounts and deals, and help make your company money, I feel I earned some communication from you. Usually I have a bigger issue getting the company hosting the affiliate programs to send me my money in a timely manner. There's definitely no lack in communication.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 3, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> What I meant by treating affiliates differently was solely the points for reviews. I get they only give certain blog discount codes to some people, and while I don't feel that's fair either, I guess I understand. If I'm taking time to write reviews, pay for boxes with my own money, promote discounts and deals, and help make your company money, I feel I earned some communication from you. Usually I have a bigger issue getting the company hosting the affiliate programs to send me my money in a timely manner. There's definitely no lack in communication.


Ah I see. Then yes, I completely agree with you. I think my biggest issue with Memebox hasn't been something they've done to me personally, but the fact that they flat out ignore e-mails from people. I can only guess it's because they have untrained, un/low paid interns answering messages and when they don't know what to do or how to answer, they just ignore it. This is just awful business, and Memebox has been a darling of the beauty box world since they launched, and lately it's been complaint after complaint...the vast majority of them being due to the lack of customer service and affiliate communication. It's seriously unfortunate. I really hope that they give you the decency of a response soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

i am being ignore on both the hi and affilate email about different issues. i think i am on the naughty list


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 3, 2014)

I joined the affiliate program but got "waitlisted" or whatever for codes, so that's why I'm still trying to send in reviews for points. I only just got them for the Cute Wishlist review I did 2 weeks ago, and I have 4 more since then. I just sent in individual emails for each review, hoping that'll catch their attention.

I don't think it's fair for them to award some and not others, so I hope they figure out their s**t soon.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 3, 2014)

It is unfortunate, I just worry that this problem will never resolve itself. I have no idea how their profit margins are and what kinds of expenses they are incurring, but fixing their customer service just doesn't seem to be a high priority. Probably because even with little to no customer service it seems they are making the same amount of money. I just can't wrap my head around a company or group of executives who doesn't want to give their customers a great experience. It's usually the first thing a quickly growing company does, is hire more customer service people. I just don't see them lasting long if too many people start having issues. Especially as affiliates, if we stop recommending them to people, I don't know if they'll last.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

i have to admit i am transient in my obsessions and I am unsure if this one is waning but this doesn't help.

I have never heard of them waitlisting anyone


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

this thread is interesting


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 4, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i am being ignore on both the hi and affilate email about different issues


Same here. I wrote to say "hey, so, like, could I have this commission deposited into PayPal so I can buy more boxes (that I intend to review)?", but I haven't heard anything back (while other people have received their withdrawals). I understand if there's some sort of delay, but a "hey, give me a moment while I work out this snarl" would be nice. I have more money-related trust issues than a pop diva with a parent for a manager.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 4, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Same here. I wrote to say "hey, so, like, could I have this commission deposited into PayPal so I can buy more boxes (that I intend to review)?", but I haven't heard anything back (while other people have received their withdrawals). I understand if there's some sort of delay, but a "hey, give me a moment while I work out this snarl" would be nice. I have more money-related trust issues than a pop diva with a parent for a manager.


Yea I find that incredibly odd that they put a lot of withdrawals through today but you still haven't heard anything...that makes absolutely no sense.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

i requested on the 1st and still nowt.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 4, 2014)

I read that withdrawals has to be done before the end of the month (aka before 31st?) for it to be deposited in the following month. idk. They are still slow on everything, although it is already the 'rumored 3rd sept'... *sigh*


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

i think it was to try to make people happier in short term. give them a fictional date to look forward to and don't think about whether they will be upset after


----------



## biancardi (Sep 4, 2014)

since they are "on holiday" (again!!)  I am going to wait until I return from vacation to send them my reviews again.   I have 6 now and I am going to stagger them, as I don't want to overload them.  But yes, I do purchase a LOT of boxes, so I will have a lot of reviews.  In fact, when I get back from vacation, if everything is delivered properly, I will have 7 more unboxings!!  lol


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

I thought holiday was 6th to 10th


----------



## biancardi (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't know - I thought it was now....lol

they don't answer emails no matter what.  Can someone confirm when their holiday is?  Cause if they aren't on holiday now,  I will send them my reviews (again)


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I don't know - I thought it was now....lol
> 
> they don't answer emails no matter what. Can someone confirm when their holiday is? Cause if they aren't on holiday now, I will send them my reviews (again)


Jane is correct, to the best of my knowledge. Memeholiday is from 6 to 10 September.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

i checked the days tbh as i was curious... it was sat to tues


----------



## biancardi (Sep 4, 2014)

thanks!  I just sent them some emails about my reviews and also my withdrawal request that I made.  It would be nice if they could get all caught up before they take off for several days again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I'm not ticked off about it, as I know they offer different things to different people. I just haven't seen anyone say that they offered it to them. Like I haven't seen an e-mail from Memebox saying "hey, when you write a review, send us the link and we will give you points."
> 
> Either way, like I said, Memebox does different things with different bloggers, so I'm not concerned about it. But I think if they told specific people they WOULD give them 3 points per review, they should live up to their word, because it's rude to just be ignoring people.


When I first signed up to be an affiliate back in May, I sent in an email asking for a code for my readers. They gave me a code and said to send in my reviews and they would give me 3 points.

What I guess I didn't realize when I mentioned this on this forum was that not everyone got the offer.

Not all affiliates are the same. As far as I know most affiliate programs have teirs. You can bet MSA gets much better perks than I do.

And Memebox doesn't have to do all things for all affiliates. Some of us get giveaways, some get review boxes, some get codes and some don't. And apparently some get points for review and some don't.

I feel terrible that not everyone has received points and that I got everyone's hopes up about it. While I am happy for those that did receive them, I understand the frustration for those who didn't. I hope it's just a holiday thing but if not, please don't let my mistake and the luck of some others color your opinions about Memebox.

And yes, their customer service stinks, their organization skills are terrible and the website is awful. I'm pretty sure their affiliate program has the same haphazard issues. I hope they make it more streamlined. And like fanserviced said earlier, I bet they have no clue about tax related affiliate stuff. Ugh.

I haven't emailed about codes yet but I sure am wondering where they are.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

I also emailed for a code before I was an affiliate and got same offer


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 4, 2014)

Ugh that's really upsetting that they TOLD people they would give points and now they're ignoring e-mails.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I've never had any issues dealing with memebox before as an affiliate or a customer, so it's so hard for me to hear all this stuff and see other people are having issues.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 4, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> And like fanserviced said earlier, I bet they have no clue about tax related affiliate stuff. Ugh.


Oh I'm sure they don't because some affiliates are from different countries, different tax laws, but we'll be expected to pay it if we withdraw with Paypal. It's exactly the reason I have a spreadsheet for each month of the year, what I spent on stuff to review, what I made from advertising and affiliates, and I will deal with the memebox stuff next year during tax season.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 4, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Oh I'm sure they don't because some affiliates are from different countries, different tax laws, but we'll be expected to pay it if we withdraw with Paypal. It's exactly the reason I have a spreadsheet for each month of the year, what I spent on stuff to review, what I made from advertising and affiliates, and I will deal with the memebox stuff next year during tax season.


Thats what I should do.  I definitely need a spreadsheet.  I better get started on it, too, or I'm just going end up overwhelmed.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 4, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Thats what I should do.  I definitely need a spreadsheet.  I better get started on it, too, or I'm just going end up overwhelmed.


I just did the vertical columns as every vendor/affiliate, horizontal is months, and then total at the bottom and on the right for how much +/-. I also went through my email and put every receipt into a taxes folder, so I can refer back if I make a mistake on the spreadsheet. It's also very handy for seeing where I might be spending too much money, because most of the things I buy I plan to review. I'm not quite sure how the whole writing off blog purchases as business expenses is going to go, I may talk to a tax person, but I've been working from home in some capacity for the past year and it was always great to be like "oh this expensive part I need to buy for my computer can be written off". It's a good feeling.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 4, 2014)

Other than my codes and my reviews (which they have been ignoring lately), I don't really get perks.  I asked for a free box.   I didn't ask for the give away

they tell me that I am in their top tier of affiliates, but if I am, they aren't treating me that special - lol


----------



## biancardi (Sep 4, 2014)

I wish they would give us that 10% deal again - remember at the end of July, for a few days, we got 10% commission?  sigh...those were the days (not that long ago)


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 4, 2014)

Did the Memebox affiliate email seriously just send me a message about promoting the new boxes while they ignore my withdrawal request? lol


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 4, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Did the Memebox affiliate email seriously just send me a message about promoting the new boxes while they ignore my withdrawal request? lol


You did request it before the end of the month, right?  You have a legit complaint for sure!  They can't push that kind of thing out of the way, happy affiliates are... well, happier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yeah... and why are they sending us things to promote without CODES!?!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 4, 2014)

I know - this is EFF'D UP.  Memespies!!  COME ON.  We promote the items, but we also NEED CODES too.  How hard can it be?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 4, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> You did request it before the end of the month, right?


LOL--I revised it just after midnight on 1 September, expecting that if the PayPal disbursements were delayed (and they weren't made for a few days after the 1st, of course), it wouldn't be a huge deal if I added an extra $7 or whatever that appeared in the available column to my request. I think @Jane George also mentioned that she technically made her request on 1 September and has yet to receive it. I mean, if that's the hold up, I wish they would just say something. blerg


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 4, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> LOL--I revised it just after midnight on 1 September, expecting that if the PayPal disbursements were delayed (and they weren't made for a few days after the 1st, of course), it wouldn't be a huge deal if I added an extra $7 or whatever that appeared in the available column to my request. I think @Jane George also mentioned that she technically made her request on 1 September and has yet to receive it. I mean, if that's the hold up, I wish they would just say something. blerg


Aww, rats!  Yeah, they have been very anal about the time.  I requested mine late last time and they basically said sorry but didn't give an explanation.

And they didnt answer whether it was Korean time or US time.  

At first you could withdraw whenever.  Then they sent an email saying you could convert to Memepoints or money.  I think the original date to request your money in the email was the 29th.  I can't find the email though.

I'm guessing it's Korean time since the Paypal fee indicates it's likely coming from Korea.  I wonder if there's way to tell.  I should go look more closely.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 4, 2014)

Could it be!? I sent my first review separately, and they gave me 3 points for it, so I quickly replied with the rest I have done since then. But I am very happy to finally get a response   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 4, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Yeah, they have been very anal about the time.  I requested mine late last time and they basically said sorry but didn't give an explanation.


They did that to you?!?!?! That's so mean!

I'm all for people setting clear guidelines and following them (I mean, I failed people without remorse for years when they didn't follow the rules, so it's not like I can find fault with this ahahaah)--it's necessary for running things efficiently, but I don't think that we received a reminder email about the deadline this month (???)--and given that they were late with processing the withdrawals by a few days I would think that it would behoove them to apply the rule with understanding. 

I'm growing grouchy about this because if they aren't going to process a cash withdrawal I'd like to at least know so I can start withdrawing points before the boxes I want sell out. A few lines of communication would clear it up.

I'm also waiting for a Memebox that I won in a giveaway from an affiliate and lawd only knows when that's going to show up. ahaaha sob

Edit: my statement about the giveaway box was unclear--the box is coming from Memebox--it's from round 3 of the mega giveaways.


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 4, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Could it be!? I sent my first review separately, and they gave me 3 points for it, so I quickly replied with the rest I have done since then. But I am very happy to finally get a response   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hm, interesting.

I just sent an email with 4 links to reviews (after getting 3 points yesterday from one), and got a reply like 15 minutes later from what seems to be a human. However, all it said was:

Hi [ceredonia],

Thanks for reaching out to us and keeping us updated on your reviews. We appreciate it so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Cheers,

Memebox Team

So I decided to ask if they're still giving 3 points per review. Maybe I'll get a quick response again. Hm.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 4, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> They did that to you?!?!?! That's so mean!
> 
> I'm all for people setting clear guidelines and following them (I mean, I failed people without remorse for years when they didn't follow the rules, so it's not like I can find fault with this ahahaah)--it's necessary for running things efficiently, but I don't think that we received a reminder email about the deadline this month (???)--and given that they were late with processing the withdrawals by a few days I would think that it would behoove them to apply the rule with understanding.
> 
> ...


Hmm...  My giveaway winners got theirs last week.  Memebox definitely shipped them out later than they said they would.

Oh, the email I mentioned was from way back when they changed the system.  They don't send reminder emails BUT THEY SHOULD!!   Where is a Memespy when you need one, right!? Haha!

Hmm... if you know you are going to be buying the two new boxes tomorrow, you could just request... well, you'd have to make two separate requests... and then who knows when they'd respond... So never mind that.  Bleh.

I sent in an email in about review points.  If they respond, we'll see.  Oh, and I asked about codes.  I'm glad to see Kelly Silva heard back on her email so that's good.  They are responding.  They must have a mountain of emails.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 4, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I sent in an email in about review points.  If they respond, we'll see.  Oh, and I asked about codes.  I'm glad to see Kelly Silva heard back on her email so that's good.  They are responding.  They must have a mountain of emails.


Well I did find it interesting that after trying to email them three times with my reviews, they only replied to the last one I sent with only one review in it. If I have to I will send each review in a separate email. And send them everyday until I get an answer.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 4, 2014)

I had to wait almost 3 weeks to get my Blog review Memepoints, finally an hour or so ago they credited me 42 memepoints. It might take a bit longer for them to go through every blogger review and verify them.


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 4, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I had to wait almost 3 weeks to get my Blog review Memepoints, finally an hour or so ago they credited me 42 memepoints. It might take a bit longer for them to go through every blogger review and verify them.


Super helpful when they're supposedly only good for 14 days now! Do yours have an expiration date on them?


----------



## msambrosia (Sep 4, 2014)

I always send my reviews-for-points in batches because it takes so long for them to respond. Sometimes I have to send them in multiple times to get my points. If the points are going to be good for only 14 days, I will continue to do this in order to get a bigger discount all at once. I really hope they aren't discontinuing this.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 4, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Super helpful when they're supposedly only good for 14 days now! Do yours have an expiration date on them?


Yup, 14 days. @@ceredonia


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 5, 2014)

i think Im okay with an expiration date.  I... probably buy at least one box every fourteen days so.... :\  Addict, much?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 5, 2014)

I would be happy with expiration dates too.  I purchase a couple of boxes per week anyway.  They owe me 18 memepoints right now for reviews and I cannot believe they are taking their sweet time about it.  Plus my withdrawal that I did.

I guess they don't want our business or PROMOTION.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 5, 2014)

I feel very unloved by memebox


----------



## biancardi (Sep 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I feel very unloved by memebox


me too.  I keep getting those rate our responses emails.  Seriously?  There WAS NO RESPONSE.  How am I supposed to rate it anything but bad, as they never responded?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 5, 2014)

Lol I don't get those, or any response. It feels like a real sod you.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Plus my withdrawal that I did.


OK--question (because I'm waiting, too)--it's for a cash withdrawal? And when did you request it? I swear I'm getting forehead lines from this delay. ahahaha


----------



## Jane George (Sep 5, 2014)

I am waiting for a pts withdrawal since 1st


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm thinking about doing a points withdrawal but it always takes for freaking ever.  Okay, not forever, but like five days or a week.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 5, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I'm thinking about doing a points withdrawal but it always takes for freaking ever.  Okay, not forever, but like five days or a week.


Yeah, and we can only have one pending withdrawal request at a time, so it's not like we can line up a few to be done at once. ahahaha sob I'm never getting any new boxes, am I?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 5, 2014)

Yep tried to start another  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 5, 2014)

jut realised that with them on their holidays, again, i won't be getting review points or affiliate commision points until at least the 11th. I asked on the 1st


----------



## biancardi (Sep 5, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> OK--question (because I'm waiting, too)--it's for a cash withdrawal? And when did you request it? I swear I'm getting forehead lines from this delay. ahahaha


points withdrawal.  I finally got mine from the 23rd - 1 1/2 weeks later and I made another one the second that cleared.   They are going "away" for a long holiday, they need to catch up with those withdrawals before they take their "deserved" time off.  Cause they have been working so hard right now answering all of our concerns and all


----------



## Jane George (Sep 5, 2014)

It should be an electronic process to pay out tbh


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 5, 2014)

Well. No codes. Hm.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 5, 2014)

No codes, no review points, no commission.... I have the triad


----------



## biancardi (Sep 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> No codes, no review points, no commission.... I have the triad


me too.

I am just so disappointed in memebox.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 5, 2014)

To be fair... I am no going to email them as they have enough emails in the 'ignore the mad woman' pile from me already


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 5, 2014)

If they do give you points that expire quickly, how do you get them? Do they just show up in your account as Memepoints but then you are supposed to remember that they will expire?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 5, 2014)

there is a memepoints section in your normal account which will show you all of your memepoints &amp; expiration dates.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 5, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> If they do give you points that expire quickly, how do you get them? Do they just show up in your account as Memepoints but then you are supposed to remember that they will expire?


They email you back and the points show up in your account around the same time. You can always check the cause of memepoints and the date of their expiration by going to account--&gt;meme points--&gt;Recent Transactions view all. You'll see a brief title (which usually explains them) and the expiry.


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 5, 2014)

I got an email back about reviews:

 
Memebox Global Team (Memebox.com)

Sep 05 12:37

Hi (name),

Thank you for being so patient!

You have not been forgotten, and we are working on fulfilling your request.

Please continue to be a bit more patient, and you will hear from us very soon.

XOXO,
Memebox Global Team
So that's something at least?


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 5, 2014)

Oh, apparently that's a standard response, I hadn't read the main thread yet. OH WELL! Thought it was progress. Well, I guess it is, a little bit.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 5, 2014)

For some reason "please continue to be more patient" annoyed me LOL

Like, be MORE patient? I don't think that's possible considering it's been radio silence with them since before September even started.


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Sep 7, 2014)

I have a question, oh wise ones. Sorry if it's been asked. You have to have at least 10 to withdraw. But the 10 has to be confirmed, and I assume it is only confirmed and not pending once it's been shipped, right?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 7, 2014)

Yep only confirmed


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 7, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> I have a question, oh wise ones. Sorry if it's been asked. You have to have at least 10 to withdraw. But the 10 has to be confirmed, and I assume it is only confirmed and not pending once it's been shipped, right?


Yes, it must be completed.  If someone has ordered six boxes and they all ship at different times, you won't get any of the commission until the last box has shipped.  So it can take quite awhile sometimes.


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 8, 2014)

Finally got some response to my points, but they only gave me points for 3 and not 4. Sigh.

But, someone did confirm they ARE still giving points. So there's that.

Edit: I wrote back and about 10 minutes later I got a response and the other 3 points. And then I got a 'hey, just letting you know we added points' response to a second email I'd sent last night. I think they're getting back on the ball!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 8, 2014)

They are. I got some Saturday and nearly had shock of my life when they stopped ignoring me


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm really confused about why they're giving random clumps of review points instead of setting up an email triage and dealing with critical things ($5-off codes) first, then handling withdrawals, and then checking reviews and awarding points for them.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 8, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I'm really confused about why they're giving random clumps of review points instead of setting up an email triage and dealing with critical things ($5-off codes) first, then handling withdrawals, and then checking reviews and awarding points for them.  &lt;_&lt;


Lowly interns with no permissions?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 8, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Lowly interns with no permissions?


LOL trueeee. I remember when I started my job one year ago and the first week I got to reset a lot of passwords and accidentally drop transferred calls. ahahahahaha

I know that @Jane George is still waiting for her withdrawal, too--hopefully this will be soon!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 8, 2014)

OMG I just got an email confirming that I want my withdrawal via PalPal. I'm going to cry--yesss, please do this in time so I can spend it on sale items, Memepeeps! ahahaha


----------



## Jane George (Sep 9, 2014)

I am very unhappy I requested on the first.... Now the ninth grrrrr


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 9, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> OMG I just got an email confirming that I want my withdrawal via PalPal. I'm going to cry--yesss, please do this in time so I can spend it on sale items, Memepeeps! ahahaha


Did it say you would get it??  Lucky!!  I hope you do.  

I wish they would do withdrawals more than just once a month.  I made sure I requested before the end of the month so I already got mine but I still wish it was easier.  And I'm also still grumpy that they make us eat the fee.

Although I guess they do let you withdraw more than once but only if you do Memepoints.  Which is technically smarter to do tax wise, I suppose.

Also, I did get the email saying that the codes would be out next week and that Augusts have been extended.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 9, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Also, I did get the email saying that the codes would be out next week and that Augusts have been extended.


Aww how nice of them, doesn't really help those of us who already used August's codes...I'm still ticked lol


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 9, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Did it say you would get it??  Lucky!!  I hope you do.
> 
> I wish they would do withdrawals more than just once a month.  I made sure I requested before the end of the month so I already got mine but I still wish it was easier.  And I'm also still grumpy that they make us eat the fee.
> 
> ...


Yeah! But I'm still waiting--I just confirmed that, yes, I want PayPal cash, not points. Hopefully soon! SOB

The fee thing is ridiculous. I'm usually like "whatever, amateurs" when I see that, but yeah it's annoying.

I hope that the banner discounts get extended--the discount from clicking on a link plus the promo code at checkout is so the way to go.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 9, 2014)

@ when did you request


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 9, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @ when did you request


I looked it up in greater detail now--it reads as 1 September (3am something) according to the computer system, but of course that means I requested the withdrawal while it was still 31 August PST (due to the affiliate computer system running even a few hours ahead of East Coast Standard time). Despite making it seem like we were on the right track to do this, they're now refusing to process the withdrawal because they're "processed on the first of the month" (no, they weren't, at least not this month) and they have to be requested before the first of the month.

I'm all for following rules and keeping things organized, but if this technicality can't be fixed, I would want to know sooner--at this point I've been waiting forever and thinking that the request would actually go through (our last email seemed like the withdrawal was imminent). I let things like the PayPal fees, random NY sales tax, and fairly sketchy private label products that don't exist in the marketplace slide a bit because there's something of a give-and-take relationship, but at this point I think that I need to be less flexible about things.

Have you received your withdrawal yet, @@Jane George?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 9, 2014)

Nope and waiting for points to buy more boxes. Requested on 1st too and normally it takes two or three days... Frustrated


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 9, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I looked it up in greater detail now--it reads as 1 September (3am something) according to the computer system, but of course that means I requested the withdrawal while it was still 31 August PST (due to the affiliate computer system running even a few hours ahead of East Coast Standard time). Despite making it seem like we were on the right track to do this, they're now refusing to process the withdrawal because they're "processed on the first of the month" (no, they weren't, at least not this month) and they have to be requested before the first of the month.
> 
> I'm all for following rules and keeping things organized, but if this technicality can't be fixed, I would want to know sooner--at this point I've been waiting forever and thinking that the request would actually go through (our last email seemed like the withdrawal was imminent). I let things like the PayPal fees, random NY sales tax, and fairly sketchy private label products that don't exist in the marketplace slide a bit because there's something of a give-and-take relationship, but at this point I think that I need to be less flexible about things.
> 
> Have you received your withdrawal yet, @@Jane George?


I wonder if its because they are paying us from Korea?  So they go by Korea time for it?  Paying from Korea explains the paypal fee.

At least they are responding to emails.  I think I'm going to try for points for now.  I need some boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Plus who knows how long its going to take to get them.  /sigh

They should DEFINITELY be issuing reminder emails to affiliates about withdrawals.  At least then we'd know what was happening.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 9, 2014)

I got the rest of my review points! Yay! Now just to hope there's a good box tonight so I can get it with my point hoard!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 9, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Nope and waiting for points to buy more boxes. Requested on 1st too and normally it takes two or three days... Frustrated


That's ridiculous--and there's no way you missed a deadline like I did, so I don't get the holdup. I'm sure you've emailed them, but maybe try again?


----------



## cfisher (Sep 10, 2014)

I had a question for the affiliates. Those $5 codes, which there always seems to be an endless amount of, are those affiliate codes?

If so, are they sent out to each affiliate, and that's why they're so many different ones? And do affiliates get a commission on the entire order when we use them?


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I had a question for the affiliates. Those $5 codes, which there always seems to be an endless amount of, are those affiliate codes?
> 
> If so, are they sent out to each affiliate, and that's why they're so many different ones? And do affiliates get a commission on the entire order when we use them?


I think that not every affiliate gets a $5 code. They are affiliate codes in the sense that they are specific to each blogger, however none of us receive any sort of bonus compensation or anything from them being used. There's no way for any of us to tell how many people even used the code or anything like that.

I think they're so may different ones because Memebox wants to be able to track how many times a specific bloggers code has been used so they know who is bringing in sales and who isn't. 

I've noticed I get different amounts of commission sometimes for orders that total out to be the same, so I honestly have no idea.I have received commission on a full order in the past, though. Someone else here probably knows more about how the commission works than I do!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 10, 2014)

@@MissJexie the commission varies because if the purchaser uses a code we get nothing for that part of the order payment, or if they use points


----------



## blinded (Sep 10, 2014)

Definitely all affiliates don't get codes. I'm an affiliate but not a blogger, and I've never gotten a code. I think it also depends on how many sales your affiliate link makes. I remember one month getting a message saying if you made over x amount in commission for that month you would get a code.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I had a question for the affiliates. Those $5 codes, which there always seems to be an endless amount of, are those affiliate codes?
> 
> If so, are they sent out to each affiliate, and that's why they're so many different ones? And do affiliates get a commission on the entire order when we use them?





blinded said:


> Definitely all affiliates don't get codes. I'm an affiliate but not a blogger, and I've never gotten a code. I think it also depends on how many sales your affiliate link makes. I remember one month getting a message saying if you made over x amount in commission for that month you would get a code.



I had to ask for codes for my blog so I don't think all affiliates automatically get them.  Not positive about that, though.  As far as commission goes, from what I've observed, the commission amount is on the actual final cost of whatever was purchased.  So if codes or points were used, that portion is not commissionable.  That doesn't bother me in the slightest.  I want people to get good deals!  

I once had someone tell me I shouldn't give out an MSA code because MSA would get the credit, not me.  And I'm like... Uhhh...  That's not why I blog.  I don't blog to get "credit", I blog because I love it. And if I'm not going to use a code, I want someone else to get the advantage of it whether I get "credit" or not!  That was so weird.

And yes, @@blinded is right.  There were $3 codes for those with under $200 in sales and $5 codes for those with over $200 in sales.  That's sales not commission.


----------



## blinded (Sep 10, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I had to ask for codes for my blog so I don't think all affiliates automatically get them.  Not positive about that, though.  As far as commission goes, from what I've observed, the commission amount is on the actual final cost of whatever was purchased.  So if codes or points were used, that portion is not commissionable.  That doesn't bother me in the slightest.  I want people to get good deals!
> 
> I once had someone tell me I shouldn't give out an MSA code because MSA would get the credit, not me.  And I'm like... Uhhh...  That's not why I blog.  I don't blog to get "credit", I blog because I love it. And if I'm not going to use a code, I want someone else to get the advantage of it whether I get "credit" or not!  That was so weird.
> 
> And yes, @@blinded is right.  There were $3 codes for those with under $200 in sales and $5 codes for those with over $200 in sales.  That's sales not commission.


Right, sales not commission. But I remember not getting it because I had $200 in sales in that month, but a lot of the orders were still pending and I hadn't actually gotten the commission so those sales didn't count towards the $200. Does that even make sense, it sounds like jibberish to me.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 10, 2014)

blinded said:


> Right, sales not commission. But I remember not getting it because I had $200 in sales in that month, but a lot of the orders were still pending and I hadn't actually gotten the commission so those sales didn't count towards the $200. Does that even make sense, it sounds like jibberish to me.


Ooo! Now I didn't know that part!  Interesting. 

Side note, I just got some commission points.  Off to get the Skincare box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 12, 2014)

What?! no more codes!?  an automatic $5 off?! AMAZING!  gotta try this out!

or not.

Why does it say there's promo codes in the email but there aren't any :\  I don't understaaaaaaaand!! :*(


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 12, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> What?! no more codes!?  an automatic $5 off?! AMAZING!  gotta try this out!
> 
> or not.
> 
> Why does it say there's promo codes in the email but there aren't any :\  I don't understaaaaaaaand!! :*(


I don't understand either, what a poorly worded email. And if they are automatic, i couldn't get it to work.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 12, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I don't understand either, what a poorly worded email. And if they are automatic, i couldn't get it to work.


Me either.

Also I did notice the footnote for commissions over $30 being processed on October 1st.  It's still not good enough.  Which October 1st?  Korean, USA? European?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 12, 2014)

Seriously, Memebox...did you just send me an email promoting codes that we haven't been given, either in that message or another?? LOL


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 12, 2014)

wtf...

this is absurd.

What about the automatic $5 and $10 off when you purchase $100/$150 worth of product with affiliate links...is that somehow gone now?

Give me my coupon code memebox or I will pry it out of your cold dead hands. lol


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 12, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> wtf...
> 
> this is absurd.
> 
> ...


Haha!  No that coupon is still there, I checked.

It's the invisible codes I want! GIMME!  My readers have been so patient!

I emailed them.


----------



## Moey (Sep 12, 2014)

Okay, so does this cean when some makes a purchase, via your affiliate code, they will automatically get $5 off? Will the purchaser only be able to take advantage of this once per month per account? Does the $5 off $100 and $10 off $150 still apply? I'm confused and not likin' it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 12, 2014)

Moey said:


> Okay, so does this cean when some makes a purchase, via your affiliate code, they will automatically get $5 off? Will the purchaser only be able to take advantage of this once per month per account? Does the $5 off $100 and $10 off $150 still apply? I'm confused and not likin' it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


All very good questions that I did not ask in my email.  You should email and ask.  I only asked where the codes were.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moey (Sep 12, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> All very good questions that I did not ask in my email.  You should email and ask.  I only asked where the codes were.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I will. Let's see if I get a response.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 12, 2014)

Yeah, okay, good to see I'm not the only confused person. I just got the email about codes...with no codes. Okay? LOL.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 12, 2014)

I have channeled my frustration into making a Memebox meme



Spoiler


----------



## biancardi (Sep 13, 2014)

I am glad I am not the only one confused.  I will craft an email to memebox as well to see what they say.   If the 5.00 is for every time someone uses my link - yeah!  If not, boo.  Is it one time only use (like the coupons were, no matter how many different codes you entered)?  Or one time per affiliate link?

how does it stack with the other automatic codes?


----------



## Malaperelka (Sep 13, 2014)

In my opinion they forgot insert code in that email...


----------



## Jane George (Sep 13, 2014)

Oh dear.... At least my confusion is normal


----------



## princesskelly (Sep 13, 2014)

Just joined this thread.. haha okay.. so its not just me then


----------



## veritazy (Sep 13, 2014)

Lol do they mean click the links (like ref deals) and auto get discount? Imma go try..

edit: nahp..fails


----------



## blinded (Sep 13, 2014)

Add me to the confused list. I don't normally get affiliate codes because I don't have high sales, but I got the same email. I want the automatic $5 so I can cancel and rebuy my order from yesterday.


----------



## yunii (Sep 13, 2014)

That email is confusing


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 13, 2014)

I totally agree with all of you, that email s*cks! need a $5off coupon!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 13, 2014)

blinded said:


> Add me to the confused list. I don't normally get affiliate codes because I don't have high sales, but I got the same email. I want the automatic $5 so I can cancel and rebuy my order from yesterday.


Don't know what you meant by high sales....but I wasn't getting alot and yet they give me a code with a box. Maybe because I stayed here (with Memebox) long enough...


----------



## blinded (Sep 13, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Don't know what you meant by high sales....but I wasn't getting alot and yet they give me a code with a box. Maybe because I stayed here (with Memebox) long enough...


I've never gotten an affiliate code to give out to anyone, just assumed it was because I wasn't a blogger and I don't make a lot of sales. I can use them just fine. 

I really hope they sort this out before the save $7 code stops working, if the $5 is an automatically applied code this month that would be great.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 13, 2014)

Someone gave me a 4 digit code (I honestly thought the affiliate codes were only the 6 and 8 digit ones, because I'm used to grabbing the codes off of blogs and such).

I'm curious, do affiliates only get the commission when the buyer uses their affiliate link and then enters the code, or do they get the commission for every order that the code was used for?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 13, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Someone gave me a 4 digit code (I honestly thought the affiliate codes were only the 6 and 8 digit ones, because I'm used to grabbing the codes off of blogs and such).
> 
> I'm curious, do affiliates only get the commission when the buyer uses their affiliate link and then enters the code, or do they get the credit just for using the code?


they have to use the link.   Using the code alone doesn't always work, I have discovered.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 13, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Someone gave me a 4 digit code (I honestly thought the affiliate codes were only the 6 and 8 digit ones, because I'm used to grabbing the codes off of blogs and such).
> 
> I'm curious, do affiliates only get the commission when the buyer uses their affiliate link and then enters the code, or do they get the commission for every order that the code was used for?


I think commission is only through links.  The codes don't matter.  I believe this was confirmed by Zadidoll.  She asked Memebox about it and they said there was no benefit to the codegiver.


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 13, 2014)

Just got an email saying codes will be sent out by 9/14.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 13, 2014)

Yep!

We recently sent you an email indicating that the September coupon codes are available, however there was a system error and the codes were not included in your email. We sincerely apologize for the error and any inconvenience this may have caused. You should expect to receive another email with your September codes by Monday, September 14th. In the interim, please continue to use the August codes that have been extended until Monday.

I figured it must have been a mistake.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 13, 2014)

Mine said out monday


----------



## Jane George (Sep 13, 2014)

Isn't Monday the 15th


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Isn't Monday the 15th


Yes.  But I'm used to them getting the dates confused between the USA datetime and Koreas.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 13, 2014)

Whichever way it will be the 15th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Whichever way it will be the 15th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


They may be trying to compensate for their time zone and then just getting mixed up. They do like getting mixed up.

I have a question about withdrawals. Due to restock shipments I will have enough to do a withdrawal this month, so hoe exactly does it work? I see the 'request withdrawal' button the the commissions page, but I a not sure of the significance of the 1st. DO I have to ask on October 1st? Can you only do one withdrawal per month?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 13, 2014)

No I have done multiples when asking for points but don't know if paypal is different... As for first thing I have no idea sorry


----------



## biancardi (Sep 13, 2014)

paypal is once a month and you must make the request by the last day of the month (make sure you are on korean time!!)  Anything 30.00 and above is automatically routed to paypal

anything 29.00 and below is automatically converted to memepoints and those you can make as many times as you want - you have to wait for it to process first before making a new withdrawal.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> paypal is once a month and you must make the request by the last day of the month (make sure you are on korean time!!)  Anything 30.00 and above is automatically routed to paypal
> 
> anything 29.00 and below is automatically converted to memepoints and those you can make as many times as you want - you have to wait for it to process first before making a new withdrawal.


Thank you! I think I will stick with memepoints for now... make me feel less guilty about buying them if they can pay their own way! (ish...)


----------



## biancardi (Sep 13, 2014)

@@marliepanda that is what I do.   I figure it is all going back into purchasing boxes and then I review them, and they get more business with the reviews and the upcoming boxes that I blog about.

works for me!!


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@marliepanda that is what I do.   I figure it is all going back into purchasing boxes and then I review them, and they get more business with the reviews and the upcoming boxes that I blog about.
> 
> works for me!!


Exactly! With review points and commission I am hoping I can make it pay for itself (after my initial *ahem* hefty investment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 13, 2014)

Oh also, is there any rhyme or reason to the commission. It says 5% but I have different $$ amounts for the exact same box/purchase amount.

And I got more commission on a $26.99 purchase than a $29.99 purchase! haha


----------



## biancardi (Sep 13, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Oh also, is there any rhyme or reason to the commission. It says 5% but I have different $$ amounts for the exact same box/purchase amount.
> 
> And I got more commission on a $26.99 purchase than a $29.99 purchase! haha


that is because someone used points and/or coupons on a purchase.  Your commission is the actual monetary amount that the customer paid.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> that is because someone used points and/or coupons on a purchase.  Your commission is the actual monetary amount that the customer paid.


Oh so I don't see what they actually paid, just the amount before the discounts? I see, that makes sense, so one person bought VIP, one clearly bought after.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> paypal is once a month and you must make the request by the last day of the month (make sure you are on korean time!!)  Anything 30.00 and above is automatically routed to paypal
> 
> anything 29.00 and below is automatically converted to memepoints and those you can make as many times as you want - you have to wait for it to process first before making a new withdrawal.


I think this is key- Make sure you are on Korean time!!!   

I wrote myself a note to make sure I do it by the 28th so there's no way it gets missed.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 13, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Oh also, is there any rhyme or reason to the commission. It says 5% but I have different $$ amounts for the exact same box/purchase amount.
> 
> And I got more commission on a $26.99 purchase than a $29.99 purchase! haha


You only get commission for the part they pay in cash... The part paid for in pts etc is exempt for commission


----------



## biancardi (Sep 13, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I think this is key- Make sure you are on Korean time!!!
> 
> *I wrote myself a note to make sure I do it by the 28th so there's no way it gets missed. *


except in February  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 13, 2014)

Not on bnk?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Not on bnk?


feb ends on the 28th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  except on leap year.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> feb ends on the 28th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> except on leap year.


Huh


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Not on bnk?


Was this intended for the main Memebox thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 13, 2014)

Yes lol


----------



## Kait1989 (Sep 14, 2014)

I sent a follow up email last night about some missing points (midnight Australian time) and have in the last hour received an email back from Lani saying they are in my account. So they are working today and response time is really good 

Possibly working from the top of the email list though?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 14, 2014)

Got my points withdrawal earlier tonight, so yeah looks like they are getting some things done. Hopefully that includes our codes.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 14, 2014)

I just got an email saying that Memebox issued my PayPal account a payment. It seems to be related to the whole making affiliates responsible for PayPal's fees--this is covering those fees so that we receive the full requested amount. Cool! That's, like, a Bbia eye pigment and a little more on BNK, so mega thanks to the people who brought that up with them. I know @@Saffyra emailed them about this--THANK YOU!!!


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 14, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I just got an email saying that Memebox issued my PayPal account a payment. It seems to be related to the whole making affiliates responsible for PayPal's fees--this is covering those fees so that we receive the full requested amount. Cool! That's, like, a Bbia eye pigment and a little more on BNK, so mega thanks to the people who brought that up with them. I know @@Saffyra emailed them about this--THANK YOU!!!


I got that too! I was happy to see that, as I know a lot of us were bummed that they were passing that fee onto us!


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 14, 2014)

Yessss!!!  I never did get a response to that email but at least they made it up to us!  I'm really happy to see that!  

Memebox, you did good!


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 15, 2014)

I just got a 4 digit $5 code.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 15, 2014)

me too!!  Posted it quickly for my readers :wub:


----------



## veritazy (Sep 15, 2014)

okay now that we are done with codes... 

wednesday boxes! I'm waiting for youuu


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 15, 2014)

No 6 digits have popped up yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 15, 2014)

Snail?


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 15, 2014)

I've got a four letter one.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 15, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I've got a four letter one.


Same and I'm seeing tons of four-letter codes. Anyone who has a six letter code is going to see a lot of action this month. ahahaha


----------



## Kait1989 (Sep 15, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Same and I'm seeing tons of four-letter codes. Anyone who has a six letter code is going to see a lot of action this month. ahahaha


Forgive my ignorance but what are the differences between a 4 and 6 letter code? Are they still all $5 or do 6 letter codes get more?

Have to edit the post going up in about 90mins with my new code now. Yay


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 15, 2014)

Kait1989 said:


> Forgive my ignorance but what are the differences between a 4 and 6 letter code? Are they still all $5 or do 6 letter codes get more?
> 
> Have to edit the post going up in about 90mins with my new code now. Yay


Everyone can use one 4 digit code a month and one 6 digit code a month, so theres a lot of 4 digit but doesnt look like any 6 digit ones to use with them.


----------



## Kait1989 (Sep 15, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Everyone can use one 4 digit code a month and one 6 digit code a month, so theres a lot of 4 digit but doesnt look like any 6 digit ones to use with them.


Thank you!

Sorry I'm being a bit slow this morning....


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 15, 2014)

Or at least that's how it was last month.   Maybe they spied in here and discovered it and took it away from us... :*(


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 15, 2014)

Yea it's possible that everyone has 4-digit codes so it can eliminate the double-usage of codes each month &lt;/3


----------



## veritazy (Sep 16, 2014)

Spies, spies everywhere. We should make this whole thread a pm message lol~   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 16, 2014)

Hmm... 

For some reason I got not only a 4 digit code, but they sent me another 6 digit code this morning.

Did anyone else get one too? What's up with that?


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 16, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Hmm...
> 
> For some reason I got not only a 4 digit code, but they sent me another 6 digit code this morning.
> 
> Did anyone else get one too? What's up with that?



Oooh no I havent had any further emails except a shipping notification


----------



## Jane George (Sep 16, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Hmm...
> 
> For some reason I got not only a 4 digit code, but they sent me another 6 digit code this morning.
> 
> Did anyone else get one too? What's up with that?


Not me. But you will busy with six digit one


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 16, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Hmm...
> 
> For some reason I got not only a 4 digit code, but they sent me another 6 digit code this morning.
> 
> Did anyone else get one too? What's up with that?



No emails for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Does it work?


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 16, 2014)

Just saw someone got a 6 on FB too


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 16, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> No emails for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Does it work?


Yep, it works!

I mean that's pretty nice I guess but I'm wondering why they sent some people 2 codes and others just one?

Seriously they're so randomly mysterious when it comes to codes lately.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 16, 2014)

Oh, good!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Can I put it on my blog?  Whoops I meant to quote @@MissJexie


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 16, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Oh, good!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Can I put it on my blog?  Whoops I meant to quote @@MissJexie


Of course!


----------



## Malaperelka (Sep 16, 2014)

@@MissJexie could you please put this code on your blog?


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 16, 2014)

It's up on my blog on my September Memebox coupons page, but I just edited my last Memebox post to also include it since I'm having issues with my menu and sidebar right now. For some reason in google chrome I can see my menu at the top of the page, but in firefox it says it's an img maps broken link.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Malaperelka (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks I found your code.

I see this error too (on android Google chrome)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 16, 2014)

thank you for the 6 character one!  that is so weird that you got 2 codes, but thank you for sharing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 16, 2014)

Malaperelka said:


> Thanks I found your code.
> 
> I see this error too (on android Google chrome)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Blahhh...there's probably something wrong with the image mapping site that I use. &lt;/3 Seriously I need a better system for my menus and clickables because that site sucks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



biancardi said:


> thank you for the 6 character one!  that is so weird that you got 2 codes, but thank you for sharing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You're welcome lady!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 16, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Of course!


Yeah, do you mind if we generally share this? So exciting!!!


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 16, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Yeah, do you mind if we generally share this? So exciting!!!


Absolutely! Everyone and anyone has total permission from me to share it on their blog.  The more commission we can all get from having 2 codes this month, the better!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 17, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Absolutely! Everyone and anyone has total permission from me to share it on their blog.  The more commission we can all get from having 2 codes this month, the better!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I will probably stick it on my youtube, blog, instagram code roundup thing


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 17, 2014)

Just had a terrible glitch on my blog delete one of my completely finished Memebox reviews...the struggle is real guys. I just needed to vent that to you all who would totally understand how devastating this is   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have enough Memebox reviews to write as it is! *shakes fist*


----------



## Jane George (Sep 17, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Just had a terrible glitch on my blog delete one of my completely finished Memebox reviews...the struggle is real guys. I just needed to vent that to you all who would totally understand how devastating this is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have enough Memebox reviews to write as it is! *shakes fist*


You have my sympathies. I know that feeling


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 17, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Just had a terrible glitch on my blog delete one of my completely finished Memebox reviews...the struggle is real guys. I just needed to vent that to you all who would totally understand how devastating this is   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have enough Memebox reviews to write as it is! *shakes fist*


UGH that is the worst!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was having issues earlier today with all the mapped images on my blog not showing up and it took me hours to redo them all, not to mention the zillion blog posts I have on deck waiting to be written. If one of my finished posts was randomly deleted I would probably throw my laptop out my window lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kait1989 (Sep 17, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Just had a terrible glitch on my blog delete one of my completely finished Memebox reviews...the struggle is real guys. I just needed to vent that to you all who would totally understand how devastating this is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have enough Memebox reviews to write as it is! *shakes fist*


That happened to me the other day.... I decided to open a bottle of wine and after the 3rd glass I found it didn't bother me as much :-D

But then I don't put as much effort in to my teeny blog like you ladies do!!!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 17, 2014)

worse thing ever was losing six months of progress (about 25k) of a story i was writing. I have since rewrote it but I did cry


----------



## biancardi (Sep 17, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Just had a terrible glitch on my blog delete one of my completely finished Memebox reviews...the struggle is real guys. I just needed to vent that to you all who would totally understand how devastating this is   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have enough Memebox reviews to write as it is! *shakes fist*


what blog do you use?  I know that with wordpress, I can retrieve deleted blogs up to a point and it also auto saves as I type.  That is horrible ~ you spend all that time reviewing and poof!  into thin air  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 17, 2014)

biancardi said:


> what blog do you use?  I know that with wordpress, I can retrieve deleted blogs up to a point and it also auto saves as I type.  That is horrible ~ you spend all that time reviewing and poof!  into thin air  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


yeah my current problems... also I could not embed disqus with wordpress. argh annoyed. Maybe I should switch back to blogger soon. Anyone uses other hosting platform and found it awesome?

I would love one with a spoiler function;



Spoiler



like this



also thanks @@MissJexie !


----------



## biancardi (Sep 17, 2014)

I use wordpress and I don't have that issue....It has other problems, as I use their free site (I don't host it) as I am too cheap to upgrade.

I wish they would expand the widgets more, but I never had an issue with deleted posts


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 17, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Just had a terrible glitch on my blog delete one of my completely finished Memebox reviews


OMG That is DREADFUL--I'm so sorry! Wow. It looks like you're using Blogger? Yikes--that is truly the most demoralizing feeling. blerg


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 17, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I would love one with a spoiler function


I think that's pretty reasonable to do if you can edit your blog's CSS and know how to insert some HTML into your post. There are also free plug-ins for self-hosted Wordpress sites, too. I'm not entirely sure how/if you can edit your blog's CSS if you're using a Wordpress-hosted (free) blog, but it's worth checking out.

I say all of this and meanwhile my brilliant plan to put auto-updating widgets with info that changes a lot like discount codes and things in all of my old posts hasn't moved in the last month. ahahaha


----------



## biancardi (Sep 17, 2014)

has anyone received any emails from Lani or Lupita recently?  I am STILL waiting on my USA exclusive orders from 8/14 and Lupita stated that they would be shipped out last thursday.  nada

I last heard from Lani on saturday when she stated she would look into the status and get them to me ASAP.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 17, 2014)

Lani yesterday


----------



## biancardi (Sep 17, 2014)

hmmmm....grrr


----------



## Kait1989 (Sep 17, 2014)

biancardi said:


> has anyone received any emails from Lani or Lupita recently? I am STILL waiting on my USA exclusive orders from 8/14 and Lupita stated that they would be shipped out last thursday. nada
> 
> I last heard from Lani on saturday when she stated she would look into the status and get them to me ASAP.


I'm still waiting on a Naked box from 14/8 as well. Jiwan was looking after it and said it had been sent but the order screen doesn't agree and no tracking has come through. I said that I wasn't happy on the feedback thing you get sent so we'll see.

I agree though. Grrr


----------



## veritazy (Sep 17, 2014)

@ geez lets team up and make a hosting site. Simple things like widgets should be made foolproof and easy like an app. Like seriously every little upgrade requires money. I want an integrated site with interactive scroll tru like a Prezi, but site version;... plus dropdown lists and auto-update sidebars from your smartphone! AND on top of that a comment mailbox that you can check and reply to from your phone to blog. HAH


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 17, 2014)

biancardi said:


> has anyone received any emails from Lani or Lupita recently?  I am STILL waiting on my USA exclusive orders from 8/14 and Lupita stated that they would be shipped out last thursday.  nada
> 
> I last heard from Lani on saturday when she stated she would look into the status and get them to me ASAP.


I heard from Lani today at 8am EST.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 17, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I heard from Lani today at 8am EST.


did you email directly or use their help form? I have a bad feeling about this again.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 17, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @ geez lets team up and make a hosting site. Simple things like widgets should be made foolproof and easy like an app. Like seriously every little upgrade requires money. I want an integrated site with interactive scroll tru like a Prezi, but site version;... plus dropdown lists and auto-update sidebars from your smartphone! AND on top of that a comment mailbox that you can check and reply to from your phone to blog. HAH


Hahahahah! I so wish!!! There's one thing I've learned since starting my newish office job: good design and coding either costs money or time. We got a quote to get our work website redone and the engineers would have made $250 per hour. I don't know if my boss (who is a professor at an Ivy League school) makes $250 per teaching hour!!!

But I totally want this to happen one day! It would be magnificent. Sob


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 17, 2014)

biancardi said:


> did you email directly or use their help form? I have a bad feeling about this again.


I directly e-mailed them yesterday and I'm waiting on a response. I'm not sure how long response time has been lately but this is the 3rd time I've e-mailed about the exact same issue so I'm hoping I actually receive a response this time.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 17, 2014)

@ ahhh we can dream, no? Kickstarter is the place *hinthint*   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And whoa $250?! woot

And guys, are you emailing the affiliate one or the [email protected] I miss getting affiliate emails lol. My mailbox gets lonely sometimes. I wrote to them but never got a reply..its not like I spammed or write something irelevant, but a reply would be nice. Maybe I ended up in their_ naughty bin_ lol.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 17, 2014)

Yeah I use Blogger, it's a really weird glitch I just did a few things in the wrong order, and poof I ended up with my finished review gone, and a double of one I hadn't finished. This isn't the first time this has happened, but at least now I think I know what the steps were to create the glitch. I've been wanting to switch over to Wordpress for a year, but I just don't know how to go about it, I hate Blogger so much lol. I hope everyone hears back from Memebox, I'm going to go in a corner and rewrite this review I had wanted to post for tomorrow... *sobs*

ETA: I mean, I do know how to switch over to Wordpress, but I've done quite a bit of coding myself for my blog, and I don't know how well my templates and stuff will transfer. It's been on my to-do list for a while.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 17, 2014)

I actually don't mind blogger, but I had considered switching over as well. However, I'm so used to and comfortable with blogger that I'll probably just stay forever lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 17, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I actually don't mind blogger, but I had considered switching over as well. However, I'm so used to and comfortable with blogger that I'll probably just stay forever lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Just wait until you want to re-do your tags, or heaven forbid, delete one. It's the most inefficient, non-user friendly process there ever was.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 17, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Just wait until you want to re-do your tags, or heaven forbid, delete one. It's the most inefficient, non-user friendly process there ever was.


Boy, you aren't kidding about that.  

I don't know if I was the only one that was wondering but I did email and got a response today from Jiwan regarding the bounce cheese cream sale.  That is for ALL Memeshop customers not just the USA ones.

Oh and he/she said something cryptic about hints being given about the boxes being restocked...


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 17, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Boy, you aren't kidding about that.
> 
> I don't know if I was the only one that was wondering but I did email and got a response today from Jiwan regarding the bounce cheese cream sale.  That is for ALL Memeshop customers not just the USA ones.
> 
> Oh and he/she said something cryptic about hints being given about the boxes being restocked...


haha oh man what was the cryptic message? 

And luckily I haven't had too many issues with blogger because I try to avoid changing too many things solely due to the fact that it's such a pain in the ass. I just don't do well with change, I guess, so I stick around! LOL It took me long enough to figure out how to use blogger, nevermind an entirely new site!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 18, 2014)

I think the memegods must have heard me!  (previous post here)

I got an email (very very late) for a box that I have received from them to review, the Daily Dose of Beauty memebox. The email came with a 6-digit code! Everyone can use them freely.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So that pretty much summarize the codes? 

I don't mind memebox taking my ideas at all, because they sent me a box so I take that as royalty anyday lol. (I'm cheap)   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Unboxings coming up after today!


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 18, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I think the memegods must have heard me!  (previous post here)
> 
> I got an email (very very late) for a box that I have received from them to review, the Daily Dose of Beauty memebox. The email came with a 6-digit code! Everyone can use them freely.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Yay! I'm glad they finally e-mailed you back and your not on the bad list! LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 18, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I think the memegods must have heard me!  (previous post here)
> 
> I got an email (very very late) for a box that I have received from them to review, the Daily Dose of Beauty memebox. The email came with a 6-digit code! Everyone can use them freely.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


cool


----------



## veritazy (Sep 18, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Yay! I'm glad they finally e-mailed you back and your not on the bad list! LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I crawled out of there! Haha. Thank you, memespies, that is reassuring  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## athy (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi guys!

No wonder I couldn't find this thread, it wasn't in the Memebox section xD

Anyone here only ever receive points for youtube videos?

I always send them links to both my blog and my videos, but they only ever give me points for my videos .____.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 18, 2014)

you get only one reward whether you do one or both... i only ever send my youtube video reviews now even though I do both.


----------



## athy (Sep 18, 2014)

@@Jane George that makes a lot of sense, thanks! xD


----------



## Zaralis (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi ladies!

I have a question regarding coupon codes that affiliates receive and I'd like to make sure I'm correct before I tell my blog readers how it works.

Is it correct that once a month you can use a 4 letter code and a 6 letter code and these are also stackable?

Also what about the codes that are a whole bunch of numbers and letters (ie: AFFILIATE-1234-5ABCD-EFGH)? Can these be stacked or even used by our readers or are these only automatically applied when we refer through our link?

And finally; the standard Memebox coupons that are usually easy to find on the home page or in the general emails they send out to all memebers, are these stackable with the 4 and 6 letter coupons??

Although I'm yet to make any commission I want to be able to offer my readers the best deals possible and to do that I need to understand how these coupons work!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 18, 2014)

I didn't think any codes stacked together at all... but I might be wrong... i thought it was only points and the automatic savings and a single code?

the long codes can be used by readers too


----------



## biancardi (Sep 18, 2014)

no promo codes that you have to enter is stackable.   You can only enter one promo code at a time.  The long affiliate codes(begins with Affiliate) do not need to be entered as a code if they use your links - that will automatically apply once your readers if they meet the criteria.


----------



## Zaralis (Sep 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I didn't think any codes stacked together at all... but I might be wrong... i thought it was only points and the automatic savings and a single code?
> 
> the long codes can be used by readers too


Oh, perhaps I'm wrong then?? I was sure that I read somewhere that some codes were stackable but perhaps they meant can be used in conjunction with the affiliate discount? I'm confident that someone will be able to put me straight.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 18, 2014)

I thought you could stack those long ones and the auto savings?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 18, 2014)

The stacking tends to be code, auto saving and points


----------



## Zaralis (Sep 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> The stacking tends to be code, auto saving and points


Ok so I was way off.

I am correct that each code can only be used once per month though?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> The stacking tends to be code, auto saving and points


yes.  You can do those 3 individual types of savings via stacking, but you cannot stack multiple physically entered promo codes.

when folks talk about stacking codes, I think of entering in the promo code in the promo code area - you can only enter in one.  It isn't like the Gap or Kohls.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 18, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Ok so I was way off.
> 
> I am correct that each code can only be used once per month though?


yes, dont know about codes like FREESHIPPING for shop orders though


----------



## biancardi (Sep 18, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Ok so I was way off.
> 
> I am correct that each code can only be used once per month though?


the affiliate long automatic discount that is automatically applied can be used multiple times, I believe. 

The promo codes (the 4 and 6 character ones from affiliates) one code - one use ONLY.  You can use the 4 and 6 code ONCE each.  And no more.   It doesn't matter how many variations a 4 character or 6 character code a user enters, if they already ENTERED a 4 or 6 character code, they aren't allowed to do so again


----------



## biancardi (Sep 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> yes, dont know about codes like FREESHIPPING for shop orders though


memebox promo codes have no limit on how many times you can use them (at least  I haven't found it).  But the same thing applies - it is a promo code that you have to manually enter in the promo code section and if you choose FREESHIPPING, you cannot use an affiliate 4 or 6 character code or any other code that you would manually add


----------



## Zaralis (Sep 18, 2014)

Thank you all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> feeling much more confident that I can recommend the best way to use coupons now!


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> has anyone received any emails from Lani or Lupita recently?  I am STILL waiting on my USA exclusive orders from 8/14 and Lupita stated that they would be shipped out last thursday.  nada
> 
> I last heard from Lani on saturday when she stated she would look into the status and get them to me ASAP.


I got an email from Lupita I think yesterday with a tracking number for all my 8/14 stuff. Hoping it shows up in the next couple of days. I hadn't emailed since last week, they just emailed me randomly with the number.


----------



## blinded (Sep 19, 2014)

Does anyone know how long after you click an affiliate link it stays "live" (for lack of a better word). Just wondering how often I need to click on an affiliate link while I wait for the restocks to happen.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 19, 2014)

blinded said:


> Does anyone know how long after you click an affiliate link it stays "live" (for lack of a better word). Just wondering how often I need to click on an affiliate link while I wait for the restocks to happen.


30 days, I think?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 20, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> 30 days, I think?


:blink: 30 days, really?!?!?! WOW. That's crazily generous.

In other news, I've asked about whether the traffic source list is no longer supported--mine stopped updating a few weeks ago and it's not very helpful because I want to know what my readers actually care about and find useful. I'm guessing that everyone is having this problem?


----------



## Malaperelka (Sep 20, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> :blink: 30 days, really?!?!?! WOW. That's crazily generous.
> 
> In other news, I've asked about whether the traffic source list is no longer supported--mine stopped updating a few weeks ago and it's not very helpful because I want to know what my readers actually care about and find useful. I'm guessing that everyone is having this problem?


I have the same problem.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 20, 2014)

I have been ignoring it for a while.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 20, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> :blink: 30 days, really?!?!?! WOW. That's crazily generous.
> 
> In other news, I've asked about whether the traffic source list is no longer supported--mine stopped updating a few weeks ago and it's not very helpful because I want to know what my readers actually care about and find useful. I'm guessing that everyone is having this problem?


Yes. It's been broken for quite awhile, sadly.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 20, 2014)

I keep hearing about people using second accounts to earn commission on their affiliate accounts... (I dont personally, I like to swap links with people so we all get something) but does Memebox not like, stop people doing that?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 20, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I keep hearing about people using second accounts to earn commission on their affiliate accounts... (I dont personally, I like to swap links with people so we all get something) but does Memebox not like, stop people doing that?


I don't do that, but yeah, some folks do that and memebox hasn't stopped it.

I want to share my affiliate love around - since so many have been so generous with using my links, I try to use others as well.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 20, 2014)

@@biancardi thats exactly how I feel, I wouldnt. I just worry I'll accidently go to my other account (only have 1!) from my blog or something and get kicked off the affiliate programme!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 20, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I keep hearing about people using second accounts to earn commission on their affiliate accounts... (I dont personally, I like to swap links with people so we all get something) but does Memebox not like, stop people doing that?


Really?!  Dang!  I mean...  I don't know how "on it" Memebox is and whether they could catch that.  I always use other bloggers links.  In my head, we are like a little family and I like to be supportive of my sisters  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 20, 2014)

I have only actually ordered 2 boxes on my other account, I like to keep it all on one because I like to be organised haha, I thought it seemed a little off but, each to their own!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 20, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Really?!  Dang!  I mean...  I don't know how "on it" Memebox is and whether they could catch that.  I always use other bloggers links.  In my head, we are like a little family and I like to be supportive of my sisters  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think some folks might do this because they aren't bloggers and they do not engage that much on social media (or want to put the effort into it, as it is time consuming....)

that is the only reason why I can  think why affiliates would do that, but I am sure there are other reasons as well.  That said, to each their own.  So long Memebox doesn't care, I don't either.   Obviously, they must know about it.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm sure I've accidentally used my own links just because I test them occasionally to make sure they are going to the page I want, but I don't think there are any rules against doing that. Most affiliate programs don't not allow it.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 21, 2014)

I use other bloggers affiliate links. I did try using mine once when I was buying a sheet mask during the US exclusives Free Shipping thing, just to see if it would go through. I was pretty shocked when it did.

Honestly I feel the same way as everyone else. I suppose if you don't really get commission other than from yourself, then by all means use your own link. But I think it's important to support the people who's posts you read and who take the time to do reviews and unboxings if people read them/use them etc. 

I'll continue to use other blogger's links because I want to spread the love!


----------



## msambrosia (Sep 21, 2014)

I just started blogging a few months ago, so I'm not earning any commission (yet), but I still use links from other bloggers. I just feel weird about using my own link because most affiliate programs do not allow that and will kick you out for doing so.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 21, 2014)

msambrosia said:


> I just started blogging a few months ago, so I'm not earning any commission (yet), but I still use links from other bloggers. I just feel weird about using my own link because most affiliate programs do not allow that and will kick you out for doing so.


Uhm, your blog is so cute and I'm totally following you now!

I feel weird about using my own link too. Just because I really believe in supporting other bloggers, and when that mentality comes into play, it doesn't support the community, only oneself. even if I'm not making anywhere near as much commission as some others. Totally into Supporting my meme-blogging sistahs!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 21, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I'm sure I've accidentally used my own links just because I test them occasionally to make sure they are going to the page I want, but I don't think there are any rules against doing that. Most affiliate programs don't not allow it.



Yeah I feel the same. I always randomly use other blogger's links when I read their unboxings. Idk how that works if we were testing out our links prior, do they overlap? I mean I update my schedule alot and I want to make sure the links work, but after that I go off another person's blog to purchase a box. I never check my own comissions, but I know they aren't mine because I prefer buying singly boxes. If you see singly boxes that could be me the skimpin' budget student.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 21, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I keep hearing about people using second accounts to earn commission on their affiliate accounts


This might sound crazy, but I don't have a second account. I look at Memebox like a game: can I, armed with just one account, come out on top. ahahaha It's what keeps it interesting for me even when some boxes are kind of meh. I'm doing a price study of the Memeboxes I've received right now (what I've used vs. the price I paid vs. the actual value of the items vs. the actual value of the items I've kept) so it's fun to see what one can do with just one account. Yes, I bring street hustle to the beauty box game LOL.

Other affiliate programs have sophisticated ways of making sure that people aren't using their own links. For example, I heh used one of my blog's links to buy an iPad for work that we needed  :bandit:   and Amazon booted that transaction (along with some other legitimate ones groan). I doubt Memebox is that sophisticated, but I agree with y'all: it's nice to keep those commissions rolling in for our blogger family. I know that most people use those commissions to buy boxes and fund blog improvements/hosting/design/products for review, so it seems like a good way to keep those awesome posts coming.  :glasses:


----------



## msambrosia (Sep 21, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Uhm, your blog is so cute and I'm totally following you now!
> 
> I feel weird about using my own link too. Just because I really believe in supporting other bloggers, and when that mentality comes into play, it doesn't support the community, only oneself. even if I'm not making anywhere near as much commission as some others. Totally into Supporting my meme-blogging sistahs!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks! I'm so behind on Memebox reviews. I've had a cold for like two weeks and it's been so hard to be motivated to post or review anything. Hoping to get back on track this week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 21, 2014)

It is so easy to fall behind


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 21, 2014)

msambrosia said:


> I've had a cold for like two weeks and it's been so hard to be motivated to post or review anything.


Your about description made me scream--I love it! ahahaha

Yeah, it's so hard to keep up. Most days time is such an issue that I'm just posting mini reviews on Instagram because the thought of coming home from my desk at work to sit at my desk at home to put together a review is like urgh no. ahhaha Good luck.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Sep 22, 2014)

Yeah, I've gotten so many boxes lately that I am seriously about 7 boxes behind! It's crazy! It's like I need to hire someone to blog for me to catch up!  :lol:


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 22, 2014)

BlackMagicRose said:


> Yeah, I've gotten so many boxes lately that I am seriously about 7 boxes behind! It's crazy! It's like I need to hire someone to blog for me to catch up!  :lol:


omgosh, thank goodness it's not just me! For some reason it seems like I am overloaded with subscriptions lately! I'm not even a subscription-specific blog! I have so many beauty products I want to review, but since subscriptions are time-based, I feel like I have to pump out those before the end of the month before I even think about doing a beauty product review! This month has been busier for me blog-wise than I can remember in a while!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 22, 2014)

Memebox just sent a form asking for my info so I can possibly do reviews--I'm sure that a lot of people received that, too. I'm just wondering what happened to their files around 1 September--I was like "same number same hood" while filling it out. ahahaha


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 23, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Memebox just sent a form asking for my info so I can possibly do reviews--I'm sure that a lot of people received that, too. I'm just wondering what happened to their files around 1 September--I was like "same number same hood" while filling it out. ahahaha


Nice! Nothing for me   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 23, 2014)

Nothing for me either.

Has anyone contacted Memebox about shop orders still sitting in pending status?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 23, 2014)

I got a new email about some certain affiliate promos, how do we all feel about it? It's ok I guess, but I've never been a big fan of "if you promote us this much, then we'll give you even more money!" I chose not to announce every single memebox there is for a reason, because it's too many posts, and I didn't really care for the first Cutiepie box because I don't watch her, and I didn't think the first box looked particularly exciting. I don't want to blindly recommend this next box without seeing what's going to be in it.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 23, 2014)

Lol I am pretty sure I won't be getting any of the prizes as I am a small blog... I am getting jaded perhaps. Tbh my focus is on getting the code each month not these promos


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 23, 2014)

I don't know. I didn't think the first one was so amazing. It seems like it might have been her fans making the purchases. But how many will want a second one?

I'm certainly not racing to get a Memepoint prize. My blog is mine and I choose not to do that to my readers just on the off chance of winning. Especially when the winner is likely to be cutie pie herself.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 23, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Especially when the winner is likely to be cutie pie herself.


Lol good point! Yeah I think I'll be sticking to my regular Meme posts


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 23, 2014)

Deleted as I realized what I had to say was old news, lol!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 23, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I got a new email about some certain affiliate promos, how do we all feel about it?


I just hope they don't make it awkward and weird with announcements and things. It's not like we don't already have an incentive program...I mean...that's what we're doing as affiliates, lol, so I don't get why they wouldn't just increase the commission a bit for everyone for the rest of the month of something. I'd rather host a crazy giveaway, but I guess that could be accomplished with the points.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 23, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Has anyone contacted Memebox about shop orders still sitting in pending status?


Say whaaa??? I didn't notice. Oh, now I see--August--US Memeshop orders? Yeah, wow, awesomesauce. Then again, given the trouble some people have had in getting those delivered grrr I'm not surprised.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 23, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I don't know. I didn't think the first one was so amazing. It seems like it might have been her fans making the purchases. But how many will want a second one?
> 
> *I'm certainly not racing to get a Memepoint prize. *My blog is mine and I choose not to do that to my readers just on the off chance of winning. Especially when the winner is likely to be cutie pie herself.


Thank you!

Urgh when people share their affiliate links in public spaces... I'm sure half of the customers are already affiliates or bloggers themselves. I prefer other forms of contest for memepoints, just not this.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 23, 2014)

I hate when companies pit their affiliates against each other. I'm not doing anything differently, so whoever ends up winning, congrats, but that's just not my game and not why I blog. 

I woke up super early this morning because I have jury duty, so I'm already super tired and in a grumpy mood, but waking up to that e-mail made me feel kind of annoyed lol.

Another Cutie Pie box, when they could be working with a featuring another blogger or youtuber instead is just beyond words for me lol.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## biancardi (Sep 23, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Nice! Nothing for me   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


nor me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 23, 2014)

I wonder how they are selecting


----------



## biancardi (Sep 23, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Nothing for me either.
> 
> *Has anyone contacted Memebox about shop orders still sitting in pending status?*


are these the USA exclusive orders? Your own personal ones or affiliate items? For my own personal shop orders, yes. But affiliates, no, as mine were like pennies at that time, because folks were purchasing using coupons and points, so the amount was really tiny. Most of them have cleared, just a few that have not.

If you contact them, let us know what they say!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 23, 2014)

I am just posting the teaser like I would with any box (I did that for Etude last night), but I am not going to promote it like they want - I don't have a huge readership and the person that will win is cutiepie herself, unless she is automatically excluded (which she should be, imho)

I would love another box giveaway! Those are fun and I like doing them, even though on one FB group I belong to, some people were witching about the contests and "how many things" they had to do. Such as liking on twitter, pinterest, FB, all optional things, btw, for many contests. I was laughing so hard over that and got into with one of the people that was complaining about it. Seriously, you are getting a chance to win a box for FREE and you do not wish to thank the host by helping them promote their site?

okay....


----------



## Jane George (Sep 23, 2014)

It varied from comp to comp tbh I think mine was was to comment and to sign up to memebox.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> It varied from comp to comp tbh I think mine was was to comment and to sign up to memebox.


right, those were the minimum ones that memebox wanted affiliates to do. But a lot of affiliates wanted likes and so on - they were all optional, of course - but a few people on that FB group were complaining about it.

Memebox allows affiliates to run their contests anyway they choose to, so long they do the minimum requirements. I thought it was rude of them to trash affiliates for doing this, because that group had a lot of members who are affiliates who did just that!!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 23, 2014)

Tbh I was so shocked that they me asked me I was unsure how to do it... But I enjoyed doing it and three people got boxes that wouldn't have them otherwise and I brightened their day which was fab


----------



## biancardi (Sep 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Tbh I was so shocked that they me asked me I was unsure how to do it... But I enjoyed doing it and three people got boxes that wouldn't have them otherwise and I brightened their day which was fab


I felt the same way! I was so happy to host it and very happy for those who won. they were so excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 23, 2014)

So I just requested my first withdrawal. Its under $30 but when I requested it the only option was paypal, and when I look at it now it says 'payment method: paypal'

Is that just how it always is and they just give it as points?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 23, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> So I just requested my first withdrawal. Its under $30 but when I requested it the only option was paypal, and when I look at it now it says 'payment method: paypal'
> 
> Is that just how it always is and they just give it as points?


yes


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 23, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Nothing for me either.


\Oh urgh. Sorry to bring it up--I genuinely thought that this was a general records-rebuilding info grab by the affiliate CS team.

I have zero clue why they decided to contact me since I spend about 90% of my blog space talking about where and how to get their products cheaper. heh


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> even though on one FB group I belong to, some people were witching about the contests and "how many things" they had to do.


What even??? Did the person complain about the effort it takes to breathe (with a fully functional body)? LOL I have no problem asking people to do certain optional things that end up promoting the blog because it creates opportunities for future giveaways--either sponsored by Memebox or by the blog via affiliate commissions. Optional...contest...entries...to...win...free...stuff...I feel like that's the most first world problem ever. hahahaa


----------



## biancardi (Sep 23, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> What even??? Did the person complain about the effort it takes to breathe (with a fully functional body)? LOL I have no problem asking people to do certain optional things that end up promoting the blog because it creates opportunities for future giveaways--either sponsored by Memebox or by the blog via affiliate commissions. Optional...contest...entries...to...win...free...stuff...I feel like that's the most first world problem ever. hahahaa


yeah, it was pretty funny.  Those "affiliates" (because they were affiliates too, they just didn't blog) refused to enter into the contest, as it was so much "work" and that bloggers who were hosting the giveaway were not following memebox's "rules".  I stated that they were not rules, memebox gave us guidelines and also allowed us to run our contest any way we saw fit.    I didn't see the issue with putting optional items there - they did, because those who did the optional things had more entries.  Ohhh, so unfair! 

I know, first world problems...a couple of them were so snotty, very disparaging of those who were running those  contests (and I recognized several on that group and knew that they had more than 2 things &amp; felt bad for them as well, having to read those comments) and one member stated that I was a drama queen for even defending it - I was very open and stated I was hosting a giveaway and I had 2 mandatory things and 8 optional.  I didn't understand the issue and still don't.

I wanted to say, what a bunch of ingrates.   It takes a lot of time to create reviews and blog entries, manage the site and other social media sites, and they are witching over the fact that some people who are more engaged in social media (sorry, I just cannot shorten that to SM...lol...I feel like I need a whip now) have more chances, cause they are too lazy to click off a like button?  To thank and help promote  the host of the giveaway?  omg.   My regular readers didn't complain...some did just the 2, some did all of them.  Some actually came back the next day to retweet! lol 

sorry for the rant, but there it is!! haha


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 23, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I hate when companies pit their affiliates against each other.


Yeah, this is the part that I found particularly objectionable. I am not a Memebox employee. I deal with affiliate stuff so that my blog's hosting/design/tech is decent, I can try more than one brand/version of a type of product so I can do comparative reviews, and I can sometimes blow money that I personally don't have (but the blog does--we have separate budgets ahaaha) on stuff for a giveaway that I control completely. There's a sense of being independent and being able to make choices that benefit other people, but the strange competition angle just kills the positive vibe. blerg


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Those "affiliates" (because they were affiliates too, they just didn't blog) refused to enter into the contest, as it was so much "work" and that bloggers who were hosting the giveaway were not following memebox's "rules".


Ahh--I may be wrong, but I suspect it had way more to do with some affiliates being put out that bloggers (who have an easy way to host giveaways, no lie) were getting an "advantage" as affiliates. Also...how to be an affiliate without a platform with original content? That sounds like...marketer, not affiliate, but hey good luck to them. ahahaha


----------



## biancardi (Sep 23, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Ahh--I may be wrong, but I suspect it had way more to do with some affiliates being put out that bloggers (who have an easy way to host giveaways, no lie) were getting an "advantage" as affiliates. Also...how to be an affiliate without a platform with original content? That sounds like...marketer, not affiliate, but hey good luck to them. ahahaha


they just post their affiliate links in the FB group  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 23, 2014)

Most people who did the giveaways were smallers bloggers though. I was shell shocked to be asked as i am guessing others were too.

I just think these people are odd and must have very lucky lives if this is the biggest issue in their lives


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 23, 2014)

I admit that I did not enter some giveaways because they were too much work or required me to put personal info in a public space.  Those were mainly bloggers who did not use rafflecopter and I just decided it wasn't worth it.  One I didn't enter because her "Rules" text was so...  mean.  Yes, people cheat.  But just get rid of their entries, don't scold the whole world because of what a couple bad apples do.

It's actually illegal (in the US) to host a giveaway without having a free entry.  Giveaways are considered sweepstakes and you cannot require someone to do something in order to get an entry (liking a page on facebook, writing a comment, etc).  When I was doing my first giveaway I read up on all of this and was shocked that some baby bloggers even had lawyers sicced on them for it! 

I definitely didn't want that to happen so I always have a Free Entry.

I personally try not to have more than five entry types.  I read a fascinating article about giveaways and it said that if you have more than 7 entry options most people will just give up and not do any because "it's too much work".  So I try to make sure mine are always under six because I want people to enter!

I've seen some that want you to Like 20 different pages on Facebook or something and I admit, I just don't even bother.  But I'm certainly not going to complain about it, that's my own choice.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 23, 2014)

I used rafflecoper as I am lazy and cannot imagine doing it another way - lol

I had 10, because I figured not everyone has all of the social media type accounts( FB, twitter, pinterest, tumblr, etc)  and I wanted to make sure that I covered some of the more popular ones (for those who don't tweet, but have a pinterest, they can follow me/like me on pinterest and so on).  The most "work" that I asked my readers was to comment below about which boxes they were most excited about or their favorite memebox.   I thought by having those different options (and they were easy ones, like or follow me) would be helpful to those who aren't on every social media outlet out there...I guess not.

I've seen some that have had A LOT and really want a thesis written (lol), but it is my choice whether I want to fill them all out or not and I do not like posting personal info on a blog.  Nope, no way.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 23, 2014)

I think I only had the comment as a required and to have an account on memebox. I am not really up with the kids though so I only had twitter and blog follows and retweets as I don't do much social media as my facebook is a personal page and at the time I didn't even do instagram, just youtube, blog and twitter


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 23, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I admit that I did not enter some giveaways because they were too much work or required me to put personal info in a public space.  Those were mainly bloggers who did not use rafflecopter and I just decided it wasn't worth it.  One I didn't enter because her "Rules" text was so...  mean.  Yes, people cheat.  But just get rid of their entries, don't scold the whole world because of what a couple bad apples do.
> 
> It's actually illegal (in the US) to host a giveaway without having a free entry.  Giveaways are considered sweepstakes and you cannot require someone to do something in order to get an entry (liking a page on facebook, writing a comment, etc).  When I was doing my first giveaway I read up on all of this and was shocked that some baby bloggers even had lawyers sicced on them for it!
> 
> ...


OMG hahahaha I feel like I had the same reactions (probably to the same ones)--literally, same thoughts.

WHOA! I didn't realize that about giveaways in the US! Dang, I need to study up on my bloglaw...


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 23, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I admit that I did not enter some giveaways because they were too much work or required me to put personal info in a public space.  Those were mainly bloggers who did not use rafflecopter and I just decided it wasn't worth it.  One I didn't enter because her "Rules" text was so...  mean.  Yes, people cheat.  But just get rid of their entries, don't scold the whole world because of what a couple bad apples do.
> 
> It's actually illegal (in the US) to host a giveaway without having a free entry.  Giveaways are considered sweepstakes and you cannot require someone to do something in order to get an entry (liking a page on facebook, writing a comment, etc).  When I was doing my first giveaway I read up on all of this and was shocked that some baby bloggers even had lawyers sicced on them for it!
> 
> ...


Yikes I totally didn't know about that free entry thing. I always assume the "write a comment on this post" was kind of a free entry LOL, but I guess I know better for the future!


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 23, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Yikes I totally didn't know about that free entry thing. I always assume the "write a comment on this post" was kind of a free entry LOL, but I guess I know better for the future!


I know!!  I think there's a lot of people who don't know.  After reading some poor girls story about it, I was determined that it was NOT going to happen to me.  It's the same reason why McDonalds (etc, etc) says if you send in a postcard with your name on it, they'll enter you in for their prizes without you having to buy anything.  There's a legal word for it but I can't remember it.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I think I only had the comment as a required and to have an account on memebox. I am not really up with the kids though so I only had twitter and blog follows and retweets as I don't do much social media as my facebook is a personal page and at the time I didn't even do instagram, just youtube, blog and twitter


yup same as my first giveaway...i was too lazy to set up rafflecopter then. But I tried it and learnt.

Maybe the next one lol

It was quite some hassle for some blogs...just too much words to skim through and all... and people use multiple accounts so there were thousands of entries we had to compete with. 

Thanks @@Saffyra for pointing out the free entry thing! I'll note that.

Its just whenever there are giveaways hundreds will flock the blog and then once its over they all disappear like it never happened lol~


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

I used rafflecopter


----------



## msambrosia (Sep 24, 2014)

Late chiming in, but I'm not a fan of pitting affiliates against one another. Also, I'm not particularly interested in promoting a box for a blogger/vlogger I'm not even familiar with. If someone here got a chance to do a special box, I would promote it because it's someone I at least have some interaction with. I would be so excited if any of you got that chance! I also don't like inundating my blog with posts about new box releases, sales, or special offers. I feel like there are so many posts already with me just doing box reviews. If there's a special offer or box that coincides with a review post going up, I will add it, but I don't like to specifically make posts about promos.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

I am feeling like pulling away from memebox due to this contest tbh...


----------



## biancardi (Sep 24, 2014)

I am not a fan of pitting affiliates against each either.   I am not doing any promotion on the cutiepie box other than my normal blogging about new releases and sneak peeks. I did not mention, nor will I, this "contest" among affiliates.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 24, 2014)

veritazy said:


> It was quite some hassle for some blogs...just too much words to skim through and all... and people use multiple accounts so there were thousands of entries we had to compete with.


Urgh after an evening spent getting 8,000ish entries out of a Tumblr giveaway post once (that didn't use Rafflecopter, hence the pain) I feel zero sympathy for entrants who want to win but don't want to enter giveaways. lol


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 24, 2014)

Honestly, 100 points to the top affiliate would be a drop in the bucket--kind of a "hey cool, thanks for the not-cash" sort of thing. It doesn't make sense--the top affiliate will make much more in commissions than that in order to win so why not give everyone a boost and take out the icky competitive angle that's resulting in a whole lot of people posting links in places they shouldn't be. Sigh A pox on the Memehouse for this one.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 24, 2014)

I can't remember the last time they bumped up the commission...I know for a short time they made it 10%, but seriously, that would make EVERYONE want to boost the product more, and rather than race to be #1, people would just go about their daily blogging stuff. I'm not going crazy or promoting this box any more than I do any other box. I am not solely a Memebox blog, and I'm not driving away my readers because I keep shoving boxes down their throats.

I mean, is it just me or did September have more box releases than most other months? I feel like this week alone we've had way to many boxes!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 24, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I can't remember the last time they bumped up the commission...I know for a short time they made it 10%, but seriously, that would make EVERYONE want to boost the product more, and rather than race to be #1, people would just go about their daily blogging stuff. I'm not going crazy or promoting this box any more than I do any other box. I am not solely a Memebox blog, and I'm not driving away my readers because I keep shoving boxes down their throats.
> 
> I mean, is it just me or did September have more box releases than most other months? I feel like this week alone we've had way to many boxes!


they did that 10% in the end of July - it was great! 

They are doing a massive push of boxes, it seems....it was 34-35 boxes (those damn nail boxes) in August...


----------



## biancardi (Sep 24, 2014)

30 boxes for september (I think) not including the cutiepie box...


----------



## biancardi (Sep 24, 2014)

wrong thread!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm changing things up for how I talk about the CutiePie box because I have a feeling that it will be one of those "showcase" boxes that Memebox for sure loses money on in order to attract new customers--and since we will see it unboxed, if I like what I see and I think that my readers will get a good deal/dig it, then I'm happy to talk about it. But if the unboxed pie turns out to be a dud, then this one is getting the Jackpot Box silent treatment hhahahaa.

OK--real talk--I seriously wonder if a ton of the cutest stuff from Cute Wishlist 2 ended up in this pie box. I doubt that Memebox intended to collaborate with Marzia again so quickly, so I really (really really) wonder if they cherrypicked some adorableness from Cute 2 for this one. That's part of the reason I think this box is going to be a huge winner--Cute 2 wasn't that cute, so where did all of that stuff go? hahahahaha We shall see tomorrow...


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 24, 2014)

Her audience is so huge that she probably got a TON of new customers for Memebox and they want to do that again.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 24, 2014)

yeah, but if they only purchased that one box, are we now going to be subjected a monthly cutiepie box?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

If so and they do this competition among us every month then how many long term affiliates will they lse or upset?


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 24, 2014)

I would hope affiliates wouldn't get upset.  But mostly because I wouldn't.  They may be having a contest but I'm not actively participating so it doesn't affect me.  But I'm not a solely Memebox blog so maybe that affects my view.

I know there are many blogs out there that are only about Memebox, though.

I don't know.  I don't like it but I'm not competitive.  And even though I don't like it, I'm not mad about it or anything.  Memebox can do whatever they want, contest-wise.

I would be happy if it was one of us that won the prize, though.  So that would make me happy.  And if someone is doing so much work that they are the top Memebox affiliate, then they probably deserve the points.  It's not like Memebox hands out goodies to the affiliates all the time.  

Unless it's a company of some sort.  Like if MakeupTalk gets affiliate rewards when someone clicks on the links they have pasted everywhere on here.  I would NOT be happy if that kind of thing happened.  I think a person should get the reward.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

Lol the second part the month on month thing is hard if you had a good month end last month tbh... I am not gonna participate either though tbh as I have medical issues that are coming first now so whoever wins deserves it more than I do.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 24, 2014)

I am not mad either about this. I blog because I like it.  I blog about other boxes as well, although it does seem like the majority of them are memeboxes lately!! I have tried now to branch out on indie companies that aren't subs, I do a monthly "products I really like a lot" (which no one reads! haha).  Memebox has helped me get readers, that is for sure, and because of that, I see that they are now commenting on my other boxes and reviews, which is really nice.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 24, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I would hope affiliates wouldn't get upset.  But mostly because I wouldn't.  They may be having a contest but I'm not actively participating so it doesn't affect me.  But I'm not a solely Memebox blog so maybe that affects my view.
> 
> I know there are many blogs out there that are only about Memebox, though.
> 
> ...


I like the way you worded that out clearly. It is like someone opened my heart and wrote what was in it. Creepily close....   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I will not be mad. But I will be, if someone abuses affiliate links on public places/ somehow takes advantage of any situation to make people buy the box. I can't give a specific example, but you get the idea. May it all end in peace...


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 24, 2014)

I just hope that Memebox and the winners have the decency to end this quietly when it's done, exchange the points, and put this in the past.

What would be cool is if we could win things to give to our readers--that would be sweeeet. I'd love to be able to somehow dump a bunch of points on peeps. Hmm...maybe I can talk to them about this for the future.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 24, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I just hope that Memebox and the winners have the decency to end this quietly when it's done, exchange the points, and put this in the past.
> 
> What would be cool is if we could win things to give to our readers--that would be sweeeet. I'd love to be able to somehow dump a bunch of points on peeps. Hmm...maybe I can talk to them about this for the future.


oh gawd...if they announce the winner, even to just the affiliates, that would just piss me off.

I would LOVE to win a box to give to my readers - that would pump them up.  I asked about hosting another giveaway, and they said they weren't doing it this month.  So, who knows when they will ever do that again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

why not do the giveaways instead of the points. I would rather that too.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> why not do the giveaways instead of the points. I would rather that too.


Yeah, seriously. I mean, the winners could actually just self-create giveaways with the points. Lauren is checking to make sure that I can replace my name and address with that of the winner (so I don't have to get the EH box I'm giving away shipped to me and then ship it back out to my winner) but she thinks it won't be a problem. WOO! 100 points would be quite a few boxes that a blogger could select for giveaways. Hmm--that makes it sound more fun and less awful.

I made a deal with my kpop blog followers a long time ago that my blog would run as a non-profit, so if the blog were to ever somehow get something like that, blogger-selected giveaways would be a good way to give back the gains to followers. Wow, that's the first time I've had a nice thought about this competition. ahahahah


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 24, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Yeah, seriously. I mean, the winners could actually just self-create giveaways with the points. Lauren is checking to make sure that I can replace my name and address with that of the winner (so I don't have to get the EH box I'm giving away shipped to me and then ship it back out to my winner) but she thinks it won't be a problem. WOO! 100 points would be quite a few boxes that a blogger could select for giveaways. Hmm--that makes it sound more fun and less awful.
> 
> I made a deal with my kpop blog followers a long time ago that my blog would run as a non-profit, so if the blog were to ever somehow get something like that, blogger-selected giveaways would be a good way to give back the gains to followers. Wow, that's the first time I've had a nice thought about this competition. ahahahah


Oh!!  Tell me how that goes!  I would love to do something like that!  Buy a box (a GOOD box!!), have my own giveaway but have Memebox ship it somewhere other than me.  Pure Heaven!

I also hope they don't announce the affiliate.  

I'd way rather have a giveaway sponsored by Memebox than points anyway.  I wish they'd take their points prizes and translate them to giveaways instead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 24, 2014)

Did any of you guys get the e-mail about making a blog post about the cutiepie box and getting 30 memepoints to buy the box? I wasn't even going to mention it other than doing what I normally do when a new box is released but...30 memepoints is 30 memepoints lol. I'm such a sell out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 24, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Did any of you guys get the e-mail about making a blog post about the cutiepie box and getting 30 memepoints to buy the box? I wasn't even going to mention it other than doing what I normally do when a new box is released but...30 memepoints is 30 memepoints lol. I'm such a sell out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Not me, yet, anyway... did you just get it?  I might be a sell out myself if they are offering that.  I could just do the blogpost and then send it in and say gimmeee...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 24, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Not me, yet, anyway... did you just get it?  I might be a sell out myself if they are offering that.  I could just do the blogpost and then send it in and say gimmeee...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It says it was sent 27 minutes ago. All they asked was that I share the teaser banner on my blog and do a quick post letting my readers know it was being released tomorrow, so I did, haha.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 24, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Did any of you guys get the e-mail about making a blog post about the cutiepie box and getting 30 memepoints to buy the box?


Yeah--I received it 24 minutes ago. I was like...oh, hell yes, I'm going to mention the points exchange right in the post and use them to buy a CutiePie box for another giveaway. SO AMPED, I was waffling between the Etude House box and the Cutie Pie box, but now I get to give away both! I scrapped and bled to do giveaways for my main kpop blog before I started fan-b because it's followed by a lot of young people who want pretty things but can't necessarily afford them, so this is like dream week for me. I feel like Oprah. YASSSS.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 24, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Yeah--I received it 24 minutes ago. I was like...oh, hell yes, I'm going to mention the points exchange right in the post and use them to buy a CutiePie box for another giveaway. SO AMPED, I was waffling between the Etude House box and the Cutie Pie box, but now I get to give away both! I scrapped and bled to do giveaways for my main kpop blog before I started fan-b because it's followed by a lot of young people who want pretty things but can't necessarily afford them, so this is like dream week for me. I feel like Oprah. YASSSS.


AHHAAH omg you're the Oprah of K-Beauty giveaways!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have two piles of memebox stuff in my room: one to do giveaways with (which I just finished a month-long one and that was nuts!) and then another for stuff I donate to the women and children's shelter in my city. Seriously when i pull up to the doors, there are ladies waiting outside for me so they can get into my bags before they get taken into the shelter. I'm like the beauty fairy or something! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But in all seriousness, if you guys have extra stuff that you don't think you'll use or get around to using, even the Korean stuff, women's shelters are always looking for unopened beauty products! 

____

I don't usually make crazy amounts of posts that are Memebox related unless they are reviews, but like I said, 30 points is 30 points!


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 24, 2014)

I seriously wish I was more talented with gifs because I would just shop your user pic over Oprah's face when she's yelling and it would say, "AND YOU GET A MEMEBOX! AND _YOU_ GET A MEMEBOX! YOU ALL GET A MEMEBOX!!!!"


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 24, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Yeah--I received it 24 minutes ago. I was like...oh, hell yes, I'm going to mention the points exchange right in the post and use them to buy a CutiePie box for another giveaway. SO AMPED, I was waffling between the Etude House box and the Cutie Pie box, but now I get to give away both! I scrapped and bled to do giveaways for my main kpop blog before I started fan-b because it's followed by a lot of young people who want pretty things but can't necessarily afford them, so this is like dream week for me. I feel like Oprah. YASSSS.


I'm stealing your idea and going to do that, too.  If I get the Memepoints...


----------



## biancardi (Sep 24, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Did any of you guys get the e-mail about making a blog post about the cutiepie box and getting 30 memepoints to buy the box? I wasn't even going to mention it other than doing what I normally do when a new box is released but...30 memepoints is 30 memepoints lol. I'm such a sell out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I just got it.  Yes, I am going to post it cause I am a sell out too.  I am not going to go hog wild, just repeat it, post that picture of cutie pie.   I want those 30 points


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 24, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> another for stuff I donate to the women and children's shelter in my city


WHOA that's BRILLIANT! Seriously, I have been a tiny bit stressed these days because I want to give my stuff that I'm not using to my family, but (I'm not even kidding) the shipping is incredibly high due to the weight of the packages and they're up to their ears in this stuff, it's unreal. My mom is like a Memebox redistribution center. LOL I LOVE the idea of giving my unopened stuff to shelters! That's such a cool way to give people who could probably use a luxurious escape (as we all can sometimes, no doubt) something nice and special.  :wub:


----------



## biancardi (Sep 24, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> But in all seriousness, if you guys have extra stuff that you don't think you'll use or get around to using, even the Korean stuff, women's shelters are always looking for unopened beauty products!


Great idea!   I have done that before and I am sure I will do it again.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Sep 24, 2014)

No email for me, but I don't get very many sales so I totally understand. I don't really understand why they are promoting this box so much! I feel like it's going to sell out right away no matter what!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 24, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I have two piles of memebox stuff in my room: one to do giveaways with (which I just finished a month-long one and that was nuts!) and then another for stuff I donate to the women and children's shelter in my city. Seriously when i pull up to the doors, there are ladies waiting outside for me so they can get into my bags before they get taken into the shelter. I'm like the beauty fairy or something! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


My mother volunteers at a few local soup kitchens, many of which also give out items to those that reside in local shelters. She actually brought in a ton of stuff to all three places for me, and all of them turned it down. Two said they don't accept donations like that from people (only stores and local groups, I guess) and one wasn't comfortable taking things from "unknown brands." I'll definitely look into women's shelters, thank you so much!


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> My mother volunteers at a few local soup kitchens, many of which also give out items to those that reside in local shelters. She actually brought in a ton of stuff to all three places for me, and all of them turned it down. Two said they don't accept donations like that from people (only stores and local groups, I guess) and one wasn't comfortable taking things from "unknown brands." I'll definitely look into women's shelters, thank you so much!


Aww that's a shame! The women's shelter in my city will take anything as long as it's unopened, so you might have better luck with them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 24, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Aww that's a shame! The women's shelter in my city will take anything as long as it's unopened, so you might have better luck with them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I would never try to donate a used skincare item, so I should be available to find a place to take it. After repeatedly being turned down (especially since they all know my family very well and have taken food donations from us plenty of times) I honestly thought it was for a legal reason. So glad you mentioned this!

And I think a lot of us have lots of products we need to get rid of, especially since we're probably all drowning in Memebox products!


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 25, 2014)

Aww, I didn't get an email. It's probably based on sales, so obviously I won't matter to Memebox. I would have used those 30 points for the darn CutiePie box too, just like they wanted! Haha.


----------



## OiiO (Sep 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I just got it.  Yes, I am going to post it cause I am a sell out too.  I am not going to go hog wild, just repeat it, post that picture of cutie pie.   I want those 30 points


Joining the ranks of sellouts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was planning to post a roundup of newly released boxes when I got the email so i just snuck it in and made it look organic. Still kind of feel terrible though, because I normally wouldn't have announced this box at all.


----------



## OiiO (Sep 25, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Aww, I didn't get an email. It's probably based on sales, so obviously I won't matter to Memebox. I would have used those 30 points for the darn CutiePie box too, just like they wanted! Haha.


I think you're right and it's based on sales, because the email mentioned something like "thanks for being our top affiliate blah blah blah".


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 25, 2014)

I didn't get the email, but I decided to post it anyways. Felt bad because I hadn't had much new to post this week, and I figured I may as well post about this. I may not be a fan of Cutie Pie, but maybe some of my readers are.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

I didn't get it and being hormonal atm it has just put me in a worse mood first thing this morning....


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 25, 2014)

I am so over this fricking box haha

I swear Ive had 70 emails about it, I'm sick of people spamming 'USE MAH CODE FOR THE CUTIPIE BOX' (not that that even makes a difference)

Everyone seems to think theyve got a chance of winning. Arrrgh


----------



## biancardi (Sep 25, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I am so over this fricking box haha
> 
> I swear Ive had 70 emails about it, I'm sick of people spamming 'USE MAH CODE FOR THE CUTIPIE BOX' (not that that even makes a difference)
> 
> Everyone seems to think theyve got a chance of winning. Arrrgh


omg.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 25, 2014)

did anyone get their 30 points yet?  I posted my promo right away and emailed them right away - and nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Malaperelka (Sep 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> did anyone get their 30 points yet?  I posted my promo right away and emailed them right away - and nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


No, I'm still waiting...


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> did anyone get their 30 points yet?  I posted my promo right away and emailed them right away - and nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I wouldn't be surprised if they came after the box is posted or right before. If I were them, I would wait until the post deadline before before whipping through the whole batch at once tbh.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

I didn't even get the offer.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 25, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they came after the box is posted or right before. If I were them, I would wait until the post deadline before before whipping through the whole batch at once tbh.


the box is out right now.  I was going to get one to do a giveaway, but if they don't give them to me, I ain't using my own cash to purchase it.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 25, 2014)

No wonder they wanted it hyped up so bad, its rubbish!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 25, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> No wonder they wanted it hyped up so bad, its rubbish!


I bet it will sell out.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I bet it will sell out.


Oh without doubt, she has 3 million youtube subscribers and a good 10th of those are rabid fangirls. Course it will sell out haha


----------



## biancardi (Sep 25, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Oh without doubt, she has 3 million youtube subscribers and a good 10th of those are rabid fangirls. Course it will sell out haha


((tiny voice)) I don't know why ..her voice is enough to drive me to drink and she just seems like a little rich girl.  She isn't the type I would follow (has nothing to do with age - I follow comicgirl and think she is a blast!!)  I am sure she is a nice person, but her whole persona is not warm and inviting, unlike coffee with dani.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> ((tiny voice)) I don't know why ..her voice is enough to drive me to drink and she just seems like a little rich girl.  She isn't the type I would follow (has nothing to do with age - I follow comicgirl and think she is a blast!!)  I am sure she is a nice person, but her whole persona is not warm and inviting, unlike coffee with dani.


I didnt want to say that cos I am not sure if it is her accent and didnt want to upset any of our Spanish (or is it Italian I am not looking her up) but I think its more the pitch and tone and childishness! hahah


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 25, 2014)

I just watched the video and nearly croaked out loud when she spoke! I don't know how old she is but she sounds like she's 10. I do like her accent, though.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 25, 2014)

Accents don't bother me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  My mom speaks with an Italian accent....I have friends who speak with accents.  It is that pitch and tone...haha


----------



## biancardi (Sep 25, 2014)

yeah, I got the 30 points &amp; I purchased the box for a giveaway!


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 25, 2014)

Did she say at the end of the video that she was "doing another one of these next month" in regards to the boxes, or in regards to doing a giveaway?

I honestly don't think I can take another crazy, insane promo over yet another box from the same youtuber.

This box is not good at all and I can't bring myself to even buy it for review OR giveaway. 

It's like...painful to spend 30 memepoints on such a crap box and then feel like I have to play it up for a giveaway...I'd rather giveaway a better box at this point.

Ugh I really didn't think I'd hate it THIS much. I only like the TonyMoly product and the serum.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 25, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Did she say at the end of the video that she was "doing another one of these next month" in regards to the boxes, or in regards to doing a giveaway?
> 
> I honestly don't think I can take another crazy, insane promo over yet another box from the same youtuber.
> 
> ...


haha...it looks like she is doing another box - look how she did her youtube - September's Box.  shall we all write to memebox and tell them to pick another person to curate a box?

It was painful to spend it on that box.  But I did as I know there are people who like her selections...The tonymoly is nice and so is the serum.  Everything else is just filler....


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> haha...it looks like she is doing another box - look how she did her youtube - September's Box. shall we all write to memebox and tell them to pick another person to curate a box?
> 
> It was painful to spend it on that box. But I did as I know there are people who like her selections...The tonymoly is nice and so is the serum. Everything else is just filler....


Urgh yeah it was painful to get that box for a giveaway, but it seemed like an appropriate contrapasso for accepting Memebox's blood points to promote what turned out to be...cheap. hahaha


----------



## Malaperelka (Sep 25, 2014)

I made my own giveaway. I have two prizes - lot of cosmetics from previous Memeboxes and other Korean. I think it's better than buying CutiePieMarzia box, because I know that my readers don't like this box...


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 25, 2014)

Ugh I finally bit the bullet and got the box.

I decided to also get Global #18 and use the $7 off 2 boxes VIP code because I think I'm done for the month. May as well use that code up while I have it!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 25, 2014)

I sent a message to the affiliate asking them NOT to collaborate with cutiepie again, as after seeing her youtube vid, it was obvious she didn't like the products she picked out and is not a fan of memebox.   I stated that she was not a good representation of Memebox and K-beauty and that it was a disservice to collaborate with her again. I recommended Rachel and fanservice to be collaborators and posted their links to their blogs, and stated that they were true Memebox fans and knew a lot about K-beauty.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I sent a message to the affiliate asking them NOT to collaborate with cutiepie again, as after seeing her youtube vid, it was obvious she didn't like the products she picked out and is not a fan of memebox.   I stated that she was not a good representation of Memebox and K-beauty and that it was a disservice to collaborate with her again. I recommended Rachel and fanservice to be collaborators and posted their links to their blogs, and stated that they were true Memebox fans and knew a lot about K-beauty.


Aww  :wub:   you're wonderful!

I completely agree  with you on her lack of knowledge. She flat out admitted to not even knowing how to pronounce Memebox until recently. Not to mention with almost every product in that box, she had a negative addendum to add to it. "It's too sticky, it's too messy" etc. If you're going to collaborate on a box, not only should you choose products you are VERY pleased with or really interested in trying/including etc, but products that you can stand behind when you're reviewing your box, or sharing it with your readers/viewers. 

Like when I first saw the Coffee Break with Dani box I wasn't interested, and once she did her video, I suddenly kind of wanted it, lol. It was the opposite with this box. I was like, "hmm...I'm not sure if I'm going to be interested in this box, maybe I'll watch the video and get more info on the products." And once the video was over I disliked the box even more. It's possible she's just terrible at describing the products and maybe I'll end up liking it somewhat once it's in my hands, but I think the ONLY reason why they collaborated with her again was because she brought in a lot of money the first time.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

It is about the bottom line. Btw I got a new rep called Bella


----------



## Malaperelka (Sep 25, 2014)

My readers told me today that they want my box not CutiePieMarzia  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Memebox could do a "Top affiliates box". I would like to include here products which my readers love!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 25, 2014)

I have to agree with you all I couldn't watch the first collab video with her for more than 30 seconds. I didn't even know who Coffee Break with Dani was until that box, then I watched her video and bought the box because she sold it so well, and was so happy about it, and now I watch her videos every week. Her box made me a new fan of hers. As much as I would love if there was a collab box with some of us, I don't think it will happen. It's all about the big name, and sadly Memebox doesn't even seem to care that she doesn't know how to describe or sell her box in her video. I think even though I dislike her, I would rather have a Michelle Phan box, even though I know she never would considering it would be a conflict of interest. But at least she seems to know Korean products and is enthusiastic about them.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> It is about the bottom line. Btw I got a new rep called Bella


Ahhh that name is new! Either that or I seldom email them.



Malaperelka said:


> My readers told me today that they want my box not CutiePieMarzia  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Memebox could do a "Top affiliates box". I would like to include here products which my readers love!


Cool idea actually! Or get a suggested product by collaborating with 6 affiliates and call it *Memebox Black. *Sort of a premium box with only the favourite items from those 6 affiliates. They can sell it for $59 if they want, and I will still get it.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 25, 2014)

I think the concession to the affiliates is the Thumbs up Bloggers Box.  Unfortunately we have no way of knowing whether they put in what we chose.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 25, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I think the concession to the affiliates is the Thumbs up Bloggers Box.  Unfortunately we have no way of knowing whether they put in what we chose.


yep and I cannot endorse something like that - not after the first thumbs up box! haha


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 25, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I just watched the video and nearly croaked out loud when she spoke! I don't know how old she is but she sounds like she's 10. I do like her accent, though.


Ahh yeah, that vocal pattern is called "vocal fry" and it supposedly keeps women who use it from advancing professionally. My fangirl parody puppet uses it in her videos (in my profile photo there). I do not because I want to get paid. hahahaha


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yep and I cannot endorse something like that - not after the first thumbs up box! haha


I didn't actually think that was a bad box.  It's not a bad box, it's just boring for those of who have been around the block 49 times.  For a Memen00blet, it would be a great first box.  The biggest thing I had against that box was the price.  It should have been $23.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I sent a message to the affiliate asking them NOT to collaborate with cutiepie again, as after seeing her youtube vid, it was obvious she didn't like the products she picked out and is not a fan of memebox.   I stated that she was not a good representation of Memebox and K-beauty and that it was a disservice to collaborate with her again. I recommended Rachel and fanservice to be collaborators and posted their links to their blogs, and stated that they were true Memebox fans and knew a lot about K-beauty.


OMG I almost started crying at work, thank you so much, that's too kind, really. SOB  :wub:  I'm still a baby in kbeauty. I was...*whisper* resisting oil cleansing until this spring. hahahaha


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 25, 2014)

I can't stop laughing at this from the regular thread, and how these bloggers probably only made a post for the 30 points:



tulosai said:


> Memebox is panicking on facebook:
> 
> "See who else is raving about Memeboc X CutiePieMarzia 2!
> 
> ...


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 25, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I can't stop laughing at this from the regular thread, and how these bloggers probably only made a post for the 30 points:


Omg...  I didn't see the part where there was that many boxes!!

And it's not even a good box &gt;.&lt;  At least the last box had the it's Skin stuff in it!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Sep 25, 2014)

I am very disappointed by the contents of that box! It doesn't even really look like it's worth the purchase price! It will definitely sell out anyway because of how hard they are promoting it.


----------



## had706 (Sep 26, 2014)

Ooo I just got review points which I really wasn't sure if they were gonna give me as I really just started my blog recently for me to keep track and so my friends could read more about the craziness I talk about with Korean beauty products (none of them are into it). I'll take the points though! Funny thing is I was about to place an order and saw them pop in my account.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 26, 2014)

I did email them about the VIP early bird discounts "VIP's are always the first to know about boxes and they get early bird discounts."  and what happened these past 2 days.

I hope several folks email them on this as well....


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 26, 2014)

DON'T FORGET TO REQUEST YOUR WITHDRAWALS!!  

As of now, I believe all commissions have been assessed for this month EXCEPT for the boxes leaving on the 30th.  

Since it's possible the commission deadline is on Korean time, I suggest requesting your withdrawal before the 30th.  

I've requested mine now because I don't want any screw ups!


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 26, 2014)

Yeah my commission just went crazy, BUT I have oil and scrub boxes marked as completed :S

But I cant withdraw cos my last withdrawal is still pending, 4 days later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And they havent given my my Marzia points despite emailing me saying they have haha


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 26, 2014)

Its down now, I wonder if they are undoing whatever glitched.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 26, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> DON'T FORGET TO REQUEST YOUR WITHDRAWALS!!
> 
> As of now, I believe all commissions have been assessed for this month EXCEPT for the boxes leaving on the 30th.
> 
> ...


Thank you!!!! Mine is in and it's not getting revised this time! Ahhaha I'm going to prove my husband wrong and actually get the withdrawal this time! (He is skeptical that Memebox is actually going to do it after last month's mess. lol)


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 26, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Yeah my commission just went crazy, BUT I have oil and scrub boxes marked as completed :S
> 
> But I cant withdraw cos my last withdrawal is still pending, 4 days later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> And they havent given my my Marzia points despite emailing me saying they have haha


You can cancel the pending one and redo it.  The only problem you'll have is that if the original one was something you wanted in Memepoints.  I was going to cancel my Memepoint request and just do it all in paypal commission but they ended up getting my points to me today (8 days after I requested them and sent three emails about it).

I was lucky but they apparently make NO concessions if you miss the date.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 26, 2014)

Things are clearly screwed up on the site because a bunch of orders placed since 24 Sept have been marked completed. That means that the commissions are now available to be part of a withdrawal request, and I'm concerned that the fix to the commissions (moving them back from completed to pending) will happen while we all have withdrawal requests in around 1 Sept, which would be a good excuse for Memebox to not issue withdrawals, since our available balances would be negative once an order status gets fixed back to pending. (I had this happen today--a box switched from completed to pending and the commission was in a withdrawal request so my available balance went to -$.63). sigh.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 26, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Things are clearly screwed up on the site because a bunch of orders placed since 24 Sept have been marked completed. That means that the commissions are now available to be part of a withdrawal request, and I'm concerned that the fix to the commissions (moving them back from completed to pending) will happen while we all have withdrawal requests in around 1 Sept, which would be a good excuse for Memebox to not issue withdrawals, since our available balances would be negative once an order status gets fixed back to pending. (I had this happen today--a box switched from completed to pending and the commission was in a withdrawal request so my available balance went to -$.63). sigh.


Hmm...  I could change mine and leave ten bucks in there to cover that issue.  It's just from Sept 24 and beyond?  I'm gonna go look at my lists.

ETA:

Oh, my.  Yes I see all that.  I guess that explains why the commission I got was more than what I had calculated.  Glarg.  Hm.  So far none of mine have been fixed so I don't have a negative balance but I definitely WILL when it's fixed.  

I wish they'd fix the Shop orders issue while they're at it.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 26, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Things are clearly screwed up on the site because a bunch of orders placed since 24 Sept have been marked completed. That means that the commissions are now available to be part of a withdrawal request, and I'm concerned that the fix to the commissions (moving them back from completed to pending) will happen while we all have withdrawal requests in around 1 Sept, which would be a good excuse for Memebox to not issue withdrawals, since our available balances would be negative once an order status gets fixed back to pending. (I had this happen today--a box switched from completed to pending and the commission was in a withdrawal request so my available balance went to -$.63). sigh.


ugh!  I was wondering why I got a glut of $$ in the afternoon....I canceled my last withdrawal, but I will be in the negative.  I hope that what goes thru tonight with the masks/free from oil &amp; troubles will push it back into the positive...


----------



## Jane George (Sep 27, 2014)

Ignore


----------



## veritazy (Sep 27, 2014)

@@Saffyra thanks for reminding!!! idk to get points or wait for abit more since Monday (29th) we might get some more boxes besides the collab. This week is a terrific week!! So many new boxes :scared:


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 27, 2014)

Has anyone heard back from Memebox about the commission issues?


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Sep 27, 2014)

I think I am finally caught up blogging about all my Memeboxes. I have posts scheduled until October 8th! It's too bad that I have several more boxes coming in the next few weeks haha.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 29, 2014)

ladies, can you check your commissions from august 14th to the 26th?  Do you have a lot of memeshop orders that are still in pending phase?  I have about 10 of them.  I sent a query to memebox affiliates, but I have to think those were the USA orders and they must be fulfilled by now.  I am just wondering if others noticed this.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> ladies, can you check your commissions from august 14th to the 26th?  Do you have a lot of memeshop orders that are still in pending phase?  I have about 10 of them.  I sent a query to memebox affiliates, but I have to think those were the USA orders and they must be fulfilled by now.  I am just wondering if others noticed this.


I have a few that I know are USA shop orders that were sent. I don't know why they still aren't showing as complete.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 29, 2014)

I have about $10 in pending shop orders in that time frame. The memebrush sets and such.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I did email them about the VIP early bird discounts "VIP's are always the first to know about boxes and they get early bird discounts."  and what happened these past 2 days.
> 
> I hope several folks email them on this as well....


YES i emailed also as we seem to of fallen off the radar, i also seem to missed the point int hat you only start a blog just to get points,when i started affiliate program i was one of those that was told i wouldn't get sent codes every month or boxes at all to review, i was told if there was a spare space i might get a give away, but mostly if you are in europe they will award points for each blog review but they have to be of a quality and not just pictures and say i like this box. i kept the emails as when they started getting swamped with reviews from affiliates and vips that weren't signed up that specific part of the program i pulled them over ,so others get codes now,points and boxes and giveaways while the ones who post on al networks and review only get points ,something is still unfair in this, maybe they should start the tier program up.

i didn't realise they now award points for reviews if you just post a picture cause instagram and posting a picture of your box is a review, if you don't own a blog,

ive also had my completed go back to pending ,on line ,damn you HH AND TM box spoilers my readers have cancelled 4 bundles ,i quite like the boxes and will make great stocking fillers,


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> ladies, can you check your commissions from august 14th to the 26th?  Do you have a lot of memeshop orders that are still in pending phase?  I have about 10 of them.  I sent a query to memebox affiliates, but I have to think those were the USA orders and they must be fulfilled by now.  I am just wondering if others noticed this.


i have over 20 but they are all boxes and most have also shipped and received and are still pending.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 29, 2014)

Does that mean that those people that just post photos of their boxes on Instagram actually get the 3 points, just for posting the one photo? Is that why those are so popular on there?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 29, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> YES i emailed also as we seem to of fallen off the radar, i also seem to missed the point int hat you only start a blog just to get points,when i started affiliate program i was one of those that was told i wouldn't get sent codes every month or boxes at all to review, i was told if there was a spare space i might get a give away, but mostly if you are in europe they will award points for each blog review but they have to be of a quality and not just pictures and say i like this box. i kept the emails as when they started getting swamped with reviews from affiliates and vips that weren't signed up that specific part of the program i pulled them over ,so others get codes now,points and boxes and giveaways while the ones who post on al networks and review only get points ,something is still unfair in this, maybe they should start the tier program up.
> 
> *i didn't realise they now award points for reviews if you just post a picture cause instagram and posting a picture of your box is a review, if you don't own a blog,*
> 
> ive also had my completed go back to pending ,on line ,damn you HH AND TM box spoilers my readers have cancelled 4 bundles ,i quite like the boxes and will make great stocking fillers,


yeah, that does miff me a bit.   I don't get free boxes  and the points are nice, but it seems everyone gets them now.  oh well.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Does that mean that those people that just post photos of their boxes on Instagram actually get the 3 points, just for posting the one photo? Is that why those are so popular on there?


It sounds like it.  And if that is the case, they are getting points for just posting one damn photo, that is bullshit.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> It sounds like it.  And if that is the case, they are getting points for just posting one damn photo, that is bullshit.


Can anyone here confirm that?

I would be shocked if a company would do that. Doesn't even seem like much of a promotion for them. I mean, take a photo and post it, and that's it?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Can anyone here confirm that?
> 
> I would be shocked if a company would do that. Doesn't even seem like much of a promotion for them. I mean, take a photo and post it, and that's it?



it doesn't, but who knows with memebox.  It wouldn't surprise me considering how they give out those 3 review points


----------



## cfisher (Sep 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> it doesn't, but who knows with memebox.  It wouldn't surprise me considering how they give out those 3 review points


I recall reading how someone just sends them the links and they confirm the reviews and add them to the account. Part of me wonders if different reps there have different ideas as to what constitutes a review.

If it really is "policy" to accept them, that's just wrong.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't know.

Does it truly matter?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 29, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I don't know.
> 
> Does it truly matter?


If they stop the program because of the sheer quantity of substandard reviews, yes, it matter.


----------



## msambrosia (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi, ladies.

I approached @@MissJexie with this idea earlier today and she suggested I share it here to see if any of you would be interested in participating. 

Basically, I'm interested in getting a Korean beauty blog hop started. This would be a weekly post that would allow blogs to link up and share their posts about anything in the realm of Korean beauty/skincare, including orders from individual shops, product reviews, memebox reviews/announcements, etc. Groups I've found online are generally pretty messy, so I thought this would be a great way for all of us to network and possibly gain some readers.

Most of these that I've seen have multiple hosts, so I would need 4-5 other blogs that would be committed to hosting the blog hop each week. I'd take care of setting up the code; you'd just need to make a weekly post to share the link up. If anyone is interested or has questions, please let me know. I'll be away from my computer/internet for most of the day, but I'll get back to you later this evening. Thanks!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 29, 2014)

I've emailed Memebox about the issue @@Saffyra, @@biancardi and I were talking about regarding sales from 23-26 September being marked completed and ending up in the available commission pile way too early. I gave a long explanation and offered to talk through it by phone with an engineer or Lauren if necessary. This really needs to get worked out stat--hopefully Memebox is fine with just giving us the early commissions because otherwise a bunch of withdrawal requests are going to be mega screwed up because people don't realize that the error happened. Blerggg.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Does that mean that those people that just post photos of their boxes on Instagram actually get the 3 points, just for posting the one photo? Is that why those are so popular on there?


Waaaat?!?!? That sounds insane! Instagram is popular imo because it's a great place to find spoilers and quick reviews because it's image-based and tagged. But 3 points for a...photo??? What even. I'm going to need confirmation on that, too.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 29, 2014)

Did anyone else just suddenly start getting a different 4-digit code than they originally had for September? Mine changed, and I don't know why.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 29, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Did anyone else just suddenly start getting a different 4-digit code than they originally had for September? Mine changed, and I don't know why.


mine did too.   It doesn't help.  If I have already used a 4 digit code, it won't work.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 29, 2014)

msambrosia said:


> Hi, ladies.
> 
> I approached @@MissJexie with this idea earlier today and she suggested I share it here to see if any of you would be interested in participating.
> 
> ...


I don't know about anyone else, but I'm down for this!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Sep 29, 2014)

msambrosia said:


> Hi, ladies.
> 
> I approached @@MissJexie with this idea earlier today and she suggested I share it here to see if any of you would be interested in participating.
> 
> ...


I would be interested in participating, but my blog is probably a lot smaller than any of yours. I am definitely going to be doing more reviews now that I've finished writing entries on my massive backlog of Memeboxes.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 29, 2014)

msambrosia said:


> Hi, ladies.
> 
> I approached @@MissJexie with this idea earlier today and she suggested I share it here to see if any of you would be interested in participating.
> 
> ...


put me down as well.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 29, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Waaaat?!?!? That sounds insane! Instagram is popular imo because it's a great place to find spoilers and quick reviews because it's image-based and tagged. But 3 points for a...photo??? What even. I'm going to need confirmation on that, too.


I think I need someone to confirm it to believe that it's "policy" to do so. But part of me would completely understand if someone sent in an instagram as a review and got 3 points from someone who just didn't bother to check, or just didn't really pay much attention to the format of instagram.

But that would be a really horrible move on Memebox's part if they actually did that. That's just beyond insulting to their many affiliates.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 29, 2014)

> fanserviced, on 29 Sept 2014 - 10:37 AM, said:
> 
> I've emailed Memebox about the issue @@Saffyra, @@biancardi and I were talking about regarding sales from 23-26 September being marked completed and ending up in the available commission pile way too early. I gave a long explanation and offered to talk through it by phone with an engineer or Lauren if necessary. This really needs to get worked out stat--hopefully Memebox is fine with just giving us the early commissions because otherwise a bunch of withdrawal requests are going to be mega screwed up because people don't realize that the error happened. Blerggg.


There's two problems, I think.

There's the shop orders from August still sitting in Pending (even though I'm assuming they've been shipped) and then there's the Completed status for those September purchases.

I'm actually hoping they dont fix the issue until October because I'm thinking they'll cancel my current withdrawal and then not let me withdraw anything at all until the end of October  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope they just decide to fix it in Oct and then leave the accounts in negative until commission covers the difference and goes positive again.

I'd be interested in a blog hop but I have no idea how it's done! 

As for the Instagram thing, Memebox LOVES Instagram.  I don't know why but they do.  I'm not the judge of who gets 3 points and who doesn't but I *have* seen some thorough unboxing Instagram posts.  I don't know how they do it because my eyes would cross after trying to type three sentences on my phone like that so more power to the Instagrammer who can do it.  I don't really find it an insult if they give an Instagrammer 3 points.  I understand that there is a disparity between the work that goes into a blog post and the work that goes into taking a single photo but blogging reaches a different group than Instagram does. Maybe they're trying to increase their Instagram presence and this is how they hope to do it?

Also,  I know most of us would be blogging our boxes whether we got points or not so the quality of our posts wouldn't change if Memebox lowered their standards.  Yes, I am one of the ones who posts photos, reviews each item and digs into the ingredient lists as far as I can.  I don't just post a photo and a list of whats in the box because MY standards are higher than that.  I don't do it for points, I do it for my readers and I think most of us feel that way.  It's a random bonus that Memebox gives points for something we already do (at least that's how I feel about it- I'm sure I don't speak for everyone).

I know they check the review links, too, because I once posted the same one twice on accident and the CS rep asked for the correct link, giving me points for the review links that I did have properly linked.

Right now Memebox has set NO criteria at all for blog reviews.  I'm guessing once they get more visibility, that may change.  I don't think they will do away with the program entirely because it's way too successful.  If they are smart, though, they will set up guidelines and then give points based on that. 

Although, I'm not going to lie...  If Memebox wanted something specific in a blog review and I didn't want to do it, I wouldn't do it and I'd rather forfeit the points to keep my own sense of integrity. (Of course, *cough*, 30 points for a cutiepie post is different, right?)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

GAH!  Apparently I'm feeling wordy today, that was a novel!


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 29, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Did anyone else just suddenly start getting a different 4-digit code than they originally had for September? Mine changed, and I don't know why.


Yes, I have no idea why.  Do you think it's our October code early?  It doesn't work for me but I've already use a 4 digit code this month.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 29, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Yes, I have no idea why.  Do you think it's our October code early?  It doesn't work for me but I've already use a 4 digit code this month.


On RetailMeNot the $5 codes say they expire on the 29th, so I assume they just sent out next months codes now.

In regards to the Instagram thing, if someone uses Instagram to post an actual unboxing or review, I would understand. I personally haven't seen anyone do this yet, but I see a lot of the spoiler/unboxing posts where the entire thing is just a photo of the box and its contents with no information about the box or its contents, I don't think one photo deserves points. I would feel the same way if someone just posted a photo of their Memebox and its contents on their blog. I think, at least for me, it's really about whether or not there's an actual write up.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 29, 2014)

I did write in about the CutiePie contest because I was curious.  I wanted to know what the dates were for the contest because all they said was sell the most but gave no timeframe for doing it in.

She responded yesterday that it would be through the end of October and then today I noticed they updated their original blurb in the email to include the date.

Whether that was because of me or not is debatable but I like feeling useful so I'm pretending it was me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  Im sure I couldn't have been the only one who asked, though.  I'm sure the big affiliates would want to know something like that so they could win.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 29, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> There's the shop orders from August still sitting in Pending (even though I'm assuming they've been shipped) and then there's the Completed status for those September purchases.   I'm actually hoping they dont fix the issue until October because I'm thinking they'll cancel my current withdrawal and then not let me withdraw anything at all until the end of October I hope they just decide to fix it in Oct and then leave the accounts in negative until commission covers the difference and goes positive again.


Yeah, I've done my absolute best to help them clear this up before the commission withdrawal time (for fear that leaving it in chaos will hurt us in the end), but I just threw all of the available funds into the withdrawal request and I'll leave them there unless I hear something from Lauren. I very (very very very) much doubt that there's anything sneaky going on, but the idea of the order/affiliate tracking system being so shaky almost makes me more nervous.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 29, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Yeah, I've done my absolute best to help them clear this up before the commission withdrawal time (for fear that leaving it in chaos will hurt us in the end), but I just threw all of the available funds into the withdrawal request and I'll leave them there unless I hear something from Lauren. I very (very very very) much doubt that there's anything sneaky going on, but the idea of the order/affiliate tracking system being so shaky almost makes me more nervous.


I did have Yogurt boxes commissions come in but I'm too afraid I'll miss the cut off if I cancel and change it now.  Because it is the 30th already in Korea, right? I'm sure everything will work out in the end.  I did do an Excel file transfer of all my commissions to date, just in case, though.  I agree, I don't think they're trying to be shady, I just think that they're disorganized and have some n00b intern fiddling with their code.  /sigh


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 29, 2014)

Great news! I just heard back from Lauren and she asked me to share this with everyone I talk to (since this issue takes so long to explain in email, she asked for my help in getting the word out). Here's her response:



> Okay I have an answer for you. There was a glitch in the system and we can't fix it without incurring some loss. In order to protect the commission of our affiliates, we're going to keep things the way it is. Your orders will remain completed (the purchaser will see it as pending until the order ships but you as the affiliate will keep the completed), thus insuring your commission. Since this is a small bump in the process, Memebox will take on any of the losses and our affiliates can keep the money they've earned. Basically, everyone who had a problem with the glitch will essentially just receive their commission earlier than expected. I hope that is a satisfactory solution!


YAY! I feel like this is a very nice solution, and I'm so glad to know for sure what to do. Phew! I know that @@Saffyra and @@biancardi were wondering about this, too.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm on the fence about doing a blog, and started putting one together. I may do the unboxings for the points (Yes, I admit it!) and I put in a sidebar Memebox thing. Oddly enough, apparently people clicked it and made two purchases (before I even put Memebox stuff on it). It shows the earnings but the report section on my affiliate account doesn't show any information. Does anyone know how long it takes for that information to update?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 29, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Great news! I just heard back from Lauren and she asked me to share this with everyone I talk to (since this issue takes so long to explain in email, she asked for my help in getting the word out). Here's her response:
> 
> YAY! I feel like this is a very nice solution, and I'm so glad to know for sure what to do. Phew! I know that @@Saffyra and @@biancardi were wondering about this, too.


that is great - thank you!


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 29, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Great news! I just heard back from Lauren and she asked me to share this with everyone I talk to (since this issue takes so long to explain in email, she asked for my help in getting the word out). Here's her response:
> 
> YAY! I feel like this is a very nice solution, and I'm so glad to know for sure what to do. Phew! I know that @@Saffyra and @@biancardi were wondering about this, too.


Ahh Lauren to the rescue as usual!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 30, 2014)

@msambrosia Thank you for organizing, I'll be in!!  :wub:

@fanserviced Ahhh always knew Lauren would deliver. People agree she's the jjang (best) one now?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Glad memebox gave us a satisfactory solution. 

@@cfisher if you meant the graph thing, it is broken and doesn't work... Only shows which link the comission comes from.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 30, 2014)

@@veritazy Yeah, that's the one. That explains it then, that's a shame! Thank you! And it's nice to see your gal Lauren is getting things done.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 30, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@veritazy Yeah, that's the one. That explains it then, that's a shame! Thank you! And it's nice to see your gal Lauren is getting things done.


It is! Maybe it will get fixed...dunno. 

Hhaha okay that sounds too intimate now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm rooting for her just because she is efficient and actually gives solutions. Shipping issue/lost memebox department needs another Lauren, seriously.

Also hoping they will just extend the codes...making new ones seem to take a lot of trouble and time.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 30, 2014)

veritazy said:


> People agree she's the jjang (best) one now?


daebak! So relieved to have this worked out before the withdrawal deadline!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 30, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> daebak! So relieved to have this worked out before the withdrawal deadline!


cheong mai cheogooo!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> okay sudden surge of K-terms. But mansehh to that. 

This is month was definitely a good month in memeaffiliate world.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 30, 2014)

it is funny, I have not one sale on the Lisa Pullano box, which I think it better than the CutiePie box.   I do have a few CutiePie sales, but not a staggering amount.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> it is funny, I have not one sale on the Lisa Pullano box, which I think it better than the CutiePie box. I do have a few CutiePie sales, but not a staggering amount.


Lol I was thinking the same thing. I have one Lisa Pullano sale despite the quality of the box. And, wow, the CPM box is just DOA. I am so curious as to how many the top affiliates will have sold (and how they managed to do it since wow this box is getting zero love).


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 30, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Lol I was thinking the same thing. I have one Lisa Pullano sale despite the quality of the box. And, wow, the CPM box is just DOA. I am so curious as to how many the top affiliates will have sold (and how they managed to do it since wow this box is getting zero love).


i have one cpm box and 1 bundle collar box and one lisa box , both boss are odd, yet the first time round i had loads ,it seems memebox land do not like collar boxes as such and would prefer a better branded box for sale, or more theme boxes instead.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 30, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> i have one cpm box and 1 bundle collar box and one lisa box , both boss are odd, yet the first time round i had loads ,it seems memebox land do not like collar boxes as such and would prefer a better branded box for sale, or more theme boxes instead.


Yeah, I've never seen new boxes do so poorly. The tea tree box released the same day as CPM outsold it 2:1 among my peeps. There are better ways to get new customers, I suspect.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 30, 2014)

All my cutiepie sales cancelled haha, not gonna win now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have a few of the beauty splurge though definitely seems more popular


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 30, 2014)

id be interested in how many cpm boxes are left, i think this speaks volumes by our sales in the forum how memebox have and could go badly wrong if they do not learn from this, its not a case of a product missing the theme of a box ,this is major money not being spent,


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 30, 2014)

To not even get 5k sales from 3 MILLION subscribers shows that its not just a case of appealing to popular culture!


----------



## flushblush (Sep 30, 2014)

Hey guys! I'm finally joining y'all in Meme Affiliate Land! :wub:

Are they still offering points for reviews? Could anyone walk me through the process, please? I'm assuming we're supposed to use the affiliates email address for it. TIA!


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 30, 2014)

They are! There was a time they were saying 'sorry we're full' but I THINK thyeve stopped that now! Just message the affiliate email with separate links to all your videos  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I usually put in something such as 'I cant wait for my 9 points (or whatever) as I can't wait for next week boxes!' or something like that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------



## flushblush (Sep 30, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> They are! There was a time they were saying 'sorry we're full' but I THINK thyeve stopped that now! Just message the affiliate email with separate links to all your videos  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I usually put in something such as 'I cant wait for my 9 points (or whatever) as I can't wait for next week boxes!' or something like that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


Thanks, marliepanda! Do you have any tips on what to put in the subject line, please? I wanna maximize my chances, ha ha.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 30, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Thanks, marliepanda! Do you have any tips on what to put in the subject line, please? I wanna maximize my chances, ha ha.


I dont think there IS a subject line, in the affiliate email box its just your email, a phone number (?) and then the message box. 

This was the first email I sent to them:

Hello Memebox!

I am sending you my memebox reviews for memepoints. I have three reviews of your latest boxes.

Scrub Box

http://beauteaandtoast.blogspot.co.uk/2014/09/memebox-29-scrub-box-unboxing-and-review.html

Tea Box

http://beauteaandtoast.blogspot.co.uk/2014/09/memebox-30-tea-cosmetics-unboxing-and.html

and Coffee Break with Dani Box

http://beauteaandtoast.blogspot.co.uk/2014/09/memebox-review-coffee-break-with-dani-x.html

Thank you for your consideration

Martha


----------



## had706 (Sep 30, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Thanks, marliepanda! Do you have any tips on what to put in the subject line, please? I wanna maximize my chances, ha ha.


I just did this too and sent an email to the affiliate email with the subject line "points for reviews". My email said:

Hello -

I have posted the following reviews on my blog and wanted to see if, as an affiliate, I could get points for these reviews to use in future purchases. Thank you! My blog is .... and links to my Memebox reviews are below.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 30, 2014)

I am in for the blog hop but gotta say I am a tiny blog too. I get the three points for my YouTube vids not my blog posts. I find it odd to get them for just a photo but that doesn't surprise me.

Anyone else had a really slow end of month for commissions?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 30, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I am in for the blog hop but gotta say I am a tiny blog too. I get the three points for my YouTube vids not my blog posts. I find it odd to get them for just a photo but that doesn't surprise me.
> 
> Anyone else had a really slow end of month for commissions?


Yeah--but I noticed that last month was similar--I think that's why they did the August-September comparison sales contest--to encourage us to promote without many discounts still active at the hardest time of the month. Grr--I'm not a member of their sales staff, make great boxes that I love and I'll talk about them, otherwise I'm going back to starting at my skin under a microscope.
I'm desperately curious to know how many boxes the winner of the CPM contest will have--like, how many of these shitty boxes did they move and how on earth did they do it? I'm guessing YouTube comment spammers on the CPM video, tbh. There's no way otherwise, right?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 30, 2014)

I did okay end of last month so I am not gonna win lol


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 30, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I did okay end of last month so I am not gonna win lol


It would be nice if someone from here did win!


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 30, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Great news! I just heard back from Lauren and she asked me to share this with everyone I talk to (since this issue takes so long to explain in email, she asked for my help in getting the word out). Here's her response:
> 
> YAY! I feel like this is a very nice solution, and I'm so glad to know for sure what to do. Phew! I know that @@Saffyra and @@biancardi were wondering about this, too.


Fabulous work! That's pretty good of them, too. I'm sure there will be some cancellations but I'm glad they're willing to just eat it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 30, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Fabulous work! That's pretty good of them, too. I'm sure there will be some cancellations but I'm glad they're willing to just eat it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Even more good news: Lauren is meeting with the engineers today to determine what's up with those US Memeshop commissions from August that are still marked pending--I know you were wondering about that, so I brought it up. She has promised an answer by the end of today, so I'll post as soon as I hear from her. She is also working with the engineers on the traffic page not updating. Yayyy!!!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 30, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I did okay end of last month so I am not gonna win lol


I did crap end of last month because I was away for studies/intern...was absent for abit. 

I just ran and checked the email...didnt realize it until I scroll down. But I bet those spammers/ link dumpers and people who owned FB pages will win duh. 

ETA: Lauren is jjang as usual :flowers:


----------



## Jane George (Sep 30, 2014)

I won't. But I want people on here to win or people with blogs etc


----------



## cfisher (Sep 30, 2014)

Lauren just came in and took over multiple emails I've had with other customer service reps (who were not able to resolve a few minor issues), and she's also catching up on old tech issues and affiliate problems?

Lauren is the only one getting things done at Memebox lately, isn't she?

Lauren deserves a serious raise.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 30, 2014)

Yes.  She does.  Lauren is like magic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 30, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> It would be nice if someone from here did win!


Hahah WELL I just got a bundle sale of CPM2 and the Splurge box, so I have ONE sale. Im so gonna win.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 30, 2014)

Update: Lauren is working on the issue with the US Memeshop orders--she's going to talk to the Operations Specialist (who wasn't in today) to get it fixed--she thinks it is something simple to work out.

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 30, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Update: Lauren is working on the issue with the US Memeshop orders--she's going to talk to the Operations Specialist (who wasn't in today) to get it fixed--she thinks it is something simple to work out.
> 
> YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I have no idea what this forum would do without you.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 1, 2014)

Lauren and fanserviced for president!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 1, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I have no idea what this forum would do without you.


I'm just Lauren's Assistant Director of Communications! LOL


----------



## ceredonia (Oct 1, 2014)

So people are getting their affiliate codes today? Hmm, haven't seen mine yet, hope they're soon...


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 1, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> So people are getting their affiliate codes today? Hmm, haven't seen mine yet, hope they're soon...


If it makes you feel better they dont work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 1, 2014)

i got mine but they don't work


----------



## biancardi (Oct 1, 2014)

yep, they don't work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I emailed them on it...

sigh


----------



## biancardi (Oct 1, 2014)

they are working now!! Lauren just emailed me on that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 1, 2014)

Anyone get a 4-digit code yet this month? I got a 6, but I'd love to share a 4 with my readers if anyone has one!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 1, 2014)

No a six that looks like a uk postal code


----------



## biancardi (Oct 1, 2014)

I would also love to share a 4 digit code with my readers too!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 1, 2014)

I haven't received mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I wonder if they gave me the boot on codes


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 1, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I haven't received mine   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wonder if they gave me the boot on codes


I've not got an email yet either may email them

Can I ask have you all been receiving your Monday morning affiliate status emails

Mine seem to of stopped lately


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 1, 2014)

I got a 6 too this time.


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 1, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> I've not got an email yet either may email them
> 
> Can I ask have you all been receiving your Monday morning affiliate status emails
> 
> Mine seem to of stopped lately


Ive only ever had one 'affiliate' report thing.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 1, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Can I ask have you all been receiving your Monday morning affiliate status emails
> 
> Mine seem to of stopped lately


I don't get them anymore either


----------



## Jane George (Oct 1, 2014)

I only ever got them on and off


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 1, 2014)

The last statistic report I got was Sept 15.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 1, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> I've not got an email yet either may email them
> 
> Can I ask have you all been receiving your Monday morning affiliate status emails
> 
> Mine seem to of stopped lately


Mine have stopped too.

btw - the email didn't come from the affiliate email addy either


----------



## Jane George (Oct 1, 2014)

Yeah I noticed it was from hi


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 1, 2014)

I just talked to Lauren and she's working hard on the US Memeshop commission issue from August where the orders are clearly shipped, but didn't flip from pending to completed. She's meeting with a bunch of departments to get things worked out now. I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 1, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I just talked to Lauren and she's working hard on the US Memeshop commission issue from August where the orders are clearly shipped, but didn't flip from pending to completed. She's meeting with a bunch of departments to get things worked out now. I'll keep y'all posted.


I emailed about my missing affiliate code, and just got a response from the lovely Lauren about having technical difficulties and that the affiliate codes hadn't been sent yet (uhhh). But they're hoping to get them out today.


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 1, 2014)

Latest aff email is pretty good!

10% on certain boxes, codes, plus top 20 growth affiliates get 100 memepoints (not just one as it seemed!)


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 1, 2014)

So I got a 4-digit code and a 6-digit...did everyone else?


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 1, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> So I got a 4-digit code and a 6-digit...did everyone else?


Yup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 1, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> So I got a 4-digit code and a 6-digit...did everyone else?


Lol nope, just a 4 digit


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 1, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> So I got a 4-digit code and a 6-digit...did everyone else?


Yeah, I got both, but last I heard the 6-digit ones weren't working?


----------



## Jane George (Oct 1, 2014)

Yep two for two too


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 1, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Yeah, I got both, but last I heard the 6-digit ones weren't working?


They werent at first but they are now, havent tested any 4  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 1, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Latest aff email is pretty good!
> 
> 10% on certain boxes, codes, plus top 20 growth affiliates get 100 memepoints (not just one as it seemed!)


I'm really (really really) confused about why they would offer 100 points to the lone top affiliate for October. Again, it's a case where a person at that level, in order to be at that level, would have to earn many times the value of 100 points to win (they already have a major cash incentive to run a good blog or spam everything everywhere). It seems like it would make more sense to offer incentives to a range of affiliates rather than trying to get us excited about a competition that just seems depressing from my perspective. It would be cool if they offered something cool and exclusive to give away to readers or something fun, but this is just kinda...meh, not going to win, don't really care to try. Ahhaha


----------



## biancardi (Oct 1, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> So I got a 4-digit code and a 6-digit...did everyone else?


yep....

weird, huh?


----------



## biancardi (Oct 1, 2014)

and they have the 10% on the memebox empties - when I checked my commissions for today, there were a few empties purchased and it wasn't at 10% commission  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 1, 2014)

Wow!  Okay!

So I got two codes and they both work.

I'm glad that they upped the prize for those top earning affiliates.  It was only going to be ten getting 50 points.  Now its 20 getting 100.  I'm not going to lie... I'm SO CURIOUS to know how much someone has to have to get it.

Also, ten percent is not showing up for the Empties purchases.

And it looks like the other ten percent is for shop purchases?


----------



## flushblush (Oct 1, 2014)

I only received a 4-digit code, but I am just a brand-new baby affiliate with no sales yet. Also I'm sure this is one of those things that varies widely, but how long does it usually take to get your review points? And do they email to confirm, or do the points magically appear in your account?


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 1, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Wow!  Okay!
> 
> So I got two codes and they both work.
> 
> ...


I know there's no way I'll come close to winning one of those top 20 spots, but I'm excited to see if anyone else here does!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I'm guessing that the Empties purchases starting from the time they sent the e-mail will be 10% commission? I could be wrong but that's my guess as to why they're not showing up.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 1, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I only received a 4-digit code, but I am just a brand-new baby affiliate with no sales yet. Also I'm sure this is one of those things that varies widely, but how long does it usually take to get your review points? And do they email to confirm, or do the points magically appear in your account?


It does vary, although the one time I sent in reviews it took 3-4 days if I remember correctly. They responded to my e-mail and the points were in my account at the same time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 1, 2014)

I aim for enough sales to get the codes and normally just about hit it lol


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 1, 2014)

@@MissJexie Is it ok if I borrow your 6 digit code again this month?


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 1, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> @@MissJexie Is it ok if I borrow your 6 digit code again this month?


Absolutely!



Jane George said:


> I aim for enough sales to get the codes and normally just about hit it lol


Is there a specific amount of sales you need to reach to get codes? I was totally unaware of that!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 1, 2014)

I thought it was 500 at one point but I don't think it exists anymore


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 1, 2014)

It used to be under $200 got the $3 code and over $200 got the $5 but I think Jane is right and they don't do that anymore.

Also, I emailed about the 10% commission not being correct and Lauren got back to me and said no one had purchased an Empties box from me.  :\  Which confused me because I actually DID have an Empties purchase.

And now I can't check because the site went wonky!

ETA:

Aaaand she just got back to me again and said that I *did* have Empties purchased but they didn't count because it was before the newsletter went out.  Which makes sense and I think someone already mentioned that. Whew!  Because I was like "OH WHAT" when she said no one had bought one yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 1, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> And now I can't check because the site went wonky!


Yeah I was trying to do something too, and it is being worked on. How they don't have a test site to do things on first is beyond me.


----------



## had706 (Oct 1, 2014)

Anyone still not gotten a code for this month? I don't have much in sales so maybe that's the issue. I may need to email them.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 1, 2014)

They do have a test site.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> They do have a test site.


They should use it then! Because the site is currently unusable now.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 1, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> It used to be under $200 got the $3 code and over $200 got the $5 but I think Jane is right and they don't do that anymore.
> 
> Also, I emailed about the 10% commission not being correct and Lauren got back to me and said no one had purchased an Empties box from me.  :\  Which confused me because I actually DID have an Empties purchase.
> 
> ...


But they stated it started on Oct 1st, so they should give you credit for it.   I was told that they "left" them out by accident.


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 1, 2014)

It's probably non vip sales


----------



## Malaperelka (Oct 1, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> So I got a 4-digit code and a 6-digit...did everyone else?


Me too.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 1, 2014)

well, the 6 digit code came as a blogger type email and from the [email protected] address

the 4 digit code came from the affiliate address and was directed at affiliates.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 1, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> They should use it then! Because the site is currently unusable now.


The last time the site went dead like that in my site monitoring reports (istg I'm not creepy, just informed!) was right before they were preparing for the CPM launch--they're probably changing the server back to normal. They have several test areas on the site, so it's not something unexpectedly going wrong in my estimation.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 1, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I'm glad that they upped the prize for those top earning affiliates.  It was only going to be ten getting 50 points.  Now its 20 getting 100.  I'm not going to lie... I'm SO CURIOUS to know how much someone has to have to get it.


Wait--I thought it was top improving affiliates? I'm really curious to know if it's a dollar value or percentage--probably dollar value since someone who was brand new last month could earn 10,000% more this month simply by spamming one YouTube video for a few minutes ahhaah.

I'm just glad to know that it sounds like they're contacting the people individually and not making a big announcement thing...curious as I am to know what the lay of the land is in terms of Memebox affiliate earnings.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 1, 2014)

Good news, peeps! Lauren spent an awesome few hours today changing the US Memeshop orders from August that were stuck at pending over to completed! Your commissions should have arrived. WOO!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 1, 2014)

I really find the affiliate system strange on this company as you need no channel or blog to be an affiliate which is rare... Most want you to have a blog or YouTube channel


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 1, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Wait--I thought it was top improving affiliates? I'm really curious to know if it's a dollar value or percentage--probably dollar value since someone who was brand new last month could earn 10,000% more this month simply by spamming one YouTube video for a few minutes ahhaah.
> 
> I'm just glad to know that it sounds like they're contacting the people individually and not making a big announcement thing...curious as I am to know what the lay of the land is in terms of Memebox affiliate earnings.


I obviously have scrambled my brains looking at so much Memebox.  

It was 100 to the top seller of Cutie Pie and 50 to the 2nd and 3rd Cutie Pie sellers.

Then the Top 20 affiliates who have the most sales growth month over month in the last 7 days of August vs. September will receive a 100 Meme points for future purchase.

Now it's Top October Affiliate of the Month: The top sales performing affiliate in October will receive 100 Meme points! Offer valid for sales from Oct. 1st - 31st, 2014.

GAH!  But for the top 20, it SHOULD be by percentage to make it fair.  I couldn't find anything that said that, though.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I really find the affiliate system strange on this company as you need no channel or blog to be an affiliate which is rare... Most want you to have a blog or YouTube channel


Yeah, it seems to be a weird hybrid that's part friend referral system-part blogger/YouTuber commission system. It leads to a lot of confusion and free radical affiliates running around like Sir Spam-a-Lot on social media channels they don't own.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 1, 2014)

I tend to put mine on my blog, YouTube and Instagram and sometimes my twitter and google plus.


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 1, 2014)

Its the top 20 improving affiliates that get 100 points. I believe before it was only one, so thats an improvement.

Also the'top seller of CutiePieMarzia' thats gets 100 points (and 2 runners up of 50)

PLUS the top seller overall gets 100 points.

So overall theyre giving away 22 lots of 100 points and 2 lots of 50, so the equivalent of $2300.

Cant really moan at that!


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> well, the 6 digit code came as a blogger type email and from the [email protected] address
> 
> the 4 digit code came from the affiliate address and was directed at affiliates.


Hey, I wonder if that's been the difference this whole time!


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 1, 2014)

If someone already said this, please forgive me but are we missing VIP codes?  I have an email that SAYS I have VIP codes but they aren't there and it says something about testing.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 1, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> If someone already said this, please forgive me but are we missing VIP codes?  I have an email that SAYS I have VIP codes but they aren't there and it says something about testing.


I don't have my VIP codes just yet...


----------



## Jane George (Oct 1, 2014)

Not unless they are invisible


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 2, 2014)

I only received a 4 digit code this month (small blog, yet to make an affiliate sale so not surprised), I was wondering if anyone with a 6 digit would mind if I used theirs on my blog for my readers?


----------



## Jane George (Oct 2, 2014)

Sent you mine


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 2, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Sent you mine


Thank you very much Jane!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 2, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Thank you very much Jane!


Np


----------



## biancardi (Oct 2, 2014)

if anyone wants to use a 6 digit or 4 digit code, you can use mine as well - I am giving  carte blanche permission!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 2, 2014)

Ditto


----------



## biancardi (Oct 2, 2014)

they still haven't fixed the memebox empties commission. I got another sale this am and it is not reflecting the appropriate commission amount.


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 2, 2014)

Another question re: coupons - When using the MEMEBUNDLE3/4 are these only once per month use or can they be used multiple times?


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 2, 2014)

Also.. I noticed last month whenever I made an order over $100 I would get an automatic affiliate discount on my cart, I assumed because I was an affiliate.

Now that discount isn't showing up, I'm wondering if a previous affiliate link that I clicked was causing the discount and perhaps they are linked to the account that clicks through for quite some time?


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 2, 2014)

They stick around for 30 days I think or until you click someone else's


----------



## Jane George (Oct 2, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Also.. I noticed last month whenever I made an order over $100 I would get an automatic affiliate discount on my cart, I assumed because I was an affiliate.
> 
> Now that discount isn't showing up, I'm wondering if a previous affiliate link that I clicked was causing the discount and perhaps they are linked to the account that clicks through for quite some time?


you need to order through another affiliate to get it


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 2, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> They stick around for 30 days I think or until you click someone else's


ahh, so I likely was using someone else's affiliate link... They made a nice little commission last month then haha!


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 2, 2014)

Jane George said:


> you need to order through another affiliate to get it


I just used yours and indeed I have the discount again.

I think it's a good way for memebox to spread the love, I know some affiliates use secondary accounts to receive the commission themselves but supporting my fellow bloggers feels good  :lol:


----------



## Jane George (Oct 2, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> I just used yours and indeed I have the discount again.
> 
> I think it's a good way for memebox to spread the love, I know some affiliates use secondary accounts to receive the commission themselves but supporting my fellow bloggers feels good  :lol:


definitely a good way to do that


----------



## veritazy (Oct 2, 2014)

I feel like they took into account if that person used codes or not. (less they paid, less you get) Otherwise the commissions are never accurate. I gave up checking for awhile now...but I do remember someone mentioning that somewhere...


----------



## Jane George (Oct 2, 2014)

that is correct


----------



## veritazy (Oct 2, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Yeah, it seems to be a weird hybrid that's part friend referral system-part blogger/YouTuber commission system. It leads to a lot of confusion and free radical affiliates running around like Sir Spam-a-Lot on social media channels they don't own.


Not cool. Not that I want to be in the running (because I will never be)...but you are so right, this seems like an encouragement for...pesky spammers. Srsly. 

Maybe I missed a fraction of this affiliates thread. I'm totally curious on how much top ppl make each month. Whoa... I am extremely satisfied with what I get and I think those munnehs cud have been channeled into better uses for the company, ie, happy memepoints and crazy awesome jackpot boxes.


----------



## had706 (Oct 2, 2014)

I didn't even realize you didn't have to have a blog or YouTube to be an affiliate. I never even imagined signing up until I started my blog. I wish they would post the top amounts too just out of curiosity. I'm sure I'll never be even close!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 2, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Maybe I missed a fraction of this affiliates thread. I'm totally curious on how much top ppl make each month. Whoa... I am extremely satisfied with what I get and I think those munnehs cud have been channeled into better uses for the company, ie, happy memepoints and crazy awesome jackpot boxes.


I think they would need to earn several hundred dollars per month in order to be in the top percentile. I'm curious about whether any affiliates are earning more than $1,000 per month and what on earth it is they're doing to get there. It's a decent system for Memebox because $1,000 in commissions would mean $20,000 in referral sales (well, more like $25,000 due to discounts). That's a pretty big chunk for a company that would only collect $150,000 from sales of 5,000 CPM2 boxes ($23 + $6.99 shipping * 5,000). But yeah, I so wish that affiliate stuff were tied to crazy cool giveaways. Sigh.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 2, 2014)

Holy moly.. 1k would be potty. Even three figures would be potty for me


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 2, 2014)

Memebox Empties in a value set doesn't give 10%  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 2, 2014)

yep.  And the points they gave me yesterday for those value sets were cancelled.  sigh.  Also, you have to email them when someone orders an empty memebox and didn't log in.  You don't get credit for those either.

shit - I don't think there system is working PERIOD on this.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm not sure if anyone else was told about this, but a friend of mine actually received an email from Lauren. Apparently, Memebox is going to be setting guidelines for the points for reviews system and will be notifying affiliates in a couple of weeks.

I wonder what that will mean.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 2, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm not sure if anyone else was told about this, but a friend of mine actually received an email from Lauren. Apparently, Memebox is going to be setting guidelines for the points for reviews system and will be notifying affiliates in a couple of weeks.
> 
> I wonder what that will mean.


Hmm--that seems fair. If saving the system means they regulate it a bit, I'm in favor.


----------



## flushblush (Oct 2, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm not sure if anyone else was told about this, but a friend of mine actually received an email from Lauren. Apparently, Memebox is going to be setting guidelines for the points for reviews system and will be notifying affiliates in a couple of weeks.
> 
> I wonder what that will mean.


Here's an email I just got from Lauren:

*Lauren* (Memebox.com)

Oct 02 12:42

Hi Alicia,

Thank you for the wonderful reviews and continuing support for Memebox! I have credited your account with 15 meme points for use on future purchases. Please note that the points will expire 1 year from the issue date. Enjoy your points!

*For future reference, we will be releasing a set of guidelines for reviews to help bloggers and YouTubers with the posts. They will be coming up in the next couple of weeks so keep an eye out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

Regards,

Memebox Global Team

Hmmm... I hope they aren't going to try to influence what we say? (Super happy with my review points at the moment, though - very generous, I think.)


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm guessing no more points for a photo and a list.  It will need to be an actual review.


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 2, 2014)

So did we have any top 20 Memebox sellers here?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 2, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> So did we have any top 20 Memebox sellers here?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Have they sent the notices yet? If so, not me! hahahah


----------



## Jane George (Oct 2, 2014)

It won't be me lol


----------



## biancardi (Oct 2, 2014)

nope, nothing for me.. lol


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 2, 2014)

Not that I have heard... You would think one of use would be in the 20 maybe? haha


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 2, 2014)

That would be so awesome if it was one of us!  Or two or three or four...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 2, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> That would be so awesome if it was one of us!  Or two or three or four...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


LOL we should decide now if we share the news or keep it quiet if we were to win. hahha


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 2, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> LOL we should decide now if we share the news or keep it quiet if we were to win. hahha


I would share if I did. I had only just started in August so it wouldnt be anything like crazy sales if I did, just, better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish I could actually look and see to compare haha

LMAO my last week of August sales were $0.01!

Surely if its on percentage Ive got this in the bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 2, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I would share if I did. I had only just started in August so it wouldnt be anything like crazy sales if I did, just, better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish I could actually look and see to compare haha
> 
> LMAO my last week of August sales were $0.01!
> 
> Surely if its on percentage Ive got this in the bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh, compare this month to last? You can run reports under the reports tab in the affiliate menu.^^


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 2, 2014)

Okay its hard to tell as Im not sure what theyre classing as a 'last week' but by my reckoning it's $2000 of sales vs $5... (( I did last Sunday to Saturday of each month...)

So if I dont win thats the sorta jump youre looking at to win hahaha


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 2, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Okay its hard to tell as Im not sure what theyre classing as a 'last week' but by my reckoning it's $2000 of sales vs $5... (( I did last Sunday to Saturday of each month...)
> 
> So if I dont win thats the sorta jump youre looking at to win hahaha


Ahh--I think it's just the last seven days of the month (25 August-31 August) vs. (24 September-30 September). Or am I wrong?

I'm curious to know if they're going by percentage or by raw number.

See, this is why the prize system that Memebox has in place is not wise: in order to win the points, an affiliate would have to make almost as much as the prize value in sales commissions that week, I suspect. My percentage growth was not as great, of course (LOL that's insane btw), but my account referred more sales and had a greater raw increase in sales. At that point the commissions pay the blog's hosting/software bills, take care of supplies, and fund any giveaways--the 100 point prizes just exist to cause chaos in the Memeverse. I'd be much more motivated by something lovely and unique that I can give the peeps who read my blog. Say, something Pony-related. ahahahah


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 2, 2014)

Hahah yeah I think it just happened to be a good week for restocks! Its certainly not normal!

I guess unless one of use does win we wont know what exactly was required to be top 20!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm most curious to know the impact of coupon codes on sales. I wonder if I can make a chart for September--that way I could send it to Memebox and say "Hey, you seem to be really into sales, I'm kind of like 'whatever' but if you want that then you need to give us codes for our readers because this is what the codes do." One moment--I'll try to put this in a graph of some sort.


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 2, 2014)

So I received an email regarding going on their mailing list for being sent a box to review.

The email was very generic, not personalised at all. Is this a standard thing that is sent to all affiliates?

I did reply with my details but I don't think my little blog would have them super excited to send me a free box to review hahaha


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 2, 2014)

OK peeps--here's the September "Impact of Memecodes on sales study" that I threw together in about 15 seconds.



Spoiler












I think that this shows that codes have a powerful effect on sales (LOL)--which hopefully means that they give our readers more nice stuff like that!


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 2, 2014)

Did you also include box release impacts? I cannot tell if increases are due to codes or box releases (or what the combo of both might be).

Also, marliepanda, that's a huge sales jump and it would be awesome if you won!


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 2, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> So I received an email regarding going on their mailing list for being sent a box to review.
> 
> The email was very generic, not personalised at all. Is this a standard thing that is sent to all affiliates?
> 
> I did reply with my details but I don't think my little blog would have them super excited to send me a free box to review hahaha


You never know! They worked with me when I was tiny and new! And I'm certainly not big now either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 2, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Did you also include box release impacts? I cannot tell if increases are due to codes or box releases (or what the combo of both might be).


Shh...don't let the truth get in the way of a good argument for more reader codes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> HAHAHAHAAHAH I'm joking--I'll add them in.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 2, 2014)

@ @@biancardi did either of you contact Lauren about the 10% not working? I feel like I'm going to be a bother bringing up the same thing again. Also if you look under "affiliate" in the Affiliate part and scroll all the way down, the 10% is listed there as starting on Sept 30! Which means that any purchase before or after the newsletter probably should have been at the 10% commission. I'm still wondering about whether we get it when it's part of a value set.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 2, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Shh...don't let the truth get in the way of a good argument for more reader codes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> HAHAHAHAAHAH I'm joking--I'll add them in.


LOL!! I was curious and wanted you to do all the work!

Too bad you can't do it for June when we all got $15 Meme point codes!

I'm gonna be really bummed if not one of us make that top 20!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 2, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> @ @@biancardi did either of you contact Lauren about the 10% not working? I feel like I'm going to be a bother bringing up the same thing again. Also if you look under "affiliate" in the Affiliate part and scroll all the way down, the 10% is listed there as starting on Sept 30! Which means that any purchase before or after the newsletter probably should have been at the 10% commission. I'm still wondering about whether we get it when it's part of a value set.


yep, I did.  I got memepoints yesterday for those bundles and THEN THEY TOOK THEM AWAY TODAY.  I have written a couple emails to them, because this is just shoddy and stupid.

Don't cancel my points when you gave to me because your system didn't record my commission properly.

And I don't have a CLUE why 9/30 was the start date, as the memebox empties didn't start selling until 10/1 - oy


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 2, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> wanted you to do all the work!


LOL I do kind of miss researching so the work feels nice. Here's the box release data. 



Spoiler


----------



## msambrosia (Oct 2, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> So I received an email regarding going on their mailing list for being sent a box to review.
> 
> The email was very generic, not personalised at all. Is this a standard thing that is sent to all affiliates?
> 
> I did reply with my details but I don't think my little blog would have them super excited to send me a free box to review hahaha


Several months ago, I got an e-mail from Memebox asking if I'd like a box for review. I think it was the Office Essentials or some other not-so-great box that people were upset with. Anyway, I replied back with my shipping info, then received a reply that I should get tracking for my box soon. Around that same time, I had a bunch of boxes I'd ordered coming, so when I got a load of tracking numbers, I thought it was one of those or that they had put it in with one of my orders. A month passes with no review box. I sent an e-mail to see what was going on. No response. I waited several more weeks and e-mailed again. They replied that the offer was a "mistake by a former employee" and that they had no room on their list, but I could contact them in the future to see if any slots opened up. 

The whole thing made me so mad and I didn't order any boxes for like a month. The way it was worded just made it seem like I'd asked for the box and was badgering them about it or something. I never asked them for anything. They contacted me first! It just rubbed me the wrong way and is probably one of the reasons I don't work too hard at affiliate stuff.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 2, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> LOL I do kind of miss researching so the work feels nice. Here's the box release data.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


So...  Codes and good boxes make a difference!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@biancardi I was wondering if they changed it to 9/30 hoping it would fix the commission issue since obviously  no one could buy it on the 30th since it didnt exist.

Well, I wonder how they are planning to make up for it.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 2, 2014)

Oye I've been gone all day and missed so much on MUT!

I have no chance in hell of being one of the winners of that "most improved" affiliate or any kind of sales...I of course make commission, but I know that most people make a hefty amount more than me. I'm crossing my fingers though that someone here wins some points!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 2, 2014)

msambrosia said:


> Several months ago, I got an e-mail from Memebox asking if I'd like a box for review. I think it was the Office Essentials or some other not-so-great box that people were upset with. Anyway, I replied back with my shipping info, then received a reply that I should get tracking for my box soon. Around that same time, I had a bunch of boxes I'd ordered coming, so when I got a load of tracking numbers, I thought it was one of those or that they had put it in with one of my orders. A month passes with no review box. I sent an e-mail to see what was going on. No response. I waited several more weeks and e-mailed again. They replied that the offer was a "mistake by a former employee" and that they had no room on their list, but I could contact them in the future to see if any slots opened up.
> 
> The whole thing made me so mad and I didn't order any boxes for like a month. The way it was worded just made it seem like I'd asked for the box and was badgering them about it or something. I never asked them for anything. They contacted me first! It just rubbed me the wrong way and is probably one of the reasons I don't work too hard at affiliate stuff.


This is good to know, sounds like a shitty experience and I wouldn't have been too pleased to go through that either.

They sent me an email saying 'thank you for your details we'll send you a shipping doodad when your box is on it's way' but I won't hold my breath though or let it stress me out if a box doesn't arrive, blogging can be a hard gig so always try to keep it light and stress free!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 3, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> This is good to know, sounds like a shitty experience and I wouldn't have been too pleased to go through that either.
> 
> They sent me an email saying 'thank you for your details we'll send you a shipping doodad when your box is on it's way' but I won't hold my breath though or let it stress me out if a box doesn't arrive, blogging can be a hard gig so always try to keep it light and stress free!


Hey, you never know.

They may be generous and send you a box.

...It will just most likely be a nail box.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 3, 2014)

Random/Off Topic Question...

Is anyone willing to send me their media kit so I can admittedly compare mine and see if I'm missing anything or if it looks like a complete hot mess? I've been using the same media kit I had since I started my blog (it's so, so awful) and I've been trying to work on a new one, however my skills don't go far past Microsoft Word and I just want to make sure mine looks at least comparable so I'm not laughed out of the blogging world LOL

I'll share mine in exchange so you can have a good chuckle at how ridiculous it is right now lol

And if not, no worries! I know sometimes people are weird about sharing their media kits so I get it!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 3, 2014)

@@MissJexie Hahaha I don't even have one! I probably should make one, but I've got other things I try to work on for my blog. Plus, the few times I've contacted a company asking if I could review their products they turn me down. I really want to focus on trying to have a post everyday, and doing some blog redesign.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 3, 2014)

I desperately need a blog redesign, which is what I'm going to be working on over the next month or so, but I was so embarrassed about my thrown together media kit from back in the day that I've actually never sent it to a company before. I think I get turned down for reviews about 60%-70% of the time, so I'm hoping to possibly bump up my success rate a bit if I send a more professional-looking inquiry.

Since I just got myself a fancy-pants part-time job (not really, I just haven't worked in over 2 years lol) I know I won't be able to update my blog once a day, but I'm definitely going to try at least 3-4 times a week. I don't want to over work myself too much. Last month I was overwhelmed with product to review, so this month I'm taking it EASY and trying to mesh the job and the blog together without losing my mind haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Hey, you never know.
> 
> They may be generous and send you a box.
> 
> ...It will just most likely be a nail box.


Hahahahaha it might not make it through customs but they can try! I wouldn't be sad receiving one for free, I do use a lot of nail products and definitely consider myself to have a slight obsession but I don't want to pay for a box full of it!  :lol:


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 3, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Random/Off Topic Question...
> 
> Is anyone willing to send me their media kit so I can admittedly compare mine and see if I'm missing anything or if it looks like a complete hot mess? I've been using the same media kit I had since I started my blog (it's so, so awful) and I've been trying to work on a new one, however my skills don't go far past Microsoft Word and I just want to make sure mine looks at least comparable so I'm not laughed out of the blogging world LOL
> 
> ...


*shame face*

I don't even have one and my blog has been up for 2 years.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 3, 2014)

Only blogged for a year and I don't have one... YouTube channel only around since may.


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 3, 2014)

I got top 20! Totally flukey but I won't complain


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 3, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I got top 20! Totally flukey but I won't complain


Wow congrats!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 3, 2014)

Grats


----------



## veritazy (Oct 3, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I got top 20! Totally flukey but I won't complain


Me too!!

Its 8am here and I'm chicken dancing my arse around like nuts!  :blush:

I made only a few dollars at the end of Aug because I was on intern and didn't blog/ MUT for awhile.. I guess that makes us 2 lucky person because my poor sales was due to real life lol. My sales growth was 41%. 

Also, I will host a giveaway soon to forward the memelove!! I wonder which box I should offer?  :wub:


----------



## Jane George (Oct 3, 2014)

Lol I made a loss compared to end of aug


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 3, 2014)

@@veritazy i didn't see that it told you!

Mine was 99%... from $5 lol


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 3, 2014)

Yaaaay! Congrats you guys!!


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Lol I made a loss compared to end of aug


Yea I think I made more sales at the end of August than I did at the end of September, for sure. The end of Sept was slow for me.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 3, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Yaaaay! Congrats you guys!!


Thank you!! 

I think I only made it because there were 20 spots. I really wonder how much the top #1 affiliate makes! Probably is a beauty guru with million followers..*cough*

And I just realized, tomorrow is my birthday too.  :laughno:


----------



## Jane George (Oct 3, 2014)

Grats veri... Happy birthday for tomorrow.

Probably a Facebook spammer


----------



## veritazy (Oct 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Grats veri... Happy birthday for tomorrow.
> 
> Probably a Facebook spammer


Thank you hun!~ Was away drafting a giveaway for abit.

Yeah you are right....or like @ said, a youtube spammer. :/


----------



## biancardi (Oct 3, 2014)

@MissJexie  Congrats on your new job!  That is great

@@veritazy happy birthday!   Hope you get lots of goodies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 3, 2014)

@marliepanda  congrats!  Did they just email you?


----------



## biancardi (Oct 3, 2014)

@veritazy  congrats to you too!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 3, 2014)

n/m


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 3, 2014)

Thank you! Yrp they just emailed. Mostly seems to be people who were new end of September so I don't think it'll happen again

Until I ace the cutie pie comp of course...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 3, 2014)

I need to find a way to write back to Memebox and suggest some other incentives that would benefit readers without sounding like a horrible, ungrateful person. I'm thinking 1) points giveaways for readers (x number of points for x number of readers) 2) exclusive stuff to give away (preview items?) 3) blogger + follower box pairing (blogger wins an upcoming box and x number of followers get the same one to make the review more interactive and fun). Other ideas?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 3, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Until I ace the cutie pie comp of course...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


When the Cutie Pie box is involved nobody wins. lol


----------



## biancardi (Oct 3, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I need to find a way to write back to Memebox and suggest some other incentives that would benefit readers without sounding like a horrible, ungrateful person. I'm thinking 1) points giveaways for readers (x number of points for x number of readers) 2) exclusive stuff to give away (preview items?) 3) blogger + follower box pairing (blogger wins an upcoming box and x number of followers get the same one to make the review more interactive and fun). Other ideas?


I would love to have those things to give to my readers...but I doubt they will do it now. 

I guess I will have to purchase boxes to host my own giveaways, which is fine, because they do use my links....


----------



## veritazy (Oct 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @veritazy  congrats to you too!


thanks hun~~ I hope you'll get good things coming your way too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

They say Oct will be frenzy on memebox, who knows..

eta:

@ I was thinking they would utilize the QR code on boxes to play a code-winning game or include a voucher like those in Memebox Korea. More fun when we get physical slips of joy, no? Maybe also do a memebox hunt on the site to increase views on certain dusty pages... idk. 

As for bloggers and readers, I love your ideas.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 3, 2014)

veritazy said:


> thanks hun~~ I hope you'll get good things coming your way too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> They say Oct will be frenzy on memebox, who knows..
> 
> ...


Those are really fun ideas!!! I have the Meme-K app and they do cool stuff like flash sales (and offer app purchase discounts). I...don't think I can handle a Memebox global app (too tempting!), but I'm all for fun and games.
I guess I'll just give away any products that I review this month to unload the points. I was in Berlin, flying back, and jetlagged in the last week of August--I feel like the people who stayed with my blog despite me being gone/a mess deserve nice things. I hope people are ready to try some goddess stem cell cream bc that's first up! Haha


----------



## msambrosia (Oct 3, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Random/Off Topic Question...
> 
> Is anyone willing to send me their media kit so I can admittedly compare mine and see if I'm missing anything or if it looks like a complete hot mess?


I don't mind sending mine along. I've been working on it for the past couple of weeks. I hate writing about myself, so it's been a very long process.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 3, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I desperately need a blog redesign, which is what I'm going to be working on over the next month or so, but I was so embarrassed about my thrown together media kit from back in the day that I've actually never sent it to a company before. I think I get turned down for reviews about 60%-70% of the time, so I'm hoping to possibly bump up my success rate a bit if I send a more professional-looking inquiry.
> 
> Since I just got myself a fancy-pants part-time job (not really, I just haven't worked in over 2 years lol) I know I won't be able to update my blog once a day, but I'm definitely going to try at least 3-4 times a week. I don't want to over work myself too much. Last month I was overwhelmed with product to review, so this month I'm taking it EASY and trying to mesh the job and the blog together without losing my mind haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'll send you  mine D:


----------



## biancardi (Oct 3, 2014)

I still don't have one!! lol  I don't know what I would write, seriously.

anyone get their measly one point survey point (if you got surveys last week) that were supposed to be credited to our account on 10/1?


----------



## Jane George (Oct 3, 2014)

nope i think i did five of those surveys too


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 3, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I'll send you mine D:


Oh gaaah I totally don't have one. Do you guys have suggestions for them? I'm such a mess sigh. And I realize I should make one for my job, actually. blerggggg even worse HEEELPPP
Edit: I just realized that a logical thing to do would be to workshop media kits with anyone interested. If anyone wants to do a round of workshopping let me know!


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 3, 2014)

I shared this link earlier on and she's also got a TON of really helpful info on blogging in general, but also lots of info on media kits! http://katywidrick.com/making-a-blogger-media-kit/


----------



## veritazy (Oct 3, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> When the Cutie Pie box is involved nobody wins. lol


wrong! I heard someone won $10  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Congrats tho~


----------



## tulosai (Oct 3, 2014)

Are they still giving away 3 points for reviews and if so who do I email? I have basically resurrected my blog just to post about how much I like the pinkaholic box.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 3, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Are they still giving away 3 points for reviews and if so who do I email? I have basically resurrected my blog just to post about how much I like the pinkaholic box.


I no longer use email with memebox - I use the help center that they have as they do seem to respond to that faster than email...


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 3, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Oh gaaah I totally don't have one. Do you guys have suggestions for them? I'm such a mess sigh. And I realize I should make one for my job, actually. blerggggg even worse HEEELPPP
> 
> Edit: I just realized that a logical thing to do would be to workshop media kits with anyone interested. If anyone wants to do a round of workshopping let me know!


I actually would love this. Im on vacation for the next few days but give me a link to the thread you make (or however it will work) so I can at least see what went on if I'm gone while it happens  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 4, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Are they still giving away 3 points for reviews and if so who do I email? I have basically resurrected my blog just to post about how much I like the pinkaholic box.


I used the [email protected] and I got the points after 2-3 days.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 6, 2014)

the empties box isn't at 10%, is it?


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 6, 2014)

From affiliate email : *[SIZE=12pt]This Week:[/SIZE]**[SIZE=12pt] $$$[/SIZE]**[SIZE=12pt] Earn 10% commission[/SIZE]* [SIZE=12pt]on the Empties Superbox #74 [/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt]$$$[/SIZE]*

*Valid until Oct. 5th or while supplies last.

I ordered this (using your affiliate link) on the 6th my time which was the 5th memetime: Order Date: October 5, 2014

If you didn't get 10% for this particular box I would definitely be contacting them!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 6, 2014)

ty for ordering through my link. I have done.


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 6, 2014)

No worries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thank you for offering up your 6 digit code for my blog readers!

After discovering this forum I feel like I have a large group of people I can share the love with, I have no clue who received the commission off my other orders, I thought I was receiving the $5/$10 discount _because I became an affiliate_ hahaha.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 6, 2014)

np. I like that more people get to use it.

This is my first ever affiliate program though so I too am learning as I go along.


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 6, 2014)

Did you see that memebox is offering 10% commission for the city girl? I have the impression that they checked how popular the boxes were and decided to give extra commission to the one that sold the less... At least for me this is the least exciting box from todays releases!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 6, 2014)

also, note that they stated that the extra 5% will be added at the END of the month via memepoints.  Which means we have to keep track of it ourselves.

how hard can it be to program this?  hint - not difficult.  I am a programmer.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 6, 2014)

Blarg.  Is that what they are doing with the Empties box, too, then?  Sheesh.  This is becoming a lot of work.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 7, 2014)

Erm...either my maths is crap, or I don't see 10% on any of the promised box sales ever.

I don't really mind because every penny is godsent for me...but I prefer things to be black-and-white.

Also, Memebox could use this http://thefeecalculator.com/ to measure out paypal fees. Urgh paypal the money sucking machine.  :angry:


----------



## biancardi (Oct 7, 2014)

@@veritazy - they will give us the 5% difference in memepoints at the end of the month.  I guess I will have to keep track of this shit now.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@veritazy - they will give us the 5% difference in memepoints at the end of the month.  I guess I will have to keep track of this shit now.


ahhh thanks for clearing this up! I got a few cents sent separately last month, so I thought that it might be the same this month as well. I guess I need to open my eyes wider and read &gt;.&lt;

5% difference is...minute. I dunno if I should keep track of anything at this point.... commish or box tracking even. Its a mess.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 7, 2014)

it is so so irritating. between this and getting no replies I am getting a bit sick of CS


----------



## biancardi (Oct 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> it is so so irritating. between this and getting no replies I am getting a bit sick of CS


yeah, I have a few outstanding things with CS.  I am just happy that they did change the shipping address for me on the cutie pie box, as I did have a winner on that one.  At least that is done.

But I have missing points and missing memeshop items.

sigh

I will give them until 4pm to respond, and if they don't, I will send off another email with my list...I hate doing that, but they don't even acknowledge that they got your request anymore.


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> it is so so irritating. between this and getting no replies I am getting a bit sick of CS


Same here. I emailed them on the 1st of October about points and still no response... Its been a week....


----------



## Jane George (Oct 7, 2014)

i got a email about the missing commision and told it will come on 31st oct


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i got a email about the missing commision and told it will come on 31st oct


Is that for the Empties box?  Or the City Girl Box? or both?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 7, 2014)

Both I think. I enquired about the empties though


----------



## biancardi (Oct 8, 2014)

so, some youtuber called vagabond youth is going to be the next big collab box.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 8, 2014)

she is a fashion youtuber not a beauty youtuber if I have the right one


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> so, some youtuber called vagabond youth is going to be the next big collab box.


I hope one of the other ones is frmheadtotoe, she's awesome, and knows K-Beauty


----------



## biancardi (Oct 8, 2014)

oh lord - how do they pick these people?  Oh well.  Let's hope she is enthused about the products


----------



## Jane George (Oct 8, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I hope one of the other ones is frmheadtotoe, she's awesome, and knows K-Beauty


tbh unlikely as so far none have actually know anything about k beauty


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 8, 2014)

Jane George said:


> tbh unlikely as so far none have actually know anything about k beauty


Yeah, just hoping. I know a lot of people guessed a collab this month was her, I would be thrilled and would totally buy her box.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 8, 2014)

anyone heard anything more about the points blog contests starting on 10th... got asked to do one then nothing since


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 8, 2014)

Jane George said:


> anyone heard anything more about the points blog contests starting on 10th... got asked to do one then nothing since


Hmm I didn't get asked to do that one.
I'm going to start a campaign to get my YouTuber puppet her own collaboration box. She has actually reviewed a Memebox before, so that's a step up from the last...many collaborators.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 8, 2014)

lol an anti wrinkle box as she seems to have clear line free skin.


----------



## msambrosia (Oct 8, 2014)

I would love to know how they choose these collaborators. To me, the logical thing would be to find youtubers/bloggers with a following that are already purchasing and reviewing boxes. It seems like they just pick any random person that has a lot of viewers or blog followers.

I don't know if it's the language barrier, but I find their marketing ideas to be rather bizarre. I know there's one lady on youtube that they continue to send boxes and she doesn't even care about them at all. She always tacks an unboxing onto the end of a video about something else. She'll laugh her way through it and even say things like, "I don't know why they keep sending me boxes." Why would you waste boxes on someone like that? She doesn't seem to like or use them and I never see any comments from her viewers about them.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 8, 2014)

msambrosia said:


> I don't know if it's the language barrier, but I find their marketing ideas to be rather bizarre. I know there's one lady on youtube that they continue to send boxes and she doesn't even care about them at all. She always tacks an unboxing onto the end of a video about something else. She'll laugh her way through it and even say things like, "I don't know why they keep sending me boxes." Why would you waste boxes on someone like that? She doesn't seem to like or use them and I never see any comments from her viewers about them.


Unreal. Wow. Well, it seems like they brought in a new team or something recently, so hopefully they get some reviewers who are more sincerely interested in Memebox. That's just such a waste. Sigh.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 8, 2014)

msambrosia said:


> I don't know if it's the language barrier, but I find their marketing ideas to be rather bizarre. I know there's one lady on youtube that they continue to send boxes and she doesn't even care about them at all. She always tacks an unboxing onto the end of a video about something else. She'll laugh her way through it and even say things like, "I don't know why they keep sending me boxes." Why would you waste boxes on someone like that? She doesn't seem to like or use them and I never see any comments from her viewers about them.


I would love to be sent a box. I never have, I buy every single one I review. They probably don't because I would give an honest review, and if I thought it sucked, I would say so. But still, send them to someone who actually cares geez.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 8, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Hmm I didn't get asked to do that one.
> 
> I'm going to start a campaign to get my YouTuber puppet her own collaboration box. She has actually reviewed a Memebox before, so that's a step up from the last...many collaborators.


I've never bought a collab box, but I would buy that box, no questions asked.

I wouldn't even care if they didn't show the contents first.

And your puppet could definitely sell the box better than most of the collaborators.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 8, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I would love to be sent a box. I never have, I buy every single one I review. They probably don't because I would give an honest review, and if I thought it sucked, I would say so. But still, send them to someone who actually cares geez.


I would think so, too, but they still give me points for reviews even when I crap on the box *cough* hairandbody2and3vitamincare *cough*


----------



## biancardi (Oct 8, 2014)

I WOULD BUY A BOX THAT WAS SOLD BY A PUPPET!!  Memespies~ puppets RULE.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I WOULD BUY A BOX THAT WAS SOLD BY A PUPPET!!  Memespies~ puppets RULE.


ahahahahahaah I'm going to make a Lizzy x Memebox trailer video (like the Pony eyeshadow palette trailer) and just post it--maybe Memebox will get confused and think that it's actually happening. ahahahah


----------



## cfisher (Oct 8, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> ahahahahahaah I'm going to make a Lizzy x Memebox trailer video (like the Pony eyeshadow palette trailer) and just post it--maybe Memebox will get confused and think that it's actually happening. ahahahah


Oh my goodness. You must do this.

I bet people will get more excited about Lizzy's box than CutiePie2.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 8, 2014)

msambrosia said:


> I would love to know how they choose these collaborators. To me, the logical thing would be to find youtubers/bloggers with a following that are already purchasing and reviewing boxes. It seems like they just pick any random person that has a lot of viewers or blog followers.
> 
> I don't know if it's the language barrier, but I find their marketing ideas to be rather bizarre. I know there's one lady on youtube that they continue to send boxes and she doesn't even care about them at all. She always tacks an unboxing onto the end of a video about something else. She'll laugh her way through it and even say things like, "I don't know why they keep sending me boxes." Why would you waste boxes on someone like that? She doesn't seem to like or use them and I never see any comments from her viewers about them.


Wow...just wow. I can't believe they would keep sending her boxes. They do send me boxes for review every now and then. I'd say 1 or 2 per month, but it's also most likely because I've been reviewing them since Global #1. I think if I had jumped in at any other time I may not have been so lucky. I do have to say that I love getting the boxes and review them to the best of my ability, and it really bums me out that there are so many bloggers that would really put in a fantastic effort and create a great review and they're getting overlooked for youtubers that barely care about the boxes. Such a shame.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 9, 2014)

I just don't get how they decide on some of the people they send boxes too. I know when they sent boxes to My Subscription Addiction and Ramblings of a Suburban Mom I thought the boxes they were sent were pretty bad, or at least not indicative of the majority of Memeboxes. I don't remember off the top of my head what they were, but I probably would not have been thrilled with it. And MSA is ingredient conscious, why would you send a box full of products with ingredients listed  in Korean, that she's probably never going to try? Sure she does mostly unboxings now, but I see these bloggers as the subscription box gurus you go to to get started with your own subscription addiction. Memebox is probably pretty low on people's lists when they're first thinking of getting into beauty boxes. (Yeah yeah, I get that it's about exposure, but at least send them a box that is indicative of what Memebox typically sells.)

And for me personally, I go to blogs to read Memebox reviews, not to YouTube. There are just not that many YouTubers doing Memebox videos, and for some boxes no one has done one. But blog reviews? There are always tons, and I much prefer reading something and seeing the photos, than watching someone ramble for 15 minutes. I just don't have the attention span. I would prefer more beauty vloggers getting a chance to do a video review of a Memebox, rather than having them collaborate and make a box themselves. I want to see frmheadtotoe do a box of her own of course, but I would also love to see her do a review of one. Something like exclusive first looks in a box before it sells out would be something that would bring in viewers, and buyers. But we all know that will never happen, because Memebox is into quick, easy money.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 9, 2014)

Omg, I'm totally with you on the blog vs youtuber thing!  I can't stand listening because half the time I can't decide whether to curl up and die of vicarious embarrassment or just wishing they would hurry up and get on with it because I don't care about what their dog did with the shoe they were wearing.

I prefer to peruse a blog posting at whatever speed I'm currently in the mood for.  I WISH they would collaborate with a blogger.  I don't know why they are focusing on YouTubers.  Surely there are some beauty bloggers that get a million views a month or something?!


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 9, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I just don't get how they decide on some of the people they send boxes too. I know when they sent boxes to My Subscription Addiction and Ramblings of a Suburban Mom I thought the boxes they were sent were pretty bad, or at least not indicative of the majority of Memeboxes. I don't remember off the top of my head what they were, but I probably would not have been thrilled with it. And MSA is ingredient conscious, why would you send a box full of products with ingredients listed  in Korean, that she's probably never going to try? Sure she does mostly unboxings now, but I see these bloggers as the subscription box gurus you go to to get started with your own subscription addiction. Memebox is probably pretty low on people's lists when they're first thinking of getting into beauty boxes. (Yeah yeah, I get that it's about exposure, but at least send them a box that is indicative of what Memebox typically sells.)
> 
> And for me personally, I go to blogs to read Memebox reviews, not to YouTube. There are just not that many YouTubers doing Memebox videos, and for some boxes no one has done one. But blog reviews? There are always tons, and I much prefer reading something and seeing the photos, than watching someone ramble for 15 minutes. I just don't have the attention span. I would prefer more beauty vloggers getting a chance to do a video review of a Memebox, rather than having them collaborate and make a box themselves. I want to see frmheadtotoe do a box of her own of course, but I would also love to see her do a review of one. Something like exclusive first looks in a box before it sells out would be something that would bring in viewers, and buyers. But we all know that will never happen, because Memebox is into quick, easy money.


I never watch youtube videos of unboxings anymore. I got So sick and tired of watching them hold up the product in one hand, and then read, verbatim, off the card and then move to the next product.

I will NEVER forgot, at the beginning of the Memebox thread, a few of us had found that girl Mortimer (sp?) on youtube and Memebox sent her a box to review of PRODUCTS from the shop, not an actual Memebox. Since I was reviewing for them at the time too, I know that they sent out a corresponding e-mail with descriptions of the products, and asked that each product was REVIEWED, not unboxed.

Not only did she call them meem box, but she unboxed the review products as if it was an actual Memebox. She was rambling on about how there was "no informational card" and how everything came in a plain brown box etc. And I commented and was like, seriously you're an idiot on so many levels." Her only job was to review the 3-4 products they sent her and y'know...maybe read the e-mail when they asked you to do the review and realize it's not a Memebox, but products from their store.

This probably makes no sense, sorry...I'm exhausted and so annoyed at the youtubers that just don't care AT ALL about the things they're reviewing, and yet still get loads of review product. It's infuriating.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 9, 2014)

Oh yeah, don't worry I think we all have a little rant inside of us that is just bursting out with the nonsense Memebox does. I think they think oh YouTube, there's money in that isn't there? And then focus all their attention on that, when they forget that blogging has been around before YouTube, and there are so many more "views" in blog reviews, than most YouTube videos. Just because you can see how many views a video got, does not make it more or better than a blog view.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 9, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Oh yeah, don't worry I think we all have a little rant inside of us that is just bursting out with the nonsense Memebox does. I think they think oh YouTube, there's money in that isn't there? And then focus all their attention on that, when they forget that blogging has been around before YouTube, and there are so many more "views" in blog reviews, than most YouTube videos. Just because you can see how many views a video got, does not make it more or better than a blog view.


I was just about to say....Part of me wonders if they only deal with Youtubers because they have "proof" of how many views/subscribers they have on there.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 9, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I was just about to say....Part of me wonders if they only deal with Youtubers because they have "proof" of how many views/subscribers they have on there.


Yeah and just like @@MissJexie was saying in the main thread, it doesn't translate directly proportional to sales either. I'll bet if Coffee Break with Dani and CutiePie were equal in everything, views, subscribers, number of available collab boxes, Coffee Break would sell faster and more of, purely because of her personality, and her obvious love of the products.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 9, 2014)

PLus they have proof of view numbers on videos.

On a related factor I am having my first box sent to me for review today.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 9, 2014)

Jane George said:


> PLus they have proof of view numbers on videos.
> 
> On a related factor I am having my first box sent to me for review today.


congrats!!

I do notice that they like their youtubers - I had received products from SkinFactory and wrote up an unboxing and a few reviews of the products as I used them.  The last one, they responded and stated that they wanted a youtube.  I wrote back and said, sorry, I do not do youtube.

I also prefer reading blogs over youtube stuff on unboxings and reviews.   I do like youtube for when they are doing makeup looks.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 9, 2014)

I enjoy doing both but between the two it is a time drain especiallly as my other hobby eats more time. I find the youtube more like instant gratification(sp?).

My brain is a bit dull today like the lovely british weather... surely I shouldn't have to put on a light at 12 noon


----------



## flushblush (Oct 9, 2014)

Not sure if this is the appropriate place to ask, but do y'all have any suggestions on what would make an unboxing video a bit more interesting to watch, please? I try not to read directly off the card, but sometimes - especially during a blind unboxing where I haven't seen the spoilers - a product really throws me off, and I gotta refer to the card to know what the heck it's supposed to do!

On a related note, I don't think I'll be doing any more blind unboxings. Last time I was so focused on being the ~FiRsT~ on YouTube to unbox the Princess editions, that the quality of the videos really suffered. I'm really not proud of those, and I think it was the wrong approach for me to take. I like having time to digest my opinions of the box, learn a little about the products inside, and edit.

For the record, I think others have made great blind unboxings! It's just not my particular strength.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 9, 2014)

I think different people prefer doing different things. I do blind unboxings as I do a more thorough unboxing on my blog and I do my unboxings between the chaos on the day I get the parcel then my blog post later.

Tbh I can get thrown by doing them blind though and tend to giggle through it... or take a cut there if it is too much


----------



## Jane George (Oct 9, 2014)

nevermind


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 9, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Not sure if this is the appropriate place to ask, but do y'all have any suggestions on what would make an unboxing video a bit more interesting to watch, please? I try not to read directly off the card, but sometimes - especially during a blind unboxing where I haven't seen the spoilers - a product really throws me off, and I gotta refer to the card to know what the heck it's supposed to do!
> 
> On a related note, I don't think I'll be doing any more blind unboxings. Last time I was so focused on being the ~FiRsT~ on YouTube to unbox the Princess editions, that the quality of the videos really suffered. I'm really not proud of those, and I think it was the wrong approach for me to take. I like having time to digest my opinions of the box, learn a little about the products inside, and edit.
> 
> For the record, I think others have made great blind unboxings! It's just not my particular strength.


I think Jane is right- everyone prefers something different. The reason why I like blog unboxings is that I can choose how much I engage in the content. For example, If I JUST want to see what's inside the box, I look at the pictures and that's about it. If I want to learn more, I continue and read what the blogger has to say. My favorite unboxer of all time was a youtuber that doesn't upload videos anymore unfortunately. She would position the camera on her vanity and just show her hands showing the products. You can get a much better view of the products that way rather than holding them up to the camera. She would also position all the products together in a final shot of everything together, which I also like. It's not that I mind seeing a persons face during videos, but I just liked how clean, concise and to the point her unboxings were. I think that if you can open the box and quickly read what each product is and then start the video, you'll at least have a better idea going into it so you won't have to read off the card verbatim or get tripped up on a product that is unfamiliar. So instead of saying word for word what the card says, you could just give a gist. For example, instead of saying (taking this from the global #14 card that I have next to me)

"Feature a sophisticated point eye makeup with Beauty People's gel liner pencils that come in 3 delicate pearl shades- coral, bronze and brown- and can be used as both a liner and a shadow. They're auto-type liners that easily glide onto your eyelids, making them easy to use for even makeup beginners. Plus, there's an eye liner sharpener attached on the end for convenience."

You could just say, "This is an waterproof gel liner from Beauty People in the shade "Bronze." It's a twist up liner that can also be used as a shadow, and includes an attached sharpener." That pretty much says everything in the previous paragraph without being lengthy. Then you would have time to give your opinion, where you could say, "This liner is really smooth and pigmented, and I really like the shade. I think it'll be great for Fall!" And then move on to the next product.

While this is just what I would do personally, that doesn't mean there aren't others that prefer something totally different. I think the videos I've watched from you have been very enjoyable, so don't worry too much about your delivery!


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 10, 2014)

Well, well...

Looks like theyre not going to let us have that commission early.  Mine just went into the negative!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 10, 2014)

I am a little upset that I haven't heard back from them since Monday...


----------



## Bunbunny (Oct 13, 2014)

Is anyone here doing that 30 Memepoints giveaway? One of the blogs I frequent literally just bought her first two Memeboxes the other day and now she's doing a big giveaway like this sponsored by Memebox... is it just because she's got a large reader base? I love her but this is her first foray into Korean cosmetics.

Eughhh, I just can't stand how Memebox throws their loyal affiliates like you girls under the bus to collaborate with other people who just happen to have huge blogs/YouTube accounts. Not to mention the giveaway is for new customers only.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 13, 2014)

I got offered it and declined it because most of my readers are current buyers and I thought that excluding them was unfair. I was honest when I declined and they said there will be other comps coming up for current customers but I unhappy it was new only.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 13, 2014)

I didn't get nuthin'...I wouldn't do it anyway if it excluded my current readership base.   That is unfair.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 13, 2014)

When I saw it I thought it wasn't right but when I checked it was.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I didn't get nuthin'...I wouldn't do it anyway if it excluded my current readership base.   That is unfair.


I got nothing, but I dislike doing those kinds of giveaways really, so I'm fine with that!


----------



## blinded (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm so confused by this 10% commission on certain boxes. So is what shows in our affiliate account the 5% amount? Then on the 31st we'll get points for the rest? I don't even remember which boxes earned the extra 5% this month (other than the brightening one right now), so how am I supposed to keep track of it? This seems like an issue just waiting to happen. 

And I accidentally entered one of the contests for new members because I misunderstood the rules. I thought the reference to new members was only for the 3 points you get when you sign up. Oops. Guess I should hope I don't win.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 13, 2014)

blinded said:


> I'm so confused by this 10% commission on certain boxes. So is what shows in our affiliate account the 5% amount? Then on the 31st we'll get points for the rest? I don't even remember which boxes earned the extra 5% this month (other than the brightening one right now), so how am I supposed to keep track of it? This seems like an issue just waiting to happen.
> 
> And I accidentally entered one of the contests for new members because I misunderstood the rules. I thought the reference to new members was only for the 3 points you get when you sign up. Oops. Guess I should hope I don't win.


I have a spreadsheet and I c&amp;p the boxes in there.

the ones that we had so far

memebox empties until 10/4 midnight

city girl from 10/5 to 10/12 midnight

brighten &amp; correct from 10/13 to 10/19 midnight


----------



## blinded (Oct 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have a spreadsheet and I c&amp;p the boxes in there.
> 
> the ones that we had so far
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'm going to double check, but other than a couple of boxes today I don't think I have commission for the others. 

Actually, not true. I have some city girl too. So, assuming the person bought it for full price the $23 boxes end up being $1.15? If they buy the box in a bundle you'd still only get the extra 5% on the specific box right? Seems like a complicated way to do this.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 13, 2014)

blinded said:


> Thanks! I'm going to double check, but other than a couple of boxes today I don't think I have commission for the others.
> 
> Actually, not true. I have some city girl too. So, assuming the person bought it for full price the $23 boxes end up being $1.15? If they buy the box in a bundle *you'd still only get the extra 5% on the specific box right*? Seems like a complicated way to do this.


correct...it is stupid and overly complex.  I wish they would just do a final 10% week like they did in August (or July?) I cannot remember when they did that - but it was great.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 13, 2014)

I saw a giveaway, too, where it was only for new members.

I think they gave that to non-memefanatic blogs in order to drum up new customers?  Maybe?  

In my opinion, I think that's a preeeetty crappy giveaway.  If I had been offered it, I would have said no.  I have a LOT of Memereaders and I am NOT going to do something so offensive.

I'll do other things, though. OMGOMGOMGOMG /endhintyfreakout


----------



## Jane George (Oct 13, 2014)

not sure what that says about me as I was offered it tbh

wish they had offered me a dirty girl contest though


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> not sure what that says about me as I was offered it tbh


Yeah, that's why I have no idea.  You have a big Memereadership so who knows why they're doing what theyre doing.  I mean seriously.  I have no idea why they pick who they pick.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 13, 2014)

tbh I am small blogger and youtuber but I do admit to know a bit about memebox which is probably why I said no. I have no idea why they picked me either


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> tbh I am small blogger and youtuber but I do admit to know a bit about memebox which is probably why I said no. I have no idea why they picked me either


One thing I do love about Memebox is their willingness to work with us smallfry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  That *is* one good thing.  While they love the big ones (especially youtubers), it's really nice that they still send boxes to some baby blogs and allow small blogs like me to have an occasional giveaway.  Im hoping that translates into some collaboration boxes with people  like @@veritazy and @@biancardi.  I wrote in an email and mentioned them just to put them on the Memeradar.  I want a kbeauty fanatic to do a box!


----------



## veritazy (Oct 14, 2014)

@@Saffyra *blush* Well, I am a smallfry too!~  :blush:  But I love putting each other in the Kbeauty radar. I wrote to some company PR before and mentioned many many bloggers here for the specific product reviews I loved.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Was just singing praises while enquiring about where to buy certain things, the ingredients and such.

We should probably rally for an MUT box-- like a thread for only certain MUT oldies memefan lol. Since they are a sponsor, I think it is possible to have a specific-access-only thread to discuss what could be in it? Maybe I'm too ambitious.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 14, 2014)

Sheesh.  I seriously am so nervous right now.  It's two hours away and I have literally no idea what's actually happening.  I'm blaming you for recommending me, @@veritazy if this thing goes sideways!  I don't know if I like being the guinea pig!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 14, 2014)

whats happening


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 14, 2014)

Jane George said:


> whats happening


It's a sale and giveaway tied to my blog but I actually have NO idea how it's happening.  Its supposed to be a secret but I'm dying of not-being-able-to and slightly frantic.  I'll be super happy to spill all the beans about the process once it goes live in two hours.  I have no idea what it's going to look like.  It's only for USA customers, though, which is the bummer.  It's to promote the USA shop so it makes sense in that regard.  I'm wondering if they are doing this with the regular Memeshop, too and I just don't know about it.  

Currently, there is a LOT that I don't know.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 14, 2014)

I must be on memebox's shit list.  That is all I am saying.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 14, 2014)

am i ever to be eligible?


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 14, 2014)

They only chose a few people do this, as far as I know. I don't think anyone is on their sh*tlist, but I think that they were trying to choose some blogs they haven't worked with before, or ones that have good commission sales. I didn't get chosen either, but honestly I have miserable commissions so that makes perfect sense to me lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm excited to see what everyone chose for their sales! And congrats to @Saffyra!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 14, 2014)

they told me I am in the top 20% range, so I am not sure that they are basing it on commissions either.. I even asked about another giveaway back in september as I enjoyed doing it and they brushed me off. 

I do think they are annoyed with my questions - well, I wouldn't have so many if they could respond to the complete question and not leave me hanging for a week...

so basically folks got to pick some items for a sale?  And they still have this pit-affiliates-against-each-other contest going on as well.

sweet.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 14, 2014)

I have no idea what range I'm in, maybe I should ask.  I don't know if that had anything to do with it.  

Since they didn't have a giveaway in September, I just had my own.  Lauren was super awesome and said she'd switch the shipping address to the winners which makes it SO nice and easy.

@@biancardi you'll feel a LOT better when you see it, trust me!  ((hugs))  

I never really considered myself pitted against other affiliates.  Mainly because I don't care and I'm seriously the least competitive person on earth.  All I want is for at least one of the winners to be from MUT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 14, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I have no idea what range I'm in, maybe I should ask.  I don't know if that had anything to do with it.
> 
> Since they didn't have a giveaway in September, I just had my own.  Lauren was super awesome and said she'd switch the shipping address to the winners which makes it SO nice and easy.
> 
> ...


I feel like I don't want to know my range. My parents very helpfully never let me take IQ tests as a child because if my score were high I'd be annoying as hell about it and if it were low I'd be sad and the number would become a self-fulfilling prophecy. In the same way, I hope I don't find out. Anything to do with Meme competitions has just made me sad in the end tbh.

@Saffyra--you're going to do great! This is such a cool thing and I'm so happy that you get to launch it. We've been asking for Memebox to engage in sustained conversations about kbeauty and products with us bloggers, so this is a really exciting step that I hope leads to opportunities for more of this kind of stuff. I know you've done your very best to bring a bunch of great products to your readers and other Memefans at sale prices--that's really exciting! YAY!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 14, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I have no idea what range I'm in, maybe I should ask.  I don't know if that had anything to do with it.
> 
> Since they didn't have a giveaway in September, I just had my own.  Lauren was super awesome and said she'd switch the shipping address to the winners which makes it SO nice and easy.
> 
> ...


Oh I am sorry if you thought I was thinking that we were pitting each against each other - no, I wasn't referring to our little group at all!!  I just know that they have done a lot of things recently with bloggers and I just feel like chopped liver right now - lol

I did my own giveaway as well in September and they knew that, because I asked them to change the address on that box when I got a winner.

I honestly do think I am on a bad-girl list with them because I do pepper them with questions.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 14, 2014)

So, I just talked to Lauren and asked wtf an Influencer was.

She said to expect around of emails soon....

I'm not sure what that means.  She did indicate that I was not one so I feel a little better about being clueless  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 14, 2014)

@@Saffyra this is what Lauren said to me about that



> Influencers are specifically chosen by Memebox to receive certain boxes for review. They are not compensated for their reviews. We currently only have a waitlist due to full capacity of our influencer list.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 14, 2014)

oh ok.... i thik they sent out a wave of emails a few weeks ago too


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 14, 2014)

Okay, I have to laugh and vent at the same time now.

BAHAHAHAHA!  If I'm a "power blogger", the president is a piece of cheese.  LMAO!

Also, holy crap that was the weirdest thing I've ever done.

I literally had NO CLUE why I was picking ten items (then they narrowed it down to the 5 they wanted to use).  I had thought it was for a set so I wanted a little of everything.  If I had known how it was going to actually work, I would have chosen a little differently.  Since I had thought it was for a set based on the wording of the email, I went for as close to a full regimen as I could (how I wish they had given me some of those other five they didn't let me have!).

Then finally I was told what the items were for.  A sale.  Separately.  Then I was a little bummed but I still like the products, they aren't bad or anything.  I really did end up loving the Todak Todak Pomegranate pack and I *love* the Missha BB cream.  The Missha pomegranate wash is a steal for the price they've got it at.  There were several LJH and Aromatica items I had chosen that weren't allowed.  But that's okay, you'll see why later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I also wanted the Missha Night Ampoule because I have it and love it too.  

In any case, it really was fun (and stressful) and seriously exciting for a tiny blogger like me.  It just goes back to Memebox' willingness to work with the smallfry.  I do admire that about them even if they make other strange decisions.

And it was a real chance to have a giveaway for current Memebox lovers.  I wish they wouldn't isolate the US and it would be so easy for them to send this stuff internationally, I wish they'd do it.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 14, 2014)

What type of cheese?

It does suck it is us only tbh. Did you get to try out the products you selected?


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 14, 2014)

Jane George said:


> What type of cheese?
> 
> It does suck it is us only tbh. Did you get to try out the products you selected?


Yes, they sent them all to me, even though I already had a couple.

I've already asked them if they could send the package outside the US.  It can't be that much money and it would make everyone so happy!


----------



## Malaperelka (Oct 14, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Yes, they sent them all to me, even though I already had a couple.
> 
> I've already asked them if they could send the package outside the US.  It can't be that much money and it would make everyone so happy!


It would be great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Oct 14, 2014)

@@Saffyra This is pretty awesome - you are Memefamous! Congrats on the opportunity; you totally deserve it.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 14, 2014)

@@Saffyra Ahhh love anything with that Missha pomegranate packaging level. I think I might be too excessive on the artistry of products lol~ :wub:  Their vagueness has always been a bit of a problem and I think we should always clarify stuff and bombard them with questions the next time we get an email about something lolol~ Don't worry too much tho, hun it should be running well. The prices are insaneeeee!! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Garh where's the Europe shop when I need one?!  &lt;_&lt;  

@@biancardi hippies gotta do hip stuff. lol. I'm sure you are not in any naughty list coz of the awesome reviews you have been writing. And yeah, did my own giveaway too because my blog was starting to turn into a morgue.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

@@Jane George lol president of cheesiness. And we can pair that up with wine, Jane. As usual.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 14, 2014)

@Saffyra Very nice picks - I do like what you've chosen!!  So the LHJ is going to be in the tea tree box, I assume?  lol

And everything looks so professional - did you create that banner, cause it is fantastic!!  Great write up and I hope you get some MUT winners!!  Nice job  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I am glad that they gave you kudos...


----------



## biancardi (Oct 14, 2014)

and I noticed you mentioned the  Power 10 Formula SYN-AKE  ~ is that in an upcoming box?  hint, hint...


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 14, 2014)

Thank you everyone!

@@biancardi *cough* some secrets are not mine to give away but I'm thinking you will approve mightily.

But I would seriously love it if that SYN-AKE appeared in a Memebox.  I don't think Ive seen any of those serums in a box yet and I think they should be.

@@veritazy I was thinking the same thing!  Everywhere needs Memeshop!!

I  was also happy to see that one of us mentioned on Facebook doing this sort of thing in the European (world, really) market.  The good thing about that would be at least they would have the whole Memeshop to pick from instead of just a few USA available items.


----------



## flushblush (Oct 14, 2014)

Hey, just FYI, I sent in a couple of the new review points forms last night, and the points were credited to my account a couple of hours ago - that is some fast turnaround. I didn't get a confirmation email or anything like that; they just showed up in my account. I'm really liking the new form and guidelines.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 14, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Hey, just FYI, I sent in a couple of the new review points forms last night, and the points were credited to my account a couple of hours ago - that is some fast turnaround. I didn't get a confirmation email or anything like that; they just showed up in my account. I'm really liking the new form and guidelines.


Rats, mine arent there yet. I wonder if mine is messed up because my order number isn't from my normal account that I use to send in my reviews.


----------



## Bunbunny (Oct 14, 2014)

No points for me, either; I did the same thing with using an order number from a different account. I'm wondering if ticking the "It was a gift" option would be easier next time, instead of them presumably having to confirm that both accounts are mine. But that would be sort of sketchy, wouldn't it?


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 14, 2014)

I sent 3 reviews in last night and still nothing, so I'm sure they're working through them. I still have over 50 points in my account right now, waiting on releases tonight, so it won't matter if they show up there now anyway. I still wish we could use more than 50 points per order...that drives me nuts.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 14, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I sent 3 reviews in last night and still nothing, so I'm sure they're working through them. I still have over 50 points in my account right now, waiting on releases tonight, so it won't matter if they show up there now anyway. I still wish we could use more than 50 points per order...that drives me nuts.


I never have enough restraint to get to 50.  Even if I request 29 Memepoints commission.  I still can't wait.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 14, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I never have enough restraint to get to 50.  Even if I request 29 Memepoints commission.  I still can't wait.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 HAHA me either! This time it worked out where I got 30 memepoints for reviewing some Sally's Box products, and then 29 from my commission request, so right now I have 59 points just hangin' around ready to be all spent up when the new boxes come out tonight.

I have my cart ready to go, but if a better bundle comes out tonight I have one to switch out with the new one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Oct 15, 2014)

Something a little weird about the review points I got yesterday: when I go to the main page, it shows my old point balance. But when I actually click into my Memepoints breakdown, my new points appear, and then they stick around up top for the remainder of my session until I navigate away from Memebox.com. Not sure if I'm explaining this properly, but if you haven't clicked into your actual points page, it might be worth a look.

I also had only 2 reviews to submit, so that might be why they were processed so quickly.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 15, 2014)

yeah i had that with my commission a few days ago.... was there but just wasn't showing.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 15, 2014)

that has been going on for about a month now...


----------



## flushblush (Oct 15, 2014)

Ah, I had no idea, sorry - I don't get very many points, and this was the first time it's happened to me.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 15, 2014)

it is a irritating kink with the website tbh


----------



## biancardi (Oct 15, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Ah, I had no idea, sorry - I don't get very many points, and this was the first time it's happened to me.


omgoodness, nothing to apologize for!!  It is just something that happens but if you look at your memepoints, you will see it is okay.

they probably have a caching issue on their webserver...


----------



## msambrosia (Oct 15, 2014)

I had my first experience with Lauren and you guys were right. She's super nice!

I had sent in a bunch of reviews from two different accounts. Well, three if you count the gift box I got from my sister-in-law. Anyway, I was told that from now on, points will be credited to the account they were purchased from. They are trying to cut down on people having multiple accounts. As a courtesy, they did credit all my points to my main account, but said that won't be the case in the future.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 15, 2014)

that makes sense @@msambrosia


----------



## cfisher (Oct 15, 2014)

msambrosia said:


> I had my first experience with Lauren and you guys were right. She's super nice!
> 
> I had sent in a bunch of reviews from two different accounts. Well, three if you count the gift box I got from my sister-in-law. Anyway, I was told that from now on, points will be credited to the account they were purchased from. They are trying to cut down on people having multiple accounts. As a courtesy, they did credit all my points to my main account, but said that won't be the case in the future.


I wondered about that multiple account thing and how it affected review points.

I'm just curious, did Lauren say they were trying to cut down on multiple accounts? (I realize this is of course implied, but I'm just wondering if she mentioned anything about it.)


----------



## msambrosia (Oct 15, 2014)

@@cfisher Yes, she said that from now on, "in order to reduce the number of duplicate accounts, points will be credited to the account used to purchase them." That's why they are asking for the e-mail address and the order #.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 15, 2014)

I got my points yesterday, too.  Sometime in the evening.  They were credited to a secondary account I used during the $15 coupon code days.

I actually didn't mind this in the slightest because that meant I could use points AND a $5 coupon.  Since my regular account has no coupons left to use this month.

Worked out perfectly.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 15, 2014)

Yea I just got this e-mail from Lauren:

_Hey Rachel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_

 
_I'm going through your review point requests and your latest request was purchased on (secondary email address). Since I am familiar with your blog and you are an influencer, I wanted to send a courtesy email to let you know that we will be crediting the purchasing account from now on, but I'm willing to make an exception this time. If you'd like me to credit your normal account, let me know and I will do so.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> _
 
_Thank you!_
 
_Regards,_
_Lauren_
 
***
 
Lauren does EVERYTHING, doesn't she?! You'd think they'd have a few interns checking reviews and giving points or something, but nope! Lauren is on the case, as always!
 
It was nice of her to credit my points to my main account rather than my secondary one. The good thing is rarely ever use the second account unless I absolutely have to. I think I've only made 2 box purchases on it, ever, so the rest of my reviews will all be tied to my main account, so it's all good for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 15, 2014)

Lauren is the only person handling afflliates....Gwen told me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 15, 2014)

Holy MOLY she's got a lot of stuff to deal with then!

They obviously get a ton of regular emails,  but since anyone can technically be an affiliate if they want to, an we are all very vocal and question everything that happens, she probably is swamped all day.

Hope she's paid well haha


----------



## veritazy (Oct 16, 2014)

@@MissJexie Lauren gets my vote all the time! She reassures you of things she is sure of, and responds promptly to all issues. Yeah, I hope she gets well paid too. 

I am using my roommate's account as my secondary since she stopped buying now. Lol I'm still hopelessly addicted. Grateful to her that I could mail stuff to this mail box :wub:   because I just only move in and my name is not on it.. yet..  

Also I wonder if the CS is all sitting in one room and asking each other stuff, typing away all day or calling other departments for extra infos. Ahh my curiosity for BTS are soaring lately lol.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 16, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@MissJexie Lauren gets my vote all the time! She reassures you of things she is sure of, and responds promptly to all issues. Yeah, I hope she gets well paid too.
> 
> I am using my roommate's account as my secondary since she stopped buying now. Lol I'm still hopelessly addicted. Grateful to her that I could mail stuff to this mail box :wub:   because I just only move in and my name is not on it.. yet..
> 
> Also I wonder if the CS is all sitting in one room and asking each other stuff, typing away all day or calling other departments for extra infos. Ahh my curiosity for BTS are soaring lately lol.


Ok So I'm a crazy person and on a whim I ordered a cookie basket for Lauren and sent it to the address that's on the Memebox facebook page and just put "Lauren, Customer Service" as the recipient LOL. I put "From the Memebox Affiliates" on the card, and thanked her for all the hard work.

I just remember so vividly how frustating it was not that long ago trying to get ahold of ANYONE from Memebox. Waiting a month for responses, never hearing back when there was a question or an issue. I will sometimes get multiple responses per day from Lauren, and I know there's a lot of affiliates. I know we're all appreciative of her, so I hope she likes it! More importantly, I hope she GETS it! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have no idea if that's the address that she's working out of, although I'm assuming it is. If not...someone else will enjoy some cookies haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Oct 16, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Ok So I'm a crazy person and on a whim I ordered a cookie basket for Lauren and sent it to the address that's on the Memebox facebook page and just put "Lauren, Customer Service" as the recipient LOL. I put "From the Memebox Affiliates" on the card, and thanked her for all the hard work.
> 
> I just remember so vividly how frustating it was not that long ago trying to get ahold of ANYONE from Memebox. Waiting a month for responses, never hearing back when there was a question or an issue. I will sometimes get multiple responses per day from Lauren, and I know there's a lot of affiliates. I know we're all appreciative of her, so I hope she likes it! More importantly, I hope she GETS it! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have no idea if that's the address that she's working out of, although I'm assuming it is. If not...someone else will enjoy some cookies haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's super fun of you! I hope she gets it. I remember when I worked in a retail store and a customer wanted a very specific product that I had to do a little work to track down. When he came to pick it up he brought me a gift card for a coffee chain as a thank you, and that made me incredibly happy.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 16, 2014)

@@MissJexie I hope she gets it! 

When someone mentioned sending her chocolates I google searched for "Lauren Memebox California" hoping there'd be some sort of release. She seems like much more than a customer service rep, so I thought perhaps there would be some trace of her existence at the San Francisco location. I really wanted to send flowers and sign it from the ladies of MUT.

.....Trying to track down her last name is probably the creepiest part.

I just wish there was a way to know if she got them. ...Maybe someone will eventually ask her if she enjoyed her cookie basket, haha.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 16, 2014)

blinded said:


> That's super fun of you! I hope she gets it. I remember when I worked in a retail store and a customer wanted a very specific product that I had to do a little work to track down. When he came to pick it up he brought me a gift card for a coffee chain as a thank you, and that made me incredibly happy.


Aww that's so nice!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I really hope she gets it too! I know (from working in customer service) how hard it is to do that job. Especially because more often than not, you're constantly getting yelled at, random demands and complaints...rarely does anyone just e-mail to say thank you, so it can be pretty stressful. I hope she sticks around because she's been one of the main reasons Memebox's reputation for bad customer service is slowly disappearing!


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 16, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@MissJexie I hope she gets it!
> 
> When someone mentioned sending her chocolates I google searched for "Lauren Memebox California" hoping there'd be some sort of release. She seems like much more than a customer service rep, so I thought perhaps there would be some trace of her existence at the San Francisco location. I really wanted to send flowers and sign it from the ladies of MUT.
> 
> ...


I put my e-mail address on the card, so hopefully if she get them she'll let me know? Then we can all swarm her with presents LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 16, 2014)

I have to admit I always reply back saying Thank you. My mom taught me manners and I must use them


----------



## veritazy (Oct 16, 2014)

@@MissJexie I thought of asking her if we ever contact each other via affiliates email again!! Ahh you beat me to it, but I might send her something next time hahha. We are making a MemeCS fanclub now lol! 

See, Memebox if you treat us well, we reciprocate.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 16, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I put my e-mail address on the card, so hopefully if she get them she'll let me know? Then we can all swarm her with presents LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's actually quite brilliant.

I think most of us are as anxious as you are to see if she emails you.

I have a feeling she'll be getting a few gifts next week if you do hear confirmation she received them.

If she does....Here's hoping this encourages the rest of the customer service reps to step it up a notch (or ten).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 16, 2014)

cfisher said:


> That's actually quite brilliant.
> 
> I think most of us are as anxious as you are to see if she emails you.
> 
> ...


I'll let you guys know! I'll keep an eye on the tracking and see if/when it arrives, and hopefully it gets to her safely. I think she's going to be really surprised once more gifts start pouring in LOL and you're right... Maybe it'll make all the other reps step it up a notch! HAHA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 16, 2014)

@@MissJexie You are SO awesome!  That was a super thoughtful and fun thing to do.  I hope she gets it, too!!  And I think they all do sit in one office because they had a picture of them all before on their instagram.  Might have been the Korea office, though.  

Eeee!!  So fun! Good thinking, lady!


----------



## Bunbunny (Oct 16, 2014)

Still no points, on either of my accounts (the one I tried to get the points on and the one the order was on). A lot of you have been getting them within 24 hours; should I try again? I figure Lauren has a lot on her plate, but maybe they just automatically removed my request because it didn't fit their requirements?


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 16, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Still no points, on either of my accounts (the one I tried to get the points on and the one the order was on). A lot of you have been getting them within 24 hours; should I try again? I figure Lauren has a lot on her plate, but maybe they just automatically removed my request because it didn't fit their requirements?


I filled in the form on the website and had it well within the 24 hours, I dont know exactly when but they came in overnight and I requested about 7pm


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 16, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Still no points, on either of my accounts (the one I tried to get the points on and the one the order was on). A lot of you have been getting them within 24 hours; should I try again? I figure Lauren has a lot on her plate, but maybe they just automatically removed my request because it didn't fit their requirements?


Sounds like you may want to redo it but put the order number and the account that match.  I know a few people got their points on the account they wanted them on because Lauren knew who they were but even she basically said to tough it on any subsequent review points requests.  

It's taken too long for you to get them so something must have got lost or went wrong somewhere.


----------



## Bunbunny (Oct 16, 2014)

LAUREN IS THE BEST. I typed my e-mail incorrectly (I have hotmail, outlook, and gmail accounts and I mix the addresses up occasionally) and she went above and beyond the call of duty by actually tracking down my blog and contacting me with the correct e-mail. I'm ecstatic. Memebox needs to give her a raise.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 16, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> LAUREN IS THE BEST. I typed my e-mail incorrectly (I have hotmail, outlook, and gmail accounts and I mix the addresses up occasionally) and she went above and beyond the call of duty by actually tracking down my blog and contacting me with the correct e-mail. I'm ecstatic. Memebox needs to give her a raise.


Wow!!  She IS the best!  That's awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Now I really, really hope she gets those cookies!


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 17, 2014)

So are we talking about the mystery Memebox product?

Who got the e-mail? What do we think it is??


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 17, 2014)

I think @ wanted it to be the new Mememasks but it might turn out to be a lip tint.

It sounds like they're going to launch a "line" of product which makes me feel like when the sale goes live on the 23rd, it will have more than one product in it.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 17, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I think @ wanted it to be the new Mememasks but it might turn out to be a lip tint.
> 
> It sounds like they're going to launch a "line" of product which makes me feel like when the sale goes live on the 23rd, it will have more than one product in it.


Hmm this could be interesting! I usually hate when companies try to start their own "line of beauty products" because it ends up being (at least in the US) Coastal Scents/BH Cosmetics kind of stuff where they buy from a private manufacturer and just print their names on the products. It irks me, lol. 

This could be fun though. I'm down for whatever shows up on my doorstep tomorrow!


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 17, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Hmm this could be interesting! I usually hate when companies try to start their own "line of beauty products" because it ends up being (at least in the US) Coastal Scents/BH Cosmetics kind of stuff where they buy from a private manufacturer and just print their names on the products. It irks me, lol.
> 
> This could be fun though. I'm down for whatever shows up on my doorstep tomorrow!


Well, I wouldn't be surprised if that's what Memebox was doing, too.  Of course, if it's ReCipe by Nature doing the manufacturing, I'm totally okay with that.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 17, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Well, I wouldn't be surprised if that's what Memebox was doing, too.  Of course, if it's ReCipe by Nature doing the manufacturing, I'm totally okay with that.


Yea THAT is totally fine with me. If Re:cipe by Nature manufactures everything and slaps Memebox's name on it I will buy all the products. I love their stuff so it's all gravy!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 17, 2014)

do you all think it is just one item they are sending us? I was under the impression it was several items...but I could be wrong.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 17, 2014)

I saw them doing some mass packing activity on Memebox Korea's IG. It was a video lol. Maybe masks an such. Also saw the warehouse photo with stacks of boxes! I think they are manufacturing some skincare now..


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 17, 2014)

biancardi said:


> do you all think it is just one item they are sending us? I was under the impression it was several items...but I could be wrong.


My e-mail says, " so we’ve shipped our first-ever product to you to say thanks." So I was assuming it was just one.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 17, 2014)

Well, its the lip tint.

And mine is sherbet orange.  I don't even want to try it.  They say they want our feedback though

The first thing I am saying is NO MORE ORANGE WE HATE IT!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 17, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Well, its the lip tint.
> 
> And mine is sherbet orange.  I don't even want to try it.  They say they want our feedback though
> 
> The first thing I am saying is NO MORE ORANGE WE HATE IT!


The one that was in the free sampling thing?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 17, 2014)

Memebox doesn't love me, I didn't get an email   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 17, 2014)

Hooray for @ and her SUPER AMAZING MemeSale!!!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 17, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Hooray for @ and her SUPER AMAZING MemeSale!!!


Thank you so much for the support!!!  :wub:


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 17, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Well, its the lip tint.
> 
> And mine is sherbet orange.  I don't even want to try it.  They say they want our feedback though
> 
> The first thing I am saying is NO MORE ORANGE WE HATE IT!


Weirdly enough, even though they were all overnighted, I didn't get my lip tint today. Womp  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Guess I'll be waiting until tomorrow.

Did Lauren ever get back to you on if she wants us to review/share this product or if we just hold onto it and write about it when they launch? I can e-mail her and ask too, but I'm just kindof confused as to WHY they're sending it to us LOL


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 17, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Thank you so much for the support!!!  :wub:


So exciting!!! I drooled over you guys' sales but I am poor and spent all my money on memeboxes last week.

Pretty soon I'll be living in a hut made out of empty memeboxes....


----------



## Jane George (Oct 17, 2014)

I didn't get an email either but I am in England... ironic as I am the perfect person to sample an Orange lippy lol


----------



## biancardi (Oct 17, 2014)

@ congrats!!  I love the products you picked - I own all but the facial mist!! haha 

and the product from memebox -  I am a little sad that it is an orange lip tint...blech


----------



## biancardi (Oct 17, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Weirdly enough, even though they were all overnighted, I didn't get my lip tint today. Womp  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Guess I'll be waiting until tomorrow.
> 
> Did Lauren ever get back to you on if she wants us to review/share this product or if we just hold onto it and write about it when they launch? I can e-mail her and ask too, but I'm just kindof confused as to WHY they're sending it to us LOL


mine went out priority - you are special!!  I don't have mine either


----------



## Jane George (Oct 17, 2014)

Come on memespies... throw some orange lippy love my way


----------



## biancardi (Oct 17, 2014)

jane, if i get the orange, I will pm you.  If you want it, I will send it to you...


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 17, 2014)

My tracking STILL says it's supposed to be delivered today LOL...but I don't think that'll be happening, so I'll keep a lookout tomorrow. Hoping for any color other than orange.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 17, 2014)

cool but wont it be a bit pricy from usa.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 17, 2014)

I got the email if I get orange it's it's janegeorge international emails went out tonight starting . Shipping to USA first then international products release I believe same day 23 October for global sale


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm hoping theyre not all orange!

I did talk to Lauren and she said PLEASE promote it, they're reallly excited about their new line and all the buzz we want to contribute is great.

I...  hate orange so much.  I already emailed her and said Umm... so orange?  Yeah, no.  (basically that).

The paper says they really want to know what we think and gives Laurens personal email (well, personal work email).


----------



## biancardi (Oct 17, 2014)

Jane George said:


> cool but wont it be a bit pricy from usa.


it will be my gift to you....

I've sent some items to the UK before, this is pretty lightweight, so it shouldn't be that expensive.   it will just go first class international, and I think tracking is free with that.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 17, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I'm hoping theyre not all orange!
> 
> I did talk to Lauren and she said PLEASE promote it, they're reallly excited about their new line and all the buzz we want to contribute is great.
> 
> ...


I hate orange too.

I will just show it, write a blurb about it, not swatch it and send it to Jane who can do an in depth review of the color!! haha


----------



## Jane George (Oct 17, 2014)

thankyou. I didn't get the email. Maybe I am not a big enough affiliate


----------



## Jane George (Oct 17, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> I got the email if I get orange it's it's janegeorge international emails went out tonight starting . Shipping to USA first then international products release I believe same day 23 October for global sale


thankyou.


----------



## had706 (Oct 17, 2014)

I got a red lippie from Memebox so they aren't all orange at least! It actually looks pink as I blotted it right away. It's not bad but has an almost perfumy smell. I'm super sensitive to smells though so maybe is just me.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 17, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Pretty soon I'll be living in a hut made out of empty memeboxes....


A Memefort!


----------



## Malaperelka (Oct 17, 2014)

I didn't got the email too. But I'm from Poland, they don't care about people from Europe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Oct 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> thankyou. I didn't get the email. Maybe I am not a big enough affiliate


Same. Didn't get the memo. You would be on cloud nine with the orange!

I think orange is huge in Korea because of their pale, yellow undertone skin. It was featured heavily by the secondary character in a drama "You who came from the stars" and the girls went crazy with orange. I do love orange but maybe I have too much now lol. Love the PeriPera mandarin tint because it is really light and I pair it with the a:t fox cheek and lips design in orange.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## had706 (Oct 18, 2014)

You know in the light of day my lip tint is orange but I looked red last night. It looks pinkish on my lips but I am half Korean so maybe orange is a good color for me!


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 18, 2014)

had706 said:


> You know in the light of day my lip tint is orange but I looked red last night. It looks pinkish on my lips but I am half Korean so maybe orange is a good color for me!


Mine was called Whop Coral and it was definitely orange :*(


----------



## biancardi (Oct 18, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Mine was called Whop Coral and it was definitely orange :*(


I got the same one.  I emailed Lauren and did state that I would take a photo of this product, talk about the ingredients, their partnership with RE:CIPE but I was not swatching it! 

anyway, Jane, I will be pm'ing you to get your address  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  If you want to write about this on your blog after you get it, let me know - and I will link my blog to your review  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 18, 2014)

Send her an email telling her if she ever needs a tester for orange lippy to contact me lol


----------



## msambrosia (Oct 18, 2014)

No e-mail or package for me...but if it was an orange lip tint, I'm glad I didn't get it! I hope other colors will be available when the product launches.


----------



## theori3 (Oct 18, 2014)

I just submitted my first review/unboxing to Memebox... I'm so excited about it! Just curious, have you all found that they give the 3 Memepoints during weekends, or only on weekdays?


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 18, 2014)

I got my tint today and thank GOODNESS it wasn't orange!

I got a shade called "awesome pink" which is fine by me! LOL

Here's the swatch:





It's very bright, but since it's a tint, it looks much better when it's worn off and just the stain is leftover. It is actually a really nice tint overall in regards to staying power and color payoff!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 18, 2014)

memetint envy.  Great color, @@MissJexie


----------



## biancardi (Oct 18, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I just submitted my first review/unboxing to Memebox... I'm so excited about it! Just curious, have you all found that they give the 3 Memepoints during weekends, or only on weekdays?


weekdays -  Lauren is the only person handling these things.


----------



## msambrosia (Oct 18, 2014)

@@MissJexie That color is really pretty. 

Anyone have the price point for the lip tints?


----------



## biancardi (Oct 18, 2014)

no, they didn't give the price to us.  I've asked Lauren for the additional colors and if they are planning to do additional items with RE:CIPE.  I did not ask about the price - lol

I felt bad because I told her I would post the product on my blog, talk about it based on their press release, but I was not swatching it, as I cannot pull off orange.    But I also thanked her quite a bit for being so generous and also for the opportunity to receive one of their items.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> no, they didn't give the price to us.  I've asked Lauren for the additional colors and if they are planning to do additional items with RE:CIPE.  I did not ask about the price - lol
> 
> I felt bad because I told her I would post the product on my blog, talk about it based on their press release, but I was not swatching it, as I cannot pull off orange.    But I also thanked her quite a bit for being so generous and also for the opportunity to receive one of their items.


I would just tell her that you'll swatch it but orange looks absolutely horrible on your skintone so you're not sure how well a swatch of an orange color is going to sell the tint. I would have been really bummed about getting the orange, because it's hard to tell readers about a product that you don't like the shade of, since you can't really know if you'll like the way it looks on or not.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 18, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I would just tell her that you'll swatch it but orange looks absolutely horrible on your skintone so you're not sure how well a swatch of an orange color is going to sell the tint. I would have been really bummed about getting the orange, because it's hard to tell readers about a product that you don't like the shade of, since you can't really know if you'll like the way it looks on or not.


yes, I did state it was unsuitable for my skin tone... So I hope she will understand

I want to know the other colors!  Does anyone know why S. Korean lip tints/glosses do not really seem to come in a plum/wine color?  

When we got the plums in the F/W 2014 colors box by Witch's Pouch, I was SHOCKED.  And delighted, but shocked.   Was that just an outlier?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 19, 2014)

Urgh I've been unable to pick my gloss up from the post office due to a meeting yesterday/fever, but now I'm scared haha.

I think that the way I'd handle the orange is by doing a gradient lip with the color concentrated on the inside and fading to nothing on the edges. I have N15ish skin and blue eyes, so too much color can end up looking really clownish fast (also I generally resemble a muppet)--but the gradient technique mutes the impact of even bloody, strong stains. I actually got a sampler of top lip products assembled by Sephora recently and I was disappointed by how...wearable? muted? everything super popular in Western lip products is. haha

I wish Memebox would fill out the Witch's Pouch section of the Memeshop. I really dig those products and their gloss/tint was killer imo.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 19, 2014)

@ You should get baby Liz to wear the orange!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And yeah, that or they can fill the shop with Innisfree's mousse lip tint (my fav so far). Those are seriously pigmented and lasts even after eating. In fact, it looks natural after faded.

I love wearing the gradient lip too and wish Memebox would give us some lip liner or lip corrector pen sometimes... Feels like we keep getting similar things after awhile. Nail color-&gt; nail remover. Makeup-&gt; makeup remover. Lip tint/lipsticks-&gt; lip liner. Need!


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 20, 2014)

I sent in an email to ask why our commission would go into the negative since I have no logical explanation for it myself.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 20, 2014)

Mine did that last week (or it dropped quite a bit).  I think it was because of those commissions that they gave us before the boxes were shipped out a few weeks ago.  They just let us have the sales.

I think what happened is that people cancelled some of those boxes when they saw spoilers.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Mine did that last week (or it dropped quite a bit).  I think it was because of those commissions that they gave us before the boxes were shipped out a few weeks ago.  They just let us have the sales.
> 
> I think what happened is that people cancelled some of those boxes when they saw spoilers.


I thought that, too.  But we don't get commission until the boxes ship.

Wasnt it only the cutiepie boxes that were considered completed?  I'll go look again.

I didn't have any cancellations during the time period with the Completed (but not shipped) issue.  I can't imagine what else it could be?  Unless it has something to do with receiving part of a commission for an order with four boxes that ship all at the same time.  Meaning maybe we get the whole commissiont for the entire order, then the commission for the boxes that havent shipped yet is revoked until they do ship.  Seems a really weird way to do it though.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 20, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I thought that, too.  But we don't get commission until the boxes ship.
> 
> Wasnt it only the cutiepie boxes that were considered completed?  I'll go look again.
> 
> I didn't have any cancellations during the time period with the Completed (but not shipped) issue.  I can't imagine what else it could be?  Unless it has something to do with receiving part of a commission for an order with four boxes that ship all at the same time.  Meaning maybe we get the whole commissiont for the entire order, then the commission for the boxes that havent shipped yet is revoked until they do ship.  Seems a really weird way to do it though.


no, a bunch of boxes during one of the weeks in september were set to completed.  They didn't reverse them and just let us have our commission.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 20, 2014)

So they keep sending these 10% commission e-mails, and I vaguely remember someone saying that we'll be getting the extra commission back in Memepoints or something? Is that the case for all the boxes, or just the ones from earlier this month? Seriously being a Meme affiliate is freakin confusing sometimes. lol


----------



## biancardi (Oct 20, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> So they keep sending these 10% commission e-mails, and I vaguely remember someone saying that we'll be getting the extra commission back in Memepoints or something? Is that the case for all the boxes, or just the ones from earlier this month? Seriously being a Meme affiliate is freakin confusing sometimes. lol


For all of the October 10% commissions.  They will give us the additional 5% in memepoints at the end of the month. I am keeping a running track of those orders...lol


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> no, a bunch of boxes during one of the weeks in september were set to completed.  They didn't reverse them and just let us have our commission.


Ah, okay, I see it.  It was Sept 24-26.  I checked my completed and you are right.  However, only two orders made during that time frame were cancelled and it doesn't come even close to the amount they negatived me for.  Unless they took back the commission and will give it back when the boxes actually ship.  But it's so random.  You'd think all the boxes at once would have had the commission revoked if they managed to fix it.  But this is negativing me in drips and drabs over the last two weeks.

Hopefully, Lauren can explain it :*)


----------



## biancardi (Oct 20, 2014)

She hasn't gotten back to me since last week.  I noticed it all last week, when people were cancelling their orders...

Well, I have my reviews and commission that are still outstanding, so I will wait until tomorrow to bug her on all 3 of those issues...

at least I got my memepoint for the Sua Young's MEIN Foundation that was supposed to be credited on the 16th and wasn't.


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 20, 2014)

Is there a way to customise our affiliate link? mine is a bunch of random numbers and letters but I'd like it to match my blog or something.. Is this something we can change ourselves?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> She hasn't gotten back to me since last week.  I noticed it all last week, when people were cancelling their orders...
> 
> Well, I have my reviews and commission that are still outstanding, so I will wait until tomorrow to bug her on all 3 of those issues...
> 
> at least I got my memepoint for the Sua Young's MEIN Foundation that was supposed to be credited on the 16th and wasn't.


Urgh I haven't gotten mine for that survey. I bought the foundation on qoo10 direct from Sua Young in the meantime. ahahah

I'm reaching desperation--the stupid Cutie Pie 2 giveaway box is still listed in my name, not in the name of the winner of my giveaway. If I have to buy another one due to the giveaway box being shipped to me (despite trying several times to get it switched over the last two weeks) I'm not even kidding I will review that thing with knives. Egyptians used to carve curses into cups before smashing them and condemning hated people to oblivion and I've always wondered what that would be like. Can you imagine a pile of Appletox sleeping pack or whatever with a knife stabbed into it or the name of the box carved into the plastic apple before it's crushed with a hammer? I could have so much fun with this--I almost want it to arrive so I can do the cuh-raziest review ever. LOL


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 21, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Is there a way to customise our affiliate link? mine is a bunch of random numbers and letters but I'd like it to match my blog or something.. Is this something we can change ourselves?


Nope


----------



## biancardi (Oct 21, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Urgh I haven't gotten mine for that survey. I bought the foundation on qoo10 direct from Sua Young in the meantime. ahahah
> 
> I'm reaching desperation--the stupid Cutie Pie 2 giveaway box is still listed in my name, not in the name of the winner of my giveaway. If I have to buy another one due to the giveaway box being shipped to me (despite trying several times to get it switched over the last two weeks) I'm not even kidding I will review that thing with knives. Egyptians used to carve curses into cups before smashing them and condemning hated people to oblivion and I've always wondered what that would be like. Can you imagine a pile of Appletox sleeping pack or whatever with a knife stabbed into it or the name of the box carved into the plastic apple before it's crushed with a hammer? I could have so much fun with this--I almost want it to arrive so I can do the cuh-raziest review ever. LOL


Send an email with BIG LETTERS in the subject line - They changed the address right away for me weeks ago....


----------



## ceredonia (Oct 21, 2014)

Maybe it's just a temp glitch on my screen, but did anyone else's affiliates link at the top of the page disappear? The one that says "Refer Friends, Earn Money" or whatever, under the login/search button. I finally remembered there's a link at the very bottom of the screen to access it, but that's inconvenient/annoying.


----------



## msambrosia (Oct 21, 2014)

Someone finally bought something using my link. I think I'm in shock!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  :w00t:   :laughno:


----------



## biancardi (Oct 21, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Maybe it's just a temp glitch on my screen, but did anyone else's affiliates link at the top of the page disappear? The one that says "Refer Friends, Earn Money" or whatever, under the login/search button. I finally remembered there's a link at the very bottom of the screen to access it, but that's inconvenient/annoying.


mine was always at the bottom - I never saw it at the top


----------



## had706 (Oct 21, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Maybe it's just a temp glitch on my screen, but did anyone else's affiliates link at the top of the page disappear? The one that says "Refer Friends, Earn Money" or whatever, under the login/search button. I finally remembered there's a link at the very bottom of the screen to access it, but that's inconvenient/annoying.


Yeah mine is gone at the top too. Not sure if it's permanent maybe just redesigning the site. It's not a big deal to me just have to scroll down a bit.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 21, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Is there a way to customise our affiliate link? mine is a bunch of random numbers and letters but I'd like it to match my blog or something.. Is this something we can change ourselves?


Yes, there is but not on the mobile version. However, I haven't changed mine because marjolein changed hers, I used her custom link and she didn't get any credit for the sale so she changed it back. I didn't want that to happen so I didn't mess with it. They might have fixed it, though.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 22, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Yes, there is but not on the mobile version. However, I haven't changed mine because marjolein changed hers, I used her custom link and she didn't get any credit for the sale so she changed it back. I didn't want that to happen so I didn't mess with it. They might have fixed it, though.


Yes I saw they mentioned it before that we can't use a shortlink and has to be direct otherwise the commission will not go through..

I have bought with a gal's link and she said I didn't. Felt like I was cheat for awhile until I realised her link was shortened.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Didn't go through the trouble of canceling, but thats too bad.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 22, 2014)

ok, never tried to shorten mine.


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 22, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Yes, there is but not on the mobile version. However, I haven't changed mine because marjolein changed hers, I used her custom link and she didn't get any credit for the sale so she changed it back. I didn't want that to happen so I didn't mess with it. They might have fixed it, though.


Ohh I see, ok I will leave it as is. thank you!


----------



## theori3 (Oct 24, 2014)

Has anyone noticed that Memebox does not seem to actually look at your blog before giving you the 3 points? I just had a blog review approved within minutes of submitting the link (which makes me very happy!), checked my site stats and didn't get a new view.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 24, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Has anyone noticed that Memebox does not seem to actually look at your blog before giving you the 3 points? I just had a blog review approved within minutes of submitting the link (which makes me very happy!), checked my site stats and didn't get a new view.


Right before they started the form, I sent a review in and Lauren complimented it and said something about it specifically, making it seem like she looked at it. I can't imagine they read every single review, they definitely don't have time to do that, but I do think that they probably look at them. Unless maybe if you're someone who submits reviews regularly, then they probably recognize the account and just approve it without checking.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm starting to get my accounting together for the end of the month (yes, I am such a nerd ahahah--I just want to order some of the nice skincare boxes that don't seem to be moving) and here are the 10% commission boxes for this month so far:

*10% Commission*
1-5 October Empties Superbox
6-12 October City Girl Seoulites
13-19 October Brighten &amp; Correct
20-26 October The Empress's Secret
 
We already know that 5% will come in the usual form and 5% will arrive in Memepoints credited on 31 October. So do value sets not count? I'm kind of meh about this promotion because the rules are a bit vague (and not all of these are my top choice boxes so I don't bother talking about them). But, hey, points to buy some nice boxes yee haw!


----------



## theori3 (Oct 24, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Right before they started the form, I sent a review in and Lauren complimented it and said something about it specifically, making it seem like she looked at it. I can't imagine they read every single review, they definitely don't have time to do that, but I do think that they probably look at them. Unless maybe if you're someone who submits reviews regularly, then they probably recognize the account and just approve it without checking.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I figured that there was no way they would read them all, but thought that they would glance them over to make sure they met the requirements for an original picture. I just started my blog last week, and it's the second review I've submitted, and I didn't see new views after submitting either of them (I have very few views right now, so I notice these things, haha).


----------



## biancardi (Oct 24, 2014)

@fanserviced  the value sets will count - but only the box that is part of the 10% commission will be tallied.  Any other boxes in the value set will not be included in the 10% commission ~ this is what I was told back in the beginning of October and I have been keeping a spreadsheet with all of the orders that included those boxes.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @fanserviced  the value sets will count - but only the box that is part of the 10% commission will be tallied.  Any other boxes in the value set will not be included in the 10% commission ~ this is what I was told back in the beginning of October and I have been keeping a spreadsheet with all of the orders that included those boxes.


Cool--thank you!! I wonder how they're going to calculate commissions for orders involving multiple different boxes--it seems like it would be easiest to just assign a value to the 5% for each box although that's not exactly how the commissions work given coupons n' things.

I counted how many CMP2 boxes people have bought using my blog's links. Every iteration, every value set, every way it was packaged. It added up to: tragic. LOLOLOLOL What a mess.

I'm just gonna put this out there for any Memebox people spinning their wheels, looking for a great idea: take those stacks of CPM2 boxes that you're paying money to store each month and host the sketchiest contest of them all: one winner with a platinum ticket who buys a CPM2 box will win every Memebox released for the whole of 2015. Those boxes would become valuable raffle tickets and I suspect that they would finally move. At last. haahah


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 25, 2014)

Ill be happy to have the Memepoints, there's a lot of things I can spend those one!


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 25, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Ill be happy to have the Memepoints, there's a lot of things I can spend those one!


Me too, although I wish I had the math skills to figure out how many I will be getting! lol


----------



## veritazy (Oct 25, 2014)

@biancardi @fanserviced I don't keep track of those..but I'm sure it is a measly few cents for me. '' After the whole welcome giveaway and fb group expansion, everyone kinda have an affiliates account...

@Saffyra @MissJexie I love getting those too! Always the factor that pushes me over the edge hehe. 

And ladies I have checked and there are 3 boxes shipping on the 31st (Rose, H&amp;B4 and Dessert) so if you have sales on those, you might want to wait out before withdrawing. Otherwise remember to do so next Monday-Thursday.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 25, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @biancardi @fanserviced I don't keep track of those..but I'm sure it is a measly few cents for me. ''* After the whole welcome giveaway and fb group expansion, everyone kinda have an affiliates account...*
> 
> @Saffyra @MissJexie I love getting those too! Always the factor that pushes me over the edge hehe.
> 
> And ladies I have checked and there are 3 boxes shipping on the 31st (Rose, H&amp;B4 and Dessert) so if you have sales on those, you might want to wait out before withdrawing. Otherwise remember to do so next Monday-Thursday.


yes, I know.   They also use their own accounts to purchase using their affiliate account.   Us ladies here work hard for our few pennies - writing reviews, giving our opinions, finding the best deals for our readers - and I wish memebox would impose some criteria for an affiliate, instead of having people spamming facebook with links but not doing anything else.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 25, 2014)

gotta agree... it is an odd affiliate system.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 25, 2014)

@@biancardi maybe they want everyone to earn something and the crazy viral spread of Memeboxes, which they succeeded...

I did some calculations for the boxes. Idk if the commish includes the shipping/codes used. Here are the base prices, 5% memepoints in return and just *add $0.35* for each box if 5% of the shipping paid is included.

Quoted @ 's boxes list eligible for the *10% Commission;*

1-5 October Empties Superbox --- $32.00 ---- $1.60
6-12 October City Girl Seoulites --- $23.00---- $1.15
13-19 October Brighten &amp; Correct -- $23.00---- $1.15 
20-26 October The Empress's Secret -- $23.00---- $1.15
 
You can log in to tally up how many boxes have been ordered, whether singly or as a set if what has been said so far is right. I don't know how Memebox will manage to calculate these but a little something is always nice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Very happy as an affiliate.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 25, 2014)

ignore


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 25, 2014)

Just a reminder ladies!

If you want to withdraw your commission sales for $ instead of points, you should do it before the end of the month that is quickly approaching!

I just put in my request because knowing me i'd probably forget lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 25, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@biancardi maybe they want everyone to earn something and the crazy viral spread of Memeboxes, which they succeeded...
> 
> I did some calculations for the boxes. Idk if the commish includes the shipping/codes used. Here are the base prices, 5% memepoints in return and just *add $0.35* for each box if 5% of the shipping paid is included.
> 
> ...


I have no idea how they plan to figure out that 5%.  Because it would be different if it was bought during the VIP special period.  And it would be different if they used codes (and/or points).  I hope they just give up on figuring out the nitty gritty and go with the straight 5% like @@veritazy has figured out.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 25, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Just a reminder ladies!
> 
> If you want to withdraw your commission sales for $ instead of points, you should do it before the end of the month that is quickly approaching!
> 
> I just put in my request because knowing me i'd probably forget lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


btw What's the final date we can do that? There are a bunch of boxes shipping on the 28th, so I'm holding out hope that they get tossed into the mix before the deadline. ahahah


----------



## biancardi (Oct 25, 2014)

I only sold one cutie pie 2 box today - even with the reveal.  Wow.   Epic failure.  I guess my readership is not of the cutiepie fan club! lol


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 25, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> btw What's the final date we can do that? There are a bunch of boxes shipping on the 28th, so I'm holding out hope that they get tossed into the mix before the deadline. ahahah


As far as I know, it has to be before the end of the month...so I'm assuming before the 31st. I like to do mine a week in advance just in case, and so I get it as soon as possible when the new month starts. I don't make enough commission to really see a huge change in the boxes that ship at the end of the month, and in some cases, I think of my memebox affiliation as a mini bank account. It stores my spending money all month where I can't get at it until the end of the month LOL, so if some of the end of october box commissions go toward next month, I'd be cool with that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But long rambling aside, I'm pretty sure they need the request before the end of the month. To be safe I'd request it on the 29th right after those boxes ship.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I only sold one cutie pie 2 box today - even with the reveal.  Wow.   Epic failure.  I guess my readership is not of the cutiepie fan club! lol


I sold none, hahahaha not even angry


----------



## Jane George (Oct 25, 2014)

i dont promote these tbh. but did sell one bundle lol


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm still confused about whether it's Korea time or USA time on the date for withdrawal.  I'm making sure mine is ready to go on the 29th for sure.  I'm not chancing it.

Speaking of CutiePie, I had to go check.  I only had one sale of Cutie Pie 3.  And one of CutiePie 2...  :\


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 26, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I sold none, hahahaha not even angry


I sold zero of the third CutiePies outside of the bundles. lol
I don't think it's a bad box, really--I just think that if Memebox moves away from the mystery angle, they need to over deliver on the value/theme.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 26, 2014)

Lol sold no CPM3 too but surprised it is all gone 

Good job, memebuyers! At least they ain't pushing it further and we can move on.

Yep I agree with @@MissJexie , I'll withdraw it because my end-of-Aug purchases were close to nothing so it won't make a diff if I wait out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Less than 5 days till the new month's rush begins!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 27, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> As far as I know, it has to be before the end of the month...so I'm assuming before the 31st. I like to do mine a week in advance just in case, and so I get it as soon as possible when the new month starts. I don't make enough commission to really see a huge change in the boxes that ship at the end of the month, and in some cases, I think of my memebox affiliation as a mini bank account. It stores my spending money all month where I can't get at it until the end of the month LOL, so if some of the end of october box commissions go toward next month, I'd be cool with that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> But long rambling aside, I'm pretty sure they need the request before the end of the month. To be safe I'd request it on the 29th right after those boxes ship.


Oh, I doubt I'm set to earn much money at all in those last days, but I kind of _sort of maybe heh overspent _on Pony x Memebox collab palette giveaway supplies so I'm pinching those pennies. ahahaha


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 28, 2014)

So even though the tracking said that my little present for Lauren reached the office on the 22nd, she JUST got them today, lol. She sent me this message:

"Hi Rachel,

Thank you for the cookies! It's super sweet of you to send me presents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I shared the cookies with my colleagues and we're currently munching on the best cookies for a breakfast snack! Everyone's gotten a great morale boost knowing that our customers and affiliates think so highly of Memebox and what we do here. Again, thank you so much!!
 
Regards,
Lauren"
 
So if you guys do want to send her anything still, the address on their Facebook page is the correct one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 28, 2014)

yeah!! 

that is great Rachel!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 28, 2014)

I guess I should not send them an edible fruit basket if it takes that long to get to them - lol


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I guess I should not send them an edible fruit basket if it takes that long to get to them - lol


Yikes, yea maybe not...although something like that might be more of a rush to get it to them than a package of cookies. I think there's probably a main reception in the building and then they bring the packages/mail up to the suites in the building etc. The package was probably not something that looked like it needed to get up there immediately as it was just a little box of cookies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also they just posted it on the memeboxglobal instagram how ridiculously nice is that?haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also interestingly enough, Cheryl's (the cookie place I used) sent them something I didn't order...which is annoying, but not a big deal for the Memebox CS. Cookies are cookies! But I paid for like, 24 cookies and clearly there's much less than that. Going to have to call them and figure out what happened when I get home from work lol


----------



## veritazy (Oct 28, 2014)

Thats awesome @@MissJexie!! I swear this is a total coincidence, but I got my book allowance today and had some to spare so I asked Lauren for the company address in my last email. Heheh gonna send some Bohemian specialties over  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Gyaahh~ I can't imagine all the stress from angry emails they have to deal with each day lol.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 28, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Thats awesome @@MissJexie!! I swear this is a total coincidence, but I got my book allowance today and had some to spare so I asked Lauren for the company address in my last email. Heheh gonna send some Bohemian specialties over  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Gyaahh~ I can't imagine all the stress from angry emails they have to deal with each day lol.


@@veritazy terrible of me but as soon as you said bohemian I thought of the queen song


----------



## veritazy (Oct 28, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @@veritazy terrible of me but as soon as you said bohemian I thought of the queen song


hahaha lolol!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know~ Thats typical too. When I first followed dad back to Czech I thought of Queen too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Easy come easy go~~


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 30, 2014)

REQUEST YOUR WITHDRAWALS!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also... My brains are exploding with all the different commission opportunities.  Mainly because I feel like I need to keep track of them just to see if Memebox does it right.  But I suppose it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 30, 2014)

By the way, when did the 10% US shop commission offer start? I'm so confused, too!


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 30, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> By the way, when did the 10% US shop commission offer start? I'm so confused, too!


....  Well, this is what it says: 10% Commission on US SHOP Orders. Offer valid until 10/31 @ 11:59 pm PT.

Notice: This program only available from Oct 25, 2014 to Oct 30, 2014

So...  Does it end on the 30th?  or the 31st?  And did it start on the 25th like it says?  Or did it start on the 27th which is the date it says I "joined the Program"...

and what is TOML?! (never mind... time on my lips lipgloss)

So we should get 10% commission on Hair Salon, Green Food Cosmetics, While You Were Sleeping, Beauty 911, Dirty Gal, and Oil Therapy (golden ticket boxes) but is that starting the 27th? or the 26th...  

I have a lot of questions for Lauren.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 30, 2014)

Ooo! I just noticed that Garden of Eden is giving a straight up 10%!  Not 5% with 5% later in Memepoints!

And Lauren just got back to me!

It appears that the 5% now and 5% in Memepoints later was not the original plan.  The original plan was for the 10% to be applied automatically but they couldn't get it figured out.

Now it is figured out and you should see the 10% commission appearing with the Garden of Eden box and any Golden Ticket purchases.  And from now on it should all just be in regular commission when they do these promotion.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 30, 2014)

what a mess it is going to be to sort out these commissions!


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm just way too stressed in my daily life to even worry about the commission stuff. I'm just crossing my fingers and hoping memebox figures it all out and doesn't screw it up lol.

I'm barely keeping up with my life right now never mind my blog and all the endless and overwhelming Memebox promotions and releases. Sometimes I get intense anxiety when I'm reading the Meme-thread because too much is happening at once. So I hand Memebox my trust and hope they figure out the commission-into-points thing and do it correctly. I'm waiting to buy ANY boxes until those commission points come in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 30, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I'm just way too stressed in my daily life to even worry about the commission stuff. I'm just crossing my fingers and hoping memebox figures it all out and doesn't screw it up lol.
> 
> I'm barely keeping up with my life right now never mind my blog and all the endless and overwhelming Memebox promotions and releases. Sometimes I get intense anxiety when I'm reading the Meme-thread because too much is happening at once. So I hand Memebox my trust and hope they figure out the commission-into-points thing and do it correctly. I'm waiting to buy ANY boxes until those commission points come in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Haha!!  I told Lauren the same thing.  I'm waiting for my points.  She said they are doing them manually.  Er.Mah.Gerd. Manually?!  Kill me now!  I'd rather die than do that for fortyfivethousandhundred affiliates!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 30, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Haha!!  I told Lauren the same thing.  I'm waiting for my points.  She said they are doing them manually.  Er.Mah.Gerd. Manually?!  Kill me now!  I'd rather die than do that for fortyfivethousandhundred affiliates!


Oh. My. Gawd. They need more cookies. ahahaha


----------



## biancardi (Oct 30, 2014)

I don't get why it is manual.  I can understand the paypal ones - but the ones going directly into memepoints - those should happen automagically.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 30, 2014)

I dont know how "manual" manual meant but...  it still sounds awful.  I had originally asked her if we needed to keep track or whatever but she said No, they were on it.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 30, 2014)

Doing it manually makes sense, they have to make sure people are submitting quality content and not yet another list of products and a carbon copy of the memecard, along with pics stolen from someone else's blog.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 31, 2014)

OiiO said:


> Doing it manually makes sense, they have to make sure people are submitting quality content and not yet another list of products and a carbon copy of the memecard, along with pics stolen from someone else's blog.


I wasn't referring to the reviews - but the actual withdrawals for the commissions.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 31, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Haha!!  I told Lauren the same thing.  I'm waiting for my points.  She said they are doing them manually.  Er.Mah.Gerd. Manually?!  Kill me now!  I'd rather die than do that for fortyfivethousandhundred affiliates!


Hamagerdd I can't even.. I won't calculate mine even. The whole program just got more confusing haha. Glad we don't have to figure it out ourselves. The control + F button might help but that will take 9718937 years to do!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



fanserviced said:


> Oh. My. Gawd. They need more cookies. ahahaha


Already sending some today. hahah will reach like...next month. Grr geography.


----------



## blinded (Oct 31, 2014)

This is the part I'm confused about. It said the 5% would be converted to memepoints, right? So will it show up in our actual accounts and not the affiliate commision total? I'm not even attempting to keep track. Whatever shows up is fine with me. My commissions are too low to bother spending the time making sure it's right.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 31, 2014)

Maybe I should send wine, actually? Like, is that ok? ahahaha I think they're going to need it!


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 31, 2014)

blinded said:


> This is the part I'm confused about. It said the 5% would be converted to memepoints, right? So will it show up in our actual accounts and not the affiliate commision total? I'm not even attempting to keep track. Whatever shows up is fine with me. My commissions are too low to bother spending the time making sure it's right.


Yes, I'm guessing it will never show as actual commission.  It's supposed to show up as Memepoints on Nov. 1st.

Also, @@Jane George and whoever else got that email!!  What do you think about this!?  I didn't get it and I'm totally wondering what is up!


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 31, 2014)

My commissions are going nuts? Anyone elses?

Also am I too late for the paypal cut off... I know its late in the day!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 31, 2014)

omg - their programming is gone haywire in the balance right now.  I have over 500.00 in my balance - and that CANNOT BE.

no way.  Nope, no


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 31, 2014)

Mine is the same Biancardi, random boxes are showing as completed.... and its still going up!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 31, 2014)

all my boxes say completed  even the december shipped ones, thats a lot of commission, i think they borked the website


----------



## biancardi (Oct 31, 2014)

yep - I think that whoever coded their 10% commission thingie messed it up!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 31, 2014)

i feel inadequate i only have $44

@@Saffyra which email?


----------



## veritazy (Oct 31, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i feel inadequate i only have $44
> 
> @@Saffyra which email?


I'm with you Jane. No where near 3-digit wowness! Jelly~~ I guess we will know about the confusion on Monday. Reckon they don't work on weekends.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 31, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I'm with you Jane. No where near 3-digit wowness! Jelly~~ I guess we will know about the confusion on Monday. Reckon they don't work on weekends.


lol by time i get commission it'll be sorted anyhow.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 31, 2014)

Jane George said:


> lol by time i get commission it'll be sorted anyhow.


Yep. I'll hit the sack soon. Be off for the weekends. Have a fun weekend ladies~


----------



## biancardi (Oct 31, 2014)

I think they just made major boo-boo's - there is no way I have that much either in commission!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 31, 2014)

mine seems lower than it should be tbh....for a minute i thought you were rich lol


----------



## biancardi (Oct 31, 2014)

@@Jane George  for a moment, I thought Memebox was giving me everyone's commissions!!  hahaha


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 31, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i feel inadequate i only have $44
> 
> @@Saffyra which email?


Oh, that one with the code that said you get $5 off of $30.  I didnt get it so I was curious about what the whole thing said.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 31, 2014)

I wonder if it has to do with that 5% memepoints commission that they're supposedly having to figure out manually.  Since we are supposed to get that Memepoint commission on Nov 1st...  Not that that really makes sense since it's completing orders....

Wait....  Why would we even get commission in Memepoints for boxes that havent even shipped yet?!  Oooo!  Do you think that's it??  Technically we shouldnt even be GETTING commission of any of these boxes yet!  Since they haven't shipped!! (Any of the commissionable boxes: Empress, City Girl, Empties, Brighten and Correct and Garden of Eden)

Yet they promised us that 5% in Memepoints by Nov. 1st!  I'm wondering if someone didn't quite think that through!

Right?!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 31, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I wonder if it has to do with that 5% memepoints commission that they're supposedly having to figure out manually. Since we are supposed to get that Memepoint commission on Nov 1st... Not that that really makes sense since it's completing orders....
> 
> Wait.... Why would we even get commission in Memepoints for boxes that havent even shipped yet?! Oooo! Do you think that's it?? Technically we shouldnt even be GETTING commission of any of these boxes yet! Since they haven't shipped!! (Any of the commissionable boxes: Empress, City Girl, Empties, Brighten and Correct and Garden of Eden)
> 
> ...


I think that's it--although somehow Innisfree is in the completed column, so something isn't quite right there either. Poor Lauren, what a mess.


----------



## Mimimaro (Nov 1, 2014)

I have a question about affiliates stuff. Do you need to withdraw your balance by the end of the month? Or can you withdraw it next month? And if you withdraw it next month, will you need to wait til the month after that to get the points?


----------



## Jane George (Nov 1, 2014)

points you can request as many times in a month as you want but they do take 7 to 10 days to come through normally. To get the money into paypal you can only request once each month.


----------



## Mimimaro (Nov 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> points you can request as many times in a month as you want but they do take 7 to 10 days to come through normally. To get the money into paypal you can only request once each month.


okay I see, thank you!


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 1, 2014)

I noticed the newest email says that commissions will now be done on the 3rd and also the affiliate prize winner will be notified then, too.  So keep your eyes on your mailbox to see if you're the top this month!

So...  I asked Lauren about the CutiePie boxes.  You know, the ones where the top three sellers get Memepoints?  I wanted to know if all the cutie pie boxes counted or if it was just... er... that first (second, actually, I suppose) box.  Which I guess I didn't word very well because she didn't answer my question (the one I thought I was asking, anyway).

She said we were getting an extra 5% for the CutiePie2 box.  I don't remember that!  I think I deleted those emails because I can't find any reference to it.  She said it started on the 25th of September.  And maybe it went to the end of September? She didnt say when it ended, just when it started.

Does that sound familiar to anyone?


----------



## Jane George (Nov 1, 2014)

lol so sure it won't be me i'd bet against myself winning.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 1, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I noticed the newest email says that commissions will now be done on the 3rd and also the affiliate prize winner will be notified then, too.  So keep your eyes on your mailbox to see if you're the top this month!
> 
> So...  I asked Lauren about the CutiePie boxes.  You know, the ones where the top three sellers get Memepoints?  I wanted to know if all the cutie pie boxes counted or if it was just... er... that first (second, actually, I suppose) box.  Which I guess I didn't word very well because she didn't answer my question (the one I thought I was asking, anyway).
> 
> ...


It sounds vaguely familiar. However I remember I was barely selling them so I just forgot about it because I didn't think It would matter haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 1, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I think that's it--although somehow Innisfree is in the completed column, so something isn't quite right there either. Poor Lauren, what a mess.


I tried to figure out what's going on and it looks like everything from October went completed.  So it's possible that it all has to do with awarding that 5% and someone made a whopper of a mistake...


----------



## Jane George (Nov 1, 2014)

what happened when they had that lost cock up when things went completed?


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> what happened when they had that lost cock up when things went completed?


We got to keep the commission because fixing it would mess up something else...


----------



## Jane George (Nov 1, 2014)

oh ok


----------



## Jane George (Nov 1, 2014)

if it is kept @@biancardi is rich lol.

just realise 400 is 8k in sales... wow


----------



## biancardi (Nov 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> if it is kept @@biancardi is rich lol.
> 
> just realise 400 is 8k in sales... wow


I already stated that amount could not be right. So, no, I am not rich.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I already stated that amount could not be right. So, no, I am not rich.


sorry i am joking. just imagine though


----------



## biancardi (Nov 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> sorry i am joking. just imagine though


Oh I know!! Maybe I will win the golden ticket ~ I can dream!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Oh I know!! Maybe I will win the golden ticket ~ I can dream!


oh my it would take me six months if not more to use it tbh

atm though i am worrying dirty gal will be terrible and that the anniversary and bloggers box will be bad


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 1, 2014)

Alright. I have to vent a little bit here.

Why wouldnt Memebox make the cutoff $29? Thirty makes it impossible to buy some of the cheaper boxes with a coupon. Most people buy one box at time anyway and it doesn't seem "fair" to make it so hard for a single box purchaser to get a deal.

Fair, of course, because life isn't fair and Memebox can do whatever they want, including make a profit.

I think this feels like it affects me more than it actually does. New Memeboxers won't know the difference and really only those of us who jumped on early even remember days of $15 coupons. In retrospect, when I bought my first Memebox, I remember reading that points used to be given to offset shipping but that meant next to nothing to me as a new customer. I was just happy to be getting a box of fun delivered.

I havent noticed a drop in sales with the lack of free Memepoints this month either. People will buy what they want, coupons or no.

For me, the difference between having a coupon and not is a factor in my decisions. So that means I wait until I can get $200 of boxes that I want, use the 20% off and as many Memepoints as possible. But that means I will miss out on some boxes while they sell out. So I would spend MORE with an easy $5 coupon. Memebox probably wants to see a trend, though. And a downward one would speak to the fact that a $5 coupon is important.

I'm wondering if they'll try to make VIPs feel a little more special this month. With this coupon change, I think I actually expect to see VIP Memepoints handed out. Either that or a better deal on VIP sales. VIP Memepoints would be more exclusive though and if they really don't want people who arent VIPs using those links, it's less likely the benefit will come there.

TL;DR I'm not sure I like this new coupon and I want VIP points.


----------



## veritazy (Nov 2, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I think this feels like it affects me more than it actually does. *New Memeboxers won't know the difference and really only those of us who jumped on early even remember days of $15 coupons.* In retrospect, when I bought my first Memebox, I remember reading that points used to be given to offset shipping but that meant next to nothing to me as a new customer. I was just happy to be getting a box of fun delivered.


 ^ Yup.

And as a student/blogger and penny-pincher, I started this addiction because it is affordable and so much fun. All that seem to be slowly dwindling for us. I want to be able to use the 20% off 200 too, since that will divide up to paying less per box. Unless we all make a pact to wait, I think the better boxes will be sold out by the time we see 7-8 that we want.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wish there was a 10-20% off $100 instead. But yeah, we are just mere mortals and Memegods can do whatever they want. People will still buy. I have to admit they are some of the best boxes out there, albeit some inconsistencies. If they could improve on that and make everything level, I wouldn't mind spending some.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope they are going to make up VIPs feel special. I rarely felt special because of the status. It was stated we need to login to purchase? So I think VIP perks are limited to VIP only now. And points please!  :wub:


----------



## marliepanda (Nov 2, 2014)

Meep


----------



## biancardi (Nov 2, 2014)

perhaps we shouldn't be talking about this here. Cause I think that they just didn't code for it properly and once they read this information, they will.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 2, 2014)

Group PM?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now I want to know what @@marliepanda said!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 2, 2014)

It was related to coding on site


----------



## ceredonia (Nov 2, 2014)

Quick question--I've never withdrawn before. If I'm trying to get, say, $20 worth withdrawn, it says PayPal, but anything under $30 is just points, right? So will that just (eventually) credit me 20 Memepoints? Do they tend to have a regular 1-year expiration?


----------



## biancardi (Nov 2, 2014)

@@ceredonia yes on all of your questions!! It is confusing


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 2, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Quick question--I've never withdrawn before. If I'm trying to get, say, $20 worth withdrawn, it says PayPal, but anything under $30 is just points, right? So will that just (eventually) credit me 20 Memepoints? Do they tend to have a regular 1-year expiration?


Yup--for $29 and under it will be points even though it says PayPal. Yes, I believe they have a 1-year life. Can someone else confirm?
Btw all--even if you see money hanging out in your account and the withdrawals haven't been processed I wouldn't recommend touching a pending request made before the end of the month. I was once 15 minutes late or something (I'm still confused about how time works vs. the affiliate tracking system) and had to wait another month to get my PayPal withdrawal processed.

Edit: I think I was typing as @@biancardi responded ahahah.


----------



## ceredonia (Nov 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@ceredonia yes on all of your questions!! It is confusing





fanserviced said:


> Yup--for $29 and under it will be points even though it says PayPal. Yes, I believe they have a 1-year life. Can someone else confirm?
> 
> Btw all--even if you see money hanging out in your account and the withdrawals haven't been processed I wouldn't recommend touching a pending request made before the end of the month. I was once 15 minutes late or something (I'm still confused about how time works vs. the affiliate tracking system) and had to wait another month to get my PayPal withdrawal processed.


Thanks guys! Never done the withdrawal before and the PayPal part made me hesitate. Guess I'll just submit it and see what happens.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 2, 2014)

yep i only get points with my highest being 22


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 2, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Yup--for $29 and under it will be points even though it says PayPal. Yes, I believe they have a 1-year life. Can someone else confirm?
> 
> Btw all--even if you see money hanging out in your account and the withdrawals haven't been processed I wouldn't recommend touching a pending request made before the end of the month. I was once 15 minutes late or something (I'm still confused about how time works vs. the affiliate tracking system) and had to wait another month to get my PayPal withdrawal processed.
> 
> Edit: I think I was typing as @@biancardi responded ahahah.


Yeah, totally not touching that.  I made my request on the 30th and that's just what it's going to be.

I wonder if the same guy that screwed up the last time with completed orders just did the same thing again!  Completing all of October is an even bigger mistake!  (granted most of them shipped immediately anyway but still)


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 2, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Yeah, totally not touching that.  I made my request on the 30th and that's just what it's going to be.
> 
> I wonder if the same guy that screwed up the last time with completed orders just did the same thing again!  Completing all of October is an even bigger mistake!  (granted most of them shipped immediately anyway but still)


It's funny--I was having the hardest time trying to wrap my head around what happened because the balance available was less than the amount in commission I earned this month according to the report. Then I realized: boxes that shipped immediately and shop orders for which I've legitimately earned commission were included in my withdrawal request and that zeroed out the balance. So that amount is a faithful reckoning of what I earned this month but haven't received. hmm It pains me to see it sitting there, sad, and not used to import LJH and spread glittery things worldwide...

I also put the pieces together that there must be an affiliate status above Influencer in terms of sales that doesn't have free boxes sent to them (us) for review. I wonder what the name of that group is and if there are benefits that are attached to being part of that group (other than larger withdrawals, obviously). If that's the case, I don't feel bad at all about not being sent boxes. Free review boxes seem like a nice way to reward folks who are working hard but not necessarily earning commissions that would allow them to buy lots of boxes based on their commissions alone.

The top seller contest is back again for November. LOL What a farce, I honestly don't know who Memebox thinks they're fooling with that one. hahaahah Facebook spammers, likely. It's always the fb spammers.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 2, 2014)

Oh!!  That makes sense!! And it does account for the difference!  I was really confused too, because it didn't match up.  Close, but not quite.  Now I get it.

Most affiliate programs ban spamming.  I wish Memebox would be more selective with affiliate status.  I suppose they'll figure it out once tax time rolls around.

While I definitely don't think I'm the top (aaaaahahahahahaha!!)  I would be so sad if a spammer got it :*(  Us bloggers/Youtubers/etc work hard!

Well, all I know is I don't want to fall afoul of the government so I sent an email to Lauren about the affiliate program and taxes...  I don't want Memebox to get in trouble either so I hope something gets fixed or figured out.  Don't they have to account for all this affiliate money they're handing out?


----------



## Jane George (Nov 2, 2014)

wrong place sorry


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 2, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Well, all I know is I don't want to fall afoul of the government so I sent an email to Lauren about the affiliate program and taxes...  I don't want Memebox to get in trouble either so I hope something gets fixed or figured out.  Don't they have to account for all this affiliate money they're handing out?


If they want to write our commissions off on their US taxes as a deductible promotional expense I'm pretty sure that they need to pay us legally with W-2s issued at the end of the calendar year for any cash payout gains. In short, they're pretty fluffed right now, tax-wise. I'm not certain about how it works in every case, but when I've been hired privately as a consultant by, say, professors writing books who are too busy to check their own facts (HA!), they would have needed to report my pay to the government and give me the means for reporting my income (a W-2) from them in order to be able to deduct that from their own income as a business-related expense. These leaders of thought who don't have time to attend to their own facts sort of could have paid me without either of us reporting anything (commonly called "under the table"), but if they didn't declare to the federal government that I earned income from them (setting in motion my need to pay taxes on that income) they couldn't deduct it. It wasn't ideal for an individual to pay that much without deducting the money, so I'm pretty sure that for a company like Memebox, not deducting that money would be a HUGE hit. Since they didn't inform us of a policy and they don't have our social security numbers (HA! imagine a bunch of affiliates needing to get SSNs or whatever the equivalent is! NIGHTMARE!) I'm thinking that they're going to eat that possible deduction this year. I'm in a slew of other affiliate programs that are well-established and super official and they either require a social security number (for the sake of issuing a W-2 and reporting the income to the federal government) before they pay anything out at all or at $600. $600 used to be the trend, but not it's before any kind of cash payout. Memebox, you need a better tax lawyer/accountant.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 2, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> It's funny--I was having the hardest time trying to wrap my head around what happened because the balance available was less than the amount in commission I earned this month according to the report. Then I realized: boxes that shipped immediately and shop orders for which I've legitimately earned commission were included in my withdrawal request and that zeroed out the balance. So that amount is a faithful reckoning of what I earned this month but haven't received. hmm It pains me to see it sitting there, sad, and not used to import LJH and spread glittery things worldwide...
> 
> *I also put the pieces together that there must be an affiliate status above Influencer in terms of sales that doesn't have free boxes sent to them (us) for review. I wonder what the name of that group is and if there are benefits that are attached to being part of that group (other than larger withdrawals, obviously). If that's the case, I don't feel bad at all about not being sent boxes. Free review boxes seem like a nice way to reward folks who are working hard but not necessarily earning commissions that would allow them to buy lots of boxes based on their commissions alone.*
> 
> The top seller contest is back again for November. LOL What a farce, I honestly don't know who Memebox thinks they're fooling with that one. hahaahah Facebook spammers, likely. It's always the fb spammers.


I don't know. I am neither a top earner nor an influencer and other than my sales commissions, I do not get any perks. Memebox never asked me to pick my favorites or highlighted my blog, nor do I get free boxes.

I am not sure how they do this. maybe they view hosted blogs (not like mine, which is hosted on wordpress) to be more credible. Or how professional the blog looks (which mine does not look professional)


----------



## biancardi (Nov 2, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> If they want to write our commissions off on their US taxes as a deductible promotional expense I'm pretty sure that they need to pay us legally with W-2s issued at the end of the calendar year for any cash payout gains. In short, they're pretty fluffed right now, tax-wise. I'm not certain about how it works in every case, but when I've been hired privately as a consultant by, say, professors writing books who are too busy to check their own facts (HA!), they would have needed to report my pay to the government and give me the means for reporting my income (a W-2) from them in order to be able to deduct that from their own income as a business-related expense. These leaders of thought who don't have time to attend to their own facts sort of could have paid me without either of us reporting anything (commonly called "under the table"), but if they didn't declare to the federal government that I earned income from them (setting in motion my need to pay taxes on that income) they couldn't deduct it. It wasn't ideal for an individual to pay that much without deducting the money, so I'm pretty sure that for a company like Memebox, not deducting that money would be a HUGE hit. Since they didn't inform us of a policy and they don't have our social security numbers (HA! imagine a bunch of affiliates needing to get SSNs or whatever the equivalent is! NIGHTMARE!) I'm thinking that they're going to eat that possible deduction this year. I'm in a slew of other affiliate programs that are well-established and super official and they either require a social security number (for the sake of issuing a W-2 and reporting the income to the federal government) before they pay anything out at all or at $600. $600 used to be the trend, but not it's before any kind of cash payout. Memebox, you need a better tax lawyer/accountant.


what if all of your commissions go to memepoints? Would that need to be reported?


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I don't know. I am neither a top earner nor an influencer and other than my sales commissions, I do not get any perks. Memebox never asked me to pick my favorites or highlighted my blog, nor do I get free boxes.
> 
> I am not sure how they do this. maybe they view hosted blogs (not like mine, which is hosted on wordpress) to be more credible. Or how professional the blog looks (which mine does not look professional)


I have seen them send boxes to people with wordpress-hosted blogs, and blogs that look super unprofessional and seem to be only set up to get free boxes, interestingly enough.

I'm not sure how they chose bloggers to be influencers. As I've said before, I know I'm only on that list because I've been on it since they launched the global site. I'm sure that there are other that are in the same boat as I am, and just got on the list because they were early on the bandwagon. I'm not sure what their criteria is for review boxes. I think I'm low on the totem pole in regards to commissions, but I do pretty well. Memebox has been very good to me and I'm not a very big blog, nor do I have insanely high commissions, so I have no clue in the world what their criteria is, or how many lists/tiers of bloggers they have. If they have a system, it doesn't seem to make much sense.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> what if all of your commissions go to memepoints? Would that need to be reported?


I don't think so--I think it would be impossible for Memebox to issue you a W-2 that included Memepoints, actually. That's not cash income. I'm able to transfer my sad $10 in Amazon commissions to a gift card every 8 months or however long it takes to earn anything from that program and I'm pretty sure that I have never given them an SSN. I'm pretty sure that as long as you're under $600 you're fine no matter what--under $600 and it's on you to report it (snort).

Technically, bloggers are supposed to report sponsored products and boxes on their taxes, but I think that this is another case where one only really has to do it if you're also _deducting _for blogging-related expenses (deducting a home office, utilities, supplies etc.). Screw that, what a mess.

I have zero clue how all of this will work. I think that once Memebox's accountant sees this pile of money that's flowing out to affiliates, but isn't being deducted they're going to hit the roof.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I don't know. I am neither a top earner nor an influencer and other than my sales commissions, I do not get any perks. Memebox never asked me to pick my favorites or highlighted my blog, nor do I get free boxes.
> 
> I am not sure how they do this. maybe they view hosted blogs (not like mine, which is hosted on wordpress) to be more credible. Or how professional the blog looks (which mine does not look professional)


My beauty blog (fan-b has fewer views per month than yours tbh. The kpop blog is far more established than fan-b, but I rarely discuss Memebox on it. I'm starting to think that there are no universal laws when it comes to Memebox. ahaha [sad laugh]

edit: how did the b in fan-b turn into a little dude with glasses!?!? ahahaha


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 2, 2014)

Yeah, Memebox is weird.  The other two affiliate programs I'm a part of *required* my SSN in order to pay me.  And I'm not going to hit $600 on either of those (or combined, hah!) so it's not like they NEEDED it since I haven't/wont hit that $600 mark.

What Memebox *should* do is split their program into referrals and affiliates.  Referrals are paid in Memepoints and Affiliates are paid in cash.  That way, they won't have to collect any information from people who would rather have the Memepoints than the money.  That way people without blogs who earn small amounts wouldn't have to fork over SSN's if they didn't want to.  Or if they were in a country Memebox doesn't operate from.  Not sure on how the rules work for that.

Instead of joining the affiliate program, each person would be given their own referral link, just like Birchbox does.

Or maybe I make no sense and am blathering.  I've been known to blather.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 2, 2014)

*Obligatory "I'm not providing tax advice and you should ask a tax professional" Disclaimer*

@ I believe you are actually referring to a 1099 being issued, as W-2s are generally for employees only. W-2 income has varied payroll taxes associated with it. There are varying kinds of 1099s, such as those banks and financial institutions send out for interest and dividends (INT and DIV). A 1099-MISC covers a variety of compensations a company may pay out to an individual, sole-proprietor, etc in teh course of a year. This includes royalties, rents, prizes, non-employee compensation (where the $600 threshold matters), etc. It is usually possible to do a valuation on non-monetary compensations given and include them as part of the 1099. This sort of stuff can get kinda convoluted and unpleasantly surprising for some. However, if they don't even have your SSNs, I cannot see how they could issue a 1099, nor report it. 

*Please see the disclaimer at the beginning again*

Now I'm rather curious as to how an international sub service does their accounting.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 2, 2014)

ZeeOmega said:


> *Obligatory "I'm not providing tax advice and you should ask a tax professional" Disclaimer*
> 
> @ I believe you are actually referring to a 1099 being issued, as W-2s are generally for employees only. W-2 income has varied payroll taxes associated with it. There are varying kinds of 1099s, such as those banks and financial institutions send out for interest and dividends (INT and DIV). A 1099-MISC covers a variety of compensations a company may pay out to an individual, sole-proprietor, etc in teh course of a year. This includes royalties, rents, prizes, non-employee compensation (where the $600 threshold matters), etc. It is usually possible to do a valuation on non-monetary compensations given and include them as part of the 1099. This sort of stuff can get kinda convoluted and unpleasantly surprising for some. However, if they don't even have your SSNs, I cannot see how they could issue a 1099, nor report it.
> 
> ...


Awesome--that actually makes sense!!! I've never made enough from a program to be issued a tax document, but that makes way more sense!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 2, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Awesome--that actually makes sense!!! I've never made enough from a program to be issued a tax document, but that makes way more sense!


Yay! Glad I could provide some insight.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Nov 2, 2014)

Has anyone requested their points since the mess up on the commissions? I was waiting until the boxes from the 31st shipped to request the points, but now I have no idea how many I'm legitimately allowed to request. What happens if I request the points but then someone cancels a box that hasn't actually shipped yet? Do they just ignore my paid out commision or put me in the negative?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 2, 2014)

blinded said:


> Has anyone requested their points since the mess up on the commissions? I was waiting until the boxes from the 31st shipped to request the points, but now I have no idea how many I'm legitimately allowed to request. What happens if I request the points but then someone cancels a box that hasn't actually shipped yet? Do they just ignore my paid out commision or put me in the negative?


We don't know at this point--I expect that we will receive clarification from Lauren sometime Monday. Last time this happened like this Memebox went ahead and paid people out early rather than messing up withdrawal requests that were in the system. I think that last time they ignored the paid out commission rather than putting people into the negative, but we will have to see what the policy is this time.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 2, 2014)

blinded said:


> Has anyone requested their points since the mess up on the commissions? I was waiting until the boxes from the 31st shipped to request the points, but now I have no idea how many I'm legitimately allowed to request. What happens if I request the points but then someone cancels a box that hasn't actually shipped yet? Do they just ignore my paid out commision or put me in the negative?


I am also curious about this.  I do have a Withdrawal pending (from the 30th) which I'm not touching.  Those are supposed to go on the 3rd, so I expect we will find something out then.

I can't request any points withdrawals because I have that pending Paypal one.  And, like you, I have no idea what is going to happen with all the magical commission that appeared with the glitch.


----------



## blinded (Nov 2, 2014)

I guess I'll wait to do the withdrawal until someone gives out some info. I'm sure they've gotten a bunch of emails asking so no reason for me to email too. 

One nice thing about the glitch is it lets me know how much I'll have available (assuming no cancellations). I can make sure to plan out my withdrawals so I don't accidentally end up with less than $10. Saved me from doing the math. I've sort of abandoned posting my link, and I really don't think I have the commitment to writing a blog like I was planning on doing.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 3, 2014)

wrong thread


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 3, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> My beauty blog (fan-b has fewer views per month than yours tbh. The kpop blog is far more established than fan-b, but I rarely discuss Memebox on it. I'm starting to think that there are no universal laws when it comes to Memebox. ahaha [sad laugh]
> 
> edit: how did the b in fan-b turn into a little dude with glasses!?!? ahahaha


admin,lizzy is not a dude in glasses  she is a k-style goddess on heat don't cha know, she knows everything ,


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 3, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> admin,lizzy is not a dude in glasses  she is a k-style goddess on heat don't cha know, she knows everything ,


AHAHAHAHAHAH Admin Lizzy agrees! She's a thirsty fangirl with an eye for glitter, not a dude in glasses ahahaha


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 3, 2014)

oh my god I'm in shock--my blog apparently referred the second most sales of the CPM2 box? It wasn't even that many, really, in the grand scheme of things. They must have sold, like, negative five of those things. WOW, I did not see that coming. That just means that box had some of the worst sales of the year, unreal.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 3, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> oh my god I'm in shock--my blog apparently referred the second most sales of the CPM2 box? It wasn't even that many, really, in the grand scheme of things. They must have sold, like, negative five of those things. WOW, I did not see that coming. That just means that box had some of the worst sales of the year, unreal.


WHAT REALLY?!?!  THAT IS SO AWESOME!!!!! *runsaroundscreaming*

I also just got my Memecommission!  yay!!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 3, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> oh my god I'm in shock--my blog apparently referred the second most sales of the CPM2 box? It wasn't even that many, really, in the grand scheme of things. They must have sold, like, negative five of those things. WOW, I did not see that coming. That just means that box had some of the worst sales of the year, unreal.


congrats! How many did you sell? lol


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 3, 2014)

​I got my points withdrawal today too! Now, new boxes please? They are burning a hole in my Memepocket.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 3, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> oh my god I'm in shock--my blog apparently referred the second most sales of the CPM2 box? It wasn't even that many, really, in the grand scheme of things. They must have sold, like, negative five of those things. WOW, I did not see that coming. That just means that box had some of the worst sales of the year, unreal.


Well done I sold 2 bundles and one box . I'm on shock I sold them


----------



## veritazy (Nov 3, 2014)

@ Woot woot!! Congrats!! At least not a spammer who has won. But the top referral thing probably went to one...anyone else here won anything? Lol. I feel better seeing you girls win...

And have they credited any points for the extra 5% after calculation? Coz its a cold, cold place in my memepoint storage  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Nov 3, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> oh my god I'm in shock--my blog apparently referred the second most sales of the CPM2 box? It wasn't even that many, really, in the grand scheme of things. They must have sold, like, negative five of those things. WOW, I did not see that coming. That just means that box had some of the worst sales of the year, unreal.


Well done!

I don't think I even advertised that box, I just couldn't find any creative ways to hype it up. I sold a whopping zero of those.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 3, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @ Woot woot!! Congrats!! At least not a spammer who has won. But the top referral thing probably went to one...anyone else here won anything? Lol. I feel better seeing you girls win...
> 
> And have they credited any points for the extra 5% after calculation? Coz its a cold, cold place in my memepoint storage  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't think they did the 5% thing yet, I know I should have gotten a few points and they aren't on my account yet either.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 3, 2014)

anyone heard anything about the commission cock up or the extra 5%?


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 3, 2014)

I just got points for the City Girl box so hopefully the rest are on the way. It looks like they are doing 1 Memepoint per box.

I did talk to Lauren and she said they are working on fixing the problem (they think they've found a fix) with the October commissions all being completed.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 3, 2014)

lol i just want certainty either way tbh. also worried they will cock it up more on the fix


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 3, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @ Woot woot!! Congrats!! At least not a spammer who has won. But the top referral thing probably went to one...anyone else here won anything? Lol. I feel better seeing you girls win...
> 
> And have they credited any points for the extra 5% after calculation? Coz its a cold, cold place in my memepoint storage  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Maybe it's related to the giveaway I hosted for the CPM2 box? But it's not like that even resulted in many sales, honestly. Wow, no idea how to process this. It must have been the giveaway? ?? ????

Wow--they're processing the additional 5% commissions box by box, it seems. I just got a deposit for the Seoulite box. Hmm

Yeah, I hope it wasn't a YouTube spammer, groan, who sold the most. Hopefully the universe is more fair than that and hard work is rewarded...but I am Dr. Fanserviced, master of puppet, and not Dr. Pangloss, so I am not so naive as to think that. ahahahaha Damn YouTube spammers!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 3, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Maybe it's related to the giveaway I hosted for the CPM2 box? But it's not like that even resulted in many sales, honestly. Wow, no idea how to process this. It must have been the giveaway? ?? ????
> 
> Wow--they're processing the additional 5% commissions box by box, it seems. I just got a deposit for the Seoulite box. Hmm
> 
> Yeah, I hope it wasn't a YouTube spammer, groan, who sold the most. Hopefully the universe is more fair than that and hard work is rewarded...but I am Dr. Fanserviced, master of puppet, and not Dr. Pangloss, so I am not so naive as to think that. ahahahaha Damn YouTube spammers!


you also had the blogger picks promo going on (where your blog was highlighted) - and I am sure that helped as well. If anyone selected one of your affiliate links and didn't use any other affiliate link afterwards, you would get credit for any boxes they purchased.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 3, 2014)

I am not sure how they are doing these commission points either on the 10% (5% in memepoints). I am getting one point per box. HUH?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> you also had the blogger picks promo going on (where your blog was highlighted) - and I am sure that helped as well. If anyone selected one of your affiliate links and didn't use any other affiliate link afterwards, you would get credit for any boxes they purchased.


This is true--although the dirty secret of that is that it actually did vastly less for the blog and commissions than a well-timed link shared on Facebook or whatever. One well-timed VIP link share is worth about 10 collaboration sales. I didn't bring that up earlier because I don't want to sound ungrateful for what Memebox went through to host that whole thing and so on and so forth (I was so pleased to be asked), but in terms of impact...the Peach and Lily Seoulcialite unboxing on the same day was VASTLY more successful (crazy, I know ahahah).


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am not sure how they are doing these commission points either on the 10% (5% in memepoints). I am getting one point per box. HUH?


Yeah, that doesn't...quite...make sense. sigh


----------



## biancardi (Nov 3, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Yeah, that doesn't...quite...make sense. sigh


yep.


----------



## marliepanda (Nov 3, 2014)

Do the boxes in bundles count, I can never remember. I got 2 points for 'city girl' only, maybe they havent looked at other boxes yet? I sold 2 separate City Girl and 1 bundle with it in.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 3, 2014)

I calculated mine and it's only probably one point off.  Because some people used the 20% off code, some of the boxes werent even worth $1 in commission.

Edit: basically its close enough that I'm not going to worry about it.  I'm just glad they figured out how to do the 10% without all this fuss for future box incentives.


----------



## veritazy (Nov 3, 2014)

@fanserviced @biancardi @marliepanda I was wondering if that means each box is worth $1.15 (without shipping calculated) and rounded down to the nearest number? lol. I sold only 3 and got 3 points.... so thats probably $3.45--&gt; $3. I am very happy for that though. It is better than nothing in this point and code deprived November.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 3, 2014)

so are all your commissions all still saying completed ,or are they slowly going through accounts correcting them.


----------



## marliepanda (Nov 3, 2014)

Mine is still the same, actually a little more but I think my desserts have changed to completed now

I am happy with my 2 points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hoping I sold some of the other boxes too (does anyone know what they were so I can check... I am not organised in any way), does anyone else have them for anything but City girl?


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 3, 2014)

Woah, Memebox has been shipping boxes to me like crazy lately. Haven't gotten boxes this often before. I just recieved one last week and now Lauren told me I get another one shipped next week!?  I'm not complaining tho  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 3, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Mine is still the same, actually a little more but I think my desserts have changed to completed now
> 
> I am happy with my 2 points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hoping I sold some of the other boxes too (does anyone know what they were so I can check... I am not organised in any way), does anyone else have them for anything but City girl?


I think they're still on Seoulites. I suspect Lauren oversees the afternoon emailings that go out to everyone, so she gets quiet midday (CA time). LOL I sound creepy as hell, dear lord. ahahaha


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 3, 2014)

@@marliepanda Here's what I have written down (thanks to @@biancardi earlier):

Empties- 10/1-10/5

Brighten and Correct- 10/13-10/19

Empress- 10/20-10/26

Garden of Eden- Oh, I think Garden of Eden was fixed so we don't get Memepoints for it, but that was 10/30-11/3

I feel like Empties might have been until 10/4 but my handwriting is messy. :\

Wait... and then I remember something weird.  Were we ever getting a 5% commission on a CutiePie box?  Because Lauren said something about it (and then told me to check my emails) but I don't have any cutiepie emails.  I must have deleted them when I was on cutie overload.


----------



## marliepanda (Nov 3, 2014)

And I'm guessing bundles don't count? Never mind! Thanks for the lost will have to have a look what I managed to sell of those, think empress was ok!


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 3, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> And I'm guessing bundles don't count? Never mind! Thanks for the lost will have to have a look what I managed to sell of those, think empress was ok!


No, the bundles do count.  I think someone emailed customer service about it and they count  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Nov 3, 2014)

I completely lost track of what all the affiliate promos were in October. Looks like I deleted the last email that sort of summarized them too. I found it was too overwhelming for me to even bother and since I don't really try too hard to post my link it wasn't worth worrying about. I'd hate to be someone who gets a lot of traffic through their link and trying to sort out this nonsense to make sure it's done properly.


----------



## marliepanda (Nov 3, 2014)

My three city girl orders were reeeally spread out, one oct 4th, one oct 20th and one Oct 24th... Not sure what weeks the extra was available but I dont know what I have tallied it with haha. I will just accept Memebox judgement, gonna check my others against the list above

Oooh should have a few more points coming, I wish they werent date resticted haha!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 3, 2014)

hmmm, I just sent lauren an email - I don't think it is being calculated correctly.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> hmmm, I just sent lauren an email - I don't think it is being calculated correctly.


Yeah... the last two are totally wrong... Empress and Brighten.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 3, 2014)

yep. Totally way off base with those. I have a spreadsheet to keep track. I did sell several of the brighten, so I know it is way off.

I still haven't gotten the Garden of Eden points either.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yep. Totally way off base with those. I have a spreadsheet to keep track. I did sell several of the brighten, so I know it is way off.
> 
> I still haven't gotten the Garden of Eden points either.


The Garden of Eden (for me anyway) actually had the 10% commission in cash, not Memepoints.  Do yours reflect that?  Mine do but I didn't sell a whole lot.

The other thing I'm curious about is if their start and end dates are PST.  Because that makes a difference for me.  Or is it on Korean time?...


----------



## biancardi (Nov 3, 2014)

It doesn't look my Garden of Eden has that 10% at all - the bundles do not reflect that.

I would think that the sales date is enough to go by. That is how I tallied it and I am sure that date is what they have in their system, regardless of the time zone.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> It doesn't look my Garden of Eden has that 10% at all - the bundles do not reflect that.
> 
> I would think that the sales date is enough to go by. That is how I tallied it and I am sure that date is what they have in their system, regardless of the time zone.


Hm.  Well, maybe it's just the bundles that have the issues then.  I just checked and my Garden boxes definitely received the 10% but none of them were part of a bundle until after the extra commission period ended.

Unless the bundles DON'T count!...  Now I have to go and recalculate without bundles...

Edit: No.  Even without bundles it still doesnt make sense for all the Brighten and Correct ones I sold.  Huh.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 3, 2014)

Did anyone commission total go down recently? I know mine shot up ridiculously high and was like that for a day or two, but now it's down a bit more since the last time I logged in.

Not to mention, I'm pretty sure that my commission/memepoints are off but I am so overwhelmed I don't even know where to begin figuring it all out lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 3, 2014)

Aha!  They totally fixed it.  I got the exactly correct commission.  They marked it as Empties (the last round of commission points).


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 3, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Aha!  They totally fixed it.  I got the exactly correct commission.  They marked it as Empties (the last round of commission points).


yep everything was wonky at first but now it's all fixed it seems! Yay!

Now if only they would respond to my e-mails about my lack of VIP e-mails. DOnt' they realize I want to buy stuff with a 20% off coupon?! lol


----------



## Jane George (Nov 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Did anyone commission total go down recently? I know mine shot up ridiculously high and was like that for a day or two, but now it's down a bit more since the last time I logged in.
> 
> Not to mention, I'm pretty sure that my commission/memepoints are off but I am so overwhelmed I don't even know where to begin figuring it all out lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have had nothing since the 23rd lol

and I won't do a withdrawal until they sort out the october payout situation either way


----------



## veritazy (Nov 4, 2014)

@@Saffyra I think they calculated it manually and went through one box at a time for everyone lol. Counting continues tmr (US time) haha..poor things!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@MissJexie I hope you get the status asap~ I can lend some codes out if you girls need any!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can use yours later when I need hehe..

@@Jane George I wanna withdraw some as points too, to make $50 for an order but nope, idk if they are keeping it this way..leaving them as completed?


----------



## Jane George (Nov 4, 2014)

@@veritazy no idea. if they tell us it would be better. I hate uncertainty in any parts of my life.

Between this and a delayed wantable this month, they gave me ten dollars for my inconvenience so not that upset, I am a bit all over the place. But if they can tell me I can do a withdrawal or not.


----------



## veritazy (Nov 4, 2014)

@@Jane George yeah I like things more organized too...but I'll leave them be rather than mess with them even more. Things will unravel themselves so I'll give it a couple of days before getting some points..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 4, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@Jane George yeah I like things more organized too...but I'll leave them be rather than mess with them even more. Things will unravel themselves so I'll give it a couple of days before getting some points..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


@@veritazy yep will leave it too. tbh not my biggest priority atm


----------



## biancardi (Nov 4, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Aha!  They totally fixed it.  I got the exactly correct commission.  They marked it as Empties (the last round of commission points).


mine are still off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 4, 2014)

I just sent Lauren two bottles of my favorite wine from my research days in Italy. (and I mentioned using it as a host gift for holiday parties if she's not into alcohol) It should arrive tomorrow--hopefully just in time for relaxing after all of these messes are cleared. I get the sense from her "yes, we know this is an issue" emails that she's probably just about at the end of her rope with everything.


----------



## Malaperelka (Nov 4, 2014)

Lauren is great and very professional   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Nov 4, 2014)

are you all using some type of courier service in SF?  I would like to send the ladies something, but I have no idea what service to use..


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> are you all using some type of courier service in SF?  I would like to send the ladies something, but I have no idea what service to use..


Naw, I just used wine.com and the address from the facebook page (which @@MissJexie confirmed worked for her cookie delivery).


----------



## biancardi (Nov 4, 2014)

thanks @fanserviced


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 5, 2014)

November is going to be a slow month for us apparently, especially if we don't get boxes again this week.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 5, 2014)

I hope they do not release 10 boxes on friday - that would SUCK. 

I don't mind a break.  This is the reverse to the end of september, where they released boxes every day that week.


----------



## veritazy (Nov 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I hope they do not release 10 boxes on friday - that would SUCK.
> 
> I don't mind a break.  This is the reverse to the end of september, where they released boxes every day that week.


Hahah they are super inconsistent with many things! Except Lauren, she's fab...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

However if they release 10 boxes, I can swoop them at once with 20% off coupon. Or is that their strategy all along... we'll see.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

wouldn't mind them doing it next friday as we have money then :lol:


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm so thankful for the break omg. I think I needed a bit of time away from Mememadness to set some other goals and try to balance my life a bit. I need to work on the goal of not collapsing and dying at my desk due to too much blogging/working in an office. Ahhaha

But I'm ok with some madness firing up again--the quietness is sad. hahah


----------



## Malaperelka (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi girls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Did you read this article? Very interesting https://www.techinasia.com/memebox-hyungseok-dino-ha/. Especially sentence: "Influencers are going to be an even greater part of the Memebox revenue model going forward."


----------



## biancardi (Nov 5, 2014)

Malaperelka said:


> Hi girls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Did you read this article? Very interesting https://www.techinasia.com/memebox-hyungseok-dino-ha/. Especially sentence: "Influencers are going to be an even greater part of the Memebox revenue model going forward."


I believe that the term influencer in the article is totally different from influencers within the affiliate program

they are referring to youtubers - like Vagabond Youth, Cutie Pie, Dani, etc.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

yep cause all the cutiepie boxes have done so well lol


----------



## biancardi (Nov 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> yep cause all the cutiepie boxes have done so well lol


lol

but seriously, the quote in the article was about their collaborations with youtubers, not affiliate reviews.


----------



## Malaperelka (Nov 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> lol
> 
> but seriously, the quote in the article was about their collaborations with youtubers, not affiliate reviews.


Yes, so maybe there will more collaborations soon... Hope better than previous.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks for posting that article, @@Malaperelka  That was so interesting.  So they did $700,000 in sales in September...  If they're rolling in money, why can't they hire better CS and WAY better programmers?!  

Based on the article it does look like we can expect more collab boxes.  I did appreciate that it said he makes no distinction between bloggers and popular youtubers, facebookers, etc.  Based on their past (and current) actions, I think that is true.  Memebox is very generous to bloggers.  Now if only a blogger could get a collab box!!

Although, I never in a million years would consider YOuTube the new HOllywood.  but thats probably because I rarely use it.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I believe that the term influencer in the article is totally different from influencers within the affiliate program
> 
> they are referring to youtubers - like Vagabond Youth, Cutie Pie, Dani, etc.


I got the sense that "influencers" is being used as a buzzword to describe people whose opinion can influence others more generally. It seems to come out of a few marketing books and Influencer Marketing theory (wikipedia page). Here's a book that talks about it. The idea is that a company targets only a few people whose opinion influences other people and then those people do the marketing for you, essentially. This theory seems to be especially popular (and relevant) due to the rise of social media. I think that Memebox named their group of bloggers/reviewers "Influencers" because they're inspired by the idea, but they really do seem to take a broad view of who wields influence.

And I now know what percentage of Memebox's overall September revenue my blog referred. hmm It's not big at all (at all!!), but I can see why they're sending us free lipgloss. ahahahahah If they're following this model closely it would suggest...that maybe Memebox will focus most of their perks on affiliates rather than VIPs and general customers. 

At the same time, I don't know that people are coming to my blog because they value my opinion or because they want to see what's in the box they ordered and to find some discount codes. ahahaha Unlike YouTube beauty gurus I don't think I can hold up a tube of lipgloss, say it's great, and inspire tons of sales. And that's why I don't have a box (and won't be getting one). LOL


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 5, 2014)

My sales are just a couple drops in a very big bucket, apparently!  I'm too terrified to ever do a YouTube video.  I don't even think i have an account.

@ Um...  But you could write a post about the Pony palette and get me to buy it so there you go!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 5, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> My sales are just a couple drops in a very big bucket, apparently!  I'm too terrified to ever do a YouTube video.  I don't even think i have an account.
> 
> @ Um...  But you could write a post about the Pony palette and get me to buy it so there you go!


ahahah you're very kind, but that palette was going to sell itself--it's great! And almost to you! EEE!!!


----------



## had706 (Nov 5, 2014)

@ I totally bought the Pony palette because of ur posts. I may not have even realized it was available as seems Memebox underpromoted this one! I should get mine tomorrow I can't wait!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

@ you showed me what I needed to see when I was considering the purchase and you answered my questions on instagram.... you were the main influencer on the palette


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 5, 2014)

had706 said:


> @ I totally bought the Pony palette because of ur posts. I may not have even realized it was available as seems Memebox underpromoted this one! I should get mine tomorrow I can't wait!


EEE!!! I hope you love it!!! I have no idea why they underpromoted it--so strange. I happened to have it due to my roundabout shopping--it was a lucky accident.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @ you showed me what I needed to see when I was considering the purchase and you answered my questions on instagram.... you were the main influencer on the palette


Well...that may have been a day when Admin Lizzy was running the fanserviced Instagram... ahahahaha


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Well...that may have been a day when Admin Lizzy was running the fanserviced Instagram... ahahahaha


lol well whether it was lizzy or you is irrelevant... you both rock


----------



## had706 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hmm after reading that article I hope the lack of new boxes lately doesn't mean they are going to do more collab boxes instead of Memeboxes.


----------



## marliepanda (Nov 5, 2014)

@ljblog what did Lauren say in her email? The one you talked about on Facebook, about them doing things to make up for the $30 codes?


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

anyone know if commission is staying as is?


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> anyone know if commission is staying as is?


I have no idea, but I'd love to know! 

I wonder what kind of events Memebox has planned for black friday/cyber monday if anything?


----------



## OiiO (Nov 5, 2014)

They just fixed my VIP codes by the way. There was no explanation, just a reply with codes and an official Meme-email with the same ones.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 5, 2014)

OiiO said:


> They just fixed my VIP codes by the way. There was no explanation, just a reply with codes and an official Meme-email with the same ones.


They didnt' fix mine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> they just sent me the generic e-mail that rambles on about how I need to be signed up to recieve their newsletter or I won't get my VIP e-mails etc. Uhhh Memebox I've been subscribed to your newsletter since it existed...

They did send me codes though, so that's nice...but yea, that doesn't cure my concern about not getting them going forward.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 5, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> They didnt' fix mine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> they just sent me the generic e-mail that rambles on about how I need to be signed up to recieve their newsletter or I won't get my VIP e-mails etc. Uhhh Memebox I've been subscribed to your newsletter since it existed...
> 
> They did send me codes though, so that's nice...but yea, that doesn't cure my concern about not getting them going forward.


There had to be some kind of glitch in their system, because I've been getting those codes since VIP thing started and this is the first month when I didn't.


----------



## marliepanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Okay so it seems commission is staying as is BUT if a box that is already granted gets cancelled the commission goes down. I noticed mine had dropped and when I checked a had 1 more cancelled box that the last time. So we keep it as long as they dont cancel.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 5, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Okay so it seems commission is staying as is BUT if a box that is already granted gets cancelled the commission goes down. I noticed mine had dropped and when I checked a had 1 more cancelled box that the last time. So we keep it as long as they dont cancel.


Is that the official word?  I didn't email because I was hoping someone else would and report back.  But I don't want to take out Memepoints if it's going to mess something up.


----------



## marliepanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Not official no sorry just what's happened to mine


----------



## veritazy (Nov 6, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> But I don't want to take out Memepoints if it's going to mess something up.


Same here. Anyone wants to ask? lol *chickens*

sidenote:

The 'boss' apparently posted on IG that he is in Shanghai for a business trip. Maybe thats why stuff are on halt atm. We will probably get something Friday or Monday. It has been a good, long rest. I went on hiatus as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 7, 2014)

For future reference can someone explain how to cash out for points? I did a $10 request and was paid via PayPal lol.


----------



## marliepanda (Nov 7, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> For future reference can someone explain how to cash out for points? I did a $10 request and was paid via PayPal lol.


Haha pass! Thats random as... thats not how it usually works!


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 7, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Haha pass! Thats random as... thats not how it usually works!


That's what I thought! But the email and my affiliate page definitely say PayPal. The money isn't in there yet so I assume it takes a while... I dunno, first timer.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 7, 2014)

It always says paypal but pays as points under thirty


----------



## biancardi (Nov 7, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> That's what I thought! But the email and my affiliate page definitely say PayPal. The money isn't in there yet so I assume it takes a while... I dunno, first timer.


it always states that - it should be going into your memepoints soon.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 7, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> That's what I thought! But the email and my affiliate page definitely say PayPal. The money isn't in there yet so I assume it takes a while... I dunno, first timer.


It just says PayPal, I don't know why. It'll come as points. I usually send an email to say I requested points, too, but I don't know it actually helps get them faster.

Unless you actually got a PayPal payment, then that really is weird!


----------



## marliepanda (Nov 7, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> That's what I thought! But the email and my affiliate page definitely say PayPal. The money isn't in there yet so I assume it takes a while... I dunno, first timer.



ohhh you havent actually got it in paypal?? it always says paypal sorry but it will go to points, i thought you had got it in your account!


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 7, 2014)

Ohhhhh ok, thanks ladies. I assumed since it would be points it would go in to my account straight away and when they weren't there I thought someone made an error. At least I know now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 7, 2014)

no it takes 7/8+ days


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 7, 2014)

So anyone else that is an official "Influencer" get that generic e-mail saying "based on your feedback, we'll be ending the influencer program."

Uh.

Who is the influencer that is complaining about free boxes? Based on who's feedback, exactly? LOL

I'm not sure who is on their influencer list and who isn't, but I thought I'd mention it here because I find it strange that there have been NO new boxes, and now suddenly they're ending the program that made them so popular (all the early promotion for Memebox came directly from their "influencers")...what is going on at Memebox?


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 7, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> So anyone else that is an official "Influencer" get that generic e-mail saying "based on your feedback, we'll be ending the influencer program."
> 
> Uh.
> 
> ...


I didn't.  copy paste?  

Because that sounds terrible!

I was figuring it was because of the China site that was supposed to go live today...


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 7, 2014)

_Hi Memeboxer!_

_We’ve really enjoyed working with you to spread the word about Memebox and K-beauty to the world.  Without your enthusiasm, we wouldn’t have been able to educate as many people about K-beauty as we have.  _

_Based on your feedback, we’re making some changes to our Memebox Influencers Program which you have been a part of. Starting today, November 7, 2014, we’ll be ending the current Memebox Influencer Program.  We’ll still contact you from time to time to let you know about exciting things that are happening at Memebox, including any relevant new programs.  _

_Thank you for your support!  If you have any questions, please do let us know, and stay tuned for more exciting programs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_

So...you're ending the program based on "our feedback" and will contact us from time to time. It's like Memebox is breaking up with the Influencers who helped make them so huge and is like "it's not you, it's me...we can still be friends...I'll call you sometime..."


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 7, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> So anyone else that is an official "Influencer" get that generic e-mail saying "based on your feedback, we'll be ending the influencer program."
> 
> Uh.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I got that email... and I hadn't even realized I was on their influencer list. XD


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 7, 2014)

The weirdest part about this is that they sent me more boxes this month than any month previously. I got 2 boxes so far in November and then today they sent me not only the Halloween box (a little late?) but also Free From Oil and Troubles.

I'm wondering if they had one last big push to get extra boxes out to bloggers before ending the program all together? Either way, I'm not understanding how this benefits them in any way. Sending overstock boxes to bloggers and youtubers is a way to continue earning free advertising and promotion.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 7, 2014)

My guess?

They're going to be more picky about who they send boxes to.  And call it something else?  And some will probably get put on the  new "list".

I do remember Lauren said something about affiliates and influencers and a round of emails that was supposed to go out.  That was when I asked her what an Influencer.  I should hunt down that email.

Uhh... I hope its not because they are going to YouTube only!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 7, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> My guess?
> 
> They're going to be more picky about who they send boxes to.  And call it something else?  And some will probably get put on the  new "list".
> 
> ...


I wouldn't doubt that, either. And considering they're obsessed with youtube, I wouldn't put that past them. I hope they realize that their top affiliates are mostly, if not all, bloggers from what I understand.

Companies underestimate blogs because there's no visual number underneath each post showing how many views it has. People may watch a lot of youtube, but there are SO many more bloggers that put in so much effort. Anyone that does both with tell you how much more work blogging is. 

I would love an update from anyone that hears anything different going forward about a new program or any programs happening. I know people are weary of posting about things in case someone here gets upset they weren't included etc, but I just like to keep track of what kind of things are going down behind the scenes with memebox. 

Something is brewing with them...but I'm not entirely sure what it is.


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 7, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> The weirdest part about this is that they sent me more boxes this month than any month previously. I got 2 boxes so far in November and then today they sent me not only the Halloween box (a little late?) but also Free From Oil and Troubles.
> 
> I'm wondering if they had one last big push to get extra boxes out to bloggers before ending the program all together? Either way, I'm not understanding how this benefits them in any way. Sending overstock boxes to bloggers and youtubers is a way to continue earning free advertising and promotion.


The exact same thing happened to me - lots of boxes for review this month (most of them "old", i.e. ones that were sold out at least 2-3 weeks ago). And ironically, they sent me those exact same boxes today as well (Halloween &amp; Free From Oil and Troubles), lol. 

I wouldn't be surprised if that's exactly what they did (re: getting rid of extra boxes and subsequently, the influencer program). But... it is what it is. *kanyeshrug*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 7, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> The exact same thing happened to me - lots of boxes for review this month (most of them "old", i.e. ones that were sold out at least 2-3 weeks ago). And ironically, they sent me those exact same boxes today as well (Halloween &amp; Free From Oil and Troubles), lol.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if that's exactly what they did (re: getting rid of extra boxes and subsequently, the influencer program). But... it is what it is. *kanyeshrug*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


hahaha kanyeshrug!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You should have seen the exasperation today when my DHL man handed me my foot/city girl/sleeping bundle AND two more boxes. I wanted to cry LOL. While it's always nice to see Memeboxes at my door, when you're a blogger, all you can think about is "omg 5 boxes to photograph/edit/write/post etc when am I going to find them timeeee"


----------



## biancardi (Nov 7, 2014)

that is so strange.....

Also, I find the lack of communication from memebox in regards to withdrawals disturbing.  I made a withdrawal a few days ago and nothing.  It still is in pending status.


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 7, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> hahaha kanyeshrug!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> You should have seen the exasperation today when my DHL man handed me my foot/city girl/sleeping bundle AND two more boxes. I wanted to cry LOL. While it's always nice to see Memeboxes at my door, when you're a blogger, all you can think about is "omg 5 boxes to photograph/edit/write/post etc when am I going to find them timeeee"


YOU TOTALLY UNDERSTAND ME. 

I was like... oh god, more??? XD And I still need to write a review/photograph my FCS box, haha. FUN TIMES.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 8, 2014)

Very odd. I fount that email too.


----------



## veritazy (Nov 8, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> So anyone else that is an official "Influencer" get that generic e-mail saying "based on your feedback, we'll be ending the influencer program."
> 
> Uh.
> 
> ...


I wonder who too lol. I knew it will end someday...but not like this. Hah...I wanna thank Lauren for her services so far though.

That was abrupt and I thought it was only me receiving it since I dive into a week-long hiatus on my blog.

@@Jane George yea very odd and sad. its like I know my child wont be visiting home anymore...


----------



## Jane George (Nov 8, 2014)

i wonder what will change next.

been waiting since wednesday for review points.

maybe they decided china is a better market and are going to concentrate there for a bit


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 8, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> _Hi Memeboxer!_
> 
> _We’ve really enjoyed working with you to spread the word about Memebox and K-beauty to the world.  Without your enthusiasm, we wouldn’t have been able to educate as many people about K-beauty as we have.  _
> 
> ...


It's so baffling because they suddenly gave this group of people a name, then they sent them a ton of boxes, and abruptly ended it? Like...that seems like a brilliant way to just piss off the people they consider influencers??? ????? It would be better not to fire the thing up at all, really, because that's got to be disappointing.

I really feel like the Memebox promotional approach is kind of like the spaghetti doneness trick that people tried to tell me about before I really knew how to cook it--throw a piece at the wall and if it sticks it's done. There's an easier way that doesn't involve cleaning a bunch of wet noodles off the floor, Memebox, but it requires some skill and confidence.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 8, 2014)

tbh I am not bothered about having boxes sent to me, or not in this case, but I am upset memebox are throwing me so off kilter.

I love memebox but I love consistency, certainty and customer service more.

personally i have never threw spaghetti at a wall


----------



## veritazy (Nov 8, 2014)

@ Nope wasn't pissed or anything, but I can't deny I was a little sad.  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Cuz I'm a student on loans and those review boxes helped a lot... 

And @@Jane George I totally agree with what you said about consistency, certainty and customer service. 3Cs! I do have some issues but I rather not email them because I know how long I might have to wait that that will just escalate my frustrations sometimes. I let many things unravel by themselves. Often 2 weeks is my limit for waiting.

Sidenote;

So I did email Lauren about the whole situation and all, and here's an excerpt of her reply;



Spoiler



I was unsure about the wording for "based on your feedback" but to clarify, it just means we were delighted at the feedback and based on what we were able to see, we're able to end this program to hopefully have better ones in the future. I'll be working on future programs so keep an eye out for updates "


----------



## OiiO (Nov 8, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> hahaha kanyeshrug!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> You should have seen the exasperation today when my DHL man handed me my foot/city girl/sleeping bundle AND two more boxes. I wanted to cry LOL. While it's always nice to see Memeboxes at my door, when you're a blogger, all you can think about is "omg 5 boxes to photograph/edit/write/post etc when am I going to find them timeeee"


Amen to that! I have 65 drafts of things I need to write about sitting in my dashboard since September! And yesterday my USPS guy dropped Global #16, Omg3, Chocomania, Blackheads no More, Birchbox and a couple big priority boxes with other seasonal beauty stuff. I think I may have bitten more than I can chew and it really stresses me out.

Regarding the end of the Influencer program, I was never a part of it, but to me it looks like they're clearing house. Not going to lie, sometimes when I would look up reviews on boxes I didn't buy I occasionally stumble upon very sloppy-looking blogs with tiny blurry pictures and reworded product card, and seeing that Memebox sent them the box gratis felt a bit unfair_ [like, is there any quality control at all?]_. I'm sure those of you who put a lot of effort in your reviews will definitely be invited back in whatever future program Memebox introduces, but people who clearly lacked the enthusiasm_ [and I bet it reflected in lack of affiliate sales]_ will be out permanently.


----------



## marliepanda (Nov 8, 2014)

They definitely need to clear house. Some reviewers are terrible, poorly written, no information, crap pics. Same for youtube, some clearly have no idea what they're on about. Often they have very low views and subscribers too so it's not as if they're marzia and are gonna get hits regardless.

They definitely need to be more selective


----------



## biancardi (Nov 8, 2014)

OiiO said:


> Amen to that! I have 65 drafts of things I need to write about sitting in my dashboard since September! And yesterday my USPS guy dropped Global #16, Omg3, Chocomania, Blackheads no More, Birchbox and a couple big priority boxes with other seasonal beauty stuff. I think I may have bitten more than I can chew and it really stresses me out.
> 
> *Regarding the end of the Influencer program, I was never a part of it, but to me it looks like they're clearing house. Not going to lie, sometimes when I would look up reviews on boxes I didn't buy I occasionally stumble upon very sloppy-looking blogs with tiny blurry pictures and reworded product card, and seeing that Memebox sent them the box gratis felt a bit unfair [like, is there any quality control at all?].* I'm sure those of you who put a lot of effort in your reviews will definitely be invited back in whatever future program Memebox introduces, but people who clearly lacked the enthusiasm_ [and I bet it reflected in lack of affiliate sales]_ will be out permanently.


I've always wondered that too and would shake my head in amazement....I am not in that program and just would be puzzled how those reviewers would be in that program and I wasn't - lol


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 8, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> _Hi Memeboxer!_
> 
> _We’ve really enjoyed working with you to spread the word about Memebox and K-beauty to the world.  Without your enthusiasm, we wouldn’t have been able to educate as many people about K-beauty as we have.  _
> 
> ...


Oh my god, this! 

I felt a little insulted!

I sure as heck didn't give them any feedback about the program!


----------



## veritazy (Nov 8, 2014)

Okay I think Lauren will sort it out. In my last email to her she did clarify that there will be something new on Memebox soon, and more exciting programs for us affiliates. I don't think we should rant it out on anyone who got the perks because Memebox was the ones to decide anyways, and they probably know what they are doing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The influencers program is for small blogs who aren't earning much, and I think it might be based of the commissions? Just an assumption here...

I do wish I could magically gain the power to bestow a wish box (maybe from the suggestion thread) each to all of you wonderful ladies and we shall have a box party here muahaha~


----------



## Jane George (Nov 8, 2014)

Tbh i don't know how they picked. my commisions were never that high but I did buy a lot.

I am also finding it insulting when I read a comment on here that people with smaller view numbers or subscribers shouldn't be eligible.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 8, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Tbh i don't know how they picked. my commisions were never that high but I did buy a lot.
> 
> I am also finding it insulting when I read a comment on here that people with smaller view numbers or subscribers shouldn't be eligible.



Who said that?  I think the only comment I agreed on was with "reviewers" who didn't do a good job.  And I think that others were stating that as well - it wasn't that they had small reader/viewer ship, but that they did crap reviews and didn't know what they were talking about.

I asked Lauren about who was in the influencers program and she stated it had nothing to do with sales, commissions, viewership, etc.

My blog is very small with its viewership.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Who said that?  I think the only comment I agreed on was with "reviewers" who didn't do a good job.  And I think that others were stating that as well - it wasn't that they had small reader/viewer ship, but that they did crap reviews and didn't know what they were talking about.
> 
> I asked Lauren about who was in the influencers program and she stated it had nothing to do with sales, commissions, viewership, etc.
> 
> My blog is very small with its viewership.


Maybe I misunderstood a comment further up this page.... if i did I am sorry

Tbh as a youtube channel you can see my views and subs unlike a blog but I have to admit for me this is a hobby though so getting the extra boxes were great but not the be all and end all for me. Although I did get to try boxes I would never buy.

edited as I can't spell for toffee


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 8, 2014)

It sounds like something new has been in the works for awhile.  Last month, Lauren alluded to this in an email exchange we were having.  (I'm not an Influencer) 

I don't think anyone thinks that anyone here *shouldn't* get a box.  In reality, it's Memebox' choice, of course, who gets a box and who doesn't.  I'm happy for whoever gets a box no matter how small or how big their blog is, especially because I know how MUCH that would have meant to me when I was getting 2k views a month.

I do think that they are rearranging their program.  I don't think they they will stop sending out review boxes but I do think they will be cutting back on how many are sent out.  Previously it appears that commissions, pageviews, love for Memebox, blog or YouTube, and quality of reviews didn't seem to matter much.  I'm guessing that going forward, some of these things may be given weight.  That is common and how most affiliate programs work, so it doesn't surprise me.  There are many affiliate programs/companies that wont even look at me because I don't have a YouTube channel or because I get less than 100k views a month.

Memebox has been so generous with boxes and I love Memebox for that.  I also understand that change is necessary with a growing business and that certain practices need to become more streamlined.  I think that's going to be hard for Memebox since they seem to be flying by the seat of their pants.  

I hope everyone appreciates what Memebox has done so far (it's VERY unusual) and I know I *still* appreciate the box they did send me waaay back in the day (From Nature! /swoon).  I don't know why I got a box and I don't know why they stopped.

So even though Memebox is like a crazy aunt, I love them in spite of their insanity and imperfection.


----------



## marliepanda (Nov 8, 2014)

I think you've misunderstood me. Marzia does crap unboxings but has millions of subs so I see why they get a box

People who do shit unboxings with low subs I don't get.

People with low subs with quality reviews, well worded and effort put in I have no issue with.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 8, 2014)

sorry i think i did misunderstand... but brains not functioning 100% today.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm definitely interested to see how things are going to unfold going forward. The recent $5 coupon change, the lack of boxes, and now the end of the influencer program is a LOT of change for their affiliates and their customers. I'm very curious to why they thought taking a week off from boxes was a good business choice. I just keeping imagining that there are big changes and updates coming and they're all preparing for them.

I think my main hope is that with the revamp of the Influencer program (if there's one at all) is that the right people will continue to get boxes. I worry that smaller blogs will fall through the crack and huge blogs and highly subscribed youtube stars will be where they start targeting. 

I hate to feel like they used smaller blogs to build their business because it was cheaper and easier, and small bloggers and youtubers are usually more enthusiastic when working with a company etc. I just hope they don't stray away from the people who helped build them up.

Small blogs are what made them as popular as they are. There's no questioning that!

All in all, I'm just sitting back and waiting excitedly and hope they continue being as awesome as they have been this past year. Ups and downs aside, We all love memebox for a reason! I hope those things we love about memebox continue for a while  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## msambrosia (Nov 8, 2014)

I think it would be really terrible of them to cut out the small blogs that have helped them gained such a huge following. I would have never known about Memebox if it hadn't been for @@MissJexie and would have never made the jump to purchase one if it hadn't been for her enthusiasm. I think that small blogs have a lot to offer and hope that Memebox can see that.

I'm worried, though, because they seem to have adopted a position that throwing boxes and doing collaborations with youtubers with big numbers is the way to go. :/ Yeah, those people might draw a crowd and their subscribers might buy a box based on the collaboration, but I wonder how many of those people are repeat customers? In the groups I'm a part of, most of the avid Memebox fans don't usually have good things to say about those collaborations. 

I just keeping about that girl that got the box of products--I can't remember her name--and she had no clue what she was talking about. She claimed it was a Memebox, but it was actually products from their shop. The whole video was cringeworthy. I hope those are the types of "influencers" they are hoping to weed out, and replace those with people that actually have an enthusiasm for Korean products.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 8, 2014)

yes I have seen that video. Until then I didn't know they sent out boxes of memeshop products


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 8, 2014)

msambrosia said:


> I think it would be really terrible of them to cut out the small blogs that have helped them gained such a huge following. I would have never known about Memebox if it hadn't been for @@MissJexie and would have never made the jump to purchase one if it hadn't been for her enthusiasm. I think that small blogs have a lot to offer and hope that Memebox can see that.
> 
> I'm worried, though, because they seem to have adopted a position that throwing boxes and doing collaborations with youtubers with big numbers is the way to go. :/ Yeah, those people might draw a crowd and their subscribers might buy a box based on the collaboration, but I wonder how many of those people are repeat customers? In the groups I'm a part of, most of the avid Memebox fans don't usually have good things to say about those collaborations.
> 
> I just keeping about that girl that got the box of products--I can't remember her name--and she had no clue what she was talking about. She claimed it was a Memebox, but it was actually products from their shop. The whole video was cringeworthy. I hope those are the types of "influencers" they are hoping to weed out, and replace those with people that actually have an enthusiasm for Korean products.


It was this doofus and a half:


----------



## marliepanda (Nov 8, 2014)

That was Mortemer. And if I am thinking rightly she got another box after that (she did another vid after and none since, so why they sent her another I dont know) thats exactly the sort of thing I mean.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 8, 2014)

Congrats, Miss Jexie on hosting the next hall of fame!!  That is great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm super proud of you, @@MissJexie, and I can't wait to see your sale!!  Eeee!!  You are the perfect person for this sort of thing! A big CONGRATULATIONS to you!!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 8, 2014)

Thank you guys!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;3


----------



## veritazy (Nov 9, 2014)

Woot! I can't wait for your Haul of fame~ @@MissJexie *cue The Script*


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Nov 9, 2014)

Congrats  @MissJexie!! very curious to see what you picked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Still wish they would make that haul of fame thing global, but no worries I help promote  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 9, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Woot! I can't wait for your Haul of fame~ @@MissJexie *cue The Script*





marjojojoleintje said:


> Congrats  @MissJexie!! very curious to see what you picked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Still wish they would make that haul of fame thing global, but no worries I help promote  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm super excited! I only wish they had a slightly larger selection in the US shop. There were a few things I wanted to add to my list that I wasn't able to *cough* morning sheets *cough*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Nov 9, 2014)

@@MissJexie is the next Hall of Famer?? This is awesome news - congrats, girl!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm so new to Memebox and Memeshop that I don't know all the ins and outs, but congrats, Miss Jexie!!  Can't wait to see what it all means.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I agree with the sentiment about crappy reviewers.  I see some blogs that have lower views and followings but fantastic photos and well-written descriptions and reviews -- THEY influence me to buy products.  Then I see space cadet vloggers who say "Um" every other word, have no clue what they're reviewing, and have blurry pictures yet have big followings.  Sigh.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 9, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> I'm so new to Memebox and Memeshop that I don't know all the ins and outs, but congrats, Miss Jexie!!  Can't wait to see what it all means.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I agree with the sentiment about crappy reviewers.  I see some blogs that have lower views and followings but fantastic photos and well-written descriptions and reviews -- THEY influence me to buy products.  Then I see space cadet vloggers who say "Um" every other word, have no clue what they're reviewing, and have blurry pictures yet have big followings.  Sigh.





flushblush said:


> @@MissJexie is the next Hall of Famer?? This is awesome news - congrats, girl!


 Thank you, Ladies!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@TheSilverNail The Hello Pretty Bird "Haul of Fame" is actually up on the Memebox site right now, so you can check it out and get an idea of what it's all about haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Basically Memebox chooses a US-based blogger, and asks them to pick their favorite products specifically from the US shop. Then, Memebox does an exclusive sale called the "Haul of Fame" where that bloggers favorite products are sold at a deep discount. At the same time during the sale, the blogger will do a review of the products as well as host a giveaway where one of their reader will win the collection. It's all very fun!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 9, 2014)

@@MissJexie yay!!! We've been waiting for this to happen, awesomeee!!! I can't wait to see your picks!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 9, 2014)

grats @@MissJexie I will have a looksee when it comes up.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 9, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> @@MissJexie yay!!! We've been waiting for this to happen, awesomeee!!! I can't wait to see your picks!





Jane George said:


> grats @@MissJexie I will have a looksee when it comes up.


Thank you, ladies!  :wub:


----------



## biancardi (Nov 10, 2014)

I did a withdrawal on the 4th and it is still pending.  Anyone else not getting theirs?


----------



## Jane George (Nov 10, 2014)

points take 7 to 8 days


----------



## blinded (Nov 10, 2014)

I did a withdrawal for points on the 3rd and they showed up on the 7th.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 10, 2014)

Jane George said:


> points take 7 to 8 days


no, that isn't what they have stated.  They take 3 -4 days.  Has this changed?   I was getting them within 2-3 days prior to last week.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 10, 2014)

blinded said:


> I did a withdrawal for points on the 3rd and they showed up on the 7th.


Ahh, so it looks like I might get mine today, if they are going in chronological order.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 10, 2014)

Mine have always been a week tbh... sometimes 8 days plus


----------



## biancardi (Nov 10, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Mine have always been a week tbh... sometimes 8 days plus



I have never had that except for that horrible 2 week period at the end of August/beginning of September stretch.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 10, 2014)

About time @@MissJexie got

To do this . Even though can't order in the uk excited to know what you chose .I mean it was her who popped

Up 11 months ago and then started the actual meme thread .and how we had fun those first few months of the box releases and our first chance of meme hauling and loves of cheese cream. Lol the rest is history


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 10, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> About time @@MissJexie got
> 
> To do this . Even though can't order in the uk excited to know what you chose .I mean it was her who popped
> 
> Up 11 months ago and then started the actual meme thread .and how we had fun those first few months of the box releases and our first chance of meme hauling and loves of cheese cream. Lol the rest is history


Thanks Lorna!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ahh the beginnings of the Memethread were very fond memories for me! lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I know, it actually sucks that the haul of fames are US only. Not only because the bloggers have to choose from a very small group of products (the US shop isn't that big at all, unfortunately!) but more importantly because international buyers cannot participate...which makes no sense to me. I feel like if they really wanted the shop to take off, they would focus less on the US shop in particular, but on the global shop as a whole.

I still found some great picks- some of the things I used and still love right when I was getting into K-beauty, as well as some newer products from brands I trust. But I still wish that more than just US shoppers could participate in the sale as well as the giveaway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I can only cross my fingers that they feature some international bloggers and allow them to do global shop hauls...that would be amazing!


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 10, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Mine have always been a week tbh... sometimes 8 days plus


Same here.  And that's with sending an email saying that I requested them.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 10, 2014)

I timed this request thinking by the time money was in my account and the pints cleared that I could use my 20% off voucher


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 10, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I timed this request thinking by the time money was in my account and the pints cleared that I could use my 20% off voucher


I wish there would be set-date withdrawals for points kind of like PayPal disbursements at the beginning of the month--it would be great if we knew when to expect them. At this point it's just kind of like...???


----------



## biancardi (Nov 10, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I wish there would be set-date withdrawals for points kind of like PayPal disbursements at the beginning of the month--it would be great if we knew when to expect them. At this point it's just kind of like...???


yep.   With this new once-a-week release thing, I may just be cashing out my commissions.  I am tired of waiting over a week for my stupid points which I roll right back into purchasing stuff at memebox.   HELLO - memespies, the more I purchase, the more I can review, which potentially means more sales I can generate for you.  Holding up my commissions is not good business sense.


----------



## veritazy (Nov 11, 2014)

@fanserviced @biancardi maybe they should hire more people to handle 1-2 tasks rather than push it all to one person. Idk if the absence of boxes gave them time to catch up with things, but it is slower these days in the Memeverse! 

Whatever tactic this is, it is working...there are only 4 value sets left last I checked.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 11, 2014)

still nothing on my points.  Has Lauren been in contact  with anyone for affiliate withdrawals?


----------



## Jane George (Nov 11, 2014)

no review points and no commission... although i expect that thurs or fri


----------



## biancardi (Nov 11, 2014)

Jane George said:


> no review points and no commission... although i expect that thurs or fri


I hope it will be wayyyyy before friday as that is when the next boxes are released. 

taps foot impatiently.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 11, 2014)

there goes my commission..... review points are mia


----------



## biancardi (Nov 11, 2014)

yeah, they are awaking from the dead!  I finally got mine after a week (commission).  My review points are also MIA.  So much for that 24 hour turnaround - lol


----------



## veritazy (Nov 12, 2014)

Jane George said:


> there goes my commission..... review points are mia


yeah still MIA. and so are my commission points. But I think we caved anyways. I'm going on no-buy till Jan/xmas boxes appear. I think its enough boxes to last me 3 years lol~ 

Have you gotten anything @@biancardi?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 12, 2014)

I've written to Lauren again regarding the VIP link-sharing policy. My strong feeling is that if there's a policy regarding VIP links, it doesn't actually exist until there's notice sent to all VIPs/affiliates about it. I heard the policy directly from Lauren, so I'm bound by that imo, but Memebox honestly can't count on me and the folks in the British Memebox group to run around shaming people who share VIP links without being told they can't--that's not my style and it's not my job. Plus, what would I even point to as justification for it, given that Memepolicy seems to change depending on the person one talks to and the hour? My main concern is this vague promise of a "list" that they're keeping of people who share VIP links. I doubt they're organized enough to have one, but on the off chance they are, it seems pretty dreadful to hold people accountable for following a policy they were never told about. So I've written and asked _again_ for either clarification to me that VIP links are ok or a notice sent to VIPs/affiliates regarding the policy. grumble grumble grumble


----------



## biancardi (Nov 12, 2014)

I don't share the actual VIP links anymore...  I post the pics and the description, which I was told was okay.....But I do think it is hurting my sales now because everyone else is sharing the direct links, where as I either use the link from a search or my default affiliate link.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 12, 2014)

i only shared an affiliate link for the elixir bundle today. I don't tend to share vip links anymore.

is it me or are sales low this month so far

wonder what is going on with review points


----------



## biancardi (Nov 12, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i only shared an affiliate link for the elixir bundle today. I don't tend to share vip links anymore.
> 
> *is it me or are sales low this month so far*
> 
> wonder what is going on with review points


it isn't just you.....the lack of boxes this month has hurt


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 12, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i only shared an affiliate link for the elixir bundle today. I don't tend to share vip links anymore.
> 
> is it me or are sales low this month so far
> 
> wonder what is going on with review points


Yeah, mine are chopped in half (and keep in mind that I happened to have the palette review and giveaway launched pretty much at an accidentally ideal time, so that may be even a slightly higher rate than most people are seeing).
I do feel resentful of the fact that some of us are under this VIP interdict while most people haven't been informed and can go about things as usual. I want my readers to get the absolute best, insidery, current info from my blog/social media profiles and this VIP gap in what I'm able to offer and what other people can offer is really not good. I'm respecting what Lauren said out of hope that in the long run being on good terms with her will be better for my readers than short-term sale links, but it's irritating to be so bound while the rules aren't even official imo.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 12, 2014)

With no official interdict I am not discontinuing my VIP link distribution.  Not that I do it much.  I did post it on twitter but Memebox doesnt use twitter so I doubt they even saw it.  Instagram is annoying for posting any kind of links so Ive only done it once there.  I have one post where people can find it if they want it but they'd have to know it's there in the first place.  

I specifically haven't asked Lauren just so no one has told me no because I do love to abide by rules.  Yay, rules! Lists! And I would totally be like you @ and if she had told me no I would feel morally reprehensible if I violated that.  

Yes, sales are halfed from last month.  Which goes to show just how much Memeboxes mean and how little business either Memeshop gets.


----------



## veritazy (Nov 12, 2014)

I rarely ever share it on IG or any platforms...used to do it for people who don't have VIPs last month only in the FB group but after the warnings I stop doing that. You ladies are right...it seems unfair that we are playing fair and seeing our commissions suffer because of that. Mine is clearly on a plateau since forever but yeah..I rather see an official email about it. Hmm.. :/


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 12, 2014)

so no one has got commission or points still, its taking for ever. and i keep thinking the affiliate commission page is broken its so quiet, people have not been spending at all.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 12, 2014)

mine are in the low single figures..... i've had commission but still waiting for review points from wed/thurs


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 12, 2014)

my commissions are painfully PAINFULLY low this month. Like WAY less than half of what I did last month. It's not surprising though, as there's been absolutely nothing to buy except for the recent thanksgiving boxes, which picked my sales up slightly.

I'm weary about posting the VIP link. No one has told me one way or the other whether or not I'm allowed to post it, but I'm still on the fence about it. Seriously I think anyone that has been told not to post it should explain that there are always facebook spammers and smaller blogs sharing it, and that it's hurting our commissions sales by following the rules while less reputable people are gaining in sales. It just doesn't seem fair to punish the people trying to abide by the rules.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 13, 2014)

I wonder if the whole thing was because they were sick of the facebook spammers.  I can't see anyone getting mad at any of us for it.  We are real people and we work hard!


----------



## OiiO (Nov 13, 2014)

Likewise, my commissions are really low this month. Boxes are where the money's at, Memespies!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 13, 2014)

my review points came overnight yay


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 13, 2014)

Verrrry interesting....

Edit: I'm glad to see people are still receiving points.  I was a little worried they might have gone away with the Influencer program.  I've managed to not get any boxes for about three weeks now and havent had any reviews to post.  So no chance to test the system.

Any yes, I'm suffering from Memewithdrawals.

Those should be fixed since I think I'm getting one today and then SEVEN should get here before the end of November.  I should have spaced them out better :*)


----------



## Jane George (Nov 13, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Verrrry interesting....


huh?


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 13, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Verrrry interesting....
> 
> Edit: I'm glad to see people are still receiving points.  I was a little worried they might have gone away with the Influencer program.  I've managed to not get any boxes for about three weeks now and havent had any reviews to post.  So no chance to test the system.
> 
> ...


I'm hoping the points start picking up speed, because I've got 4 box reviews coming out over the next few days, and I'd love to have those points for future boxes. I'm going to go on a spending spree because I feel like it's been WAY too long since we had legit boxes. I'm crossing my fingers for some new boxes tonight. That not only means shopping time, but also more commissions for all of us! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 13, 2014)

Pfff. Haven't recieved a single point in 2 soon 3 weeks. And I've sent in close to 10 lately..


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 14, 2014)

Whoa.  I totally forgot there was even a promotion for the Time on my Lip stuff.  Now if only they would releases good boxes, I could use my points.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 14, 2014)

I wonder if we will get masks like we did lip tints.  Because I got a lip tint and I wasn't an Influencer so I don't think that was part of the program.

Of course we didnt get palettes or pacts sent to us for promotion either.  Hm.

A mask would be awesome.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 14, 2014)

i didn't get one sent by them but did end up with one thanks to @biancardi  Wouldn't mind a mask though


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 14, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Whoa.  I totally forgot there was even a promotion for the Time on my Lip stuff.  Now if only they would releases good boxes, I could use my points.


I totally forgot too. I logged in and saw I had more points and i was like...wait where did those come from?! lol


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 15, 2014)

So... did anyone else get an email about the new Ambassador program?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm surprised it hasn't been mentioned here yet! (unless it's a fight club kind of thing where we're not _supposed_ to talk about it, hahaha).


----------



## biancardi (Nov 15, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> So... did anyone else get an email about the new Ambassador program?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm surprised it hasn't been mentioned here yet! (unless it's a fight club kind of thing where we're not _supposed_ to talk about it, hahaha).


I am not going to talk about it - I think it causes some strife that is unnecessary.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 15, 2014)

Well I didnt.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 15, 2014)

Ambassador, huh?  I wonder how that's different than Influencer.  No more boxes sent out, maybe?


----------



## Jane George (Nov 15, 2014)

No idea but tbh either way I am past caring.

could be based on commission?


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 15, 2014)

I think the entire point of this thread is to talk about thing like the ambassador program, the influencer program, products that are sent to review, affiliate events/issues review points etc etc etc.

I can't lie and say I haven't been incredibly irritated with the sour grapes in here in the past few months.

I don't get all the same things that everyone else does. I am willing to bet I even make less commission than a large chunk of you. When Saffyra got the first Haul of Fame, before we even knew what it was, I was absolutely thrilled and overjoyed for her. When she posted about it here, there were a few people that gave her some 'tude about it, which I thought was really unfortunate. What I'm trying to say is,  I really don't think that we should be censoring what we say here for fear of someone being jealous.

If you're a blogger, and you haven't been in a situation where a company gives things and offers programs to other bloggers and not you, then I don't know what to tell you. I chat with other MUT bloggers in private messages all the time and we laugh about how the SAME subscription boxes and companies will tell us both 2 different things, or will give product to one of us and not the other. That's part of the deal as a blogger. You're not going to be treated the same as everyone else, and that's totally OK.

I said nothing about the Ambassador Program e-mail because I didn't want people to start going off and getting upset if they didn't receive the same e-mail. But I think that's silly. This thread was set up and evolved as a place where affiliates can discuss the behind-the-scenes happenings, and that includes programs they are invited to through Memebox.

So from now on, I just ask this: if other people getting free product that you may not get, or an event or program is going on that you were not asked to participate in and you're bitter or angry about that, this may not be the thread for you to be in. We're all here to help and support and commiserate when things are confusing or going crazy with our commissions. We're here to congratulate each other, not to make each other feel awkward about posting things where the're supposed to be posted.

I am going on 28 hours with no sleep, so I am probably coming off incredibly mean and rude but I just have to be blunt because I'm too tired to be anything else.

*long story short:* This is the affiliates thread. This is where we discuss affiliate-related things. Influencer programs/ambassador programs and the like are offered to affiliates, therefore, they are affiliate related. People should be able to discuss these thing here without fear of upsetting someone.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 15, 2014)

sorry if that sounded like sour grapes... it wasn't

atm more worried about lack of sleep and a chest infection than influencer/ambassador programs etc

wouldn't mind hearing about it though


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 15, 2014)

I think they're not sending boxes anymore.  Which surprises me, I must say.

Of course, who knows, really, until something happens.  So far just an email.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 15, 2014)

Jane George said:


> sorry if that sounded like sour grapes... it wasn't
> 
> atm more worried about lack of sleep and a chest infection than influencer/ambassador programs etc
> 
> wouldn't mind hearing about it though


This wasn't directed at you pesonally, I was gearing what I wrote toward the fact that more than one person has said either here, or in personal messages to me, that they felt uncomfortable posting about things in the affiliate thread because they didn't want to make other people upset. Because of that, I felt I needed to step in a say something.

Also I got the ambassador program e-mail, and immediately wanted to come here and talk about it and speculate what it could mean, and I held back for the same reason. I feel like that's silly and that's what this thread is here for, so I wanted to make it clear that it was OK to talk about these things. I want people to be able to come here and share good news if they get to participate in a program with memebox. If we don't embrace the happy talk and the talk about new programs and events etc, all this thread is going to be is a lot of negativity and complaints, ya know?


----------



## Jane George (Nov 15, 2014)

when were emails sent?


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 15, 2014)

Jane George said:


> when were emails sent?


I don't know about everyone else, but mine was sent on Nov. 13th.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 15, 2014)

ok


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 15, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I don't know about everyone else, but mine was sent on Nov. 13th.


Yeah, 13 November. It seems like the focus is on extremely detailed, bblogger-style reviews intended to launch products and companies that are new. The program may have changed to support that very different goal?


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 15, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I don't know about everyone else, but mine was sent on Nov. 13th.


Same here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 15, 2014)

With them releasing 3 Memebox brand items here so quickly, that makes sense. They want us to promote their product. What else do they have that's Memebranded on Meme-K? Anything?


----------



## Jane George (Nov 15, 2014)

it could be because they have switched from youtubers to bloggers. i do both but only submit my videos. plus i do unboxings not reviews


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 15, 2014)

Well, that makes me wonder if there might be two programs because this one seems directly blog related.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 15, 2014)

no idea but tbh if there isnt there isnt... not end of world

am i only one here that is majority youtube?


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 15, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> With them releasing 3 Memebox brand items here so quickly, that makes sense. They want us to promote their product. What else do they have that's Memebranded on Meme-K? Anything?


There's the "I'm Blush" and "I'm Eyeshadow" I've seen being released over there in December if I'm not mistaken.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Jane George said:


> no idea but tbh if there isnt there isnt... not end of world
> 
> am i only one here that is majority youtube?


I think you might be the only one that is majority youtube, actually! (I could be wrong though!)


----------



## Jane George (Nov 15, 2014)

@@MissJexie don't get me wrong I do both but my youtube has more followers and I find my blogposts take more time so all goes on there first


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 15, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> With them releasing 3 Memebox brand items here so quickly, that makes sense. They want us to promote their product. What else do they have that's Memebranded on Meme-K? Anything?


It's My Cushion DIY bb cc sun cream cushion (I have one due to a haul, looks good)I'm Blush

I'm Eyeshadow

products they previewed briefly and haven't released: I'm Lipstick, I'm Eyeliner, I'm Tint Balm, I'm Mascara

The lipstick looks especially good. Yum.

I'm wondering if the reviews are mainly going to be for companies new to the Memeverse. People in the program signed off on letting Memebox and companies use their review text and video/photos. It's normal practice for product listings on Korean sites to have a nice chunk devoted to one blogger's review or review snippets from a few bloggers. It may be that we end up in those sections (on Korean sites) and that's the point of this. lol my goal is to see "US blogger fanserviced-nim says" on the LJH website ahahha.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 15, 2014)

i had that disclaimer with the old program


----------



## veritazy (Nov 15, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> "US blogger fanserviced-*nim* says"


 Hahah chaeballl...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

In all seriousness though, I do support you ladies here on MUT getting any sort of endorsement deals in the near future. 

Also, I'm glad they brought the program back (now termed Ambassador) but @@MissJexie is right, it is Memebox's decision to send in emails and we never know why or how they chose people. We can all rant and whine about something, but that will change nothing because ultimately we have no power in these matters..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 15, 2014)

lol in alll good conscience I can say that as long as I get my review points I will be happy.


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 15, 2014)

Well I can guarantee that they don't choose people based on commissions or views because my blog gets less than 10K views a month and I've only made $10 in commissions since I started a couple months ago and they sent me an invitation, I also don't do youtube videos so my reach is small but I am in Australia with mostly Australian readers aged between 16-60 so it might just be where I'm from that has them interested in my blog.

I like the email that was sent about the new program, it's very concise and looks like they are trying to clean up the program to ensure that they are getting the best possible reviews for their product.

From what I gathered from the email it's not likely to be boxes sent any more but stand alone products, although there may be a little info lost in translation there so don't take my guess as gospel.

I'm really grateful that I was asked to join, I don't get sent much of anything from other brands so for the team at Memebox to look at my blog and see potential it makes even the hardest blogging days worth it.


----------



## Malaperelka (Nov 15, 2014)

I was top affiliate and influencer but never get any profit like free boxes so I'm not jelous because of new program  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think they mostly chose girls from US who wrote blogs in English. This is their target, not small Poland in Europe... This is business and I'm ok with that.

Congrats girls, I think you will great Ambassadors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kait1989 (Nov 15, 2014)

@@Zaralis that's funny because I'm in Australia as well but most of my views are international. Funny how people find you...

I'm not a part of the programs but I also enjoy getting review points when I submit posts (atm well delayed) and oddly enough I actually get a kick out of hearing when you guys get free boxes or products. Perhaps subconsciously I already know I have too many Meme products


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 15, 2014)

Kait1989 said:


> @@Zaralis that's funny because I'm in Australia as well but most of my views are international. Funny how people find you...
> 
> I'm not a part of the programs but I also enjoy getting review points when I submit posts (atm well delayed) and oddly enough I actually get a kick out of hearing when you guys get free boxes or products. Perhaps subconsciously I already know I have too many Meme products


Oh hello fellow Aussie blogger! I too enjoy getting points for the standard boxes that I review and I'd continue buying and reviewing whether I was a part of the program or not, it's simply a bonus for me.

I also have too many products, my Meme pile is growing larger by the day, I recently had a clean out where I donated a lot of products to Women's shelters and support services and I think my instincts new that my collection was about to grow way out of control, I have slowed down on the Memeboxes and the lull in boxes being released has been a blessing for me because I don't feel like I'm missing out.

I would love if you would inbox me your blog link, I'm a bit of a fan girl for other Aussie Beauty Bloggers hahaha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Nov 15, 2014)

I think some people take Memebox and blogging very seriously, in fact too seriously. I do it for fun and I do not see myself as being in competition with anyone, but I see so much competitiveness in Memebox. I always remember when I first signed up to Memebox in general someone was going around on FB saying 'as an affiliate' or 'I'm an affiliate so blah de blah' and Im like, anyone can be an affiliate...

I see people lying on FB about being sent products by Memebox (when I know from other things theyve posted its not true) I dont know whether they want to be the 'be all and end all' or think that people will see them as some sort of oracle. I see people talking about vague things Memebox have promised, then when a 'big' thing comes out such as the Chosungah or collabs they pretend they had some insider knowledge. I know people on here like Fanserviced etc do have a more casual conversation with CS reps but we see her little hints and things she gets told about on here. Its when you see stuff like 'OH Lauren told me about the  SoothingSista collab when we were chatting' moments after the box hits on Instagram. Sorry but no.

Maybe I am a hypocrite and taking people that take Memebox too seriously, too seriously myself. But I definitely see a divide between those who see themselves as 'being in it from the start' and newer people to the programme. Elitism maybe, and personally I find the worst offenders have the most poorly written blogs or poorly produced videos. Maybe its simply a feeling of worry and inadequacy as now there are more blogs and youtubes to look at for Memebox and those old ones won't cut it anymore.  I definitely felt uncomfortable about telling people I won one of the 'top affiliate' awards...

Anyway, I guess the gist of this is this is a beauty subscription box, its not life and death. I dont see the need to compete with each other. Theres a place for all of us and its not something to A) blag about to make yourself seem more cool and 'in' with Memebox than you actually are and B) act as if other types of affiliate are 'lower' than you.

*edit* This isnt aimed at anyone on this thread. I actually find most people on this thread are open and honest... mostly because there are so many of us here its fairly easy to see when people are making things up. Most groups I am in on FB dont have many from here so you see the differences...


----------



## biancardi (Nov 15, 2014)

I guess I am the one that feels uncomfortable talking about the different programs because I do not know how memebox picks people for certain things.    Like, I am in this new program (and it looks like products, not complete boxes) but didn't mention it because I know not everyone was invited  and I feel that some of you should have been

Yes, this is my only affiliate gig.  I've never done it before.  I do not want to hurt anyone feelings by crowing about something that I got in thru complete luck and not talent, because there was nothing in the guidelines or what they told me that I had met that made me deserve this honor and why someone else got locked out in the cold.

It is like the complaints about the USA shop from those who aren't USA residents.  It makes me feel guilty that I can participate and also a bit angry when people start in with their USA rants - it isn't MY fault that memebox did this, but it is guilt by association (USA citizen here)

None of the other affiliate programs have a thread, as far as I can tell. I didn't like it when this was created, but because some people were bringing up their affiliate issues on the main memebox thread, it had to be done, as folks wouldn't shut up about it and it was causing a lot of issues there, with people having sour grapes, to quote @MissJexie. 

I think I have been a good sport about it and yes, I've asked questions about how did someone get into a certain program, but  even Memebox cannot answer that question.   My questions were never intended to make people feel bad, I just wanted to know if there were some guidelines

I have no idea why I was picked for this new program when I wasn't part of the old one.  It isn't because they are giving new people a chance at this program, because there are obviously those who were part of the old program in this new one....but there are many who were part of the old program that are not.

how they pick folks - I have no idea.   And because there are no guidelines, goals for an affiliate to reach to be included, that is why I don't like talking about this stuff.   That is my personal preference.  

I think the last straw for me is this pitting affiliates against each other with this stupid contests about who can make the most money.  I am on a FB group and all of the people there can't WAIT to spam the boards with their affiliate links.   I can't do that - I write reviews and if people like my reviews and wish to use my links, fantastic.   That is a nice thank you and I appreciate it.  I host my own giveaways to thank them.  I've noticed that some bloggers (no one here on this thread)  have changed their style and started to mimic how I write - which is flattering - lol

I guess I don't understand why other boxes do not have affiliate threads but memebox does.   And yes, I've seen some comments here that make me feel uncomfortable.  I am sorry if that is negative, but there it is.


----------



## marliepanda (Nov 15, 2014)

Agreed Biancardi. Even saying 'I am a top affiliate' well on what basis is that? The tier programme is bust, and Memebox isnt going to turn round and say 'you're one of our crappier affilates' Its like saying ti someone 'youre one of our best customers'

At the end of the day we're all the same, regardless of this bloody inluencer/ambassador daftness. We all make a bit of money and we all like writing about Memebox. Some people get free stuff, some don't. As so many people have mentioned its not a 'whose blog is the best' competition. Its not a 'who makes the most money' competition. The names could be pulled out of a hat for all we know!

(I do wish the USA stuff shipped worldwide though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Purely because they have so many things Id love, but Im not gonna pitch a fit about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />... yet...)


----------



## biancardi (Nov 15, 2014)

@marliepanda  I wish the USA shop items were in the Korea warehouse as well.   I mean, there is no reason for it, as those products CAME from Korea.   But they aren't and folks wanting the USA warehouse to ship internationally - the shipping costs would be HUGE.  For whatever reason, international shipping from the states is expensive. I sent  a small light weight envelope internationally and it cost over 10.00 to ship it first class international.

I didn't mind doing that, but customers complain about Korea shipping costs in Memeshop.  Wait till they see the costs from the USA warehouse!!


----------



## marliepanda (Nov 15, 2014)

The one thing that drives me to distraction about Memebox is the fact people complain about EVERYTHING. Literally everything. To be fair Ive seen consumer rights boards and people pitch fits about all companies over trivialities so maybe I just see it with memebox more, but the complaints and the emails people send are ridiculous.

Then of course people moan about slow cs (because you send a million pointless emails) and copy pasted answers... (because theyve already answered a million pointless emails exactly the same as yours)

Actual issues get lost in the sea of 'Its X Boxes shipping date today, where is my tracking number?!' emails.

Ive seen one actual issue with Memebox recently (overvalueing Memeshop orders) and one bad business sense issue (restocking MCWishlist days after cancelling other peoples orders due to lack of stock) but the amount of complaints and witching I see is crazy. For example the Innisfree issue. People are sending tonnes of emails moaning about it, asking for compensation. Seriously either cancel you box or wait.

And now Im off topic.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 15, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> The one thing that drives me to distraction about Memebox is the fact people complain about EVERYTHING. Literally everything. To be fair Ive seen consumer rights boards and people pitch fits about all companies over trivialities so maybe I just see it with memebox more, but the complaints and the emails people send are ridiculous.
> 
> Then of course people moan about slow cs (because you send a million pointless emails) and copy pasted answers... (because theyve already answered a million pointless emails exactly the same as yours)
> 
> ...



yeah, that FB group I am on, I was getting really irritated by their sense of entitlement.  Gimme points cause the box is delayed by 6 days.  Not that an item was defective, or they took away the spoiler without telling them, but because the box is a few days late in shipping.

I asked would they rather have memebox just PULL the innisfree item and ship their box out?  And also cancel the innisfree box?   It was page after page of complete whining and wanted free stuff (the points)


----------



## marliepanda (Nov 15, 2014)

ahahaha I wonder if were on the same group  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Nov 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yeah, that FB group I am on, I was getting really irritated by their sense of entitlement.  Gimme points cause the box is delayed by 6 days.  Not that an item was defective, or they took away the spoiler without telling them, but because the box is a few days late in shipping.
> 
> *I asked would they rather have memebox just PULL the innisfree item and ship their box out?  And also cancel the innisfree box?   It was page after page of complete whining and wanted free stuff (the points)*


Well theyd want points for that too... One group i was i was talking about how memebox had broken contract with them and they deserved compensation....

Ok so the same way everytime we cancel a Memebox order we owe Memebox compensation? No thats not how things work...


----------



## biancardi (Nov 15, 2014)

I swear, have they never purchased an item online before?  Shit happens.  I've had orders (not by memebox) cancelled because they were out of stock.


----------



## marliepanda (Nov 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I swear, have they never purchased an item online before?  Shit happens.  I've had orders (not by memebox) cancelled because they were out of stock.


I think not? I had a recent SpaceNK order that I ordered in stock and turned out it was a pre order. So I waited. No compo.

I also had a Vivienne Westwood brooch I ordered for my Mum which was listed on the site by mistake. The girls went above and beyond to actually source me one from their jewelry buyers as they were totally sold out, took them over a month and it missed my Mums birthday entirely, but I got it and I was really happy with it. I was really pleased with the service, not going crazy that they should have NEVER put it on the website in the first place if they could keep to the timeframe.


----------



## blinded (Nov 15, 2014)

Still off topic-ish. I joined the affiliate program with the intent I would start a blog. I post my link in a couple of Canadian groups but even then I don't try to hard and mostly do it when there is a great promo or boxes I know the general public would be interested in. I was actually picked as one of the top 20 that had the largest increase in commissions for September. I didn't post about it because I honestly think it was a weird way to reward people. I went from having a commission of one box to 11 boxes. That's nothing but when the percentage is calculated it looks amazing. I almost felt guilty because so many of you ladies put so much effort into your blogs that I feel I didn't deserve it. 

As for the US shop thing. Yeah, I wish I could order from there. I still think depending on what I was ordering it would be cheaper than ordering from Korea. And as a Canadian I'm used to crazy high shipping costs. It's almost always cheaper to order from the US than within Canada. It's just funny that it got mentioned here. As soon as I read this I was reading a Canadian memebox group I"m in where they are witching about the US shop and acting like it's the fault of the US memefans. I in NO WAY think any one in the US should feel guilty that you get perks the rest of us don't. Yes we are jealous, but it's not your fault. 

All I'm going to say about the fb group is that it makes me appreciate MuT so much more. Those people get worked up about everything.


----------



## blinded (Nov 15, 2014)

I suspect the 3 of us were the voices of reason in that Innisfree discussion the other day. I know @@biancardi was because I finally made the connection between your fb name and your blog. I also told the people trying to demand stuff that they should just cancel if it's that big a deal. 

Okay, I"m done with my sidetracking...


----------



## marliepanda (Nov 15, 2014)

I think you're right Blinded, the three Get over it Musketeers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Nov 15, 2014)

Jane George said:


> no idea but tbh if there isnt there isnt... not end of world
> 
> am i only one here that is majority youtube?


I'm lurking around, and I'm Youtube only.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />I love hearing about the different programs Memebox has! I haven't been invited to any yet, but they're fun to read about. I'm still learning about what works for vlogging and what doesn't, and I have yet to make my first affiliate sale, but I see all these things as fun goals to achieve!

Edited for grammar, and to add that I genuinely feel happy and warm when things go well for the other girls here. I have so much respect for you ladies. &lt;3


----------



## marliepanda (Nov 15, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I'm lurking around, and I'm Youtube only.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I love hearing about the different programs Memebox has! I haven't been invited to any yet, but but they're fun to read about. I'm still learning about what works for vlogging and what doesn't, and I have yet to make my first affiliate sale, but I see all these things as fun goals to achieve!


I havent inflicted myself upon youtube yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know a couple of girls who do youtube mostly, and one girl does more detailed follow ups on products through a blog after a youtube unboxing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## msambrosia (Nov 15, 2014)

Congrats to those of you that were chosen for the ambassador program. I'm really excited for you guys!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

In the past few months, I've been really shocked at how cutthroat some people can be over freebies and affiliate programs. It's craziness! Is it really worth it to get so worked up over a free lip tint? Some of those facebook groups are like a breeding ground for insanity. Would it be nice to get free stuff? Absolutely. But at the end of the day, I don't feel like that determines my value as a blogger.

I have a small audience, but I enjoy writing about the things I purchase or am sent from other companies to review. I just don't really have that competitiveness some others seem to have. I'd never even earned an affiliate commission from memebox until last month! I never really tried that hard. If someone buys something with my link, that's great. If not, that's okay too. I'm still going to buy boxes when I can and review them when I get time. 

I just don't feel like memebox owes me something because I buy things. The review points are a really nice bonus. I'd probably be bummed if that went away, but it wouldn't change the manner in which I do things. I haven't even been buying that much recently, not because I don't want to, but because the money just isn't in my budget. (I got laid off in July and unemployment really stinks!) 

For me, I think the whole thing is more about sharing something I love. I think a lot of you here feel that way, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 15, 2014)

Hmm lots of great discussion since I went to sleep! I should never go longer than 24 hours without sleeping...lesson learned, lol.

First off, I want to apologize if I came off sounding rude or angry in my earlier post. People do message me and ask me "if they should post" about certain things in the thread. Many, many times. It just came to a head when I felt myself asking the same question, and I realized we SHOULD be sharing our excitement about these programs, and speculating on what they are etc. That's a part of this thread, and no one should feel bad about it.

There are other threads on MUT like Influenster, BzzAgent etc, where some people get invited to participate in campaigns, and others don't. There's never any bitterness toward other people, just praise and happy jealousy (IE: omg I'm so jealous I love that product!) 

The reason why there are not affiliate threads for other companies here on MUT, is because there has never been a need for one. Anyone can start a thread at any time, and I suppose no other company has affiliates that feel like they need their own space to chat, which is fine. Memebox is a very, very different company, and they work with their affiliates and partners much differently than other companies do. This thread was started because people were flooding the already very busy main thread with affiliate chat, so obviously there was a need for it's own space.

I think it's unfortunate that people brag or act like they're better than other people. I know I've mentioned that I've been with Memebox since day 1, but I hope no one feels like that's me bragging. Much of the time, I mention it in context in discussing something that may have changed quite a bit since their launch, or something in that context. I can confidently say that I'm no where near one of their top affiliates, or anything special/magical. I get the same treatment from Memebox as everyone else, as far as I know. 

I think that people get very wrapped up in what they're passionate about. I used to play an MMORPG where people were so invested and involved in the game, there was SO much drama and hatred being thrown around because of things that were happening in the game. Eventually I had to step back and think, "uh...people realize this is just a _game_ right?" I think that same thing happens in forums, or when people who are all love the same thing get together and discuss it frequently. 

There's always those bloggers trying to be "the best" or make themselves seem more important than they are. There's nothing wrong with being confident, but I think everyone is WAY too obsessed with how many views they have, how many followers, how many companies give them product. I started my blog because I love to give my opinion on things and enjoy interacting with other people about things I love, not for the followers and views. I think the longer you blog, the more susceptible you are to that kind of thinking, and some people are able to ground themselves again, and others spiral out of control and start focusing only on numbers, which lessens the quality of their blog over time in my opinion. 

Rambling off-topicness aside, I think it's nice that an affiliate thread exists for Memebox. When I'm having an issue, I like to come here and see if anyone else is experiencing the same thing. I like to come here and learn about the new things going on, and chat about new programs. etc.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now I need a coffee, STAT lol


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I've noticed that some bloggers (no one here on this thread)  have changed their style and started to mimic how I write - which is flattering - lol


Your reviews remind me to step up my game and not slack when it comes to ingredients! That's a really positive change imo--I had no idea that so many people want and need ingredient info for products in boxes (I mean...it seems obvious, but yeah ahahaah), but your blog really showed me that a lot of people need this info and they can't wait for a month or two until a product review comes out. It seems that with this program Memebox is trying to focus on product quality, so hopefully they'll be providing ingredient info and resources in English to us--I think that the company can reach out to a different part of the skincare fan market that they haven't been able to appeal to before if they give bloggers the resources to show what's in the cream/essence/mist/satanic sun cream doll.

Edit: added the word "product" to "quality" to emphasize that I'm talking about the quality of the products.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 15, 2014)

I think I'm really glad I'm not in that Facebook group!!  I can't stand that kind of negativity.  I'm all about lets be friends and be happy for each other and I'm not even a hippie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So now we know there *are* products available that are Memeshop.  But we also might get other brands?  I think it would be cool to have a blurb  on some company's website (if they actually do that).

I'm not sure I'm the best person for makeup and swatching so I just said skincare and anti-aging.  I really don't know much about makeup. 

I hope we can continue to talk about this because I don't think we will all be sent the same things and it would be interesting to know whats happening in the Meme-affiliate verse.  If they pay attention to our preferences listed on the form we filled out, I wont be getting makeup but I sure want to know what everyone thinks about what they did receive for review.

I'm glad we have this thread because ESPECIALLY in the beginning when we were a wondering what on earth it even meant, it was super helpful to be able to get our heads together and figure it out.  Memebox is a whole different animal when it comes to affiliates, I must say.  But they're also pretty awesome in allowing those of us with small blogs to join.  

I once tried to apply to an affiliate program and they said no because they only take people who have 2,500+ followers on Twitter.  Well, that's not me, so I moved on.  So it was nice when I was able to just sign up for Memebox.  Of course, I think that might come back to bite them but I have no control over that.

I'm just happy to be a part of it, to have found Memebox, and this great group of girls on MuT who love Kbeauty and getting boxes in the mail as much as I do! (((group hug)))


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 15, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Your reviews remind me to step up my game and not slack when it comes to ingredients! That's a really positive change imo--I had no idea that so many people want and need ingredient info for products in boxes (I mean...it seems obvious, but yeah ahahaah), but your blog really showed me that a lot of people need this info and they can't wait for a month or two until a product review comes out. It seems that with this program Memebox is trying to focus on quality, so hopefully they'll be providing ingredient info and resources in English to us--I think that the company can reach out to a different part of the skincare fan market that they haven't been able to appeal to before if they give bloggers the resources to show what's in the cream/essence/mist/satanic sun cream doll.


And your blog is the one I go to when I need elusive ingredient lists!!  I've been thankful many times, reading your reviews and discovering that I don't really want to open that product because it doesn't have ingredients I want (when I have others that do and still need to be used) or find out it has freaking lavender in it and I shouldn't use it anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I nearly ran around in circles with happiness when I read in that email that they'll give us English labels with our products we get sent!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 15, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I know people on here like Fanserviced etc do have a more casual conversation with CS reps


ahahahaha--just to be clear in case I gave the wrong impression--I never have had a casual conversation with anyone at Memebox. We may discuss things, but it's always totally with some sort of specific business-related goal in mind. Usually it's because I walk into Lauren's inbox (this is very infrequent btw) and make an argument that X could be different and it would be good for Memebox and their sales to change it to Y. In most instances when I've put things that way the request eventually led to some sort of change. The time I asked for something that would benefit me (please clarify the VIP situation to everyone so I don't look like a jerk for withholding the link from my readers) I got nowhere. Twice. ahahaha


----------



## marliepanda (Nov 15, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> ahahahaha--just to be clear in case I gave the wrong impression--I never have had a casual conversation with anyone at Memebox. We may discuss things, but it's always totally with some sort of specific business-related goal in mind. Usually it's because I walk into Lauren's inbox (this is very infrequent btw) and make an argument that X could be different and it would be good for Memebox and their sales to change it to Y. In most instances when I've put things that way the request eventually led to some sort of change. The time I asked for something that would benefit me (please clarify the VIP situation to everyone so I don't look like a jerk for withholding the link from my readers) I got nowhere. Twice. ahahaha


Oh i was referring to it in a positive way. I have seen other people saying that they have 'chatted' to Lauren and she has promised this, and promised that and told them about future plans (always VERY vague and with no details...) Then when something happens its like 'Oh Lauren told me about that' And to be honest, as you say, I dont think anyone is having friendly chats with Lauren about Memebox. Whenever you have talked about your chats it has been backed up and things have happened, I think I mean casual as in you've had a bit of back and forth rather than a strict question and answer like with the normal CS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 15, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I think that people get very wrapped up in what they're passionate about.


Yeah, and I think that if you're someone who feels passionate about blogging or Memebox or kbeauty, that can be positive in the right amounts. I mean, we all only have 24 hours in each day, so we should spend them doing things that we're passionate about, if possible. Blogging is important to me--I blog instead of, I dunno, finishing a half-written novel or heading to a poker game with friends or hitting the gym (this...might need to change ahahah). Those are important and enticing things, but for whatever reason, I feel really drawn to blogging about kbeauty at the moment. It's my strong belief that if one feels that blogging is important, then one should embrace it and go with it--with no regrets.

People who don't have blogs can sometimes trivialize them, but I went from being a part-time, way underpaid college teacher with no job security to directing communications for my field's main scholarly organization due to skills I picked up due to _kpop blogging_. LOL Obviously, my earlier academic training was very important to getting the job, but blogging added a secret weapon dimension to my c.v. Like, I learned enough from putting together "best abs of 2013" spams, calming teenage fangirls (seriously, it's a skill that will take you far), editing photos and video, designing jokey t-shirts, and touching up the coding on my blog to be qualified-ish for a job that I wasn't qualified for before starting my boyband blog. ahahahah I took my blog super seriously and it paid off. I also felt responsibility to my young readers to model fearless adulthood, so I did wild things like agree to work on a tv show in development (if you think that the idea of being on YouTube is nerve-wracking, try cable television) and walked into shops in NYC and asked to photograph them so my readers could see what a kpop bookstore looks like or what they would find at the Face Shop in Koreatown. It's been immensely positive in many ways and it really caused me to grow a lot in ways I probably wouldn't have if I had stayed on my previous path. I mention all of this because I think it's important to give 1) affirmation that blogging isn't a waste of time and 2) suggest that we're not all going to be Temptalia or even able to pay the electric bill via blogging (to be able to do this from blogging is considered a big deal, from what I understand), but that doesn't mean it's worthless on a financial or personal level.

I personally don't really love working super closely with companies (although I've obviously warmed up to Memebox over time LOL)--I've seen readers really resist that when other bloggers have done it, I've seen bloggers deal with all sorts of nonsense from companies, and I've seen bloggers have to deal with wild deadlines and trying to review products they didn't love fairly due to sponsorship. My approach has always been to just use affiliate earnings to finance most of the stuff for review, which is why I wasn't upset about not being part of the Influencer program (I was confused about it, definitely).

I'm honestly nervous about the Ambassador program because I 1) don't want to get too close to being a de facto Memebox employee that I don't feel comfortable calling them on their mistakes (I've never seen this happen in the Memeverse yet btw), 2) I don't want to have to spend time and blog space on products I've been sent but don't like/love, and 3) the idea of writing copy and providing photos that might live for some time on the Memebox site or the product company's site in exchange for products seems like a raw deal--my copy costs more than that! hhahah But at the same time, I love being able to try and review new things and provide info on what's coming next. So I'll try it.

It really sounds like what people don't like to see is not so much the healthy output of passion, though, but the sort of...sneaky, unproductive garbage that happens in affiliate programs where there is an actual chance to earn money. Memebox is a truly wild opportunity. I don't know how long it will stay this way, but it's a really atypical thing.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 15, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Oh i was referring to it in a positive way.


Oh yeah--no worries--I took it that way, too--I just wanted to make sure that I wasn't somehow giving other folks the wrong impression! ahaha


----------



## Kait1989 (Nov 16, 2014)

I have an off this topic question for you Ladies.

Do you bother writing and posting your reviews if you received the boxes quite awhile ago? I've been rather ill and have a number of them written but haven't posted anything for a few weeks as I spent most of that time in the bathroom (having a 3rd baby because apparently I'm nuts!) And I just wanted some advice on whether I should scrap them and only post the recent stuff or pretty much spam them out until I'm up to date?

Also @@biancardi your ingredients lists are amazing and I have no idea how you manage to get that info!

Edited for terrible spelling!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Nov 16, 2014)

Kait1989 said:


> I have an off this topic question for you Ladies.
> 
> Do you bother writing and posting your reviews if you received the boxes quite awhile ago? I've been rather ill and have a number of them written but haven't posted anything for a few weeks as I spent most of that time in the bathroom (having a 3rd baby because apparently I'm nuts!) And I just wanted some advice on whether I should scrap them and only post the recent stuff or pretty much spam them out until I'm up to date?
> 
> ...


As a reader, the more reviews I can get from my favorite bloggers, the better. Even is a particular product isn't new, or isn't even available anymore, it helps me know what to expect from a particular brand, and it helps me get to know the blogger (and their tastes) better. And honestly, if I'm reading a blog regularly, I probably just like the author's style of writing, and the products might not matter much at all.


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 16, 2014)

Kait1989 said:


> I have an off this topic question for you Ladies.
> 
> Do you bother writing and posting your reviews if you received the boxes quite awhile ago? I've been rather ill and have a number of them written but haven't posted anything for a few weeks as I spent most of that time in the bathroom (having a 3rd baby because apparently I'm nuts!) And I just wanted some advice on whether I should scrap them and only post the recent stuff or pretty much spam them out until I'm up to date?
> 
> ...


I agree with TooMuchElectric . As a reader I would like to know what you think of the boxes. As a blogger (with little experience) I would start with the most recent boxes and when I have time I would go back to the older ones I missed.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 16, 2014)

Kait1989 said:


> Do you bother writing and posting your reviews if you received the boxes quite awhile ago?


I was just thinking about this, too! I apparently forgot to post a review of Global 14 and I was unsure about doing it now. But the delay means more time to test the products and see where they soar or fail, so I think that a long period between reviews and receiving a box isn't necessarily a bad thing. I'm always amazed when I see how many people are reading, like, Global 13's review on my blog. It requires a somewhat different style than an unboxing imo, but those long incubation reviews can actually be really useful to readers and especially new Memebox fans.


----------



## msambrosia (Nov 16, 2014)

Kait1989 said:


> I have an off this topic question for you Ladies.
> 
> Do you bother writing and posting your reviews if you received the boxes quite awhile ago?


I'm always terribly behind in posting reviews, but I do it anyway. People still read them. I still haven't reviewed my Global #15, which is next on my list.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 16, 2014)

I actually used to post my reviews late on purpose. I feel like there's a divide in reviews in the sense that some people like to get them up fast as more of an unboxing, so that readers can see what's in the boxes as soon as possible. Then there are other people that want to read the review and see what your thoughts are on the product, which means the review would have to go up later than usual. I've received pretty much the same amount of views either way I do it. It all depends on how much stuff I need to get reviewed before the end of the month. With all the Memeboxes coming, I have to be quick with my reviews lately, but I do miss being able to go a bit more in-depth with them! I still read reviews of older boxes, regardless of when they're released because I like to read people's thoughts on everything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Nov 17, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I feel like there's a divide in reviews in the sense that some people like to get them up fast as more of an unboxing, so that readers can see what's in the boxes as soon as possible. Then there are other people that want to read the review and see what your thoughts are on the product, which means the review would have to go up later than usual.


I do a mix between both. Some boxes like makeup/lipsticks can be easily swatched and reviewed within a day or two. And others like skincare heavy ones I'd leave for awhile before properly writing up something. Mostly it is just a creativity block and I'll go on hiatus to re-inspire myself while I try and test out more things.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like your reviews though! I don't think a good review has to be that in-depth as long as the thoughts are there... Idk..maybe I'm a lazy reader and prefer the blogger to go right to the point.  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Nov 17, 2014)

I do an unboxing which I try to do swatches and give initial impressions, with some research on the item - ingredients list, what it is really used for and who should use it - because memebox keeps telling us that everything is suitable for everyone and it really isn't..  If a product really wows me, it will be in my monthly favorite things blog.   I haven't come across a really "don't ever use this" product but if I did, I probably would blog about it!


----------



## had706 (Nov 17, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I do an unboxing which I try to do swatches and give initial impressions, with some research on the item - ingredients list, what it is really used for and who should use it - because memebox keeps telling us that everything is suitable for everyone and it really isn't.. If a product really wows me, it will be in my monthly favorite things blog. I haven't come across a really "don't ever use this" product but if I did, I probably would blog about it!


Yeah I think it's hard because I recently used a product that I reacted horribly to and I've commented a few places that it didn't work for me. But it may just be my skin as I think others have used it ok so I don't really feel I need to be like don't use this! It just didn't work for me.


----------



## flushblush (Nov 18, 2014)

I just realized I made my first affiliate sale early this month!!!! I usually just look at my traffic, which is always stagnant, so I assumed I hadn't made any sales, but I totally did. I'm speechless and very, very grateful. *blows a kiss into the ether* &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3


----------



## Jane George (Nov 18, 2014)

Is it bad I know I hit someone's link on here when I link to an affiliate but can never remember who?


----------



## flushblush (Nov 18, 2014)

Ha ha, I'm the same, Jane. I just try to spread the love around as best I can, but can't always remember who the last person I clicked was. Thank you very much if it was you!


----------



## OiiO (Nov 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Is it bad I know I hit someone's link on here when I link to an affiliate but can never remember who?


I do the same thing! Whenever I need to place an order I click on a random blog in this thread. I don't remember who it was, but if your affiliate dashboard shows a Thanksgiving bundle purchase, it might have been mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 18, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I just realized I made my first affiliate sale early this month!!!! I usually just look at my traffic, which is always stagnant, so I assumed I hadn't made any sales, but I totally did. I'm speechless and very, very grateful. *blows a kiss into the ether* &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3


Yay congrats!!!!

My commissions page has been tumbleweeds lately. This no-box stuff has been killing me as a customer AND as an affiliate!


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 18, 2014)

Just thought I'd let everyone know that they are sending boxes for the Ambassador program, I was just heading out to take advantage of a 40% off makeup sale and the DHL man pulled up behind me, I thought it was for someone else but when he got out with the pink mailer I jumped out of the car all excited.

I haven't received an email from Memebox yet but it has my address and details on it so it's mine! hahaha

When I opened it and saw it was the my honey box I was so excited that I could have laid an egg.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 18, 2014)

I got the Korea's Most Wanted 2 box today from Memebox.   the cream was totally smashed in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  which is fine, because it has rose in it but I thought that would be a nice gift to someone.  It actually wasn't a bad box, I liked all products but 2 of them.    I was surprised to come home and see a pink box in front of my door, as I wasn't expecting this.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 18, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> When I opened it and saw it was the my honey box I was so excited that I could have laid an egg.


OMG I would cry if I got the My Honey box waaah. That watery gelly cream omg.

I'm really surprised [whisper: and a little bummed] that they're sending us boxes. I thought that the point of the program was to review new products and introduce readers to things they had never seen before. I have a lot of boxes that I could review, but not enough time to deal with them all. But, oh, My Honey is welcome to come live with me any day of the week omg.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I was surprised to come home and see a pink box in front of my door, as I wasn't expecting this.


I wish they would give us a tiny bit of heads-up about when to expect things because, Memecookies or no cookies for the mailroom team, my stuff isn't coming up to my office most days until I head down and ask for it to be dragged out of the pile. Hopefully the lure of brown sugar Memecookies will change that.


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 18, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> OMG I would cry if I got the My Honey box waaah. That watery gelly cream omg.
> 
> I'm really surprised [whisper: and a little bummed] that they're sending us boxes. I thought that the point of the program was to review new products and introduce readers to things they had never seen before. I have a lot of boxes that I could review, but not enough time to deal with them all. But, oh, My Honey is welcome to come live with me any day of the week omg.


I adore everything in the box, when I was taking photos and swatching for cream textures I was running back and forth from my light box to mum and we slathered ourselves in everything, this is probably my favourite box ever.

I'm glad they are still sending boxes but I also hope that they will send stand alone products for hard core, in-depth reviews and from the email sent out it did sound like they were likely going to be doing that.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 18, 2014)

I also received a box from UPS today!  I was SO confused because at first I was afraid they sent me the wrong box but when I looked, all my tracking codes were accounted for.

I got Korea's Most Wanted 2.

Well, I'm happy that my original surmise of them not sending boxes anymore was wrong!  And, uhh, it's pretty cool that I got a box!!  Whee!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 19, 2014)

I also got the My Honey Box and I died of happiness because I didn't get either honey box and felt so left out of all the glory!

I don't think we should be bummed about the boxes, just because of my past experience with their now defunct influencer program. I would get a box here and there, and then they would send me product to review as well. I reviewed drww items, Hope Girl products (lol) as well as a few Sally's Box items. They also send me the Memebrushes TWICE lol...once way back earlier in the year, and again when they sent them to everyone.

I think that they will not only send boxes, but product as well as they see fit, similar to how we received the memebrushes and the lip tint.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, they have NEVER sent me any heads up for the boxes when they sent them for review. I would always get a mystery package, be super confused, and then 1-2 days later, get an e-mail saying, "We've sent you the _____ box!" with more info etc. I think they're a bit behind on that, lol.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 19, 2014)

I've finally snapped. A blog called fanserviced can't provide proper fanservice by withholding information. It would be different had I received a response about the policy after asking twice, but without that...VIP links are back on my accounts. BECAUSE SKINCARE BOX!!! WOO!


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 19, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I've finally snapped. A blog called fanserviced can't provide proper fanservice by withholding information. It would be different had I received a response about the policy after asking twice, but without that...VIP links are back on my accounts. BECAUSE SKINCARE BOX!!! WOO!



AGREE!! Post those babies!  There's no more discount so who cares!?  And if they give points, only VIPs will get them anyway so it doesn't even matter!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 19, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> AGREE!! Post those babies! There's no more discount so who cares!? And if they give points, only VIPs will get them anyway so it doesn't even matter!


Lol and I can find the sitemap and location of the VIP boxes if I don't get the VIP emails so...yeah, brakes are off. Screw this.


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 19, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Just thought I'd let everyone know that they are sending boxes for the Ambassador program, I was just heading out to take advantage of a 40% off makeup sale and the DHL man pulled up behind me, I thought it was for someone else but when he got out with the pink mailer I jumped out of the car all excited.
> 
> I haven't received an email from Memebox yet but it has my address and details on it so it's mine! hahaha
> 
> When I opened it and saw it was the my honey box I was so excited that I could have laid an egg.


I got the same box and I am in love.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The Migabee Antipolution Re-Peeling reminds me of the Hey Honey Take It Off Mask I got in my Ipsy bag a while ago (which I LOVED) so I'm super excited about having a full size peel off mask to try. 

And seriously, this box is just all sorts of awesome!!! I don't think there's a product in there that I don't like.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 19, 2014)

my sales blow this month.   The drop is amazing and it does correspond to the lack of new releases.   oh well.   That is life.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

i can get my number of sales on one hand ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 19, 2014)

Sales have been so incredibly miserable for me too, that is until yesterday when the "Thank You" sets were released as well as the new box...that definitely picked things up a little bit!

But yea...overall month-wise...this month was tumbleweeds. I hope that it matters to Memebox that their sales plummeted and they start actually doing something about releasing boxes. One box a week or at a time sucks, because there's no chance to bundle &lt;/3


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 19, 2014)

I just remembered that I wrote in the Ambassador form something about not being into reviewing sample boxes, but wanting to review new, weird, unique products--and they (Lauren) actually listened! On one hand, I'd pretty much die to get My Honey. Like, I'm suddenly regretful and a bit gutted at having missed out on it. On the other hand, I have a backlog of boxes to review and I'm seriously delighted that they listened to what I said I was interested in. This bodes well for all of us, really--people who asked for no makeup probably won't be getting makeup, for example--I know @@Saffyra was wondering if they would actually go with that request.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 19, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I just remembered that I wrote in the Ambassador form something about not being into reviewing sample boxes, but wanting to review new, weird, unique products--and they (Lauren) actually listened! On one hand, I'd pretty much die to get My Honey. Like, I'm suddenly regretful and a bit gutted at having missed out on it. On the other hand, I have a backlog of boxes to review and I'm seriously delighted that they listened to what I said I was interested in. This bodes well for all of us, really--people who asked for no makeup probably won't be getting makeup, for example--I know @@Saffyra was wondering if they would actually go with that request.


Are the sending you a new weird unique product to review?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I really don't remember if I checked off makeup or not...I really hope not lol


----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

@ I just hope you don't get weird and unique products like the one in omg4.... yikes

in a way i am sad not to be in the new program but love that you ladies are and that fanserviced might get 'weird stuff'


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 19, 2014)

well, speak of the devil.  I just got an email about the box they sent.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 19, 2014)

so, if you got a cooch mask as a product to review, how would one review that?  lol

I would love to see the featured blog review on THAT.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 19, 2014)

well, the email does say you have to swatch each product and give an idea of texture...


----------



## biancardi (Nov 19, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> well, the email does say you have to swatch each product and give an idea of texture...


hmmm, with  a mask, I would think there might be some instagrams of that and how to apply it - especially the man one.  Do you use a banana for the prop?


----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

lol you lot make me laugh


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 19, 2014)

&gt;.&lt;

&gt;.&lt;

I hope no one gets that box...

What are we supposed to say about the slimming cream?!  I don't even know the ingredients!?  Also, none of the links she sent work, so I've emailed about that.

I admit I'm a teensy bit sad I have to open some of these :*)  I wanted to keep some of their efficacy but I suppose I can rotate these in.  That rose cream has ingredients I like and it smells like tea, not roses, so I'm happy about that.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

what box did you get?


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 19, 2014)

It's Koreas Most Wanted #2.

Which... as a box goes isn't bad but as Korea's Most Wanted? No.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 19, 2014)

@Saffyra  you don't need to swatch all of them, I don't believe.  The email stated that we should try to do most of them, if I remember correctly. I am not going to open up something that I cannot use and I am upfront about that. I just try to give more information on the product, such as a better description and ingredient list


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 19, 2014)

Well, snap!  Did you get a different email than I did?  This is what mine says:

Please take your time in going through the box to test each item and decide how you like them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> As you create your content, please keep in mind these guidelines for what found to be attributes of high-quality reviews:

• A close-up of each product (out of its packaging), along with a first impression of the product itself
• A swatch of the product, along with a short description of the texture/consistency application/etc
• Some details about how the product works after testing it out
• The name of the product and brand visible
• The name of the box in the title of the post
• A link to where the reader might be able to find the product (see below for the links)

While it stinks to have to open each item, since it's a review box I can totally understand having to review each item.  I just secretly like to keep some until I can use them legitimately.  Of course, this is the first review box I've received in several months I haven't *HAD* to open everything.

I'm just not very good at swatching :*(  I need a new camera.

The only thing I wouldn't use would be something I'm allergic to.  Otherwise I will open and swatch everything, though I wasn't planning to originally.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 19, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Are the sending you a new weird unique product to review?


LOL--no idea, but they listened and didn't send a box! ahahaha Watch them send nothing now. lol


----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Well, snap!  Did you get a different email than I did?  This is what mine says:
> 
> Please take your time in going through the box to test each item and decide how you like them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> As you create your content, please keep in mind these guidelines for what found to be attributes of high-quality reviews:
> 
> ...


wow lots of conditions there


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 19, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Well, snap!  Did you get a different email than I did?  This is what mine says:
> 
> Please take your time in going through the box to test each item and decide how you like them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> As you create your content, please keep in mind these guidelines for what found to be attributes of high-quality reviews:
> 
> ...


I need a new camera SO. BAD. It's embarrassing sometimes but I do what I can. I bought my camera for $5 at a yard sale. It's so old that most current memory cards don't work with it, so I can only take 15 photos at a time before I have to unload them and start again. My swatch pictures are DEFINITELY lacking in quality because my camera won't focus on them. I need to save up and invest in a better one, although maybe I'll get lucky and santa will bring me one for christmas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

There are a lot of stipulations, but since this is a complimentary box, I understand that there's a quality they're looking for specifically from their reviews. I will swatch everything, even if I can't use it/won't use it, because they probably want us to show the consistency of the product, which I get. What I don't get is them asking us to link to the product in their shop even though they're not available...at least none of mine are, currently. Maybe they're planning on carrying them at some point? 

Either way, I do need to take a few more photos (swatches and what-not) but it shouldn't be too much of a pain.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Nov 19, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Well, snap!  Did you get a different email than I did?  This is what mine says:
> 
> Please take your time in going through the box to test each item and decide how you like them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> As you create your content, please keep in mind these guidelines for what found to be attributes of high-quality reviews:
> 
> ...



No, I got that email for the box, but when I accepted the ambassador program thing, it was different, so I am going by that.  I think those are the guidelines if you REALLY want to be showcased at their site, which I could give a rat's ass about.    I am not going to swatch something, free or not, that I am allergic to or use a product that is unsuitable for my skin type.    You don't have to do it with every product, they state it is a guideline and if you want to be "featured" by them. 

this is the original email I received



> ...... products to review and the potential to be featured on our site. Here’s how the program works:
> 
> 
> Products will be shipped to you to review.  You can submit these reviews by simply emailing me the link at [email protected]
> ...


----------



## biancardi (Nov 19, 2014)

btw - I think that it is good that they are giving guidelines, because I have seen a lot of free boxes "reviewed" that was just a picture of the contents and the card.  nothing more.  So, I think none of us have anything to worry about, if we continue to review the items as we have been.   I know I won't change how I review - I usually open up most of my stuff, unless it is something that I really know that I won't use ever. 

When I emailed Lauren my review link, she did respond back to me and stated that I research and my reviews are done perfectly, so I don't think she had an issue that I didn't swatch everything.  BTW - this is what she stated about the links:



> I'll have links to each of those products on the Memebox site so if you have time, please change up the links  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Some products are out of stock, but it'll be helpful to know which products we should prioritize restocking (based on how many visits/wishlists we see).


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 20, 2014)

Aha! They are fixing the tax thing!


----------



## Malaperelka (Nov 20, 2014)

The guideline is a great idea. In my opinion if someone is getting free box for review should review it professional - try every product, make good quality swatches and write impressions after few days of use. I see a lot of unprofessional review on peoples blogs and I know that they get boxes for review... They just make not good photos and there is nothing about impression. They are doing unboxing not review and that's not the point.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 20, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Aha! They are fixing the tax thing!


ughhh ok I'm going to admit it-I've never done my own taxes before and I'm going to have to this year...how the heck do I integrate the memebox stuff if I haven't been keeping track of anything? Am I doomed here or what?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------



## marliepanda (Nov 20, 2014)

I got an email from.lauren about a tax form for us citizens. I've just replied saying I'm not a us citizen so I'm not sure what to do!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 20, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Aha! They are fixing the tax thing!



How does it work if I do not actually get the cash, but memepoints?     Question to ask Lauren....


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 20, 2014)

If it's Memepoints, I don't think you have to declare it because its like a free box.  You don't have to declare a free box unless you are running your blog as a business and are getting deductions for your home office space and things like that.  At least that's what I've deduced from my hours on the internet researching blogs and taxes.  And even then, it's iffy because unless the company said they sent you a box, declared the value of the box and then reported that to the gov't, there's no record that connects a free box to you.  Or something like that.  /sigh

So, not tax advice, of course!

I'll just get my forms and go from there when tax time rolls around.

On another note, I'm glad Lauren sent out that email.  My fears are assuaged about not adhering exactly to the guidelines.  I will open everything and try it because that's why it was sent to me for review but swatch pictures suck big time.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 20, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> If it's Memepoints, I don't think you have to declare it because its like a free box.  You don't have to declare a free box unless you are running your blog as a business and are getting deductions for your home office space and things like that.  At least that's what I've deduced from my hours on the internet researching blogs and taxes.  And even then, it's iffy because unless the company said they sent you a box, declared the value of the box and then reported that to the gov't, there's no record that connects a free box to you.  Or something like that.  /sigh
> 
> So, not tax advice, of course!
> 
> ...



So, how will they report the income?  Or is it up to us to report it?  I mean, all of my commissions (so far) have been converted to points, but she is asking for the tax information.  If memepoints are considered a "free box" or products, how will Memebox break down that difference?  Or do I have to do that?


----------



## had706 (Nov 20, 2014)

As a CPA &amp; tax manager I have to tell you that because those points have a readily determinable value $1 per point they are considered income. As an affiliate I will tell u to wait and see what Memebox puts on the 1099 - if u get one. However you can use some of your box expenses against that income.

Disclaimer - I am not giving tax advice and you should all contact your own tax advisors.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> So, how will they report the income?  Or is it up to us to report it?  I mean, all of my commissions (so far) have been converted to points, but she is asking for the tax information.  If memepoints are considered a "free box" or products, how will Memebox break down that difference?  Or do I have to do that?


Yeah, that's also what I'm wondering.  I would think they wouldn't count because its like company product but if like @@had706 says and its counted as actual money, then they better have a way to figure it out.  Seems odd.  Because I can get a referral box from a company for free and that has a dollar value, too, but Popsugar is never going to send me a 1099.  Or at least I hope not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That would be so awful to figure out &gt;.&lt;

I might have to let someone help me with my taxes this year.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 20, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> how the heck do I integrate the memebox stuff if I haven't been keeping track of anything?


Memebox will issue you a 1099 so that the total amount that you have received can be claimed as income. It would be kind of like freelance income. It's not hard to incorporate at all.

Keep in mind: Memebox is not withholding ANYTHING, so we will be taking the tax hit when we file, rather than paying in along the way. We haven't paid in for Social Security or Medicare either, so that's just going to add to the pain. Depending on your income bracket, it could be a fair bit of money. I'm groaning at the idea of actually having to claim this (I know, I know lol). Then again, my student loan interest payments are so awesomely awful that they should balance things out and then some. hhhaaha sob

If you're a mega blogger it makes sense to seek tax advice like @@had706 recommended and determine if you should do some deduction things and establish yourself as a business and whatnot so you can deduct expenses like a home office, utilities, supplies, or a new camera (although since that's durable the tax break isn't great). I would not recommend going anywhere near blog-related deducations without pro advice--when I wrote off my home office as a part-time faculty member I kept getting audited--it's a great way to raise flags. Then again, if you keep good records and know how to write well, as we all do, an audit is easy enough to weather--I once wrote off an entire year's income thanks to deductions stemming from a summer in Europe researching my dissertation and traveling to sea-side places on the weekends to study local dialects and acquire information about regional culture. Not a problem in the end.

What I'm curious about is whether money that we don't withdraw will be listed on the 1099. As in, if we leave money in the account until after 31 December, will it actually be included in the total? I'm guessing...yes since it was earned in 2014?

@Saffyra--it's my understanding that if we receive gifts like free boxes we're _supposed _to claim them as income or something even if we don't receive a 1099--it falls under self-reporting. It's really only when you claim expenses that the IRS zeroes in and wants to know more so whatever, I'm not doing that either.

Yes, I am a tax nightmare. lol


----------



## had706 (Nov 20, 2014)

@ you are correct about leaving commissions in its income in the year earned. Yes anything received as "compensation" needs to be reported including non cash items like boxes. Has to be $600 for the companies to have to issue 1099 but ur responsibility to report that income and u would be held accountable if irs were to audit you and find it.

As far as expenses I think if u get commissions off a box u purchase it would be very low risk to deduct the cost of that box. Other expenses like home office way more tricky so u may need some help!


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 20, 2014)

Okay, so it's six hundred PER company?  Whew! I'm safe!  I don't really see myself as a business.  This is just for fun so I wouldnt want to claim office space or anything like that.  Too much work, imo.

It would be nice to be able to claim everything I've spent on boxes but since I don't want to list myself as a business (its a hobby! right?), I don't think I can do that.  And I don't know that there would be a benefit to it anyway.

Still, I might want to sit down with a tax consultant and see what they say about it.  I might be making a mountain out of a molehill.


----------



## veritazy (Nov 20, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Also, they have NEVER sent me any heads up for the boxes when they sent them for review. I would always get a mystery package, be super confused, and then 1-2 days later, get an e-mail saying, "We've sent you the _____ box!" with more info etc. I think they're a bit behind on that, lol.


Hhaha I got that today with the honey box!

Well I do agree its a bit too much to open up everything but I can do that as hygienic as possible with my armada of clear gloves, swabs, wooden sticks, plastic spoons, disinfectant, alcohol and cotton pads. I think the idea is minimal hand contact and air exposure time. I keep them away from the light in their respective box afterwards in a cool and dry space (same place where I store my red wines  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ). Thank you derm clinic!  :lol:


----------



## biancardi (Nov 20, 2014)

hmmm.....I don't make that much $$ from this gig to want a tax consultant, but I wish memebox would have explained this indepth when I signed up.

live and learn.   I mean, Missha gives me credit for spending $$ at their shop, so I thought it would be the same way if I converted them to points and just spent it at their site.  I guess I will start making withdrawals and squirrel that away for all of the other tax crap.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> hmmm.....I don't make that much $$ from this gig to want a tax consultant, but I wish memebox would have explained this indepth when I signed up.


Seriously, this. I'm not the top affiliate, but I'll be real: the amount of money that the fanblogs earn from various affiliate and ad programs isn't insignificant. Not a ton, but it's enough to be able to do just about whatever I dream up for the blog eventually and without dipping into my personal budget. Most of it gets plowed into tech (hosting, site design, cloud storage for all of my files, design software I use, little photo equipment like lenses for my phone--which is my camera ahaha), beauty-science experiment supplies, products that I buy for review, and giveaways, but I don't feel like deducting those little things and getting into a tax issue down the line. Blerg. I really should do that next year and keep good records. Except I'm laaazy. hahaha

Waaaait--if I earn actual declared income from something, that means I can take deductions for costs associated with that income as long as they don't exceed the amount I make doing the work 3 out of 5 years right? So I could make it easy on myself and just deduct the home office for, like, a month ahahaha--that seems like an easier way to negate the income I've received from Memebox than dragging out all of my receipts for $8 macro lenses and things. I have received...like...three free things from companies all year, so I wouldn't be setting up for an audit disaster either--I could easily throw them into my self-reported income. Gaaah this is complicated, but I don't want to be stuck with a tax bill. ahaha

Sorry to everyone that this doesn't apply to--just trying to untangle this mess, and it's possible that it might be useful to someone else.


----------



## marliepanda (Nov 20, 2014)

Lauren replied to me: Hi,

Sorry that you had to get the email! It is for USA residents only and the system did not filter properly. Please disregard the form. You do not need to comply with USA tax laws  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Regards,
Lauren


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 21, 2014)

This tax stuff is stressing me out so much I could cry.

I haven't worked in quite a few years. I recently did get a job again, however I've always had my old roommate do turbotax for me since I only had one job and it's always been part time, so it was the easiest tax thing ever.

I have literally never done taxes in my entire life. My father used to do them for me years ago (we're not on speaking terms anymore so that's out the window) I can't afford to work with a professional, and I have no idea where to begin. Everything everyone is talking about sounds like a different language to me. I had no idea I had to claim free products, or claim my commission unless it was a ridiculously high amount.

I have no idea what I'm supposed to do come tax season as it is, and all of this new information is scaring the crap out of me...

Sigh.


----------



## veritazy (Nov 21, 2014)

@@marliepanda thank goodness we are not in this tangled mess of numbers...I just don't want to do math after high school lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> O'm lazy too, @fanserviced. And @@MissJexie I hope you guys figure out a way... don't stress too much about it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Idk how this tax thing came about here..but for matters that doesn't benefit me or Memebox, I would not delve to much into it...


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 21, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I have no idea what I'm supposed to do come tax season as it is, and all of this new information is scaring the crap out of me...


Unless you want to do tax return artistry, I think it will be ok. Basically, you enter your W-2 from your job, enter your 1099 from Memebox, and answer a few questions on Turbo Tax--if your income is modest and your regular employer is withholding your estimated taxes (as they should be--pretty much all regular jobs do this), you shouldn't be hit with a big tax bill and it should be very quick.

I started doing my taxes when I was 16 and I just did them using paper forms--the paper might be a bit less stressful, it certainly was for me. And your local public library has resources for understanding the forms and often has some sort of free tax consultation appointments with experts. Paper forms are free to file, so that's another plus.

It's probably best to ignore the things I say about my own tax situation because I somewhat enjoy doing my taxes (it's a challenge to stay within the law while maximizing deductions) and my income is based on two spouses working full-time; despite feeling mega broke, the government thinks otherwise. ahahah

You can do it--it's scary and stressful, but very empowering!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 21, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Unless you want to do tax return artistry, I think it will be ok. Basically, you enter your W-2 from your job, enter your 1099 from Memebox, and answer a few questions on Turbo Tax--if your income is modest and your regular employer is withholding your estimated taxes (as they should be--pretty much all regular jobs do this), you shouldn't be hit with a big tax bill and it should be very quick.
> 
> I started doing my taxes when I was 16 and I just did them using paper forms--the paper might be a bit less stressful, it certainly was for me. And your local public library has resources for understanding the forms and often has some sort of free tax consultation appointments with experts. Paper forms are free to file, so that's another plus.
> 
> ...


Thank you, doll!

Seriously I get really worked up over stuff like this because I'm a huge ball of stress and worry at all times haha, but this makes me feel better. I'm always so afraid of "getting in trouble" because I did my taxes wrong, or didn't do something i was supposed to. I mean, I don't think the government cares about my $100 a week from my part time job, or the fact that I didn't claim the complimentary Honey Box from Memebox...although maybe they do, haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll wing it and hope for the best!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 21, 2014)

A lot of the big names in tax software offer free online federal filings. It's a bit hard to charge when the IRS has a free one available. These online programs walk you through the process by asking you questions. It's a good option for those who have relatively simple tax circumstances. When tax time comes and you have all your documents, you can play around with it before submitting to file. 

Also, around tax time, keep an eye on your local papers and community bulletins. There are usually non-profits and other groups that host tax advice sessions. I also once had a classmate who worked at H&amp;R Block and I believe they will do the basic in-person tax filings for free, as the real money comes from providing services to those with more complicated situations. 

Don't let it get you stressed out.  :hugs3:


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 21, 2014)

So after being so sure that I was off the box list and on the products-only list I received an email from Lauren last night letting me know that My Honey was on the way. ahhahaahahha OMG I have no idea how I'm going to be able to keep up with everything as the winter rolls on (if the program continues like it is now and I'm still part of it); I have 14 boxes coming in the next six weeks (OTL) and then in early 2015 I need to go back to Germany a few times and no doubt I'll basically move into my office at some point when I'm here. Oh well--that's a problem for later. I mean, I could review products on Fifth Avenue and Unter den Linden if necessary, to get good light--that would really keep things from getting boring for me ahahaha (swatching while bicyclists go whizzing by ahahaha).

Lauren said that she went through our blogs to make sure she wasn't sending repeat boxes. It really sounds like she doesn't have access to the Memebox backend system. I don't review/unbox every box I receive right away (and sometimes not at all), so to make things easier for her and to preview for readers what to expect Memebox-wise, I made a sidebar listing of the boxes I'm going to review/unbox in the future. Hopefully that helps.

I took stock of my blog while adjusting the format to work with the new Future Meme list and realized that I'm a Memebox blogger. Like, no joke, totally a Memebox blogger. I tried to resist it--I fought it, I swear I did, but even things that I review that aren't Memebox are reviewed with comparison to Memebox in mind. Yeah, other posts exist on my blog (NYC shop visits), but it's easy for me to slide into all Meme, all the time. Eh--I think I'm going to give up and go with it. lol I'll still do the other stuff I like to do, but I need to come to terms with what I've become. I, fanserviced, am a Memebox blogger. sob


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 21, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> So after being so sure that I was off the box list and on the products-only list I received an email from Lauren last night letting me know that My Honey was on the way. ahhahaahahha OMG I have no idea how I'm going to be able to keep up with everything as the winter rolls on (if the program continues like it is now and I'm still part of it); I have 14 boxes coming in the next six weeks (OTL) and then in early 2015 I need to go back to Germany a few times and no doubt I'll basically move into my office at some point when I'm here. Oh well--that's a problem for later. I mean, I could review products on Fifth Avenue and Unter den Linden if necessary, to get good light--that would really keep things from getting boring for me ahahaha (swatching while bicyclists go whizzing by ahahaha).
> 
> Lauren said that she went through our blogs to make sure she wasn't sending repeat boxes. It really sounds like she doesn't have access to the Memebox backend system. I don't review/unbox every box I receive right away (and sometimes not at all), so to make things easier for her and to preview for readers what to expect Memebox-wise, I made a sidebar listing of the boxes I'm going to review/unbox in the future. Hopefully that helps.
> 
> I took stock of my blog while adjusting the format to work with the new Future Meme list and realized that I'm a Memebox blogger. Like, no joke, totally a Memebox blogger. I tried to resist it--I fought it, I swear I did, but even things that I review that aren't Memebox are reviewed with comparison to Memebox in mind. Yeah, other posts exist on my blog (NYC shop visits), but it's easy for me to slide into all Meme, all the time. Eh--I think I'm going to give up and go with it. lol I'll still do the other stuff I like to do, but I need to come to terms with what I've become. I, fanserviced, am a Memebox blogger. sob


I am a Memebox blogger this month for sure LOL. Although I have been strategically plotting against that happening again in future months.

I'm much happier as the blogger who denies they're as into Memebox as they are so they try to pad their blog with other reviews when they're really just excited about their Memeboxes...or something? LOL


----------



## biancardi (Nov 21, 2014)

memebox has for sure taken over my blog, but that is okay.  I still do other subs and such and love writing my reviews there as well

I think that blogging about memeboxes has made my other reviews better in terms of writing, how I test them, ingredients, and so on.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> memebox has for sure taken over my blog, but that is okay.  I still do other subs and such and love writing my reviews there as well
> 
> I think that blogging about memeboxes has made my other reviews better in terms of writing, how I test them, ingredients, and so on.


I hear you--yeah, by writing about a product that SO many people receive and write about it does force me to step up my game and think about what I can bring to the review that people might not necessarily be able to get elsewhere. I recently picked up a moisture meter like the ones used for tests on Get It Beauty for providing some data on how creams other skincare actually work over time. It does force creativity!


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 21, 2014)

I...  don't want to be a Memebox blog!  But with 16 boxes coming...  it might be unavoidable.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 21, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I...  don't want to be a Memebox blog!  But with 16 boxes coming...  it might be unavoidable.


I've come to terms with the fact that memebox has taken over for the time being, although it seems like by January we'll all have to go back to business as usual, considering they've barely released any boxes this month, and I don't see that trend stopping any time soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 23, 2014)

While writing my review of the My Honey box I was sent I realized that some of the product descriptions aren't correct--one mentions ingredients that aren't actually in the ingredient list, but another misses some great ingredients because they were in the Korean list and not the poorly translated English list. I ended up having to send Lauren a giant email explaining why the descriptions need to be updated. I feel like book 1 Hermoine Granger. But if the point of this whole Ambassador thing is to push shop products, the individual product pages should be correct! Blaaah


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 23, 2014)

I also noticed this with some other products... and the ingredient list was in English on the box!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 24, 2014)

Has anyone else ever realized that if you chop the #HUGU4977 or whatever at the end of a link, make it into an affiliate link, and then click on the link it won't remain a proper affiliate link? (It will dump the affiliate ID part) That seems important to mention, but maybe everyone already knows this!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 24, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Has anyone else ever realized that if you chop the #HUGU4977 or whatever at the end of a link, make it into an affiliate link, and then click on the link it won't remain a proper affiliate link? (It will dump the affiliate ID part) That seems important to mention, but maybe everyone already knows this!


oh snap I don't think I ever noticed that! That's definitely good to mention just in case!


----------



## veritazy (Nov 24, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Has anyone else ever realized that if you chop the #HUGU4977 or whatever at the end of a link, make it into an affiliate link, and then click on the link it won't remain a proper affiliate link? (It will dump the affiliate ID part) That seems important to mention, but maybe everyone already knows this!


idk *shrug* I never omit anything and just c/p them just in case.

But commish is pretty stagnant this month... 

Just in case, we should be aware that we are approaching the final week of November and might want to withdraw them. Is there an update on the messed up earnings or are we still not allowed to touch it? No proper affiliates email on that issue either. *sighhhh*


----------



## Jane George (Nov 24, 2014)

veritazy said:


> idk *shrug* I never omit anything and just c/p them just in case.
> 
> But commish is pretty stagnant this month...
> 
> Just in case, we should be aware that we are approaching the final week of November and might want to withdraw them. Is there an update on the messed up earnings or are we still not allowed to touch it? No proper affiliates email on that issue either. *sighhhh*


i've withdrew it lol


----------



## formul8edphrase (Nov 24, 2014)

On the tax stuff: 

If you're using a program like TurboTax or TaxACT, it's pretty easy, even if you have income from being an affiliate to claim. I go to an accountant, and he doesn't bother to claim if it's less than $600 (I usually have income from being a mystery shopper) even though I give him the check stubs, so I don't worry about it. My mom retired from Criminal Investigations in the IRS and says they don't really care about the smaller amounts. I did forget to put in a 1099 one year (that's why I started going to an accountant) and the IRS audited me and charged me the tax and a fee, so just make sure you put those in if you get them.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 24, 2014)

@ Wait... whaa? Those #letters are the identifier of the affiliate whose links you are using. Getting rid of them shouldnt affect whether your own link works or not!

I must test this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 24, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> @ Wait... whaa? Those #letters are the identifier of the affiliate whose links you are using. Getting rid of them shouldnt affect whether your own link works or not!
> 
> I must test this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah, that's what I thought, too! But it looks like we need the acc long number thing plus the #shorter number thing to make the links pop out right once you're on the page. I think. hahahah


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 24, 2014)

@ Does it do the same thing if you are logged out?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 25, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> @ Does it do the same thing if you are logged out?


Hmm--this is a good question--I'll have to experiment with it!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 25, 2014)

As @@MissJexie mentioned in the main thread, it's getting harder to love and promote Memebox right now, sigh. I'm carrying on for the time being because I really think that enormous [potentially good] changes are coming at the first of the year, and I hope that a US-based logistics staff will translate into better curation for my readers' tastes, but the missteps and disappointments are really hard to watch other fans experience, even if they're not happening to me. A lot of it seems to be due to a lack of communication with the warehouse in Korea and issues with suppliers (namely Innisfree) which is why I'm hoping whatever move they're doing right now results in greater control and communication. In reality, would I recommend an eBay seller who pulls as many stunts as Memebox? Probably not. Then again, there are other options on eBay for things like Etude House bb cream whereas Memebox offers a mega value and many quality (if lesser-known) brands. Please just make this all better, Memebox.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 25, 2014)

As a non us blogger I find it hard to promote memebox in general and with what looks like a even greater split it will be even harder tasks. I love kbeaut but find it hard to like and trust memebox atm.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> As a non us blogger I find it hard to promote memebox in general and with what looks like a even greater split it will be even harder tasks. I love kbeaut but find it hard to like and trust memebox atm.


Yeah, I totally hear you--I am not able to imagine a lot of scenarios where people outside of the US will benefit by what's to come, but maybe I'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 25, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Yeah, I totally hear you--I am not able to imagine a lot of scenarios where people outside of the US will benefit by what's to come, but maybe I'll be pleasantly surprised.


I think if they want to concentrate on us fair enough but in a way it is irritating as the keep with this bull of quality over quantity.

Sorry that I am raging but irritated.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 25, 2014)

I finally got my review points from last week - but nothing on the 12 innisfree points.


----------



## veritazy (Nov 26, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Memebox offers a mega value and many quality (if lesser-known) brands. Please just make this all better, Memebox.


Agreeing on this point. Main reason why I stayed on.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And we did have enormous deals and points to spend on boxes, so minus those the boxes were really value for money. Of course those who were with em long enough will notice the decline but if I am a new customer I will still be wowed by their boxes.

Memebox was how I discovered indie brands like Chosungah, Migabee, Enesti, Blithe, Skin factory, Cleomee and Evas to name a few. Some boxes are only hit and miss only *in comparison to previous boxes*, and yeah this is a difficult point to explain to readers because they are a mix of existing customers and new members!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 28, 2014)

well, it is official - my sales were 50% less this month.  They need to have a contest on whose sales DROPPED the most in november


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> well, it is official - my sales were 50% less this month.  They need to have a contest on whose sales DROPPED the most in november


HAHA xD


----------



## cfisher (Nov 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> well, it is official - my sales were 50% less this month.  They need to have a contest on whose sales DROPPED the most in november


I'm actually amazed they only dropped by 50%.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 28, 2014)

Mine are about a tenth I think


----------



## Sharon Chua (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi guys!

I just signed up with memebox affiliate programs. I put a link to my site. What else should I do next? Do I have to subscibe to memebox in order to put the affiliate link? How do I tell my readers about the promo? Hope to get some help from the experts. I'm new to this


----------



## biancardi (Nov 28, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm actually amazed they only dropped by 50%.


well, today helped a bit.   Got more sales today than I did all last week.

BTW - my unknown package from Memebox arrived

it is another beauty box - the wake up make up one! lol   I actually like the colors so far (I won't swatch the BB cream, sorry, not going to use it), but the other items seem fine.  I am hoping that they are clearing out their damn shara shara and cheekroom products - haha  I thought I read that some folks had issues with the babyface gel eyeliner?  Mine "looked" okay - I haven't swatched anything yet, because I need to take initial photos.

I also got an extra item - this looks like an individual skin care review that they want me to do...Primary Raw Soy Milk Facial cream and there is a candle as well included in the promo!!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 28, 2014)

ahh I'm on my phone an the site is super confusing (I don't use my phone for anything I'm like a 90 year old lol) But I just wanted to mention I got the Snow White box out of nowhere today. I'm guessing it's a review box....but if anyone remembers how badly I wanted this box....

I can't even.

It feels like Christmas. I want to go kiss Lauren because I was so stupidly sad to miss this one and here it is! Woo!

I didn't get a bunch of separate fancy review things though! Excited to see reviews on those! So totally obsessed with candles, haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> well, it is official - my sales were 50% less this month. They need to have a contest on whose sales DROPPED the most in november


Yeah, mine are just over the halfway mark compared to last month. That's a pretty major drop, but when I think about it, I've mostly just been doing unboxings that have piled up. I haven't seen much to talk about this month in the shop and there haven't been many new boxes at all, so a 50% decrease vs. the effort I put in this month (and Memebox's effort to make stuff worth discussing) is actually pretty amazing. As in amazingly good. I slept more and ate better! ahahaha And the lack of a real $5 off coupon doesn't seem to have completely killed things either.
So the predictions of doom and a total sales wipeout can't be completely true. If my sales still represent the same percentage of the company's intake that they did in September, Memebox global took in something like $350,000-$450,000 this month, despite being an absolute off-the-rails wreck.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 28, 2014)

Lauren asked if I wanted a review product, products, or product/s plus box. I'm going with new products--I'm so incredibly happy to be given options! I'm not a box blogger (and not a pure beauty blogger, either, really--I blog about different aspects of Korean popular culture, just in different places), so I get especially overwhelmed by boxes coming in all the time. New products? Get on me.

@@MissJexie omg that's so amazing!!!! I'm so happy that you got that box!!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 28, 2014)

yes the primary raw soy facial cream is more of a gel - it has galcoldmetyesisisis (or however you spell it - fermented grains - lol) and is very hydrating.  I am going to use this at night and see how it works.  I really love the packaging....it is so cute


----------



## biancardi (Nov 28, 2014)

@@MissJexie, they might have given me the cream to review because of the box I got - lol.  I got a total makeup one.  I need to go and look at my profile again and see if I stated makeup in the check boxes....


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yes the primary raw soy facial cream is more of a gel - it has galcoldmetyesisisis (or however you spell it - fermented grains - lol) and is very hydrating. I am going to use this at night and see how it works. I really love the packaging....it is so cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh galactomyces? Sweeeet!!! That packaging looks amazing--does it seem like you could reuse it once done with the product?
Yeah...I'm not-so-secretly delighted that I didn't have to review that box. LOL


----------



## biancardi (Nov 28, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Ohh galactomyces? Sweeeet!!! That packaging looks amazing--does it seem like you could reuse it once done with the product?
> 
> Yeah...I'm not-so-secretly delighted that I didn't have to review that box. LOL


oh yeah - it is a nice glass jar with a screw top lip

the diy candle has the same jar


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> oh yeah - it is a nice glass jar with a screw top lip
> 
> the diy candle has the same jar
> 
> ...


waaaaaa that's seriously awesome. Hot damn!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 28, 2014)

Ohhh majorly jealous


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yes the primary raw soy facial cream is more of a gel - it has galcoldmetyesisisis (or however you spell it - fermented grains - lol) and is very hydrating.  I am going to use this at night and see how it works.  I really love the packaging....it is so cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SQUEEE this is so cute!!

I bet they sent it to you because of your fabulous ettang mask review and because you're awesome.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm super excited to see your review on this, it looks like fun!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 28, 2014)

I put in my withdrawal request early like a good girl and now that the Innisfree mess is getting sorted out I'm in the negative. Blaaaaa!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 28, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I put in my withdrawal request early like a good girl and now that the Innisfree mess is getting sorted out I'm in the negative. Blaaaaa!


LAME! 

I usually only withdraw about half my commission each month so I've never had that problem, but this month I withdrew the whole thing because of Christmas and too many bills and personal money dramas, but I left a little $ in there for situations like the Innisfree thing. Luckily I didn't sell that many of them so it wasn't a huge hit to me, but yeesh. They're really making things stink for their affiliates this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Nov 28, 2014)

oh and it came in this cute bag (which has Obi's cat hair on it...lol)  He was sitting next to me while I was unpacking my goodies..




This and the candle are the only 2 products that this company makes (or at least they are the only items on their website) I wonder if they are really new?


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> oh and it came in this cute bag (which has Obi's cat hair on it...lol)  He was sitting next to me while I was unpacking my goodies..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahah omg I know the joys of editing strands of cat hair out of my photos. My cats like to jump up on the table that I take photos on and just nuzzle everything. It's ridiculous lol...that's what I get for having 3 cats in a tiny apartment! #crazycatlady


----------



## veritazy (Nov 28, 2014)

@@biancardi I'm weak against tins, drawsting bags and cute zipper pouches. darn.

Today I got one person click through to buy CPM2! *throws confetti* I want to take this opportunity to relay how much we are beholden to that person....thank you, babe.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Recently the comish is stagnant, and then it took a plunge. lol~ I reckon people cancelled alot of boxes. Weee..... :/

Maybe another December restock closer to Christmas, alongside Christmas edition boxes (and I predict vague "makeup+skincare!!!" boxes again).


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 29, 2014)

Ohhh, so that's why it's been going negative! I forgot about the Innisfree debacle.

No review box for me and I'm okay with that. I still haven't received points for my other reviews yet. I wonder if theyre still doing it.

My commissions are a little over 50% of what they were.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 30, 2014)

Oh.  Derp.  Apparently I should check my actual mailbox more often.  Just found the Mememasks!  Hope the 20 degree weather didn't harm them.  I've been wanting to try these!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 30, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Oh.  Derp.  Apparently I should check my actual mailbox more often.  Just found the Mememasks!  Hope the 20 degree weather didn't harm them.  I've been wanting to try these!


YAYYYYYY!!!!! Enjoy them!!!


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 30, 2014)

Today I received Snow White, primary raw DIY soy candle (yaaaaaaaaas!) and what I assume is a face cream in a really gorgeous bag (haven't opened yet because I want to photograph it in all it's perfect glory and I know I won't be able to tie it back up perfectly).


----------



## biancardi (Nov 30, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Today I received Snow White, primary raw DIY soy candle (yaaaaaaaaas!) and what I assume is a face cream in a really gorgeous bag (haven't opened yet because I want to photograph it in all it's perfect glory and I know I won't be able to tie it back up perfectly).


yes, I got that cream &amp; candle too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It is just lovely packaging, isn't it?


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yes, I got that cream &amp; candle too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It is just lovely packaging, isn't it?


It's so pretty, it's the type of stuff I would buy and then let sit in my room for a few months because I don't want to wreck it hahah


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm new to all this affiliate stuff and just checked my account.  My first commission was from someone who bought the F/W Makeup box in late October, and now I feel terrible 'cause it was a less-than-stellar box.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Memeguilt


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 1, 2014)

@@TheSilverNail Haha!  I know how you feel, I just had someone say that they got global #18 because I recommended it.  Which I did.  And do because I like the global boxes (for the most part- I mean, they're still a gamble).  But now if it's bad I'll feel terrible...


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 1, 2014)

Ha so I got the same Do You cream/candle set that @@biancardi did except (box spoiler inside)



Spoiler



I also got that cream minus the candle today in Green Foods! lol



I'm thinking a giveaway of the second cream? It's super cute, but I have something like a different cream for morning and night each day of the week already! hahahah


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 2, 2014)

So has anyone had withdrawals processed? Or any kind of message about the plan for that? Or coupon codes, for that matter? I'm guessing not, but I thought I'd ask. I bet the staff is going crazy with the box issues. Eee


----------



## biancardi (Dec 2, 2014)

nope, my withdrawal is still pending....no coupon codes, nothing.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 2, 2014)

No.  Last month it was the 3rd, think.  For withdrawals.

As for coupon codes, who knows.  I really wish that they kept us more in the loop.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 2, 2014)

no nothing all pending still,


----------



## Jane George (Dec 2, 2014)

No review points (might confuse them as I inputted blog not youtube reviews), no points from commission and no codes.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 2, 2014)

Jane George said:


> No review points (might confuse them as I inputted blog not youtube reviews), no points from commission and no codes.


No review points here either.  And I filled out the form on Nov. 18.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 2, 2014)

Jane George said:


> No review points (might confuse them as I inputted blog not youtube reviews), no points from commission and no codes.


Yeah, I have a pile of reviews in, too. But many of them are new or fairly new.
I ended up sending my mom my extra Soy Milk cream for the first mum + me review. We have very different skin and we're two decades apart, so that seemed like a decent use for it.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 2, 2014)

Part of the reason I have a hard time believing that boxes are about to get a hard axe is due to the fact that boxes are sent for review and points are given for box reviews. Of course, this could all change suddenly as the Influencer program did so maybe that's foolish. Haha sob


----------



## Jane George (Dec 2, 2014)

thats not good if it was 18th nov. Tbh customer service seems to have gone on hiatus.... waiting for a answer about merry lip tint set too

Tbh I have some reviews withstanding on my blog but mainly because I either don't want to swear while doing them or I just haven't got round to them


----------



## blinded (Dec 2, 2014)

I requested points 9-10 days ago and nothing yet.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 2, 2014)

Just got my withdrawal email!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 2, 2014)

they shortchanged me by a few cents on the withdrawal.  lol

seriously.


----------



## marliepanda (Dec 2, 2014)

I was $3 short. I am not bothered, they did send extra to cover the fees but were a little short. I'm not fussed.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 2, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I was $3 short. I am not bothered, they did send extra to cover the fees but were a little short. I'm not fussed.


yep, it isn't worth complaining about - I was just amused that they cannot send money properly ..

this the first month that I have ever requested $$ so I didn't know that they had issues doing that.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 2, 2014)

Yeah, they aren't very good at figuring it out.  But its better than being charged the fee like we were the first few months.  At least they paid it back, though.  Mine was $2 short but it's not a big deal to me.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 2, 2014)

Yeah, I'm kind of like...hey, thanks, cool, it's all going back to you [via Meme-K] anyway. ahahaha


----------



## marliepanda (Dec 2, 2014)

I think its good they even part pay the fee. As far as I'm concerned thats my responsibility!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 2, 2014)

I do not believe fees are part of our responsibility.  When I report this income to the IRS, they aren't going to care about paypal fees.

My commission is not my commission minus paypal fees.


----------



## marliepanda (Dec 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I do not believe fees are part of our responsibility.  When I report this income to the IRS, they aren't going to care about paypal fees.
> 
> My commission is not my commission minus paypal fees.



I consider it part of the fee for getting it to me, banks charge its simple etc so I dont mind paying $3 for the ease. I have paid payroll fees before for my wages, tax, NI etc, $3 isn't gonna hurt when I'm not exactly busting my ass for this money


----------



## biancardi (Dec 2, 2014)

it isn't the $$ for me, it is the principle of the thing.   Since USA affiliates will be taxed on this and memebox never explained any of this when I joined the affiliate program, I do stand firm on that.

I think that their affiliate program is not well defined, they do not mention all of these hidden fees, etc and they need to be more upfront with it.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 2, 2014)

Wait, what hidden fees? Is there something I missed??

Also, just got all my review points for the last three reviews I've posted.  Off to go post more now that I know they haven't stopped doing it!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 2, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Wait, what hidden fees? Is there something I missed??
> 
> Also, just got all my review points for the last three reviews I've posted.  Off to go post more now that I know they haven't stopped doing it!


hidden fees  - paypal fees.   IRS stuff.  This is the first time I have been an affiliate, so I didn't know about these things.  Plus, I had thought  Memebox was a foreign company, not a US one.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 2, 2014)

Oh, yeah.  The Paypal thing, I think they had no idea that Paypal charges a fee.  Except that they don't unless you are receiving your money internationally.  Which means our payments are coming from Korea, not San Francisco.  Right?

They did charge us the first two months but the costs were refunded later.  Now, they try to guess what the fee will be!  I'm pretty sure there's an easier (and more accurate) way to do it but as long as it's close, I don't mind.

Luckily, most affiliates won't have to worry about taxes.  We are probably the exceptions.  And I honestly hope we don't have to deal with anything like "did you receive any foreign money" type thing on our taxes! 

Who knew blogging could be this much trouble, right?  Although, Memebox is hands down the weirdest affiliate program I've ever seen or been a part of.  I will say that I felt better about their 100 Memepoint thing for the top affiliate after I got an affiliate email from another company saying that whoever sold the most boxes of theirs would get $2500!!  I mean, that would never be me, but crap, that's a lot of money!  And 100 memepoints is peanuts compared to that kind of thing!  And Julep is absolutely bonkers with their demands the hoops they want affiliates to jump through.  I don't even bother.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 2, 2014)

Got my withdrawal thank goodness! I was spending it before I had it because it's the only money i have this year for christmas gifts. Paid my rent 2 days late but all is well now lol

Still waiting on the coupon codes...don't know if those are even going to happen considering the pathetic lack of boxes...


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 3, 2014)

I got my December code.  It's six letters long (no numbers).  Anyone get something different?


----------



## Jane George (Dec 3, 2014)

No affiliate code at all for me


----------



## ikecarus (Dec 3, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I got my December code.  It's six letters long (no numbers).  Anyone get something different?


Mine is also 6 characters long, but it's a mix of letters and numbers.


----------



## flushblush (Dec 3, 2014)

Still waiting on mine!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 3, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Still waiting on mine!


Lol at least it isn't just me


----------



## Malaperelka (Dec 3, 2014)

Maybe only ambassadors got codes?


----------



## Jane George (Dec 3, 2014)

Might well be the case


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 3, 2014)

I got mine!

The e-mail does start with, "Hello Ambassadors!"

So I'm assuming only ambassadors got codes so far.

I don't think we'll be the ONLY ones getting codes though. Back when they had the "influencers" program, I got codes for that and a second regular code (4 and 6 digit) so I'm thinking there's still a good chance that everyone will get one.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 3, 2014)

And I remember I got my email late last month. I got my VIP codes after most people, too.


----------



## Malaperelka (Dec 3, 2014)

If they want to promote Ambassadors only that's ok. I don't care about it any more...


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 3, 2014)

So I just want to remind everyone that the blogger coupon codes they send out do not give commission or any sort of benefit...so y'know, you can always ask someone who is in the ambassador program if you can use their coupon code on your blog and it will be just the same as having one sent to you.


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 3, 2014)

I would imagine that memebox would track how many people used each code. Each affiliate/ambassador code is different. Has anyone asked memebox whether memebox keeps track of how many times each code was used?

I am not suggesting not to use an ambassador's code in your blog, I just wonder.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 3, 2014)

Does it make sense to perhaps create an Ambassador program thread so that people who want to just see what's up with things applying to all affiliates don't need to be sorting through posts that apply to just a portion of the group (Ambassadors)? I can see why people who just want to know if, say, point withdrawals are moving along regularly wouldn't want to sort through things relating to a completely separate program.

If that sounds ok, the guideline I have in mind for the Ambassador thread is 1) no conversation about general affiliate matters without cross-posting it here and 2) constructive, no-holds-barred discussion about the program with no hurt feeling interjections--since the whole point of the thread is to take the conversation away from people who are saddened by it, out of consideration for their feelings.

Thoughts? And yeah, yeah, I get that nobody has hurt feelings and we're all tough and grounded and self-actualized, but this is just logical.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 3, 2014)

Personally just a bit peeved that I have been with them since beginning of the affiliate program and no code. I will wait and see though


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 3, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> I would imagine that memebox would track how many people used each code. Each affiliate/ambassador code is different. Has anyone asked memebox whether memebox keeps track of how many times each code was used?
> 
> I am not suggesting not to use an ambassador's code in your blog, I just wonder.


I'm guessing it hasn't been tracked, in the past at least, because when mine was somehow parked at #1 on, like, Retail Me Not I didn't receive any perks or special notice or anything.

I think that what Memebox looks at are the number of links clicked from blog posts or video posts and possibly how many of those lead to sales. That's not to say that they're not tracking the coupon code usage, but that stat doesn't seem to be as important as others.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 3, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Does it make sense to perhaps create an Ambassador program thread so that people who want to just see what's up with things applying to all affiliates don't need to be sorting through posts that apply to just a portion of the group (Ambassadors)? I can see why people who just want to know if, say, point withdrawals are moving along regularly wouldn't want to sort through things relating to a completely separate program.
> 
> If that sounds ok, the guideline I have in mind for the Ambassador thread is 1) no conversation about general affiliate matters without cross-posting it here and 2) constructive, no-holds-barred discussion about the program with no hurt feeling interjections--since the whole point of the thread is to take the conversation away from people who are saddened by it, out of consideration for their feelings.
> 
> Thoughts? And yeah, yeah, I get that nobody has hurt feelings and we're all tough and grounded and self-actualized, but this is just logical.


It's totally up to you if you'd like to make an Ambassador thread, however no matter what guidelines you put in place, there's no hard and fast way to enforce them, unfortunately. IE: my sad attempts at trying to get people to follow MUT rules in general is a huge failure most of the time lol

I have also seen in my experience, that separating threads doesn't tend to work that well, and people will still continue to use the original thread that existed. (the ENTIRE memebox forum as an example, as well as the korean skincare discussion thread) I also think that it feels mildly clique-ish to make an ambassador only thread, even if other people can read it. I understand your intentions are good here, and that you don't want ambassador discussions to upset anyone that is an affiliate, but a non-ambassador, however I think that people can just as easily choose to not read it, or put on their big girl pants and realize that this is part of being a blogger, and we all are at different points in our blogs, and have different relationships of varying degrees with different companies. If this is upsetting to anyone, they really shouldn't be blogging, or at least, not getting involved in the company-collab side of things. 

As for the coupon codes, I don't think Memebox really cares, even if they do track them. No one has ever gotten anything "more" if they're coupon code is used more often, at least not to my knowledge, and I know that some of the top memebox affiliates are MUT members. Regardless, when there were 4 and 6 digit codes we would all share them with each other so that our readers could get the best available coupons possible. If I wasn't sent a code this month I would have no issues asking someone to use theirs. This is about my readers, and making sure I have a $5 coupon to offer them.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 3, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> I would imagine that memebox would track how many people used each code. Each affiliate/ambassador code is different. Has anyone asked memebox whether memebox keeps track of how many times each code was used?
> 
> I am not suggesting not to use an ambassador's code in your blog, I just wonder.


The codes are not tracked (or at least they weren't).  I asked about it probably two months ago because I was curious.  I still think it's ridiculous not to track them because wouldn't that be useful information?  But Memebox isn't really known for thinking ahead.

I posted one of Jane's last month and Miss Jexie's the time before.  I still don't know why Meme is generating different codes but that's fine with me!  I like saving money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I haven't tested my theory on this latest code, though.  I need to buy something to figure it out.  Hmm...  what to get...  Oh! I could get more broccoli toner!  

Aww, rats.  It look like both my 6 letter code and Ikecarus' 6 letter and number code are the same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Dec 3, 2014)

Is it still 5 off 30


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Is it still 5 off 30


ugh yes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They also said that the $5 off codes won't work on the $5 deals section...which is fine by me since nothing good is in there anyway.



Saffyra said:


> The codes are not tracked (or at least they weren't).  I asked about it probably two months ago because I was curious.  I still think it's ridiculous not to track them because wouldn't that be useful information?  But Memebox isn't really known for thinking ahead.
> 
> I posted one of Jane's last month and Miss Jexie's the time before.  I still don't know why Meme is generating different codes but that's fine with me!  I like saving money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I haven't tested my theory on this latest code, though.  I need to buy something to figure it out.  Hmm...  what to get...  Oh! I could get more broccoli toner!


omg I'm using the broccoli toner now and I'm loving it! I don't love the pump/way it comes out because I always push down too hard and toner rolls off the top part and underneath and I don't want to waste a single drop lol


----------



## Jane George (Dec 3, 2014)

A bit of a no brained not to use it there too as there is a free shipping code that would be better financially.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 3, 2014)

I don't mind that we have one thread for both affiliates and ambassadors.   We had one thread before when people were influencers and they are different from affiliates

hurt feelings are going to happen.  Not much one can do about it. 

@@MissJexie, I think  you are doing a great job on the memebox thread.  People do stray at times, but we also "police" ourselves, trying to get it back on track - even when you aren't there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think you are the best-EVER mod for that thread because you are like our Meme-Mom.  You introduced us to it and know how excited we all get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />      Not everyone understands that!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 3, 2014)

I prefer it all here despite not being an ambassador as I am nosey lol


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I don't mind that we have one thread for both affiliates and ambassadors.   We had one thread before when people were influencers and they are different from affiliates
> 
> hurt feelings are going to happen.  Not much one can do about it.
> 
> ...


hahah MemeMom! 

"You kids stop being off topic!!"

"But mommmm tester korea's having a saleeeeeee"

You guys do a great job in the thread. there are occasions where our passion of kbeauty takes its toll on the thread (the oh sheet mask debacle) but for the most part you all make my job very easy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 3, 2014)

Some people said that they received boxes for review although they don't earn a lot in comissions. I thought that maybe their codes are used a lot and memebox could track it. Not that it really matters where the code comes from, if you can save a few $$ is great!


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I prefer it all here despite not being an ambassador as I am nosey lol


I feel the same! lol!!!


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 4, 2014)

Hmm... I think maybe I'm getting a box for review?  I just got a UPS notice but I havent bought anything that ships today.  Not til the 8th.  Did  any of you get a UPS notice from MyChoice? (if you use UPS MyChoice)


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 4, 2014)

Totally missed seeing the code email last night . I blame to many meme emails of chasing up missing or damaged stock ATM . That and all parcels and every other Black Friday shipping my parcels the same 3 days.

I just read the addicts thread . Wow . Sour grapes.

I think it's easier to leave all affiliate in one thread here . It's nice to see what others are getting or getting told too.

Not expecting a VIP code this month but they may suprise us.

I think the 12 days of Xmas is instead of boxes as such . I'm not sad is rather grab a set if good and use points . And meh more xo memebox products . I read the email and I see someone on addicts is already saying a box . Oh dear . It's products the email states it.

I've really stopped Facebook posting in groups since last weekend at all.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 4, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Hmm... I think maybe I'm getting a box for review?  I just got a UPS notice but I havent bought anything that ships today.  Not til the 8th.  Did  any of you get a UPS notice from MyChoice? (if you use UPS MyChoice)


I did and I just assumed it was a box and didn't bother to really look, but I don't have any boxes on my purchased list that would show up tomorrow...

It's possible that it's a box or maybe a product of some kind?

Not to mention, I got a tracking # for wine and cheese/wtf even though I canceled it...

what is even happening lol

I have about 12 packages coming tomorrow because of black friday shopping. My poor UPS guy.


----------



## blinded (Dec 4, 2014)

The affiliate email doesn't sound like there are going to be boxes at all. Only talks about the shops. Actually, does it even mention the global shop?  I assumed that the 12 days of Christmas was going to be a global event, but after Black Friday who knows?


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 4, 2014)

Unless they're sending bloggers the wine and cheese box to review because they've had so many cancellations.

And maybe not just because I cancelled it but they didn't notice?


----------



## Jane George (Dec 4, 2014)

I am no longer doing reviews for them and mine has same order number as cancelled bundle


----------



## biancardi (Dec 4, 2014)

lucky ladies!  I didn't cancel it and I am getting mine today...


----------



## Jane George (Dec 4, 2014)

Mine should be tomorrow as it is in East mids and has been all day. Gotta go out though so hopefully be in when it is delivered


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 4, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I am no longer doing reviews for them and mine has same order number as cancelled bundle


Ah! Now that is interesting!!  I have to go check mine now!

Hm... I guess I don't know how to find my order number on UPS...  It won't get here til tmw.

(and I didn't order it express either)


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 4, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Ah! Now that is interesting!!  I have to go check mine now!


I got a tracking # for Wine and Cheese/ WTF yesterday morning even though I canceled it, and I got it today. 

However, I ALSO got a tracking number/shipping notification for something else. I got it last night sometime, and it is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow, so I have no idea what it could be.

If it was only me and saffyra that got them...maybe it's the candle and other thing that biancardi and a few other people got? Or maybe a different product? Who knows...mysteries...


----------



## Jane George (Dec 4, 2014)

I would love that candle


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 4, 2014)

Can I just say that my nightmare is opening the Dirty Gal + Hair Salon bundle tomorrow and finding one of the big prize tickets inside. Like, this is an actual thought that has occurred to me. lololol I doubt that Memebox is coordinated enough to pull off sending the biggest prizes to bloggers and it doesn't seem like they've done that in the past, but still--it would just look so bad and there would be an announcement and urgh. I'm hoping for a $7 free shipping ticket. ahahaha If, like, "Marlene Dietrich" is the grand prize winner, yeah, that's me dying of shame. lol


----------



## Jane George (Dec 4, 2014)

I don't want it either as customs would be a pain and all I want is a decent box... Second or third would be nice though


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 4, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Can I just say that my nightmare is opening the Dirty Gal + Hair Salon bundle tomorrow and finding one of the big prize tickets inside. Like, this is an actual thought that has occurred to me. lololol I doubt that Memebox is coordinated enough to pull off sending the biggest prizes to bloggers and it doesn't seem like they've done that in the past, but still--it would just look so bad and there would be an announcement and urgh. I'm hoping for a $7 free shipping ticket. ahahaha If, like, "Marlene Dietrich" is the grand prize winner, yeah, that's me dying of shame. lol


That thought has crossed my mind too- especially since the jackpot boxes when everyone kept saying "JUST WATCH A BLOGGER IS GOING TO WIN IT LIKE ALWAYS!!!" I was so happy that a MUT member won it, though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It would be great if someone from MUT does win, regardless of if they're a blogger (there are a LOT of bloggers here!) but I wonder how in the heck they're going to spend it?? Maybe Memebox open the restrictions a bit so that the winner can spend it on shop items too, because there's no way that many boxes are going to be released before the march expiration date.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> That thought has crossed my mind too- especially since the jackpot boxes when everyone kept saying "JUST WATCH A BLOGGER IS GOING TO WIN IT LIKE ALWAYS!!!" I was so happy that a MUT member won it, though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> It would be great if someone from MUT does win, regardless of if they're a blogger (there are a LOT of bloggers here!) but I wonder how in the heck they're going to spend it?? Maybe Memebox open the restrictions a bit so that the winner can spend it on shop items too, because there's no way that many boxes are going to be released before the march expiration date.


Waaaait--the whole $1,000 has to be spent before MARCH!??!? LOLOLOL What a nightmare indeed!

Hmm--if I won I think I'd have to run blind giveaways and just get 5 confirmed names and addresses every few days and then just shove in the orders for the winners whenever the 2 boxes for the month or whatever were released since there would be no time to confirm selections and I certainly couldn't afford shipping boxes from me back out to people.

Yeah, a $7 shipping code sounds great. ahahah

edit: in defense of people who thought bloggers would win: some companies are _ridiculous _about the unfairness of their giveaways and things. Etude House global, according to some people, has a habit of selecting stereotypically beautiful young women with popular social media profiles for their giveaways (this was all discussed before they opened the global shop). I can see why people would think that. And yet Memebox Global isn't exactly pulled together enough to make that happen. ahahaha


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 4, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Waaaait--the whole $1,000 has to be spent before MARCH!??!? LOLOLOL What a nightmare indeed!
> 
> Hmm--if I won I think I'd have to run blind giveaways and just get 5 confirmed names and addresses every few days and then just shove in the orders for the winners whenever the 2 boxes for the month or whatever were released since there would be no time to confirm selections and I certainly couldn't afford shipping boxes from me back out to people.
> 
> Yeah, a $7 shipping code sounds great. ahahah


The other codes have to be used by march, so I'm of course just assuming the grand prize does as well...although that might not be the case considering the sheer amount that it is!

I would do the exact same thing if I won. Maybe do a giveaway that has multiple winners, and have them choose any 1 thing in the entire store that they want or something to that effect. (That is if the coupon is good for shop stuff and not JUST boxes...other wise we're doomed)


----------



## had706 (Dec 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> The other codes have to be used by march, so I'm of course just assuming the grand prize does as well...although that might not be the case considering the sheer amount that it is!
> 
> I would do the exact same thing if I won. Maybe do a giveaway that has multiple winners, and have them choose any 1 thing in the entire store that they want or something to that effect. (That is if the coupon is good for shop stuff and not JUST boxes...other wise we're doomed)


Whomever wins it needs to buy up the remaining cpm2 boxes so we can quit looking at them and getting the castoffs in other boxes!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 4, 2014)

has it all got to be spent in one go too?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 4, 2014)

had706 said:


> Whomever wins it needs to buy up the remaining cpm2 boxes so we can quit looking at them and getting the castoffs in other boxes!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 4, 2014)

had706 said:


> Whomever wins it needs to buy up the remaining cpm2 boxes so we can quit looking at them and getting the castoffs in other boxes!


HAHA omg the worst part is that $1000 would only buy like 33 boxes with shipping costs? There would still be SO many left &lt;/3


----------



## had706 (Dec 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> HAHA omg the worst part is that $1000 would only buy like 33 boxes with shipping costs? There would still be SO many left &lt;/3


. That's true! Plus I have a fear that they are just putting them up 100 at a time now. As soon as they go to zero they put another 100 up.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 4, 2014)

Okay, I got an email, it looks like its the Primary Raw candle and moisturizer set that's coming.

Whew!

although I wouldnt have minded getting the Wine and Cheese box.

Mostly because I already have the moisturizer from Green Foods.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 4, 2014)

Tbh these wine and cheese boxes were certainly not boxes sent for review


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 4, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Okay, I got an email, it looks like its the Primary Raw candle and moisturizer set that's coming.
> 
> Whew!
> 
> ...


Yep! I'm getting it too! woohoo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Dec 4, 2014)

I hope they sell the candle worldwide.... I love love love candles


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I hope they sell the candle worldwide.... I love love love candles


I made the candle! It's really fun and it smells great! I'm writing to Lauren now to ask about plans for selling it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 5, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I made the candle! It's really fun and it smells great! I'm writing to Lauren now to ask about plans for selling it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yay! let us know!

I was going to shoot her a message about it today since my candle is also coming today.

The product reviews I've done for them in the past usually featured companies that they plan on carrying in the memeshop (sally's box, hope girl etc), so I just assumed that was the case for this one too. I'd love to know what she says though, just in case!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 5, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Yay! let us know!
> 
> I was going to shoot her a message about it today since my candle is also coming today.
> 
> The product reviews I've done for them in the past usually featured companies that they plan on carrying in the memeshop (sally's box, hope girl etc), so I just assumed that was the case for this one too. I'd love to know what she says though, just in case!


Lauren didn't send a link to the Memeshop cream listing in the email I received, but I see the product in the Memeshop: http://us.memebox.com/memeshop/featured-brands/primary-raw-seoul

No candle listed--but I've asked about it!


----------



## veritazy (Dec 6, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Lauren didn't send a link to the Memeshop cream listing in the email I received, but I see the product in the Memeshop: http://us.memebox.com/memeshop/featured-brands/primary-raw-seoul
> 
> No candle listed--but I've asked about it!


So FAB.

I know they have added a bunch of 'sold out' items hoping we throw em into our wishlists as an indication that they *should* restock. However, I don't see how this is working if they don't announce the purpose of that function to all memefans. I'm sure we want many things like the Enesti hand cream or honey lip balm (geez only $5) &lt;--threw them into my list!

Hopefully it is valid and not an empty promise! I've definitely added the clause and product links to my posts whenever I can find them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Which product do you ladies want to see on sale in Memeshop?


----------



## biancardi (Dec 6, 2014)

@@veritazy

the apple brightening scrub  (it used to be there back in August..)

the yeon hallabong product line - I love the peeling toner.  I believe it just became a HG product for me

primary raw soy milk facial cleanser - again,  I cannot speak good enough things about this cream.  I love it, I want everyone in the world to try it!

and don't laugh:

purederm products

puresmile products


----------



## Jane George (Dec 6, 2014)

I want dear by Enprani back and especially the gift set someone showed me on YouTube... Yes please. Also want Ddobyul serums reduced in a sale


----------



## veritazy (Dec 6, 2014)

biancardi said:


> and don't laugh:   purederm products puresmile products


LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

They are cheap and easy to request on TTK btw. It seems TTK are eager to take the business off Meme's hands if they aren't serious about restocking. I like TTK's shipping charges better. I was loading like 3 small things onto my cart and it ridiculously shot up to $24.80.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Jane George said:


> I want dear by Enprani back and especially the gift set someone showed me on YouTube... Yes please. Also want Ddobyul serums reduced in a sale


I want more reduced prices! It isn't a deal really.. and some prices hiked over the past few days..like the Cleomee masks $20-23 and TCFS cushy blusher $10-13? Whats up with that.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 6, 2014)

Without a vip ship code I won't be buying anything as their shipping is way too expensive...


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 6, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Which product do you ladies want to see on sale in Memeshop?


Speaking of this, I wrote to Lauren to ask if it would be useful for us to submit suggestions for items to stock that our readers seem interested in and ask about. What I have in mind is a google form like the one we use to submit our reviews. I don't know if anyone has ever used those, but they're awesome--the answers all come out into a spreadsheet, which makes it really easy to scan and keep track of things; I now use them to keep my email less crazy. Anyway--I specifically asked if product suggestions from us would be useful or if untargeted (meaning not related to sold out Memeshop listings) suggestions would be too much for them to deal with and potentially act upon at this point and a waste of time for everyone. Hopefully, eventually, Memebox would be able to use data like that--I really feel like the best companies collect and use input from fans endlessly to find the right balance between push (them introducing new things they think customers will love) and pull (responding to fans' wants).


----------



## biancardi (Dec 6, 2014)

They are probably doing that with the whole wishlist concept right now.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 6, 2014)

biancardi said:


> They are probably doing that with the whole wishlist concept right now.


My idea was for outside products--sometimes I see and buy things outside of the Memeverse and people ask about them. It would be cool if Memebox stocked them. I mean, TesterKorea and Avecko can keep killing the game and taking that business, but lol I hope Memebox steps up and at least tries to stock things they've turned their customers onto (items that lack even a sold out page that can be added to a wishlist).


----------



## biancardi (Dec 6, 2014)

it's a great idea, but they have issues with the stock they currently have.  They need to beef up their staff before they can undertake some of these ideas, imho

I've been waiting for over a week for review points.   And that is done thru those forms...


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 6, 2014)

biancardi said:


> it's a great idea, but they have issues with the stock they currently have.  They need to beef up their staff before they can undertake some of these ideas, imho
> 
> I've been waiting for over a week for review points.   And that is done thru those forms...


Totally agree with you--that's why I asked if it even made sense to submit recommendations, in case they can't act on it at this point. I'm hopeful that whatever is going on will mean more staff to deal with things, but my [Russian pessimist] husband always says that I'm too optimistic. ha!

I hope things get sorted out soon. The optimist in me ordered some better photo equipment in hopes of shooting nicer photos of the tons of amazing boxes to come in 2015. If you build it [an awesome tabletop photo studio] they [boxes] will come, right? ahahaha


----------



## biancardi (Dec 16, 2014)

I have 2 UPS notices for tomorrow - one I know is my Cleo/Empresses and the other is  a .90 kg box.  I don't know what this is.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have 2 UPS notices for tomorrow - one I know is my Cleo/Empresses and the other is  a .90 kg box.  I don't know what this is.


Uhm...I'm SUPER excited to find out what it is! LOL


----------



## Jane George (Dec 16, 2014)

What is k v?


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 16, 2014)

Jane George said:


> What is k v?


It's my cat walking on my laptop and hitting enter when I went to respond to biancardi's post and then got up momentarily to get my coffee LOL.

My cat LOVES to walk/sleep on the warm, cozy laptop.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Dec 16, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Uhm...I'm SUPER excited to find out what it is! LOL


probably CPM2 - lol


----------



## cfisher (Dec 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> probably CPM2 - lol


I hope it is. One less CP2 up for sale.

(Please don't hate me.)


----------



## biancardi (Dec 16, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I hope it is. One less CP2 up for sale.
> 
> (Please don't hate me.)


I'll send it to you!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I'll send it to you!


:lol: That is officially the ugliest thing that anyone has said to me on the internet. 

I already got stuck with my stray CP2 box. It's your turn now!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 16, 2014)

Ahh if it was, at least it would have some hallabong and appletox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I don't think it is though, since they offered some affiliates $30 in points to buy the box when it came out. I think they're trying to just let them slowly filter their way out at this point.

Since we haven't seen any CPM repeats in recent boxes, I think they learned their lesson with CPM in general after the KStyle Uproar of 2014. lol


----------



## biancardi (Dec 16, 2014)

well, I am hoping it isn't a box, but some actual products.  Maybe I won something?


----------



## Jane George (Dec 16, 2014)

Maybe it is the 'me, myself and I'm' box full of memebox only products


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 16, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Maybe it is the 'me, myself and I'm' box full of memebox only products


This set off a snorting/coughing fit that lasted for a really long time ahahahahaa.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 16, 2014)

you know, if they wanted to send me the new pony palette + blush plus some myself products to review, I would be happy with that! haha


----------



## biancardi (Dec 16, 2014)

watch it be k-style or whatever that horrid box was recently that had cutie pie rejects in it.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 16, 2014)

I just got a Memebox Lip Crayon in the mail!

And I have to say... My first impressions are good!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 16, 2014)

what color did you get?  I purchased one of their darker ones...and it is a bit too bright on me - I feel like I am "look at my lips!"  It is a nice formula.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> what color did you get?  I purchased one of their darker ones...and it is a bit too bright on me - I feel like I am "look at my lips!"  It is a nice formula.


Its Chloe and its definitely "LOOK AT ME"! haha!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 17, 2014)

I think Lauren sent me a UPS shipment of Lador hair products to review? Waaah, that's actually perfect for me because my hair is at least double the thickness of that of most peeps' hair and it's now my natural color (important because when it was really damaged from coloring it liked fewer products). Rock on, I have a set of, like, 20 hair treatment test tubes and a massive low pH conditioning treatment to try. omg


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 17, 2014)

I got my "thank you" gift from Memebox today for doing the Haul of Fame, and it was I'm Eyeliner in the color 'Jade.' I'm actually pretty happy I didn't get a lip crayon, but only because I just bought a whole set from Tarte! The liner is super pretty and perfect for me since I have green eyes. It was so nice of them to do that!

And ooh you'll have to let us know how the hair products work out for you!! I love seeing all the product reviews!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 17, 2014)

ohhh, nice - that is the one eyeliner that I would want (the jade).  Once they release pony II, I will get that

So, my unknown box has no cutie pie items - it is the step by step box!!  I got my mojito!!  I wonder if Lauren read my Apple Mojito review about the glaring omission of a product with the word "mojito" in it. haha

I am going to be very busy writing reviews for the next week!   thank god all of my presents and wrapping and cards went out TODAY.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 17, 2014)

biancardi said:


> So, my unknown box has no cutie pie items - it is the step by step box!!  I got my mojito!!  I wonder if Lauren read my Apple Mojito review about the glaring omission of a product with the word "mojito" in it. haha


YOU GOT STEP BY STEP!!?!?!?!? OMG!!!!!!!!! That's an amazing box waaah!!! Such a good surprise, hot daaamn!


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 17, 2014)

biancardi said:


> ohhh, nice - that is the one eyeliner that I would want (the jade).  Once they release pony II, I will get that
> 
> So, my unknown box has no cutie pie items - it is the step by step box!!  I got my mojito!!  I wonder if Lauren read my Apple Mojito review about the glaring omission of a product with the word "mojito" in it. haha
> 
> I am going to be very busy writing reviews for the next week!   thank god all of my presents and wrapping and cards went out TODAY.


Somebody looooves you!!!  That's a great box and one of my faves!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 17, 2014)

yeah, I was really shocked to get such a great box!!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> ohhh, nice - that is the one eyeliner that I would want (the jade).  Once they release pony II, I will get that
> 
> So, my unknown box has no cutie pie items - it is the step by step box!!  I got my mojito!!  I wonder if Lauren read my Apple Mojito review about the glaring omission of a product with the word "mojito" in it. haha
> 
> I am going to be very busy writing reviews for the next week!   thank god all of my presents and wrapping and cards went out TODAY.


YES!!! So excited they sent it to you! It's probably one of the best boxes I've gotten. I've been using the rice water cream daily and it's SO nice. You need the tiniest amount to really cover your face and it's not oily, thick or greasy. 

And yea I absolutely LOVE the eyeliner! I need more liners like a hole in the head but now I'm staring at all the other shades and contemplating whether or not I need to get them. I'll swatch it when I get home, but the Jade color is absolutely gorgeous. It's one of those shades I always want to wear during the colder months.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 19, 2014)

Woohoo! Congrats  on your haul of fame part 2!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sorry Im so late on the congrats- I was working on my blog all night and avoiding emails and MUT so I wouldn't get distracted haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 19, 2014)

Yeah!  Congrats, Tracy!!  Fanserviced Fresh Face Picks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 19, 2014)

Thank you, @@MissJexie and @@Saffyra! It was a total fluke thing, honestly--Lauren contacted me Friday evening because she had an idea for me to do a micro sub-sale within a new Haul of Fame (it was supposed to be just the four items she picked for me to review), but then the person scheduled to debut on Thursday got sick, so I filled in for the full thing. It was a lot easier this time around--the Memestaff hustled and I just went to lunch, fixed up some links, and went off to a meeting. ahahaha Way less stress.

Anyone else feeling a bit meh about writing box reviews lately? I love doing product reviews (especially of new and wild stuff), but I'm so overwhelmed by the number of boxes that came in recently-ish. I may need to do a mega post and just talk about what's in and what's out of, like, 5 meh boxes or else I'm going to smother my blog in utter boringness.

Lauren sent me the most ginormous hair treatment set ever to review--20 of those fun blue tube hair filler treatments by La'dor and a massive thing of "treatment" (conditioner, I think). I was a bit worried because sometimes hair products make my hair feel worse or sticky, but these products are honestly life-changing. Total witchcraft. I almost wish my hair was less silky and soft now because it slides from behind my ear. I feel like I'm in 7th grade with thick, uncolored, unpermed, un sunbleached hair--it's unreal.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 19, 2014)

I wonder if I could get her to send me some of that!? 

And yes.  I'm actually glad my Memebox flood is slowing to a trickle.  Garden of Eden, then #18 and that's it for me.

I resisted the Mask box (for now) but unless some magic starts happening, I'm pretty Meme'd out.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 19, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I wonder if I could get her to send me some of that!?
> 
> And yes.  I'm actually glad my Memebox flood is slowing to a trickle.  Garden of Eden, then #18 and that's it for me.
> 
> I resisted the Mask box (for now) but unless some magic starts happening, I'm pretty Meme'd out.


I desperately need some hair love. I was at Target tonight trying on some sweaters for my holiday outfit and I caught my hair in the bright light of the store and started tearing up a bit.

The combination of my hair falling out in clumps due to my surgery, and the fact that I have naturally blonde hair and dye it darker makes my roots incredibly thin-looking. It really does look like I'm balding and it's horrifying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I need like, a $200 gift card to a salon so they can cut/dye/style my hair and give me some magical hair treatment to make it all better. I haven't been to a professional to cut my hair in over a decade LOL. One day I'll be able to afford it again!

(sorry for the hair rant. It's a touchy subject lately LOL)

The little test tubies that Tracy got- one of them was in the while you were sleeping box if I'm not mistaken, and I gave it away like a dolt because I didn't think it would do anything nice for my hair. I'm actually super interested in reading her review on them now!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 19, 2014)

when I had hair issues (due to illness), I went with a short cropped haircut.  I could then spike it up with gel and it hid a lot of issues.

miss jexie, do you have a friend that could help you do some highlights?  I know you like your darker hair, but until your hair comes back nice &amp; thick, going a shade lighter and doing some highlights might also help with creating the illusion of thicker hair.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> when I had hair issues (due to illness), I went with a short cropped haircut.  I could then spike it up with gel and it hid a lot of issues.
> 
> miss jexie, do you have a friend that could help you do some highlights?  I know you like your darker hair, but until your hair comes back nice &amp; thick, going a shade lighter and doing some highlights might also help with creating the illusion of thicker hair.


I could ask around and see if anyone would want to help! I had been trying to lighten my hair naturally by just letting my current shade grow out as long as I could, but it just looked awful and I couldn't deal with it any more lol. I also tried that "color oops" hair dye lifter but it barely worked for me. I know if my hair was lighter it would hide the blonde roots a bit more as well as the thinness, but it costs way more money than I have to get it professionally done. I'm working on a few things (thickening treatments, biotin etc) to help out, so hopefully I'll be out of the woods soon! (sorry for the OT post guys!)


----------



## Jane George (Dec 20, 2014)

@@MissJexie not sure if it works as I haven't tried it on my thick massive hair but wondered if you tried reverse washing... Condition then shampoo?


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 20, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @@MissJexie not sure if it works as I haven't tried it on my thick massive hair but wondered if you tried reverse washing... Condition then shampoo?


hmm..I haven't tried that but I'm down for anything that might work at this point! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Dec 20, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> hmm..I haven't tried that but I'm down for anything that might work at this point! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think I tried it once and it added volume but for me it was a no no for that reason.


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 20, 2014)

What's the process for receiving points for affiliate blog reviews?


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 20, 2014)

detroitjewel said:


> What's the process for receiving points for affiliate blog reviews?


Theres a form in the Help Center under the Points section that you fill out.  Let me see if I can get the link.

http://ushelp.memebox.com/hc/en-us/articles/202722785-REVIEW-POINTS

so its Account--&gt; Help Center--&gt; Points--&gt; Review Points  if you want to find it.


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome thanks! I was looking for something like that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 20, 2014)

What's the average amount of time until the points go to your account?


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 20, 2014)

detroitjewel said:


> What's the average amount of time until the points go to your account?


It really depends. Sometimes I get my points within 24 hours, other times it takes 5-7 days. It's even been longer before. But on average I'd say between 3-7 days.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 20, 2014)

detroitjewel said:


> What's the average amount of time until the points go to your account?


Ah, that is the question!  Weeks.  A day.  Whenever....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's taken 12 days, 9 days and this last time took six days.

So basically, request and forget  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Then be happily surprised when you check your points balance! Haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 20, 2014)

Haha that sounds about right! Thanks again everybody


----------



## veritazy (Dec 22, 2014)

Late to catch up on this thread. Lucky gals!!! I think it's too late for me to pack and leave for America haha... :/ 

I'll stay put and drink grogg to calm myself down from the lack of packages.


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 23, 2014)

I was all hunkered down to wait for the points but I was checking my account earlier and Lo &amp; Behold... Hello points! Awesome! Thanks again.

I caved immediately and got the Boxing Day box


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 24, 2014)

So I got a mystery package in the mail today that ended up being the Thanksgiving "For You" box. I got great color variations (dark purple polish is ahmazing!) but there was a random Ariul Detox Mask in the box that I just got in Brighten and Correct.

You think this was just a mistake? LOL Should I include it in the review of the box...so many questions lmao.

Happy they sent me a Thanksgiving box, although I secretly wish it was the "For Me" box as I have no patience for nail art or cheap makeup brushes. Will happily review this though!

I'll probably be offline more of the next couple of days, so I want to wish all the memeaffiliates a wonderful holiday! &lt;3


----------



## biancardi (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to you, @@MissJexie and to all of my fellow Memeaffiliates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sweet ~ it looks like they are sending out some nice boxes.  Was the mask inside your box or outside? I would still mention - looks like for once, an extra was added  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 27, 2014)

Don't forget to request your commission for the month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like to do mine early just in case.


----------



## Zaralis (Dec 29, 2014)

I had the DHL man come to my door today with a pink mailer. I was actually quite surprised, I think I assumed I wouldn't receive any more boxes for review since they stopped shipping to certain areas and I just assumed little old Australia would be next.

When I saw the pink mailer I knew it couldn't be my global yet and I had no other boxes coming. When I opened it to find the Thanksgiving for you box I was over the moon! It has an awesome selection of goodies in it and I'm so excited to dig in!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 29, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> I had the DHL man come to my door today with a pink mailer. I was actually quite surprised, I think I assumed I wouldn't receive any more boxes for review since they stopped shipping to certain areas and I just assumed little old Australia would be next.
> 
> When I saw the pink mailer I knew it couldn't be my global yet and I had no other boxes coming. When I opened it to find the Thanksgiving for you box I was over the moon! It has an awesome selection of goodies in it and I'm so excited to dig in!


I got that one too a few days before Christmas, although I still haven't gotten an e-mail about it with links to the products etc like they have been doing lately with review boxes. I might shoot Lauren an e-mail and see if she can get those to me before I post it! It's a pretty good box, although I would have prefered the "For Me" box between the two, as this one is more makeup-heavy!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 30, 2014)

just another reminder - as holidays are so hectic - don't forget to do your withdrawals!!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 30, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> although I still haven't gotten an e-mail about it with links to the products etc like they have been doing lately with review boxes


I'm reviewing two hair products and Lauren said that even she didn't have info on the completely new one. sob I actually had to translate instructions for how to use the stuff so readers would know what's up--I can't write about this stuff without telling people how long to leave it on! hahahaah I am fine with just throwing stuff at my hair and seeing how it goes, but most people would probably want to know the instructions! ahhaaha

Also--can I just rant--WHY oh why do Korean sites use images for most text and photos instead of html code? I had to type this hair product info in Korean from the product page because there was no way to highlight and translate the text--everything on the page was images (I'm good at using optical character recognition software, but it seems easier to just type the info up). It's a terrible way to design for the web, in part because it effectively excludes people with vision disabilities from using screen reader software and also because it prevents us peeps who don't know how to read Korean (or read it well) from doing some quick and dirty translation so we can talk about the products more fully! urhghggh Meet. Us. Halfway. Plsssss.


----------



## msambrosia (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm not on the list of people that gets products for review, but today I randomly received the blanc doux sunscreen from the Wine &amp; Cheese box. I don't remember entering any contests of anything. I'm so confused!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 31, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I'm reviewing two hair products and Lauren said that even she didn't have info on the completely new one. sob I actually had to translate instructions for how to use the stuff so readers would know what's up--I can't write about this stuff without telling people how long to leave it on! hahahaah I am fine with just throwing stuff at my hair and seeing how it goes, but most people would probably want to know the instructions! ahhaaha
> 
> *Also--can I just rant--WHY oh why do Korean sites use images for most text and photos instead of html code?* I had to type this hair product info in Korean from the product page because there was no way to highlight and translate the text--everything on the page was images (I'm good at using optical character recognition software, but it seems easier to just type the info up). It's a terrible way to design for the web, in part because it effectively excludes people with vision disabilities from using screen reader software and also because it prevents us peeps who don't know how to read Korean (or read it well) from doing some quick and dirty translation so we can talk about the products more fully! urhghggh Meet. Us. Halfway. Plsssss.


^^^^ this.  I swear, it is such a pain in the ass.  That is why I will always love Shara Shara - because 9 times out of 10, they do post the ingredients in TEXT!


----------



## OiiO (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi ladies! Those of you who requested points recently, how long did it take you to receive them? I requested withdrawal two weeks ago and it's still pending. Is this the norm these days?


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 4, 2015)

It's really, really random. I'm hoping things get moving again on Monday. I'm waiting for review points, withdrawals, and a points credit that should have been taken care of a month ago. /sigh


----------



## blinded (Jan 4, 2015)

OiiO said:


> Hi ladies! Those of you who requested points recently, how long did it take you to receive them? I requested withdrawal two weeks ago and it's still pending. Is this the norm these days?


I requested points almost two weeks ago and they're also still pending.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 4, 2015)

I've been getting my review points quickly but to be honest I've lost so much faith and interest in Memebox in the past month and a half that I don't know if I'll even bother to review my remaining boxes.  Why give M. the publicity for, say, the Chocolate Mania box when they don't have anything even remotely similar for others to buy any more?


----------



## OiiO (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you for your replies. This is the first time it's taken this long, and I was beginning to worry.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm wondering if any of us will be getting our $5 off codes for January, our points/money withdrawals...

I sometimes have no idea what Memebox does half the time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They can't respond to customer emails in a timely manner, no boxes are coming out, and affiliates are on the backburner, it seems.

I'm with a lot of other people in saying that I'm kind of tired of them at this point. I miss the nice commissions coming in, but they've lost the momentum and I'm pretty sure they've killed a lot of their business because of it.


----------



## blinded (Jan 5, 2015)

I agree totally about the loss of momentum. At first the slowdown was causing people to buy whatever box they put out, but now I think it's causing people to take a critical look at the amount of items they have and re-thinking what they truly want to buy. I know that's the case for me anyways. I still want to spend my points, but I'm not longer itching to buy a new box.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 5, 2015)

If they would go back and put out the global bundle, I would purchase it...  I do know that people like the monthly boxes..

a few different themes(sequels like fermented, honey;  and some new ones) each month, the standards (like free from oil, hair &amp; body, pore care, masks), one collab per month and I think that would be the winning combo.  They don't need to come out with 25-30 boxes a month, 5-10 would be more than enough - and if they stocked them properly.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Jan 5, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> I'm wondering if any of us will be getting our $5 off codes for January, our points/money withdrawals...


I think Memebox was just on break until today. I remember someone saying that they were told something like that, but it all sunk into the goo that's my brain these days.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 5, 2015)

Just got some review points.


----------



## blinded (Jan 5, 2015)

Did everyone get the email about the change to the affiliate program? Oh, and it's only $3 off $30 this month.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 5, 2015)

blinded said:


> Did everyone get the email about the change to the affiliate program? Oh, and it's only $3 off $30 this month.


Yeah, and the switching of the affiliate platform. That also means we will no longer be able to redeem our affiliate revenue for points.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 5, 2015)

blinded said:


> Did everyone get the email about the change to the affiliate program? Oh, and it's only $3 off $30 this month.


Yep I just got the e-mail.

I'm sort of "whatever" about the affiliate program changing considering sales are plummeted to an all-time-low, but the $3 off $30 coupon rubbed me the wrong way BIG TIME.

We used to get $5 off coupons. Then they change them to $5 off $30, which was annoying in itself considering most of their boxes don't cost that much. Now it's $3 off $30. Pretty soon it'll be nothing.

Just at my wits end with Memebox lately.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm so ready to walk Away it's a joke .i was just pmd from my sleep by a few people about the email just read now can't get back to sleep. So like VIP affiliate means nowt too now . And no boxes still so $3 off is kind of off . We know we have divorced the global sector but we had your money and would rather cheat in you with china know as she has more money than you and by shagging her we can be better without you . Ok cheers . How can affiliate be of any use to anyone with no boxes . I understand the American affiliates are still getting sales due to people using the links to buy through the American shop side of things but European affiliates are not . I'm still awaitng an email to be honest with no more European shipping as I see how this is playing out. I also feel this is the reason we are seeing no new boxes . This gives memebox the month of January to get everyone's review points in and converted and affiliate points in then they can hand it over to someone else and it will no longer be their problems when things go wrong just other peoples .


----------



## biancardi (Jan 6, 2015)

lorna, I am not getting that many sales due to the USA shop - the stuff there is overpriced....

I am really sad about this - @OiiO. where did it say that in the email?  No more affiliate to memepoints?   I didn't see that in my email...


----------



## Malaperelka (Jan 6, 2015)

Do you know this affiliate program Rakun? Is it available worldwide?


----------



## biancardi (Jan 6, 2015)

Malaperelka said:


> Do you know this affiliate program Rakun? Is it available worldwide?


never heard of them before - but they do have this on their site



> Rakuten GlobalRakuten Group is one of the world's leading internet service companies, providing a variety of consumer and business-focused services including e-commerce, e-reading, travel, banking, securities, credit card, e-money, portal and media, online marketing and professional sports. Rakuten is expanding globally and currently has operations throughout Asia, Western Europe, and the Americas. Founded in 1997, Rakuten is headquartered in Tokyo, with over 10,000 employees and partner staff worldwide. To learn more, we invite you to visit our global home.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 6, 2015)

biancardi said:


> lorna, I am not getting that many sales due to the USA shop - the stuff there is overpriced....
> 
> I am really sad about this - @OiiO. where did it say that in the email?  No more affiliate to memepoints?   I didn't see that in my email...


Because I am a member of a dozen other programs on Rakuten and it only converts to cash_ [the choice of either check or direct deposit, there's no option for PayPal]_, and Memebox specifically said that they want Affiliate commissions to be streamlined, so that's why they are now doing it through a network. Also, unless Memebox worked out some premium deal for their affiliates _[which I highly doubt they did]_, the base payout threshold at Rakuten is currently $50, you get nada unless you reach that. If you don't reach $50 within a calendar year, Rakuten will pay any outstanding commission at the end of Q1 of the following year. That email did not mention a lot of things about Rakuten, like the fact that they will need your SSN and that you will now officially have to pay taxes on that income.

Edited to add: It's not a sketchy network, Sephora and Macy's are among their official clients.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 6, 2015)

OiiO said:


> Because I am a member of a dozen other programs on Rakuten and it only converts to cash, and Memebox specifically said that they want Affiliate commissions to be streamlined, so that's why they are now doing it through a network. Also, unless Memebox worked out some premium deal for their affiliates _[which I highly doubt they did]_, the base payout threshold at Rakuten is currently $50, you get nada unless you reach that. That email did not mention a lot of things about Rakuten, like the fact that they will need your SSN and that you will now officially have to pay taxes on that income.


interesting....

well, as I am American, I already have to officially pay taxes on it, so that is nothing new for me and memebox asked us already for our SSN.  thank you for that information! 

I can understand why they did this because they have messed up on the affiliate commissions in the past, plus they never can give us the exact $$ in the payout with paypal.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 6, 2015)

biancardi said:


> interesting....
> 
> well, as I am American, I already have to officially pay taxes on it, so that is nothing new for me and memebox asked us already for our SSN.  thank you for that information!
> 
> I can understand why they did this because they have messed up on the affiliate commissions in the past, plus they never can give us the exact $$ in the payout with paypal.


They might have only asked a certain tier of affiliates for SSN, or maybe the ones that reached a certain payout amount. I'm in the US and I wasn't asked for it, although I plan to report that income anyway. I mentioned that because now everyone who wants to continue being a US-based Memebox affiliate will have to officially report their income to the IRS_ [which we all should be doing anyway]_. I have no idea how it works in other countries, though.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 6, 2015)

OiiO said:


> Edited to add: *It's not a sketchy network,* Sephora and Macy's are among their official clients.


I didn't say that they were....


----------



## OiiO (Jan 6, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I didn't say that they were....


Then you must not have heard of the term "rakuten scam". I added it because people might associate the network with their super sketchy online retailer.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 6, 2015)

OiiO said:


> Then you must not have heard of the term "rakuten scam". I added it because people might associate the network with their super sketchy online retailer.


ahhh, no, I never heard of them before now...


----------



## blinded (Jan 6, 2015)

OiiO said:


> Then you must not have heard of the term "rakuten scam". I added it because people might associate the network with their super sketchy online retailer.


I was confused when I got the email yesterday because I was sure rakuten was a online shopping site. I've never heard of it being a scam before, but I was wondering why the affiliate program was going to be run by a store.


----------



## had706 (Jan 6, 2015)

OiiO said:


> Then you must not have heard of the term "rakuten scam". I added it because people might associate the network with their super sketchy online retailer.


Yeah I think they used to go by buy.com on the US and was a big deal a couple of years ago. Luckily not the same thing but I still don't think interested in this new affiliate program. I don't really get much in commissions anyhow.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 6, 2015)

I used Linkshare and then it got glommed into Rakuten and now it's Rakuten Linkshare, which is probably good because then it's not the same name as the shopping scam site.

You do have to put in your SSN or Tax ID if you are from one of the five or six countries they service.

Meaning a lot of affiliates just got left out in the cold.  I think its US, UK, Germany, Australia, France and Brazil.

You also have to have a verifiable domain.  So a blog or Youtube account or something like that.  This will cut out spammers, so that's nice. 

It doesn't pay out til you reach $50, which might also discourage some of the lower earning, yet hard-working affiliates.

Really, it's a good legal move for Memebox.  I get the idea they had no idea what they were getting into with freebie affiliate sign ups.  They *need* a program like this.  Yes, it means no more Memepoints cashouts but for them, they get the IRS off their back.

I'm guessing the amount of affiliates they have in February will be drastically reduced from the amount they have now.

Hopefully we still get coupon codes.  I'm guessing review points will be the next thing to go.

It's progress into respectability, I suppose.


----------



## Malaperelka (Jan 6, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I used Linkshare and then it got glommed into Rakuten and now it's Rakuten Linkshare, which is probably good because then it's not the same name as the shopping scam site.
> 
> You do have to put in your SSN or Tax ID if you are from one of the five or six countries they service.
> 
> ...


I'm from Poland and my country isn't listed. So this is the end of affiliate program for me...


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 6, 2015)

for the uk it isn't even laid out well, so i would say thats no good for us in the uk either, so that would count as europe out, next door says they want to tax us in the usa regardless even though its based in korea and we are uk, so i would say it a no go for us ,unless others find a way, 

what form in the uk or europe are everyone using,next door has told me to not join as we will get taxed for american tax and uk, and as commission is nothing it better to take the money i have and go,i feel.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 6, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I used Linkshare and then it got glommed into Rakuten and now it's Rakuten Linkshare, which is probably good because then it's not the same name as the shopping scam site.


I read horror stories about that never-ending mess! Can't believe people still buy from that place.


----------



## blinded (Jan 6, 2015)

Okay, I get them wanted to have someone else take care of their affiliate program and I even understand if they limit the affiliates to people with blogs, but cutting out certain countries (*cough* Canada) seems like a mistake.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 6, 2015)

blinded said:


> Okay, I get them wanted to have someone else take care of their affiliate program and I even understand if they limit the affiliates to people with blogs, but cutting out certain countries (*cough* Canada) seems like a mistake.


Pretty sure Canada is not excluded, purely based on this graph.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 6, 2015)

OiiO said:


> Pretty sure Canada is not excluded, purely based on this graph.


Oh good!  I just saw networks and thought those were the only countries!  WHEW!


----------



## blinded (Jan 6, 2015)

OiiO said:


> Pretty sure Canada is not excluded, purely based on this graph.


Hmm, I didn't see it listed on other parts of the site. Alrighty then, guess I'll wait and see what happens. I'm not sure if I'm even going to bother signing up again even if I can.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 6, 2015)

blinded said:


> Hmm, I didn't see it listed on other parts of the site. Alrighty then, guess I'll wait and see what happens. I'm not sure if I'm even going to bother signing up again even if I can.


That's the only place I looked, so maybe it's not accurate, although they updated it pretty recently. I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 6, 2015)

Commissions should go through tonight or by tomorrow afternoon at the latest.  They're working overtime :*)


----------



## biancardi (Jan 6, 2015)

just got mine...


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 6, 2015)

So did I.  Theyre probably so glad they don't have to do the guessing game with the fee anymore.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 6, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> So did I.  Theyre probably so glad they don't have to do the guessing game with the fee anymore.


haha

they just have to do it ONE more time!!


----------



## blinded (Jan 7, 2015)

Does anyone have a different paypal email then the email they use for your affiliate account? I've never cashed out my commissions for paypal before, and when they do the final payout next month I'm going to be over $30 in commissions. Do you think my account not having the same paypal email will be an issue?


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 8, 2015)

blinded said:


> Does anyone have a different paypal email then the email they use for your affiliate account? I've never cashed out my commissions for paypal before, and when they do the final payout next month I'm going to be over $30 in commissions. Do you think my account not having the same paypal email will be an issue?


You can easily add your Memebox account email to your PayPal account. Or you can put in your PayPal email in the part where it asks for it when you want to make a withdrawal. It's under Settings in the affiliate section.


----------



## blinded (Jan 8, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> You can easily add your Memebox account email to your PayPal account. Or you can put in your PayPal email in the part where it asks for it when you want to make a withdrawal. It's under Settings in the affiliate section.


Oh, looks like I did add my paypal email in the settings. I have no memory of doing that, but all good then!


----------



## Zaralis (Jan 8, 2015)

Has anyone received an email regarding the recent lot of boxes sent out for review? I'd like to publish mine but don't really want to have to type out the full descriptions or search for the product links myself because I still have New Years Laziness Disorder.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 8, 2015)

my last box was around the 20th and I got the email around the 22nd.  I don't know about later boxes cause I haven't gotten any since then


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 8, 2015)

Zaralis said:


> Has anyone received an email regarding the recent lot of boxes sent out for review? I'd like to publish mine but don't really want to have to type out the full descriptions or search for the product links myself because I still have New Years Laziness Disorder.


I got the Thankgiving box just before Christmas as well as a product for review, and Lauren never sent out the emails with the included info etc. I e-mailed her about it and she said she totally forgot to send out e-mails for the most recent batch of stuff and might not have them done in time etc, and encouraged me to go ahead and publish the review as I normally would without the product links etc, so I went ahead and did that.


----------



## Zaralis (Jan 8, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> I got the Thankgiving box just before Christmas as well as a product for review, and Lauren never sent out the emails with the included info etc. I e-mailed her about it and she said she totally forgot to send out e-mails for the most recent batch of stuff and might not have them done in time etc, and encouraged me to go ahead and publish the review as I normally would without the product links etc, so I went ahead and did that.


Ok great, thank you. I might try to put in a little extra effort, I really need to stop being lazy anyway.


----------



## starry101 (Jan 9, 2015)

How can I turn my commissions into points? All I see is a request withdraw button and it keeps saying paypal. I can't seem to find a spot to change this. So I put $10 figuring they would put it as points but they cancelled it instead.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 9, 2015)

I emailed about the links not providing the $5 &amp; $10 discounts.

Also does anyone else have shop orders from July to Sept still in pending mode?


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 9, 2015)

starry101 said:


> How can I turn my commissions into points? All I see is a request withdraw button and it keeps saying paypal. I can't seem to find a spot to change this. So I put $10 figuring they would put it as points but they cancelled it instead.


It says PayPal but any request under $30 will automatically be done into points.
However based on the affiliate email earlier it said all requests for withdrawal in Jan will be canceled and cashed out/pointsed out by Feb 6th.

So that's probably why.


----------



## starry101 (Jan 9, 2015)

Oh, I thought I could still get it converted to points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jan 9, 2015)

starry101 said:


> Oh, I thought I could still get it converted to points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


no, they stopped all commission withdrawals for January. they will either convert it to points (if under 30.00) or deposit it in paypal (30+)


----------



## biancardi (Jan 9, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I emailed about the links not providing the $5 &amp; $10 discounts.
> 
> Also does anyone else have shop orders from July to Sept still in pending mode?


july, august, september, november &amp; december. I emailed lauren about it. This happens a lot with any order that has a USA item in it, I noticed. I have a USA order that I received and it still states ready to ship - so yeah, it doesn't hurt to bug them.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 9, 2015)

biancardi said:


> july, august, september, november &amp; december. I emailed lauren about it. This happens a lot with any order that has a USA item in it, I noticed. I have a USA order that I received and it still states ready to ship - so yeah, it doesn't hurt to bug them.


Okay, good, I'm not the only one.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 9, 2015)

biancardi said:


> july, august, september, november &amp; december. I emailed lauren about it. This happens a lot with any order that has a USA item in it, I noticed. I have a USA order that I received and it still states ready to ship - so yeah, it doesn't hurt to bug them.


So old, still-pending orders haven't been canceled? I've always wonderered that. I have quite a few still in pending status and I wasn't sure what was going on with them.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 9, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> So old, still-pending orders haven't been canceled? I've always wonderered that. I have quite a few still in pending status and I wasn't sure what was going on with them.


these are probably orders they did ship out - I know I have orders that shipped out and I received them, and they still state "ready for shipment"

they need to just give us our commission - lol


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 9, 2015)

Memebox is now on Rakuten and they're offering an 8% commission right now.  I wonder if it will stay that way...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Bother.  It looks like all the links are changed :*(  That's a lot of work.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 9, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Memebox is now on Rakuten and they're offering an 8% commission right now.  I wonder if it will stay that way...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


where do you see that?


----------



## biancardi (Jan 9, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Memebox is now on Rakuten and they're offering an 8% commission right now.  I wonder if it will stay that way...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Bother.  It looks like all the links are changed :*(  That's a lot of work.


@@Saffyra Where are you seeing this? My account looks the same on memebox and I received no sign up yet for rakuten.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 9, 2015)

biancardi said:


> @@Saffyra Where are you seeing this? My account looks the same on memebox and I received no sign up yet for rakuten.


I just logged in to Rakuten Linkshare (I already had an account) and Searched Memebox and it showed up. It immediately approved me.  There's a bunch of banners available, some old and some new.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 9, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I just logged in to Rakuten Linkshare (I already had an account) and Searched Memebox and it showed up. It immediately approved me.  There's a bunch of banners available, some old and some new.


I wonder if I should wait until Memebox sends out the information - perhaps they are working with Rakuten so that our transition with the current links don't break


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 9, 2015)

Yea I'm not touching a thing until the official e-mail goes out. And when that happens if the links change they will be getting an e-mail from me. I have a ridiculous amount of Memebox reviews that I would have to change MULTIPLE links in each one (I'm sure you all do too) and that would be hours and hours of work.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm guessing they're going to change.  Think about how the other affiliate programs work.  The links go through their site and the links all have the affiliate program companies name in them.

Blarg.  So much work to change everything.  I really hope they make it so we can pick a product and make a specific link to it.  It's not exactly common but I've really liked that about how memebox does it now.

However, if they manage to make it so we get to keep our old link I'm going to be so thrilled.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 10, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I'm guessing they're going to change.  Think about how the other affiliate programs work.  The links go through their site and the links all have the affiliate program companies name in them.
> 
> Blarg.  So much work to change everything.  I really hope they make it so we can pick a product and make a specific link to it.  It's not exactly common but I've really liked that about how memebox does it now.
> 
> However, if they manage to make it so we get to keep our old link I'm going to be so thrilled.


Yeah, I don't like it that they disabled deep linking. I hope they will enable it in the future, because it's a hassle for everyone to go to their main page and then find a specific product from there.


----------



## Mimimaro (Jan 11, 2015)

Are we not getting review points anymore? Or is it just taking longer than usual?


----------



## biancardi (Jan 12, 2015)

Mimimaro said:


> Are we not getting review points anymore? Or is it just taking longer than usual?


good question.  I have outstanding reviews since the 5th.   I am giving it a few more days, but I also had 2 other emails out to Lauren - one for the "pending" commissions that should have been completed, and one about the affiliate discount links not working.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 12, 2015)

well, I am not getting any responses to my questions, but I did get another box - the thanksgiving for me one...

which is a really nice box.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 12, 2015)

As for Rakuten, looks like the Affiliate links are working well. I just got my first commission through them and it officially shows up in my account. Kinda glad I switched early, because now we get 8% as opposed to 5% using the old system.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 12, 2015)

I am still waiting for them to send out instructions. I don't know what has happened to the affiliate desk - lol - crickets...


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 12, 2015)

I see that their banners and everything are working for me now, too.  I've switched some of my links over to see if they're working properly since 8% is better than 5%.  Now to see if someone uses them.

I've written to Lauren about the Deep Linking and asked if they could please enable that.  Maybe presumptuous but it doesnt hurt to ask.  Maybe if we all requested it, they would put it in for us?

It's so much better to be able to link directly to a product.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 12, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I see that their banners and everything are working for me now, too.  I've switched some of my links over to see if they're working properly since 8% is better than 5%.  Now to see if someone uses them.
> 
> I've written to Lauren about the Deep Linking and asked if they could please enable that.  Maybe presumptuous but it doesnt hurt to ask.  Maybe if we all requested it, they would put it in for us?
> 
> It's so much better to be able to link directly to a product.


I think it's just an oversight, because being able to link to products directly is kind of a big deal if they want those sales. Every time a blogger links me to the main page and tells me to go find a product on my own, I literally just exit and forget about it.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 13, 2015)

Just posting to reaffirm that the Rakuten links are indeed working at the 8% rate.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 13, 2015)

how are you handling your old links? Will you be converting them to the new one? That is going to be hours and days of work..sigh


----------



## OiiO (Jan 13, 2015)

biancardi said:


> how are you handling your old links? Will you be converting them to the new one? That is going to be hours and days of work..sigh


Already did, took me about an hour to replace them all. Couldn't replace links to individual boxes and products though, because currently Memebox doesn't allow deep linking through Rakuten.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 13, 2015)

do you think they will allow deep linking? Most of my traffic probably comes from people clicking on the individual product links. I guess I will have to stop doing that and also think about removing those links - whenever there is a restock, my readership goes up quickly (one of the last restocks, I had over 12K views in one day!! that is a lot for me) and they click on those links.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 13, 2015)

biancardi said:


> do you think they will allow deep linking? Most of my traffic probably comes from people clicking on the individual product links. I guess I will have to stop doing that and also think about removing those links - whenever there is a restock, my readership goes up quickly (one of the last restocks, I had over 12K views in one day!! that is a lot for me) and they click on those links.


I feel like they almost have to, that's where most of my commission comes from as well. Nobody wants to do the extra work of having to find the product themselves. If they keep this up, Memebox will lose out on even more sales.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 13, 2015)

I've emailed both Lauren and the Rakuten contact about it. I figure if their top affiliates make a big enough fuss, they'll activate it. All they have to do is check the box to allow them.

I will be replacing all my links though I did ask if there would be some kind of "forwarding" system.

No responses yet of course. Grrr.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 13, 2015)

yes, they just turned on deep linking!! yeah


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 13, 2015)

biancardi said:


> yes, they just turned on deep linking!! yeah


And now hours of work begins... &gt;.&lt;  

Of course, not that Memebox hasn't "disappeared" links before anyway.  I was going through some of my older Meme posts and links all over the place dont work because Memebox moves them around so much.  So annoying.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 13, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> And now hours of work begins... &gt;.&lt;
> 
> Of course, not that Memebox hasn't "disappeared" links before anyway.  I was going through some of my older Meme posts and links all over the place dont work because Memebox moves them around so much.  So annoying.


yes, but the thing is...once they clicked on your link, it was active until it expired (not sure what the expiration time period was) or until they used another affiliate link. It is a pain.

This will take days for me, if I ever finish. I am going to work at the most recent posts and go backwards....


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 13, 2015)

I heard back from the Marketing Manager and it appears that it was an oversight about the Deep Linking and that because of our emails, they figured it out.

I had also asked about whether they would be able to "forward" our old links and she said they're working on seeing if it is possible.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 13, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I heard back from the Marketing Manager and it appears that it was an oversight about the Deep Linking and that because of our emails, they figured it out.
> 
> I had also asked about whether they would be able to "forward" our old links and she said they're working on seeing if it is possible.


omg - that would just be wonderful if they could do that.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 14, 2015)

Question for those familiar with the new system - how long before a sale is made before you see it in their dashboard? I tested out my links and used an old account to purchase an item, using my link - and it hasn't appeared yet. I am concerned that they aren't working.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 14, 2015)

can I say how much I loathe this new system? I don't know if I am generating a damn sale or not, because unlike the old system which was almost real time, this can take up to 7 days to show a sale.

so I have no fricking clue if this is working for me. I see clicks, but nothing else. Under my old affiliate links, I am seeing sales ....grrrr


----------



## OiiO (Jan 14, 2015)

biancardi said:


> Question for those familiar with the new system - how long before a sale is made before you see it in their dashboard? I tested out my links and used an old account to purchase an item, using my link - and it hasn't appeared yet. I am concerned that they aren't working.


When I first changed my links, the commission showed up the next day. Also, old and new affiliate links cancel each other out. If you have both on your site, then you will generate commission based on the link your readers clicked on last.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 14, 2015)

OiiO said:


> When I first changed my links, the commission showed up the next day. Also, old and new affiliate links cancel each other out. If you have both on your site, then you will generate commission based on the link your readers clicked on last.


I may never be able to get rid of the old ones - I have blogs going back to may with these affiliate links...

I hope it shows up tomorrow.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 14, 2015)

My sales appeared the same day in some cases and the next day in others.  Not sure what the descrepancy was.

I don't know if they will count the sale you made from your own IP address so your sale to yourself might not show up.  I have no idea though, I just know that there tend to be rules against using your own affiliate links. I have no idea how they police that, though (or if they even do, I'm not super familiar with the rakuten network).

I've had sales today on both my old links to my Memebox affiliate account and on the Rakuten site so they are at least both still working.  At least for me.  I did spend some time updating links yesterday but not much.  I'm really hoping they'll figure out a way to forward them (low probability-it is Memebox after all) before I go to great lengths switcherooing.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 15, 2015)

I still show nothing on my new linkshare reports. I don't think it is working for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have no way of knowing at this point.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 15, 2015)

Is it showing clicks?  Or impressions?  If Linkshare is showing that you've had activity on the links then the links are at least working.

Hopefully you'll see some action on these new Nakedboxes and know for sure.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 15, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Is it showing clicks?  Or impressions?  If Linkshare is showing that you've had activity on the links then the links are at least working.
> 
> Hopefully you'll see some action on these new Nakedboxes and know for sure.


I finally saw 2 sales!! woot!! I do have clicks/impressions.

What does the discount mean? It subtracted some money from my sales - people using coupons?


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 15, 2015)

I was just coming in here to say that if you look at Advanced Reports its much more up to date the the "overview" is.  You can see exactly how many orders there were plus the real amount of commission.  I was going to see if you checked that to find out if you had had orders.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Now you know they're working! Yay!  Also, what page is shows that there was a discount? I haven't seen anything like that yet but I haven't foodled around much.

Edited: never mind, found it!  I see that I did have .72 cents labeled 'discount.'

@@biancardi Yes, i see it.  They used $3 coupons.  It shows for each item.  

That was: Advanced Reports (time frame jan 1- jan 15), Individual Items and All Advertisers (since it won't work if I just pick Memebox).


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 18, 2015)

does anyone use Blogger and know why all of my pictures are now gone from my blog?!  These are photos uploaded off of my computer and yet they are gone from my blog with a gray circle instead!!!  I might start crying.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 18, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> does anyone use Blogger and know why all of my pictures are now gone from my blog?!  These are photos uploaded off of my computer and yet they are gone from my blog with a gray circle instead!!!  I might start crying.


oh no!!  I see some but yeah, I see others with a gray circle.  I am so sorry - are they still on blogger?  Can you try and re-edit one of your posts and just update it?


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 18, 2015)

I specifically load the photos onto my computer, save them onto my hard drive, then upload them from my computer onto my blog!!  Why on earth has blogger removed them!?  

Or when it uploads it, does it make a copy and put it in google and use that instead of the one on my computer.  Oh lord.  Kill me now.

The ones you see photos for now are the ones I reuploaded.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 18, 2015)

oh wow. I have no idea.  I use photobucket for my pictures as wordpress has a storage limit for my "cheapo, I am not going to pay for a blog service" website.   I already pay the $$ for photobucket and band width due to a chatboard I run, so it works out fine for me.

I just spent the majority of my weekend cleaning up my memebox posts.  I guess wordpress doesn't like banners and even images that are linked with an affiliate link.  I had to change over 100 posts otherwise I would have been suspended.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 18, 2015)

biancardi said:


> oh wow. I have no idea.  I use photobucket for my pictures as wordpress has a storage limit for my "cheapo, I am not going to pay for a blog service" website.   I already pay the $$ for photobucket and band width due to a chatboard I run, so it works out fine for me.
> 
> I just spent the majority of my weekend cleaning up my memebox posts.  I guess wordpress doesn't like banners and even images that are linked with an affiliate link.  I had to change over 100 posts otherwise I would have been suspended.


Maybe that's what I need to do.  Just pay the money for more storage.  

I have a lot of decisions to make, I think.

I realized while I was doing the same thing how many old broken links there were.  Memebox moving their pages around really makes it rough.

I spent quite a bit of time sprucing things up (and deleting short posts about HEY Luckybox #1 is on sale).


----------



## biancardi (Jan 18, 2015)

I've already wasted a whole weekend on my stupid memebox affiliate links.  I work for a living, damnit, and this is so inconvenient.    I won't hold my breath, but I would wish they would just somehow "forward" our old affiliate code to our new affiliate site.

I still have people clicking on the old affiliate links (I still have several more hours of cleanup here)  and I am not sure if I need to make an announcement on my board stating that if they want to use my affiliate links, they should use the new ones.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 18, 2015)

It's possible they're on 30 day cookies.  I am pretty sure I changed and/or got rid of all my old links and I'm still getting sales on mine, too.  That's the only thing I can think of.  Besides missing some links when I was changing them all, of course.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 18, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> It's possible they're on 30 day cookies.  I am pretty sure I changed and/or got rid of all my old links and I'm still getting sales on mine, too.  That's the only thing I can think of.  Besides missing some links when I was changing them all, of course.


with wordpress, I can see what users click on - and they are clicking on some old links.  I cannot get to all of mine before the restock starts.  At least I will still get credit for the sale, but what horrid timing for affiliates, huh?  We have all of these deep links that need to be converted and they announce a restock sale - oy.


----------



## detroitjewel (Jan 18, 2015)

@@Saffyra did you move the photo files/ folders on your computer? I'm not sure how blogger works- but it might be the problem.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 18, 2015)

biancardi said:


> with wordpress, I can see what users click on - and they are clicking on some old links.  I cannot get to all of mine before the restock starts.  At least I will still get credit for the sale, but what horrid timing for affiliates, huh?  We have all of these deep links that need to be converted and they announce a restock sale - oy.


I wish blogger did that!!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 18, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I wish blogger did that!!


Well, with the new linkshare, they don't show them anymore, but at least our new affiliate site is set up better so we can see the click thru's.  For some reason that synergy url is considered "spam" on wordpress  - not bad spam, but just something they don't want to report on the clicks.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 18, 2015)

detroitjewel said:


> @@Saffyra did you move the photo files/ folders on your computer? I'm not sure how blogger works- but it might be the problem.


Lucky for me it appears that it only happened with January posts.  Which makes whatever happened even more weird.  Beats me.  

Now I get to spend more time in front of my computer doing tedious but necessary work.  

On topic:  (sort of)  Is anyone expecting to make some purchases tomorrow or this week?  I've been super good but.... Mmm Luckybox #5...


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 18, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Lucky for me it appears that it only happened with January posts.  Which makes whatever happened even more weird.  Beats me.
> 
> Now I get to spend more time in front of my computer doing tedious but necessary work.
> 
> On topic:  (sort of)  Is anyone expecting to make some purchases tomorrow or this week?  I've been super good but.... Mmm Luckybox #5...


I have no idea if this will help or make a difference, but I did find this thread on google: 

https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/blogger/rmcpbld5K80

as well as this one:

https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/blogger/Snsi_-sAlbE

It seems like it has something to do with Picasa if you use that, and the photo permissions being changed somehow. I would look into it!


----------



## detroitjewel (Jan 18, 2015)

I will be very good and I've got a very short list I will think about purchasing. (Whole grains, fermenteds, oriental)

If those aren't available I'm going to grab a good toner/ serum from the shop with points and take a break. I don't want to be a hoarder! I just ordered some organic Siberian skincare I want to try.


----------



## Mimimaro (Jan 19, 2015)

Do we have any updates on blog review points? I'm still waiting for mine from 2 weeks ago =/


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 19, 2015)

Mimimaro said:


> Do we have any updates on blog review points? I'm still waiting for mine from 2 weeks ago =/


No still

Waiting


----------



## biancardi (Jan 19, 2015)

nope, still waiting.  Also waiting on those pending orders from LAST summer and early fall - I know they were shipped out - because I have pending orders in my own personal order list that I have received.   To clarify - the pending commission orders are not my orders.


----------



## detroitjewel (Jan 19, 2015)

10 bucks say they will give us all of our points... AFTER the restock.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 21, 2015)

Well, good to know they're still doing points.  I got mine.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 25, 2015)

for those familiar with the  linkshare affiliate program, how do payments work? Is it only monthly?  I have commissions but no payment info. I guess I have to take a check for the first payment, and I wanted to grab some of it now so I could then do direct deposit (my bank is a credit union and is in the city, so it is a pain to get to)

Does memebox have to pay them first before I get a payment?

thanks


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 26, 2015)

I believe you will be paid out once you hit your threshold ($50 default) after the sale has locked. In my experience, commissions are generally locked after 30 days.

Edit: it's an automatic payment and it's not like Memebox before where you had to request it.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 26, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I believe you will be paid out once you hit your threshold ($50 default) after the sale has locked. In my experience, commissions are generally locked after 30 days.
> 
> Edit: it's an automatic payment and it's not like Memebox before where you had to request it.


thank you!  So, reading their FAQ, they pay out 4 times monthly and based on what you just wrote, it also has to be 50+ over and 30 days...


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 26, 2015)

I just found that, too! My guess is that Memebox would be on the 30 days program because they take so long to ship. Which, I have to insert gripe and say that it's ridiculous that they now won't let you cancel your box purchase even when it doesn't ship for two weeks. What is wrong with them?!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm still super overwhelmed with the Rakuten stuff. I normally avoid affiliate programs etc, but since Memebox has been a main source of reviews over the year, theirs is the only affiliate program I've joined before. The Rakuten site is mega confusing for me so I just avoid it. The end of the month is looming so I really should start learning how to do stuff though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 27, 2015)

Lauren said they figured out what was wrong with the pending shop orders and it should be fixed soon.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 27, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> I'm still super overwhelmed with the Rakuten stuff. I normally avoid affiliate programs etc, but since Memebox has been a main source of reviews over the year, theirs is the only affiliate program I've joined before. The Rakuten site is mega confusing for me so I just avoid it. The end of the month is looming so I really should start learning how to do stuff though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yep know that feeling . I still don't feel it's been explained well.i need to know what form I would enter in too as I'm uk. But at present it's not going to be viable to sign up if your in Europe as we pay tax and unless you are self employed we will get taxed double also as we can only payout at $50 that means paypal or bank charges will convert and deduct ontop so we will be left with $30 max . And we still have to pay a charge as it's an American service too. So I don't see how it's viable if you are outside America as such . If I knew what form to enter I may sign up and try but it doesn't explain that . Any one know what form I click.

Also what happens about review points now are they still happening if people sign up or if they stop if they don't no one seems to know . Even rakuten said they don't recommend signing up if in Europe due to the extra charges .???


----------



## flushblush (Jan 27, 2015)

I have less than $10 in commission, so less than the minimum required to make a withdrawal. Does anyone know if they'll credit me in points or something when the current affiliate program officially expires at the end of the month? Or do I lose out because I didn't meet the minimum? Hope this makes sense; thanks in advance.

Oh, and I'm not bothering with Rakuten, ha ha.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 27, 2015)

@flushblush  i think they will give you memepoints in february.


----------



## blinded (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm okay with the affiliate program coming to an end for me. I earned some points, got some free things. I even agree with the decision to only give it to bloggers. You folks do the work, you should benefit from it. While I'm enjoyed getting free stuff, part of me has always felt a little guilty that I do nothing except post a link occasionally. I'm also going to be happy to see the spamming of affiliate links slow down. I may not be a blogger, but I wasn't a spammer either. 

So here's my important question, I've only cashed out for points before. Are cash payments in USD? I'm probably going to take my last commission payout and go on a haul somewhere else. I really want it to be USD, that'll go further for me.


----------



## flushblush (Jan 27, 2015)

@@biancardi Thank you; I hope so. It really isn't much, but it would be nice to have.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 27, 2015)

Any commission under $30 will be cashed out in Memepoints by Feb 6.

Over $30 will be cashed out via Paypal. I'm assuming it would be in USD because Memebox doesn't seem like it's smart enough to figure something like that out. But it's possible Paypal may have some kind of conversion they do.

@@veritazy might know.


----------



## veritazy (Jan 27, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Any commission under $30 will be cashed out in Memepoints by Feb 6.
> 
> Over $30 will be cashed out via Paypal. I'm assuming it would be in USD because Memebox doesn't seem like it's smart enough to figure something like that out. But it's possible Paypal may have some kind of conversion they do.
> 
> @@veritazy might know.


Yes it has always been in USD. The conversion rates on paypal is poo....

I have gotten moneys in British pounds before and I lose almost a dollar for every 10 quid.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'd prefer to keep it in USD to purchase stuff from ebay, etc in the future although it isn't a lot.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 27, 2015)

biancardi said:


> for those familiar with the  linkshare affiliate program, how do payments work? Is it only monthly?  I have commissions but no payment info. I guess I have to take a check for the first payment, and I wanted to grab some of it now so I could then do direct deposit (my bank is a credit union and is in the city, so it is a pain to get to)
> 
> Does memebox have to pay them first before I get a payment?
> 
> thanks


Payments are quarterly and sent either via a check or direct deposit after you cash your first check. Linkshare is also more selective in those signing up as you must have a minimum amount of viewers to qualify for Linkshare. Of course each company on Linkshare has their own minimum requirements. I LOVE Linkshare since it's easier to use and create deep links than say Share A Sale.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 27, 2015)

zadidoll said:


> Payments are quarterly and sent either via a check or direct deposit after you cash your first check. Linkshare is also more selective in those signing up as you must have a minimum amount of viewers to qualify for Linkshare. Of course each company on Linkshare has their own minimum requirements. I LOVE Linkshare since it's easier to use and create deep links than say Share A Sale.


thank you zadidoll - is that quartely as in only 4 times a year or 4 times a month...


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 27, 2015)

biancardi said:


> thank you zadidoll - is that quartely as in only 4 times a year or 4 times a month...


Yearly. My last payment was last November and I'm expecting my next payment in February.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 27, 2015)

So I'm finally biting the bullet and slowly, painfully, changing over all of my links. I'm changing over the basic memebox.com links first and then going back and setting up deep linking etc. It's kind of embarassing how many boxes I've reviewed going back... yikes.

This is going to be a long project that I kind of wish I didn't avoid and put off for so long lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jan 27, 2015)

zadidoll said:


> Yearly. My last payment was last November and I'm expecting my next payment in February.



uggh....I hope that isn't the case with memebox.  We got payments monthly and I hope it is the same with linkshare...


----------



## biancardi (Jan 27, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> So I'm finally biting the bullet and slowly, painfully, changing over all of my links. I'm changing over the basic memebox.com links first and then going back and setting up deep linking etc. It's kind of embarassing how many boxes I've reviewed going back... yikes.
> 
> This is going to be a long project that I kind of wish I didn't avoid and put off for so long lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Took me a week and I still haven't changed some of the older reviews with deep linking.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Jan 28, 2015)

zadidoll said:


> Yearly. My last payment was last November and I'm expecting my next payment in February.


I groaned so hard when hearing this. ahahah 

I'm SO THANKFUL that I didn't change over my links immediately; the monthly payout is useful for covering the blog's expenses and I am no good at budgeting. ahahah I'm going to be reviewing, like, $3 lip tints before those quarterly payouts LOL.

I started my beauty blog in order to learn how to use Wordpress and do some coding stuff (I already had a Tumblr that was doing fine, but Tumblr is a dead easy blogging platform which doesn't really add to my work skills in quite the same way), so switching out most of my links was simple--I have a widget on my dashboard that I can update and everywhere I've told the widget to be will automatically update when I click save. Of course, links scattered in posts won't update without some editing, but I'll deal with a lot of them when they break (I have a broken links checker). I really don't feel like it now. ahahah urgh this sucks.

I just sort of broke up with the Ambassador Program, if it even still exists (a lot of things are changing and I never want to just assume that I'm invited to a party). I was always kind of 50-50 about the whole thing, but I'm trying to get back my enthusiasm for blogging and I think that for me it might mean completely dictating my review calendar. Even if that means a whole lot of talking about $3 lip tints. ahahaha


----------



## biancardi (Jan 28, 2015)

see, this is what is confusing.   according  to rakuten, it is 4 payments per month. 



> Rakuten LinkShare issues four publisher payments per month. With consolidated payments, Rakuten LinkShare includes all advertiser payments received and cleared as of the day the payment file is authorized. This includes advertiser payments received via wire transfer as of the prior business day.
> 
> Our standard payment terms require advertisers to pay by the end of the calendar month once the invoice is posted. We do have a few advertisers who pay net 30 or later, but these are the exception. For example, commissions earned during the month of October (which are invoiced in early November) would be paid by most of our advertisers by November 30th and processed and paid, in turn, by Rakuten LinkShare as part of the first December payment batch.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 28, 2015)

Can u not email for clarification


----------



## biancardi (Jan 28, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Can u not email for clarification


I did and they gave me that, did not mention the 4 times a year payment - and to ask memebox when they paid out.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 28, 2015)

Oh okay... To my eye looks like 4 x a month


----------



## biancardi (Jan 28, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Oh okay... To my eye looks like 4 x a month


yes, that is what they said - so I am confused with this quarterly payment


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 28, 2015)

They may pay out 4 times a month but the advertiser (Memebox) may only pay Rakuten every 30 days.  So Rakuten can't pay you 4 times a month because Memebox only pays once.  

The good thing about 4 times a month is if they payout every Friday, once Memebox pays, you'll get your money that next Friday.  

Instead of if they only paid out once a month, you would have to wait till whatever date that was they paid out on and it could be that it's 25 days away.

So in most cases, it depends on the when the advertiser pays Rakuten.  I would suspect Memebox pays out every 30 days like they do now but it could very well be they only pay every three months.  Urgh.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 28, 2015)

https://rakutenlinkshare.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/201250473-Is-there-a-minimum-payment-threshold-
 



> Is there a minimum payment threshold?Previously, publishers received one check or direct deposit from Rakuten LinkShare for each payment batch when their commission balance reaches $1 dollar. However, you have the option of creating a customized payment threshold for each of your marketing channels. Rakuten LinkShare has moved to a *universal minimum payment threshold*. In an effort to streamline our publisher payment process and better support environmentally conscious commerce, Rakuten LinkShare revised its minimum payout amount *effective June 13, 2014 for new publisher*s and *August 11, 2014 for existing publishers.*
> 
> *What changed?*
> 
> ...


----------



## Jane George (Jan 28, 2015)

Try emailing memebox?


----------



## biancardi (Jan 28, 2015)

I've emailed lauren to explain how they plan to pay out the commissions to linkshare.  I hope it is monthly.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 28, 2015)

Hey guys- totally off-topics, but I know some of us (including myself) have done this before, and I thought this person's story was scary stuff- if you're using photos that you haven't taken yourself on your blog, you might want to read this!

http://m.blogher.com/bloggers-beware-you-can-get-sued-using-photos-your-blog-my-story?page=full


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 28, 2015)

There is also Fair Use laws if the blog post is done from a research point of view.
 



> Section 107 contains a list of the various purposes for which the reproduction of a particular work may be considered fair, such as criticism, comment, news reporting, teaching, scholarship, and research. Section 107 also sets out four factors to be considered in determining whether or not a particular use is fair.
> 
> 
> The purpose and character of the use, including whether such use is of commercial nature or is for nonprofit educational purposes
> ...


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 29, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> Hey guys- totally off-topics, but I know some of us (including myself) have done this before, and I thought this person's story was scary stuff- if you're using photos that you haven't taken yourself on your blog, you might want to read this!
> 
> http://m.blogher.com/bloggers-beware-you-can-get-sued-using-photos-your-blog-my-story?page=full


Happens all the time sadly . And people know what they are doing . It's like a box saying for eg .yes you can use out photo off the website of say one brand ,post on your blog which loads do then find the actual brand has not given you permission to do this . That is why many European bloggers don't go on to acual websites and add word to word info or pictures or photos of ingredients pictures of day a baboa tree or a lemon as the fines are huge . You just can't do that . I read her blog before in question and she was done after a few in the UK and Europe and it was thousands they had to do . Simply removing everything was not ok .so unless you use your own photos or pictures on your blog you shouldn't be adding full stop


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Jan 29, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> Hey guys- totally off-topics, but I know some of us (including myself) have done this before, and I thought this person's story was scary stuff- if you're using photos that you haven't taken yourself on your blog, you might want to read this!
> 
> http://m.blogher.com/bloggers-beware-you-can-get-sued-using-photos-your-blog-my-story?page=full


You can register a DMCA agent for your site so that if there is something that comes up you're protected as long as you respond to the takedown notice in a timely manner. It costs something like $100-150ish and I think it's for US-based sites only. Memebox doesn't even seem to have one (which is hilarious to me--they really need one), but it's not a terrible idea to do that. That's how sites like YouTube don't get sued into oblivion by rights holders--their DMCA agent receives takedown requests and they pull the content.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 29, 2015)

A similar story happened to a girl I know personally, she had to pay out $4k or something, and then later shut down her site because she was too depressed to continue blogging.

I'm afraid as more and more people create blogs, there will be more and more casual lawsuits like this one by companies/individuals after quick and easy money that they have full legal rights to. It's almost impossible to win a copyright infringement case in court if you were caught red-handed.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 29, 2015)

fanserviced said:


> You can register a DMCA agent for your site so that if there is something that comes up you're protected as long as you respond to the takedown notice in a timely manner. It costs something like $100-150ish and I think it's for US-based sites only. Memebox doesn't even seem to have one (which is hilarious to me--they really need one), but it's not a terrible idea to do that. That's how sites like YouTube don't get sued into oblivion by rights holders--their DMCA agent receives takedown requests and they pull the content.


yep - that is a piece of mind

http://www.wired.com/2010/10/dmca-righthaven-loophole/


----------



## biancardi (Jan 29, 2015)

OMG look at this email from rakuten I received - I mean, I don't do any of these things other than post my reviews and announce new releases with my affiliate links.

good grief  - it is like the Spanish Inquisition.   I also feel very inadequate as outside of my blog, I don't do any of these things! haha



> We are contacting you about your Rakuten Marketing Account and would like to know how you are generating traffic to Memebox.   Please respond to the following inquiries regarding your online business activity:
> 
> 
> How do you drive your traffic for this Network Advertiser?
> ...


----------



## Jane George (Jan 29, 2015)

The bit after the bullet points annoys me... Sooo if you don't answer their nosey questions they hold your money hostage... Charming.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 29, 2015)

Jane George said:


> The bit after the bullet points annoys me... Sooo if you don't answer their nosey questions they hold your money hostage... Charming.


yeah, I know.  Seriously.   that is the only reason why I answered their questions, which basically lets them know that I really just am a small time blogger who really isn't in this for the $$ as I don't use all of that other crap.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 29, 2015)

Wow. I don't even know what a good two thirds of that even means...


----------



## Jane George (Jan 29, 2015)

Why do I think... With a truck ... For first question?


----------



## OiiO (Jan 29, 2015)

Hmm, I never got an email like that. Maybe they were suspicious that you just registered and suddenly making good money? I bet there are plenty of people who would abuse the system - buy some bot services and spam links everywhere.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 29, 2015)

OiiO said:


> Hmm, I never got an email like that. Maybe they were suspicious that you just registered and suddenly making good money? I bet there are plenty of people who would abuse the system - buy some bot services and spam links everywhere.


I've been registered for almost 3 weeks...I got a lot of hits because of the big box party and people were reading my old reviews on the boxes.

I haven't made that much money from it.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Jan 29, 2015)

biancardi said:


> yep - that is a piece of mind
> 
> http://www.wired.com/2010/10/dmca-righthaven-loophole/


Yeah, I've been dragging my feet on it for ages because 1) I use either my own crappy photos or promotional photos from brands I'm reviewing and 2) I don't want my blog in the google search results associated with my name. Urgh. Maybe I'll use my married name like I do on fb. Oh, and I don't want to pay for something that the blog doesn't really need imo. hahaha But...I should just do it. sigh


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Jan 29, 2015)

biancardi said:


> OMG look at this email from rakuten I received - I mean, I don't do any of these things other than post my reviews and announce new releases with my affiliate links.
> 
> good grief - it is like the Spanish Inquisition. I also feel very inadequate as outside of my blog, I don't do any of these things! haha


It may be because you're brand new to Rakuten and driving quality traffic--paid search bidding (I don't understand that) that includes the word "Memebox" is forbidden so they may be wondering how someone so new is driving quality traffic. Most people start slowly in these programs because they don't come from an established affiliate program for the same brand. I mean...Memebox could look at your profile and visit your profile to figure things out, but... hahaha


----------



## biancardi (Jan 29, 2015)

I don't understand paid search bidding either.  I mean, how is the word memebox forbidden?  I don't understand that?????? On my blog, of course I state it is memebox - how the hell else are people going to know?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 29, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I don't understand paid search bidding either.  I mean, how is the word memebox forbidden?  I don't understand that?????? On my blog, of course I state it is memebox - how the hell else are people going to know?


is that why most top uk bloggers in there links just write say , here ,or link here ,rather than the word say memebox ,when you do a link you are not suppose to have the name in as such you can add memebox website ,and you can't over link as google pushes your page ranking down, if you use a banner you can't have over 3 links to a certain page or company on each page,/blog post, it was all in the blogger groups when all the terms changed with blogger ,google the other year, 

ok just looked on your usa blog review , if say you remove the word memebox on the mask, and just have hydrogel mask on the link, (it obvious its a memebox brand as the wrapper says,)that removes the name memebox off .

you have 4 actual memebox box links paid for ,not including all the other paid for links which send each product to the memebox shop, if you linked to tony moly direct website or tester korea ,you will be fine,

also you state that pictures are from memebox us ,that under google and page ranking and rakuten is still classed as paid linkage regardless to if you have been paid or not ,you are an affiliate, ,you may find they want you to say more about the codes at the bottom as they are affiliate linked ,maybe explain disclaimer more ,as its a proper affiliate program i guess saying you paid with your own money or pr sample is not enough. 

 technically if you use a banner you can only really put one link direct in,,

hope this makes sense ,not sure how to explain it better ,unless over private pm, 

in your night care box review it says memebox night care , drop the word memebox and leave the night care and remove the word memebox catorgry as you have the actual memebox link in the first paragraph ,does that make sense [email protected]@biancardi


----------



## starry101 (Jan 29, 2015)

I don't think they realize how much people spend on Memebox. With the increased prices and the big box party, it's really easy to make some large sales. They probably don't understand the amount of repeat sales that happens when new boxes are released. Memebox works much differently than other cosmetic companies. I think they should familiarize themselves with how Memebox sales work before accusing affiliates of paid advertising.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Jan 29, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I don't understand paid search bidding either.  I mean, how is the word memebox forbidden?  I don't understand that?????? On my blog, of course I state it is memebox - how the hell else are people going to know?


Well, what we do isn't paid search bidding at all--which is why we're ok. People visit our sites and use our links through organic search. I think paid search works like this: 1) get a Google AdWords account. 2) make an ad that links to your content or links to the Memebox site directly (actually...this is what people must do--they link to the shop directly hmm) 3) put your affiliate link to the Memebox site in the ad 4) bid on keywords so that your ad shows up when people search for, say, korean beauty box or something and 5) presumably make more money than you spend on ads.

Honestly, if I were a company, I'd ban paid search--and it seems like Memebox has been all about organic, blog- and channel-based word-of-reviewer advertising, at least in the past.

edit: edited for clarity


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 29, 2015)

yes think back to april and may and june when i got sales of $260 in one order a few times, its not a few dollars isn't it,

now europeans just not buying so its a pointless exercise, 

reading that email ,they want you to tell them you use twitter,instagram, Facebook, and want you to send links of them ,and all the Facebook groups,, why don't they have links for all media sites for you to add your links to make it easier in the first place, 

and they want to know if you do giveaways and get freebies, then reading the lists,

follow and no follow links grrr, 

and if memebox send you actual links to add to your blogs as an affiliate,

organic words jesus your gonna be here all day and night filling those in, of to mozilla,

just checked mine and i had 15 in the beauteque head to toe bag i was sent,


----------



## biancardi (Jan 29, 2015)

but I don't send my affiliate links thru those social networks - just links to my blog...

I cannot add banners because wordpress doesn't allow it. I don't post ads.  I will clarify my disclaimer about affiliate links, but man, this is not worth the trouble.

thank you @@Lorna ljblog and @

I will let you know what linkshare has to say.  I did ask them what this was all about (sigh)


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 29, 2015)

biancardi said:


> but I don't send my affiliate links thru those social networks - just links to my blog...
> 
> I cannot add banners because wordpress doesn't allow it. I don't post ads.  I will clarify my disclaimer about affiliate links, but man, this is not worth the trouble.
> 
> ...


you are not alone you was the 6th person to receive the email ,as others had mentioned over on Facebook and messaging , and everyone seems so confused , not hard most of us can't even sign up as the correct form is there to use on the sign up form, 

i messaged secret agent lauren about a few things if I'm right in thinking and she has explained it about points ,i will not bother ,she didn't realise how much tax and currency conversion the europeans are going to lose in $50 . and as general in joining the new affiliate.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 29, 2015)

I did email Lauren asking her about these questions and why affiliates are being hassled.   They need to talk to linkshare and square it away with them.


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 29, 2015)

I got the same email as you @@biancardi and believe me... I am a tiny blogger... The email probably was sent to new members. I am in UK and I had one sale in January through rakuten!! (thank you!) I don't think they target bloggers with a lot of traffic, as I am not one of them. I thought that it was an email to understand if I pay and how much, to promote my blog so they can send me relevant spam!!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 29, 2015)

Alex Z. said:


> I got the same email as you @@biancardi and believe me... I am a tiny blogger... The email probably was sent to new members. I am in UK and I had one sale in January through rakuten!! (thank you!) I don't think they target bloggers with a lot of traffic, as I am not one of them. I thought that it was an email to understand if I pay and how much, to promote my blog so they can send me relevant spam!!


thank goodness!!  It was just so harshly worded - I didn't even know what have of the stuff they were saying meant, and I didn't like that they might hold my commissions if I didn't respond.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 30, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I did email Lauren asking her about these questions and why affiliates are being hassled.   They need to talk to linkshare and square it away with them.


Affiliates are not being hassled. If it's an inconvenience then it's an inconvenience meant to drive away bloggers who pay for readers/followers and yes we all know there are such bloggers and vloggers that do.

I joined the Memebox campaign and was not sent those questions but I'm an established Linkshare user. That said I do see in my Account Profile there are similar questions so it's definitely part of Linkshare's process.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 30, 2015)

zadidoll said:


> Affiliates are not being hassled. If it's an inconvenience then it's an inconvenience meant to drive away bloggers who pay for readers/followers and yes we all know there are such bloggers and vloggers that do.
> 
> I joined the Memebox campaign and was not sent those questions but I'm an established Linkshare user. That said I do see in my Account Profile there are similar questions so it's definitely part of Linkshare's process.


to me it is a hassle when they threaten to not pay me commissions. They could have just gone to my profile and seen that I answered the questions when I signed up.

There was no need, imho, to email me and then threaten me without even reviewing my profile. I have no issues answering their questions - that isn't an "inconvenience" - but I already answered them and what I was offended by was the whole commission thing. They don't put THAT in the online profile questionnaire.

Plus, I had no clue what half of those terms were because I don't use any of those things. I viewed the email as being harshly worded and that to me means hassle - especially since I had answered the questions already


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 30, 2015)

biancardi said:


> to me it is a hassle when they threaten to not pay me commissions. They could have just gone to my profile and seen that I answered the questions when I signed up.
> 
> There was no need, imho, to email me and then threaten me without even reviewing my profile. I have no issues answering their questions - that isn't an "inconvenience" - but I already answered them and what I was offended by was the whole commission thing. They don't put THAT in the online profile questionnaire.
> 
> Plus, I had no clue what half of those terms were because I don't use any of those things. I viewed the email as being harshly worded and that to me means hassle - especially since I had answered the questions already (I even doublechecked my profile when you showed me yours - to see if I had missed that step - nope, it was filled out - and it was the same information)


You're being overdramatic and it's coming across that you think Linkshare is out to get you, they didn't "threaten you". They need to weed out bloggers and vloggers who do pay for traffic. Your site *does* come across as suspicious because of how heavily you promote Memebox. Linkshare wants to know what's going on and that's their right. Even ShareSale and other affiliate companies like Commission Junction have similar policies in place to prevent fraud.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 30, 2015)

zadidoll said:


> You're being overdramatic and it's coming across that you think Linkshare is out to get you, they didn't "threaten you". They need to weed out bloggers and vloggers who do pay for traffic. Your site *does* come across as suspicious because of how heavily you promote Memebox. Linkshare wants to know what's going on and that's their right. Even ShareSale and other affiliate companies like Commission Junction have similar policies in place to prevent fraud.


I don't feel I am being overdramatic. I don't think linkshare is out to get me - I felt that as they asked all of these questions before and I answered them all when I signed up, they had all of the information at hand.

They had all of this information already and I responded to them when they requested in the email. What I don't like is the wording about the payment. They didn't need to do that. It is my right to feel that they harshly worded their email and they did threaten not to pay me. That is hassling in my book and there was no need to word that email that way as it was only the first communication from them. If I had ignored their responses, that would be different.

I am sorry if you feel that way but I am within my rights to feel the way I do as well. I don't need to justify my feelings.

My site is suspicious because I purchase a lot of Memeboxes and review them? Oh my. lol I don't promote Memebox heavily - I purchase a lot of Memeboxes. There is a difference from spamming the crap out of sites with links (which I don't do) and what I do, which is review each box I purchase. I review all of my sub boxes as well - they just come out monthly, instead of how memebox sells it. Perhaps as I won't be purchasing that many memeboxes, my site will become "more acceptable"


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 30, 2015)

No you don't need to justify your feelings but you just proved you're being overdramatic.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 30, 2015)

zadidoll said:


> No you don't need to justify your feelings but you just proved you're being overdramatic.


lol Yeah, right. whatever.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 30, 2015)

If you feel so strongly take it to Linkshare or Memebox but frankly MakeupTalk is not the place for you to complain about Linkshare or Memebox's affiliate program. That's your issue not MUTs.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 30, 2015)

I have brought up with them. I am just sharing the information that I have received and will share the responses with my fellow Memebox affiliates, as this thread was set up for Memebox affiliates, with questions, concerns, and issues.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 30, 2015)

It really shouldn't be here on MUT since MUT is not Memebox's support site.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Jan 30, 2015)

zadidoll said:


> It really shouldn't be here on MUT since MUT is not Memebox's support site.


Hold up: lol this is the Memebox affiliate thread and the very purpose, historically, has been to discuss all aspects of being an affiliate. A big part of that is the affiliate tracking system and Memebox's affiliate policies. There have been so many bumps in the road that we've needed to share information in order to help Memebox run their own program correctly. I mean...they didn't know that they needed to issue us TAX DOCUMENTS at one point hahaha. As a result, being told that we're makeuptalking wrong suddenly is surprising because this has been one of the more useful threads I follow.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 30, 2015)

If this isn't an affiliate issue, what is?


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 30, 2015)

Certain aspects can be discussed but certain ones can't. Unfortunately Memebox threads have gotten out of control and no one from the moderating staff has really paid attention to this thread. Had we been aware of situation - in that it's turned into a support thread for Memebox affiliates - it would have been stopped a long time ago. We have allowed Memebox issues to slide which never should have in the first place.

That said, talking about their affiliate program to a certain degree - how to join, mentioning they're changing policies - is fine. Complaining that Linkshare is asking for too much information is NOT allowed because it goes beyond the scope of what MakeupTalk is about. IF we were to really push the rules then this thread would be shut down because it has no place on MakeupTalk PERIOD.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi busy at work but I got some replies from Lauren and she not sure either , but if that s the case are we now saying there is no need for this affiliate thread now as it's no longer memebox but linkshsre and rakuken . As not even rakuten could tell me what tax form to enter and other things . As I'm not self employed and my tax is deducted in wages in the uk there seems a lot of questions neither company will or won't ir can't answer .


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Jan 30, 2015)

zadidoll said:


> Certain aspects can be discussed but certain ones can't. Unfortunately Memebox threads have gotten out of control and no one from the moderating staff has really paid attention to this thread. Had we been aware of situation - in that it's turned into a support thread for Memebox affiliates - it would have been stopped a long time ago. We have allowed Memebox issues to slide which never should have in the first place.
> 
> That said, talking about their affiliate program to a certain degree - how to join, mentioning they're changing policies - is fine. Complaining that Linkshare is asking for too much information is NOT allowed because it goes beyond the scope of what MakeupTalk is about. IF we were to really push the rules then this thread would be shut down because it has no place on MakeupTalk PERIOD.


As you can imagine, this is really surprising news to us--I'm sure that other people assumed, like me, that since we're bbloggers and Memebox affiliates it's ok to talk about all affiliate issues in the Beauty Blogger--&gt;Memebox Affiliate thread without declaring that some are off-limits.

It's actually critical that we discuss these things because the Memebox affiliate program is so new and, in the past at least, the only way we knew how to do just about anything was by talking with each other since support of any kind was minimal. I'm not such an optimist as to think that we won't need that in the future. That said, if the things that we discuss are not allowed by MUT, then we can't discuss them here.

@@zadidoll would you mind pointing out which parts of the MUT terms we're violating by discussing this here (I can find the terms, but if you help me zero in on the relevant bits it would be so helpful)? I want to understand what percentage of what we've talked about in the past is not allowed. If it's just a bit then we can probably proceed here, but if a majority of things that we discuss are not allowed and we consider them critical to our role as affiliates I think we will need to talk about finding a new place to discuss them.

edit: just in case people think that this post is meant to be sarcastic--that's not my intention. My style is either aggressive or logical, never passive aggressive! lol I'm just trying to work through the issues here logically so we can figure this out as cleanly and quickly as possible.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 30, 2015)

Sure can. It's part of the very top of the rules. Even @@Director has said that MakeupTalk is NOT to be the support site for companies.



> MakeupTalk was created to help people that enjoy beauty products, makeup, cosmetics, subscription and sampling boxes, faces of the day, nails of the day, skin care, hair care, bath and body, fun polls, fitness, product reviews, and beauty product trading/swapping. By agreeing to post on MakeupTalk.com you agree to the following terms and conditions, which may be modified at any time. Violating these rules may result in your posting privileges suspended or revoked including but not limited to a temporary ban of use on the site to a permanent ban with or without warning.


Affiliate discussion does not fall under that aspect of the MakeupTalk rules.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 30, 2015)

I have been very thankful for this thread because Memebox has been so scatterbrained about their program that we NEEDED each other to pool the information each of us managed to gather from a very unresponsive customer service and affiliate department.

MakeupTalk has provided a wonderful way to talk about the Memebox beauty boxes and other subscriptions and there are some fantastic people here with a wealth of knowledge to share.

Since Memebox has relegated their affiliate program to Linkshare, many of us are new to Linkshare and affiliate programs in general and I've been happy to have a safe place to show my need for information without having to resort to dealing with people I don't know or overly technical Linkshare CS.

I do believe that once this settles down and we get everything figured out that Linkshare conversations will die out.

Instead we will likely discuss promotions Memebox is having on their boxes or whether coupons are working or not, etc.  Is that going to be acceptable?

I do understand that this is not for Memebox CS but we are just a bunch of girls helping each other in a pretty awesome environment.  I appreciate that there is a thread like this and I do hope it won't be closed.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 30, 2015)

No it won't be closed however if the conversation is to remain on track it needs to remain about the program NOT about Linkshare making threats, when no threats were made by a reputable company, and other drama.


----------



## starry101 (Jan 30, 2015)

I don't check this forum for a day and I miss all the fun.

To bring it back on topic. It seems they fixed the US store sales that were stuck in pending for a few months. Yay!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 30, 2015)

I keep getting error 404 on deep links on blogger with the new program . It's getting on my tits .


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 30, 2015)

starry101 said:


> I don't check this forum for a day and I miss all the fun.
> 
> To bring it back on topic. It seems they fixed the US store sales that were stuck in pending for a few months. Yay!


Oo! I didnt see that!  *runs to check*


----------



## starry101 (Jan 30, 2015)

So I still have 10 boxes waiting to be reviews and a few memshop products. I estimate it's close to 40 points in reviews, but I'm in Canada which means I have to review them all in the next week. I don't know if I should or not. I'm thinking that I will but instead of spending the points request the payout and then spend my money elsewhere.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 30, 2015)

I wonder how this is going to affect international affiliates. :\  Memebox sure didn't give people much time to figure anything out.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 31, 2015)

@@veritazy can you tell me what isnt legal about the affiliate cash out?

I think I'm totally lost about what the problem is. To me it seems a good thing that affiliates will receive all their commission in cash. And that they are waiting in order to allow all the boxes to ship in order to receive it all.

What am I missing?


----------



## veritazy (Jan 31, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> @@veritazy can you tell me what isnt legal about the affiliate cash out?
> 
> I think I'm totally lost about what the problem is. To me it seems a good thing that affiliates will receive all their commission in cash. And that they are waiting in order to allow all the boxes to ship in order to receive it all.
> 
> What am I missing?


I'm not sure what you were referring to...I never said it isn't legal to do an affiliate cash out? Did you tag the wrong person...


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 31, 2015)

@@veritazy Drat. I thought it was you on Facebook. Somebody was complaining about Memebox and how they wouldn't get their payout until after they could no longer get buy things. But I didn't understand what her issue waS and you or whoever I thought was you commented that it didn't seem legal and you had emailed Lauren (or it wasnt you, you know what I mean)


----------



## veritazy (Jan 31, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> @@veritazy Drat. I thought it was you on Facebook. Somebody was complaining about Memebox and how they wouldn't get their payout until after they could no longer get buy things. But I didn't understand what her issue waS and you or whoever I thought was you commented that it didn't seem legal and you had emailed Lauren (or it wasnt you, you know what I mean)


eh.... I did email Lauren to clarify certain things. But it does not affect anyone else is what I am saying...  Everyone seems so sensitive lately. 

I asked her if those who have a few bucks left after 10th could get it still an use it before it is invalid. Clearly i don't make hundreds like most top affiliates here...  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jan 31, 2015)

think I might send in my reviews today and see what I can get if they put them on in points....


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 31, 2015)

veritazy said:


> eh.... I did email Lauren to clarify certain things. But it does not affect anyone else is what I am saying...  Everyone seems so sensitive lately.
> 
> I asked her if those who have a few bucks left after 10th could get it still an use it before it is invalid. Clearly i don't make hundreds like most top affiliates here... ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh it was you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> OK. I was just so lost with that persons post. I don't know why she is mad and then someone commented on my blog post about Paypal taking $27 and she didn't want cash... or something... slight language barrier with that one.
What I do NOT agree with is that 4 Memepoints thing. They need to give everyone ALL their money. What if those 4 points were a refund for broken product.

Let us know what Lauren says if you can  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit to add: I just saw your edit!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 10, 2015)

Can someone pleaseee help me understand what we need to do to get our commissions paid out?

I emailed Lauren about it twice and I'm still not fully understanding this.

From what I understand, we have to fill out the first form they sent, wait until all our pending orders are completed, then make request to withdraw all of our commissions.

Then, our withdrawal request will be turned into points. After this, we need to fill out form #2 to get our points turned into a paypal request.

Is this correct??

I don't understand why we need to do all of that, but it seems like that is what Lauren is telling me needs to be done...so confusing.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 10, 2015)

I wish she'd get back to me...


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 10, 2015)

So all my commission was turned into points @miss jexie I'm looking at my account Lauren has said I then have to email her on that new email in the email we got to request for paypal again before the 20something of this month . Then the company will do a massive payout for everyone at once .

I have do many points I've screen shot it as if something goes wrong they will be paying up.

Will add email excert once found

Email her here. [email protected]


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 10, 2015)

Lorna ljblog said:


> So all my commission was turned into points @miss jexie I'm looking at my account Lauren has said I then have to email her on that new email in the email we got to request for paypal again before the 20something of this month . Then the company will do a massive payout for everyone at once .
> 
> I have do many points I've screen shot it as if something goes wrong they will be paying up.
> 
> Will add email excert once found


She told me to wait until all my orders are complete as I still have a bunch pending...but I'm worried that they won't complete before the 20th, and I'll somehow screw something up and not get my commissions...

I'm just looking for her to tell me "don't worry- if you miss a step somewhere i'll still make sure you get your commissions" lol

I know she probably has thousands of people to go through on her own, but I just wish that the directions were more clear for those of us who just want a simple payout.

The easiest way to do that would have been to just tell everyone who wanted a paypal payout to just leave their commissions as-is, and that she would convert them once everyone who wanted points/cash for points etc were paid.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 10, 2015)

Yes mine all finished and went through as completed. It seems strange that this should of been done in December . So everything could be completed by end of January then it would of been a straight switch to rakuten . But now memebox keep emailing with changes to rakuten .

I would imagine you need to email the last day or so once they complete . Or just leave if not and add that to the email


----------



## biancardi (Feb 10, 2015)

@MissJexie  I am now confused as well.  I thought they were going to take the commissions as is and do a payout to paypal and you only needed to fill out the form if the amount was less than 30.00 and you didn't want/couldn't use the memepoints

I am still very confused over linkshare and how that is going to payout, but I will wait until this issue is resolved before asking those questions to lauren.

I am also confused about memepoints going forward.


----------



## blinded (Feb 10, 2015)

My understanding based on the email I got from Lauren this is the procedure that everyone has to follow.

1.Wait for pending commissions to be completed

2. Request outstanding commissions be converted to points

3.Fill out form asking for points to be paid into paypal

I just hope the pending commissions are completed quickly. I'm only waiting for one, so if it starts to get too close to the deadline I'll probably just let it go.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 10, 2015)

@blinded  is that for commissions that are under 30.00 only?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 10, 2015)

My commission is over 30 and yes the email implies it for paypal still yet as Lauren said they changed it to. Make their life easier by putting then over to points then convert all to paypal.

I stated in my email yesterday I'm not happy about this as they memebox keep changing the rules . Ive taken a screen shot of my points and date as I now don't trust them to handle this easy. If anymore email changes happen I'm doing a paypal report for the money .

I'm just why . Why change it wait till the end of the month then convert both points and affiliate over if it was over $30 but then memebox has never been straight forward.

I filed the form as I was understanding it as for paypal not to points . I'm not spending money on memebox or points on them those ships have sailed .


----------



## biancardi (Feb 10, 2015)

@@Lorna ljblog  I guess I totally spaced on that email that was sent out.  Do you have the link that will convert the points to paypal?  you can pm me with it..  thanks!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 10, 2015)

biancardi said:


> @@Lorna ljblog  I guess I totally spaced on that email that was sent out.  Do you have the link that will convert the points to paypal?  you can pm me with it..  thanks!


We have to email our request for points to paypal conversion to the feedback email I poßted earlier that was in Lauren's affiliate email after the 14 th I believe [email protected]


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 10, 2015)

The email with the final points to paypal info and dates for Europe and USA and worldwide

We encourage you to spend your points by Feb. 10. If you can have remaining points after Feb. 10 and would like to convert the points to cash, please head over to THIS FORM and request a PayPal payout BY FEB. 20. You must have at least two meme points remaining in order to receive the payout.

** The form will close on February 20th, 2015 at 11:59pm PST. Your points will be converted to PayPal cash between Feb. 21 to Feb. 28.

We will send a little extra ($.30 + 2.9%) to cover some of the PayPal fees, but keep in mind that PayPal charges by percentage, so we may not be able to match your exact withdrawal. There will be a minor discrepancy.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 10, 2015)

thank you @@Lorna ljblog 

Why couldn't they just do this all automatically and not fiddle around with the points and forms?  I just did a withdrawal and hopefully that will go thru to paypal.  if it is converted to points, I will then use that form.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 10, 2015)

biancardi said:


> thank you @@Lorna ljblog
> 
> Why couldn't they just do this all automatically and not fiddle around with the points and forms?  I just did a withdrawal and hopefully that will go thru to paypal.  if it is converted to points, I will then use that form.


I did mine at the weekend and it went into points fuming wasn't the word . Then the emails came through saying thèy are putting all to points first for everyone . Utter madness. Was going to use in my sons 16 th presents at bluewater now I'm using the card and will move the money over làter on


----------



## Jane George (Feb 10, 2015)

Between this and huge delays on review points memebox are showing they are completely useless.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 10, 2015)

That makes literally no sense.

Of course, nothing Memebox does makes sense so maybe I should expect that?

So I can't request a conversion because not all my commissions have gone through yet.  But they won't finish until they ship those Valentine boxes on the 13th.  Sooo....

I did send Lauren an email with most clear and succinct question ever and she still hasn't responded.

All I wanted to know was if US affiliates with over $30 could just do nothing and then she would automatically convert the commissions to paypal money.  It seems an awful mess to convert to points and then points to money.  Especially IF I WANT TO KEEP MY POINTS!

Edit: also I just received my review points


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 10, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> That makes literally no sense.
> 
> Of course, nothing Memebox does makes sense so maybe I should expect that?
> 
> ...


Yea I still don't fully understand what I'm supposed to do if all my pending sales haven't completed by their cut off date.

I ahve some go back to August (just 3 of them) and most of them are from valentines day boxes that as you said, don't ship out until a week before the cut off date. I'm just concerned because she's not getting back to my messages as she usually does, so I just want to be perfectly clear on what I have to do and when. It's just bothersome that we have to do all of this. 

Why couldn't we wait until all this point/conversion nonsense is over, and then anyone who wanted to get a paypal payout could just do a withdrawal request as we normally do? Unreal.


----------



## blinded (Feb 10, 2015)

The cutoff date for points isn't until the 18th, then you have until the 20th to fill out the form to request the paypal payout. 

ETA: I emailed Lauren last week to ask about the pending commissions and she said they will be processed quick enough that they will make the deadline. I was only asking about the boxes that ship on the 13th though, not anything else. My questions were also asked from an international affiliate POV who has over $30 in commissions. This is going to be such a mess.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 11, 2015)

Sooo also, are we ever going to get any paperwork from Memebox for tax purposes?

I'm not entirely sure how to incorporate commission stuff into my taxes, and I was under the impression we'd be getting something from them. =/


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 11, 2015)

If the paperwork has not arrived by the 14th, youre supposed to contact the IRS.

Which I don't want to do but it would serve Memebox right to get their shady name in the books.

They had our info and those papers (by law) should have been received by the 31st Jan.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 11, 2015)

I am going to email lauren about that...will let you know what she says

also, anyone know when linkshare will be sending us our commissions?  I am at loss here.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 11, 2015)

"Commissions earned during the month of January (which are invoiced in early February) would be paid by most of our advertisers by February 28th and processed and paid, in turn, by Rakuten LinkShare as part of the first March payment batch."

So not for a good long time.  And the first one is by check.  So even longer.

Edit: I just emailed Lauren about the Tax thing, too.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 11, 2015)

OK. Heard back from Lauren.

Everyone needs to convert commission to points using the form from the email they sent. Well, it might be on the website, too.

All commissions should be cleared on the 13th so wait til then to do it.

Then fill out the other form from the email and convert your points to paypal cash.

Lauren said it's because it takes more steps to do commission to paypal than it does points to Paypal and she wants to make sure everyone gets their money ASAP.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Feb 11, 2015)

Here's what I received from Lauren about the procedure:

1. Withdraw all your commission by Feb. 19. You can do so by logging into your Memebox affiliate account and clicking "Withdrawals".

2. The commission will go to your account as meme points. If you don't want to spend them, no problem! Just leave them in there.

3. Fill out the form at https://docs.google.com/a/memebox.com/forms/d/1wplDDJAPoTzcfCuPHTZm4pvVgDqKGITqdw8Mib98vS4/viewform?c=0&amp;w=1 ONCE if you still have unused points by Feb. 19. Form closes on Feb. 20 at midnight.

4. Your unused points will go to your PayPal as cash by the end of the month.

I asked if people who have asked for a PayPal conversion will receive confirmations that their requests have been successfully recorded before the deadline and she said that, yeah, there would be a bunch of emails for stuff related to this that we will receive.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 11, 2015)

fanserviced said:


> Here's what I received from Lauren about the procedure:
> 
> 1. Withdraw all your commission by Feb. 19. You can do so by logging into your Memebox affiliate account and clicking "Withdrawals".
> 
> ...



well, the 20th is coming up fast!!  I did fill out the form, so I hope those emails will be coming soon


----------



## Jane George (Feb 11, 2015)

Not sure if I should have used that form but I have as I am still technically an ex affiliate

Between them, my bday and bnk credit I will have a lovely time


----------



## biancardi (Feb 11, 2015)

When is your B-day, Jane?  Happy Birthday :mussical: :wizard: :wizard: :mussical:


----------



## Jane George (Feb 11, 2015)

8th March... Week before UK Mother's Day this year lol. So two Sundays of pressies yay.

Sounds bratty but I just hope hubby gets me something as he didn't for Christmas.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 11, 2015)

Jane George said:


> 8th March... Week before UK Mother's Day this year lol. So two Sundays of pressies yay.
> 
> Sounds bratty but I just hope hubby gets me something as he didn't for Christmas.


ooh my Birthday is march 3rd!! yay march babies!

It doesn't sound bratty at all! LOL My family is loaded (parents, aunts, uncles etc) and they can't even be bothered to get me a card for my birthday. It's my 30th this year so It's a big deal for me. I asked my mom if we could use her house to throw a small party since my apartment is very tiny. She said yes back in December, but just last week she told me that she didn't want a "bunch of strangers" in her house so now...no party. I suppose watching netflix with my cats and my fiance is better than nothing, heh =/

Back on topic- I really don't want to have to contact the IRS. I hope someone hears back from Lauren about it because I e-mailed her and asked her about it as well as questions about the commission stuff. In true memebox CS fashion, she answered my question about commissions (not very well) and ignored the tax paperwork question completely. So fail.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 11, 2015)

@@MissJexie Here is the email for tax document questions!!  [email protected]

I've emailed already and she said she didn't have my address?  Which makes LITERALLY NO SENSE because she has my W-4 with ALL the information on it.

So, I'm guessing they didn't EVER get sent out and I requested she send it to me overnight.  Seriously.  It makes me WANT to call the IRS.  This is ridiculous.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 11, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> @@MissJexie Here is the email for tax document questions!!  [email protected]
> 
> I've emailed already and she said she didn't have my address?  Which makes LITERALLY NO SENSE because she has my W-4 with ALL the information on it.
> 
> So, I'm guessing they didn't EVER get sent out and I requested she send it to me overnight.  Seriously.  It makes me WANT to call the IRS.  This is ridiculous.


WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

I don't have any words.

I sent them an e-mail basically demanding my paperwork and also asking them to overnight it, reminding them I should have received it by January 31st. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 11, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> 
> I don't have any words.
> 
> I sent them an e-mail basically demanding my paperwork and also asking them to overnight it, reminding them I should have received it by January 31st. This is ridiculous.


I'm mostly mad because I usually have my taxes done and my refund by now!  Instead I'm waiting for this annoying stuff and it might take me even longer because I've never done a 1099 before! UGH!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 11, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I'm mostly mad because I usually have my taxes done and my refund by now!  Instead I'm waiting for this annoying stuff and it might take me even longer because I've never done a 1099 before! UGH!


I've NEVER done my own taxes- my roommate usually does them but he has no idea how to do a 1099 so I'm incredibly nervous and afraid of getting audited or owing a million dollars. I make $150 a week at my crap job and we live paycheck to paycheck- so if I actually end up owing money I'm just fleeing the country or something as I'm pretty sure that'll be my only option lmao


----------



## biancardi (Feb 12, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> @@MissJexie Here is the email for tax document questions!!  [email protected]
> 
> I've emailed already and she said she didn't have my address?  Which makes LITERALLY NO SENSE because she has my W-4 with ALL the information on it.
> 
> So, I'm guessing they didn't EVER get sent out and I requested she send it to me overnight.  Seriously.  It makes me WANT to call the IRS.  This is ridiculous.


that is lame.  And not only that, hello - they have your email address (or lauren does) and they could have emailed you.

I've also requested my information - thank you for the email addy!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 12, 2015)

Did anyone just get an e-mail from Lauren? I just got this from her which makes ZERO sense:

_"Hello!_

_I hope everything has been well! _
 
_It's been a while since I've sent out products for review and I don't think I've gotten any reviews back. I'm getting pressure from the brands for feedback, especially with the end of international deliveries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> _
 
_I thought I would take this chance to catch up and make sure everything arrived safely and you're satisfied with the products. Let me know if anything happened, or if you have the review ready  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_
 
_Thank you!"_
 
The last things I was sent are the Thankgiving Box and the Ariul Detox Mask. I reviewed both months ago and sent them both to her...so I'm trying to figure out what the heck she's talking about...


----------



## Zaralis (Feb 12, 2015)

I received that email just now, my box didn't arrive until the 4th so it's been less than 10 days. I'm surprised they even sent me a box since Intl. shipping was stopping, anyway my review will be up soon and I got the impression that it was going to multiple recipients so I don't think I was really behind with my review.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 12, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> Did anyone just get an e-mail from Lauren? I just got this from her which makes ZERO sense:
> 
> _"Hello!_
> 
> ...


I got the same thing - I think she might have lost those emails with all of the affiliate changes, because once I forwarded her my email back in January about the thanksgiving box, she saw that I did let her know way back when and she marked it off.  If you still have your original email - just forward it to her - she is using her personal account, so don't mail it to the affiliate one.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 12, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I got the same thing - I think she might have lost those emails with all of the affiliate changes, because once I forwarded her my email back in January about the thanksgiving box, she saw that I did let her know way back when and she marked it off.  If you still have your original email - just forward it to her - she is using her personal account, so don't mail it to the affiliate one.


Yea I just re-sent her the link now. She responded and said that she didn't have my Thanksiving Box review, so I sent it over to her- I don't save e-mails for very long because I have OCD and it gives me intense anxiety to have too many e-mails sitting in my inbox lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Feb 12, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> Yea I just re-sent her the link now. She responded and said that she didn't have my Thanksiving Box review, so I sent it over to her- I don't save e-mails for very long because I have OCD and it gives me intense anxiety to have too many e-mails sitting in my inbox lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have a memebox folder.  haha.  I move all of my memebox emails to that folder - but my inbox is still HUGE.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 12, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I have a memebox folder.  haha.  I move all of my memebox emails to that folder - but my inbox is still HUGE.


I have a folder for my blog stuff, but I empty it out at the end of each month to keep it organized. I have my inbox, a folder for shipping notifications and a blog-related folder. anything more than that would make my anxiety set in big time. Just thinking about having to fish through folders of e-mails gives me heart palpitations lol


----------



## blinded (Feb 13, 2015)

My commissions for the boxes shipping Feb 13th have been completed. So that's it, withdrawal for points has been requested, hopefully this goes smoothly.


----------



## OiiO (Feb 13, 2015)

blinded said:


> My commissions for the boxes shipping Feb 13th have been completed. So that's it, withdrawal for points has been requested, hopefully this goes smoothly.


Same, requested my final withdrawal yesterday. I spent some of my points on my last Memehaul, but after this it's going to be all RRS, TK and BNK for me. Feels like the end of an era!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 13, 2015)

OiiO said:


> Same, requested my final withdrawal yesterday. I spent some of my points on my last Memehaul, but after this it's going to be all RRS, TK and BNK for me. Feels like the end of an era!


I still have 4 pending orders. 3 of them were from back in August and one of them was from January 31st. Lauren said she'd look into them for me, but dang...I just want to request my payout already! Gotta pay the bills, Memebox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 13, 2015)

So I'm curious.  Did ANYONE receive their tax form from Memebox?  I'm about to say eff it.  If they don't send me one, I don't have to claim it. Grrr!

I've had no response since I last wrote (2 days ago).


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 13, 2015)

Bahaha!!  I just got accidentally cc'd on an email.  It says that they did send me one and they're not happy I want the re-issued form overnighted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lmao

If they did, I sure don't know where it went because it wasn't in my mail box.  I'm ridiculously thorough when it comes to mail and tax documents!  Hopefully no one stole my social security number and is out opening up loans on my good credit &gt;:|


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 13, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Bahaha!!  I just got accidentally cc'd on an email.  It says that they did send me one and they're not happy I want the re-issued form overnighted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lmao
> 
> If they did, I sure don't know where it went because it wasn't in my mail box.  I'm ridiculously thorough when it comes to mail and tax documents!  Hopefully no one stole my social security number and is out opening up loans on my good credit &gt;:|


They DEFINITELY didn't send you one. If NO ONE has gotten them...clearly they never sent them. 

They can't even spend the minute to respond to our emails and let us know what's going on...not happy at all. I'm not claiming it either if I don't get the paperwork. Everyone I know is already done with their taxes and I haven't even come close to starting mine. SO irritated.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 15, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Bahaha!!  I just got accidentally cc'd on an email.  It says that they did send me one and they're not happy I want the re-issued form overnighted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lmao
> 
> If they did, I sure don't know where it went because it wasn't in my mail box.  I'm ridiculously thorough when it comes to mail and tax documents!  Hopefully no one stole my social security number and is out opening up loans on my good credit &gt;:|


they told me they sent it out as well - in Jan. Nope, they didn't. I asked for it to be sent asap.

Also, when you log into linkshare and read your messages, did anyone get an affiliate email there? If so, did you get this one?



> Dear Memebox Affiliate,
> 
> Thank you for participating in the Memebox affiliate program. We have some exciting updates for February that we'd like to share with you!
> 
> ...



I took out the coupon code in #2 (in case it is my personal only use code), but my question is - is this an affiliate code now?  Does that mean I share it with my readers and they can use it up to 3 times?  Or is that my code and don't share?

I am confused.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 15, 2015)

biancardi said:


> they told me they sent it out as well - in Jan. Nope, they didn't. I asked for it to be sent asap.
> 
> Also, when you log into linkshare and read your messages, did anyone get an affiliate email there? If so, did you get this one?
> 
> ...


Yep. I got the same e-mail talking about how they sent it out in January and that they're "checking the tracking" on them to see what happened. I'm sorry- but if NO ONE in your affiliate program received their paperwork, clearly it's not the best idea to flat out lie to them about sending it out. I'm absolutely LIVID about this because I'm a very timely person and despise having to wait to file my taxes because of an error on their part- even more so that they're lying about sending it out in the first place.

I got the same e-mail, although I didn't even notice the coupon, just the 11% commission thing- which I could honestly care less about considering I'm barely promoting their crap boxes anymore. The only "promoting" I'm doing in the near future are with the boxes I bought during that 100% refund sale. I'll review those, get my refund and that's that. I haven't gone out of my way to promote them in a long time and I won't start up again until they start being a company I actually WANT to prommote.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 15, 2015)

@@biancardi yes, got that email too.  that coupon code is advertised on their website so it's not affiliate related.

I did not get the email about how they already sent out the tax forms, though.  Which is weird.

And obviously they are lying if not one of us got one.  And if they sent them in January someone would have definitely received one by now.

I almost want to contact the IRS out of spite.  I don't like being lied to.  If you forgot, say you forgot.  That's a lot better than flat out lying to people.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 15, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> @@biancardi yes, got that email too.  that coupon code is advertised on their website so it's not affiliate related.
> 
> I did not get the email about how they already sent out the tax forms, though.  Which is weird.
> 
> ...


This is the email I got:

_I apologize for the delayed response. _

 
_I received your W-9 forms and *my accounting team already sent out Form 1099 to affiliates including you during the last week of January*. I asked them for tracking information and resend it to you in case previous mail was not delivered for some reason, and I'll update you asap. (The response may be delayed because of President's Day..) _
 
_I'll follow up with paperwork regarding your commissions as well. Thank you for you patience. _
 
_Best,_
_HaEun _
 
Yea....mkay.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 15, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> This is the email I got:
> 
> _I apologize for the delayed response. _
> 
> ...


that is the same damn email I got.  Pffttt.  Bullshit.


----------



## Malaperelka (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm still waiting for my points. Made withdrawal on Friday hope will done until tomorrow...


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 16, 2015)

So I have been waiting for weeks for them to clear ONE sale that has been pending since January 21st. I've e-mailed Lauren about it and still haven't heard back from her, so I'm just saying screw it and requesting my commissions. 

Still no word on the tax documents and I'm getting more and more angry about it by the day.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 16, 2015)

Lauren said they were going to try reloading the tracking numbers or something.  i still have three with one from Jan 9th.

We don't have to have it finished until the 20th, so I might wait a day or two more.

Then didn't it say somewhere that we should have all out money by the 28th?  I think so.

Oh, and while I'm thinking about it and feeling peevish I just wanted to say way to cut out your affiliates for making it impossible to earn commissions on anything sold in the new app.  I know it doesn't really matter but I'm just so grumpy with Memebox over the tax documents that I'm venting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Feb 16, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Oh, and while I'm thinking about it and feeling peevish *I just wanted to say way to cut out your affiliates for making it impossible to earn commissions on anything sold in the new app. * I know it doesn't really matter but I'm just so grumpy with Memebox over the tax documents that I'm venting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I know...   I honestly think they just want to discontinue the affiliate program, as their current offerings just are so lame.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 16, 2015)

They're so bad.  So. Bad.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 16, 2015)

I thought the same thing when I started scrolling through the app. I was like...oh snap...If I bought something through this then no one would get a commission...wtf.

Honestly like I mentioned above, other than the 3 boxes I got from them during the refund thing, I haven't purchased a single thing from them. I don't care to promote them, regardless of how much money they brought in...it's just not worth my time or my blog's integrity to promote something that I'm not longer a fan of. If they start moving in a better direction, or have a really good deal, I'll promote it, otherwise, I have better companies to promote and better things to do with my time lol


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 17, 2015)

Oh.My.God.

So.. Memebox just emailed me and told me I could get my 1099 from Paypal.  And included the steps on how to get it.  "In case I hadn't received it yet."

No.  Just... NO!

I don't have a business paypal account.  And I havent made $20,000!!  Those are the requirements to get a 1099 from Paypal.

So I wrote back and said not one person that I know who is an affiliate have received their forms. Not one.

And asked if they had reissued them.

I do have a suspicious Memebox package coming today and I'm HOPING it's my dang forms.  I'm so grumpy.  I'm thankful that Memebox pays us and all and I'm glad I was able to earn so much money but this is frustrating! And I'd rather be grumpy on Memebox' side than the IRS, lets be honest.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 17, 2015)

They told me that as well - I logged on and nothing, nada was waiting for me in the tax area in paypal


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 17, 2015)

My suspicious package was not my 1099  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It was the Missha Strawberry Cleansing foam I had ordered with the Leaders box (which was packaged separately)


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 17, 2015)

I COULD SCREAM RIGHT NOW.

GIVE. ME. MY. TAX. INFORMATION. MEMEBOX.

Seriously what the F!!


----------



## biancardi (Feb 17, 2015)

I am doing my effing taxes this weekend.    I am seriously pissed off right now.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 17, 2015)

My question is this: can we be audited or penalized in any way if we do our taxes without this memebox paperwork?

I need to get them done ASAP and I'm seriously tired of waiting.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 17, 2015)

I just sent this e-mail because I'm really sick and tired of being tossed around and told one thing and then another. They flat out refuse to admit they didn't send them out, yet no one has received them, and they have provided NO ONE with tracking information proving they were ever mailed to begin with, even though they said in an earlier email that they were "checking the tracking information." 
 
_HaEun,

I don't have a business paypal account, nor have I made $20,000.  Those are the requirements to get a 1099 through Paypal._
_There is no document there for me to see._
 
_If my documents are not re-issued to me within the week, I have no choice but to report this to the IRS. I know dozens of fellow Memebox affiliates, and not a single one of them has received their documents, so I know this is not just an issue with me._
 
_My paperwork should have been mailed to me by the 31st of January. It is now the 17th of February. This is not only illegal, but incredibly unprofessional. I feel like I've been very patient in waiting for information on this situation. Please re-issue my tax information to me immediately along with a tracking number so I can make sure it arrives to me safely._
 
_If you can confirm that you've received this message, that would be greatly appreciated. I would like a time frame which I can expect my documents to arrive, or I have no other choice but to take the steps to contact the IRS about this issue. I need to complete my taxes, and I have been waiting on Memebox documents for far too long now._
 
_Thank you,_

_-Rachel Beckwith_


----------



## biancardi (Feb 17, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> My question is this: can we be audited or penalized in any way if we do our taxes without this memebox paperwork?
> 
> I need to get them done ASAP and I'm seriously tired of waiting.


We can file a correction later on, if memebox sends it out.   I remember years ago, I took some $$ out of my 401K plan and was not going to be taxed on it, as it was a loan.  Well, the  company I worked for folded and even though we were told that our 401K plan would not be dissolved, it was a few years later.   I was able to roll over my existing $$ into my current 401K plan, but that loan was now taxable and the government just billed me an amount.  I didn't get audited, but I did get interest tacked on.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 17, 2015)

What a bummer. I'm not a tax expert nor do I have affiliate account with Memebox but I think the 1099 reporting requirement depends on how it was paid. If it was wired directly to your account it's different than through payment service such as Paypal. If it's Paypal, it's more complicated. For Paypal payments I think they have to file 1099K which is only required to be filed for payments of over $20K and Paypal is responsible for reporting it not the business itself. If you google 1099K you might find more info.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 17, 2015)

Reija said:


> What a bummer. I'm not a tax expert nor do I have affiliate account with Memebox but I think the 1099 reporting requirement depends on how it was paid. It was wired directly to your account it's different than through payment service such as Paypal. If it's Paypal, it's more complicated. For Paypal payments I think they have to file 1099K which is only required to be filed for payments of over $20K and Paypal is responsible for reporting it not the business itself. If you google 1099K you might find more info.


That does make more sense. I definitely made NO WHERE NEAR 20k through their affiliate program, haha    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My roommate sells on ebay professionally, and said that last year he received no information or paperwork through paypal because he made under 20 grand. He never claimed it and nothing happened...so I'm wondering if maybe we don't even have to bother.

Our payments were done through paypal...so I'm wondering if I should just file my taxes as is and hope for the best lol


----------



## biancardi (Feb 17, 2015)

@@MissJexie, I've sold bits and pieces on eBay and never had to report the taxes - as I sold it at a loss (overall) and it was well under 20K.  In fact, I've been selling on eBay for 10 years and I don't think I have made 20K in 10 years on eBay - haha


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 17, 2015)

biancardi said:


> @@MissJexie, I've sold bits and pieces on eBay and never had to report the taxes - as I sold it at a loss (overall) and it was well under 20K.  In fact, I've been selling on eBay for 10 years and I don't think I have made 20K in 10 years on eBay - haha


Well he does it as a full time job, so last year he was close, but not quite there. This year he made well over that!!

It's amazing how much money you can make by just going to Salvation Army or Savers and yard sales etc and then reselling- he hasn't worked a regular job in 3 years! LOL

I'm just hoping that maybe, just maybe, we don't have to claim these earnings on our taxes because they're under a certain amount...at least mine are! lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 17, 2015)

Well, the IRS says if you dont get one, you contact them and they'll send you the form IF MEMEBOX SENT THEM THE INFORMATION.

If Memebox did not send the IRS the information then... well, there's really nothing you can do and at that point, the IRS doesn't know you have it anyway so you wouldn't get dinged for not reporting it.

The thing is that Memebox would be an idiot not to report it because affiliate payouts are deductions they can take as a company.

I suppose I can just do my taxes and then if the IRS sends me a note, just pay what they say.  Except I was planning on deducting my expenses anyway and wiping out any taxes I would have had to pay to begin with.  If my blog is considered a business because I made more then $600 with memebox then my memeboxes are now business expenses and deductible.  Along with all my other boxes, for that matter.

*shrug*  

So I have no idea.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 17, 2015)

*pretends that all of this doesn't exist and does my taxes as if I'm not a blogger at all and hopes that everything just goes under the radar because this is too complicated for my tiny brain* lol


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 17, 2015)

Waaa!! Finally got one!!  Good thing I have a printer!  They sent it via email (password protected).


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 18, 2015)

I finally got mine too thank goodness...now to figure out how the heck to do this... lol


----------



## biancardi (Feb 18, 2015)

I didn't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## starry101 (Feb 18, 2015)

Has anyone been getting review points for their blog posts?


----------



## biancardi (Feb 19, 2015)

uggg, now she is telling me that they don't have my w9 information.  REALLY????  I still have the email from november that I sent to Lauren.  Just sent it again.

Also, she still wants to use paypal, so I told her I didn't make $20,000 in affiliate money,  so she can't use paypal to give me my taxes.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 19, 2015)

They are RIDICULOUS. This makes me even more relieved to not have their affiliate program be super busy anymore. All of this unnecessary stress because they can't keep their shit together.

Did everyone get the e-mail about all the US ambassador's getting the Soothing SIsta Palette? I already bought it so I asked Lauren if it was OK for me to still get one from them and do a giveaway with the one I bought. She said it was fine, so yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Feb 19, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> They are RIDICULOUS. This makes me even more relieved to not have their affiliate program be super busy anymore. All of this unnecessary stress because they can't keep their shit together.
> 
> Did everyone get the e-mail about all the US ambassador's getting the Soothing SIsta Palette? I already bought it so I asked Lauren if it was OK for me to still get one from them and do a giveaway with the one I bought. She said it was fine, so yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


that is what I am going to do as well!  great minds!


----------



## biancardi (Feb 20, 2015)

SO PISSED OFF.  I sent Memebox my W-9 information last November.  Then I was told that my 1099 was mailed in January.  Nope, no.  Then I was told it was in Paypal.  Nope, no.  Then I was told oh, we don't have your SSN and W-9 information and that is why it isn't in Paypal.  Do you have another paypal address?  Nope, no

Resent my W-9 information with the original email dated back in November. 

No response.  At all - not even to confirm that they got it. 

I got pissy and just emailed them again today - stating that I want my 1099 today and I know they have emailed the 1099 to other affiliates.  I mentioned all of the above, basically pointing out that they have been giving me the run-around and then stated if I didn't get it today, I would report them to the IRS. 

I am so pissed off at them.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 20, 2015)

Can anyone tell me if the MEMEBUNDLE and FREESHIPPING coupons still work?

Also do people still get money off their purchase when they use our referral links? We haven't been updated on any of that stuff so idk what to put in the future for available coupons and deals...


----------



## biancardi (Feb 20, 2015)

missjexie, freeshipping was only for the international shop.  I have removed all coupons that were affiliated with the old system and only displaying the new ones

I haven't found out about the affiliate discount links, so I don't want to show them if they don't work.  I would assume if they  did work and people did purchase 100 or 150, the discount would show automatically...

I don't know as I haven't gotten any clear answers back from Lauren on this.  I don't think she even knows with how it is going to work with linkshare.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 20, 2015)

biancardi said:


> missjexie, freeshipping was only for the international shop.  I have removed all coupons that were affiliated with the old system and only displaying the new ones
> 
> I haven't found out about the affiliate discount links, so I don't want to show them if they don't work.  I would assume if they  did work and people did purchase 100 or 150, the discount would show automatically...
> 
> I don't know as I haven't gotten any clear answers back from Lauren on this.  I don't think she even knows with how it is going to work with linkshare.


SIGH...I just feel like no one knows what is going on anymore...what is the benefit to being an affiliate other than commmission? I want to give my readers a good deal, y'know? ugh...I'm just so tired of them taking more and more away from us. We don't even get coupon codes anymore! 

So done lol


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 23, 2015)

I've just had all my points and affiliate pay turn up in paypal and just thrown in to bank account to get the hell out just as quick . So if your waiting it's slowly seeping through check your accounts


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 24, 2015)

So I got my tax documents in the mail today....

I have no words lol.

"We sent them out in January." Ok Memebox...whatever you say.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 24, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> So I got my tax documents in the mail today....
> 
> I have no words lol.
> 
> "We sent them out in January." Ok Memebox...whatever you say.


Is this the original documents or the resent copies . This sounds so bad and screams tax avoidance on memebox part all over how they handle day to day stuff . The fact affiliate is like this screams run to the hills as is be too scared they haven't done something and worry I'm going to get a summons further down the line .

I hope it's all sorted and goes through without a hitch now on .


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 24, 2015)

I got the SoothingSista palette today.  I haven't used it yet but I thought it was browns!

It's not! It's rosypinkypurpley!  My faavorite!


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 24, 2015)

well, well... It looks like I may get January's rakuten Memecommission direct deposited instead of a check!  I hope this works. Having to wait for a check stinks.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 25, 2015)

I got that email too - I am still waiting for the little test deposits to show up in my account so I can verify them.  I hope that this means that our first commission is going to be direct deposit, because, as you said, check=wait + my bank is a credit union that the closest branch is in Boston.   And with all of this snow, it is going to be a pain finding a place to park.  Waiting for the T in this cold doesn't make me happy either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 25, 2015)

Yea...I've made so little in commissions since the switch that it'll be a miraculous day when I get a payout from Rakuten LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 25, 2015)

Omg, if this avoids having a check sent, I'm going to be so happy.

Also, HAH!  Guess what I just got?  Yep.  The 1099.  Mailed on the 18th.  

Ridiculous.  If that was the fault of their accounting company, they should slap them.  But somehow I'm pretty sure it was memebox did something dumb.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Feb 26, 2015)

Question for y'all.  I asked for a withdrawal from Memebox to my PayPal account weeks ago -- actually I asked twice in response to an email from them.  But it was never made, and today I get an email from Lauren that says in part I have no points, blah blah blah.  I know points are separate from commissions, but when will they credit me for my commissions?  It's not much but I just want to be *finished* with this company.  Thanks!


----------



## biancardi (Feb 26, 2015)

TheSilverNail said:


> Question for y'all.  I asked for a withdrawal from Memebox to my PayPal account weeks ago -- actually I asked twice in response to an email from them.  But it was never made, and today I get an email from Lauren that says in part I have no points, blah blah blah.  I know points are separate from commissions, but when will they credit me for my commissions?  It's not much but I just want to be *finished* with this company.  Thanks!


it would have gone to your memepoints and then it would become a commission

Check your affiliate withdrawal page - do you see your withdrawal there?   If so, is it still pending?  Do screen shots too.  If they cancelled it on you, take a screen shot and send it to lauren.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 26, 2015)

they hope to have everyone's commissions paid out by February 28th.

If you filled out the Google form for your commissions and requested the cash via the Withdrawal section in your affiliate account, those should have already been turned into points.

The points will then be turned into cash via Paypal. If you are International, your whole stash of points/commission points should be converted to PayPal cash by the 28th.

I have no idea what the email meant, though.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks for the help.  I'm so confused.  They don't seem to want to either convert my commission to points or to refund it to PayPal.  I sent them an email today so will wait another day to try something else.  P.S.  I'm in the U.S.

My dislike for Memebox GROWS!  :angry:


----------



## biancardi (Feb 26, 2015)

hmmm....I do know that they were cancelling withdrawal requests if you made them in January as they were not doing any until the big "payout"    what does your affiliate withdrawal section state?

My Affiliate Account -&gt; My Withdrawals

that should tell you your history of requesting a  withdrawal and if it is pending or canceled.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 26, 2015)

Oh, good point.  I remember them saying that, too.

@@TheSilverNail when did you make your original request?

I have a feeling that whatever happened, you might have to become a special case.  I'm sure they won't deny you your commissions but it may take longer to get your payout.

Mine has been processed to points but the points have not yet been converted to a paypal cashout yet.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Feb 27, 2015)

OK, after my latest email to Memebox, it went through today.  Glad I waited one more day before doing anything else.

Thanks, all, for the tips.  Pretty sure I'm done with Memebox, unless they go back to the boxes and prices they had before.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 6, 2015)

Is anyone else still waiting for cash via Paypal?


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 6, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Is anyone else still waiting for cash via Paypal?


I got mine awhile ago, but according to Lauren, she is still working on paying out everyone which is why we all haven't received our refunds on the review boxes...I'm assuming like always, she's the only one doing everything so it's taking awhile...

I would shoot her a message and see if she's still working on them. I'm kind of getting irritated waiting so long for my flippin $85 refund for those review boxes...I put them on my credit card and I'd love to pay it off sooner rather than later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 6, 2015)

I just wrote my third email asking whats going on and can I please get an update on when I can expect my commission.

I also asked about the review box refund.  That one is easier because I can just dispute it on Paypal if they don't do it.

But I've got a seriously huge amount of Memepoints that need to be converted to cash.  Especially since there's no way I'd ever use them to buy any of the available boxes.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 6, 2015)

I did get my payout last week.  I am waiting now for linkshare  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It isn't much, but I would like to understand how they work and when they pay out


----------



## biancardi (Mar 7, 2015)

@Saffyra  linkshare finally did a payment - it only covered january's commissions and it is a check  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  You should check your account and see if you got your payout.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 7, 2015)

Noooo!  Yes, I see it under Payments and it is a check.  /sigh  I was really hoping to avoid that and had my fingers crossed that the deposit thing meant we wouldn't get checks.  

It seems the payout system is pretty normal.  Memebox pays Rakuten for January commissions by the end of Feb, then we get paid the first Friday of March.   That's what's awesome about Rakuten is that they payout each Friday.

So our February commissions will be paid the first Friday in April, March commissions paid in May, etc.  It's nice because other programs I'm in payout on the 15th or 21st.  So even though the company paid their bill for February on March 31st, I still would have to wait til April 21st to get the money.

I'm not complaining because it's basically free money (not really, but you  know what I mean... It's not something I count on or need to live on) and as long as it rolls in sometime, I'm okay with it.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 10, 2015)

ok whew.  got my cash.  review refund hopefully comes soonish.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 10, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> ok whew.  got my cash.  review refund hopefully comes soonish.



Are you talking about Memebox or the check from linkshare?  I am still waiting on the check from linkshare - my memecash came in the last week of february...no review points yet...


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 10, 2015)

Yes, MemeCash. Still waiting for linkshare check.


----------



## veritazy (Mar 11, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> ok whew.  got my cash.  review refund hopefully comes soonish.


whhoop! i think that will be extra work for the affiliates team (or just Lauren) then...cheque?! :/

Just dropping by to update that Lauren just refunded my memebox for review thing. Phew! It's bittersweet though..


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 17, 2015)

Hmm.

So I just got a pretty rude, condescending comment on my Memebox Lip products post.

I do have an IP tracker, and (as usual with mean anonymous comments) I'm pretty positive I know who posted it.

Apparently I was mocking Memebox with my horrendously bad swatches.

Mkay.

I've never gotten a mean comment like that before, but I can't imagine being a bigger blogger and dealing with that on a regular basis. Have you guys ever gotten mean comments before? I don't know how to deal with them honestly lol...Half of me wanted to say "well, feel free to write your own blog post with better swatches you $&amp;%(%" But I didn't. lol


----------



## Jane George (Mar 17, 2015)

Lol on YouTube been told I have chunky hands and people can't understand me. I just ignore bad comments as tbh most of the time people would never say the same things to your face as they do online.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 17, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Lol on YouTube been told I have chunky hands and people can't understand me. I just ignore bad comments as tbh most of the time people would never say the same things to your face as they do online.


I wasn't really bothered by what they said, considering the claims they were making toward me were completely false- (and hey- I've got chunky hands and I'm proud of em! LOL) But I never know how to react to them...do I just delete them? Do I respond respectfully, tell them to f-off? haha...I just don't know the tactful way to handle it. 

Constructive criticism I can handle- being mean for the sake of being mean is just kind of sad on their part.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 17, 2015)

Tbh I have deleted in past and sometimes just left them, but i don't reply tbh. Can't be bothered with people who want to be negative


----------



## biancardi (Mar 17, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> Hmm.
> 
> So I just got a pretty rude, condescending comment on my Memebox Lip products post.
> 
> ...


yes, I have gotten mean comments before  - that is why I now make people post at least once moderated before they can post freely - the cowards who post like this will just go into moderation and I will trash their comment.

  I am sorry, but my blog is not for some a-hole to make mean comments and have an axe to grind.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 17, 2015)

Gotta admit I put up with a lot of crap as a teen from mean people... Won't deal with negativity to me as an adult.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 17, 2015)

Sorry to hear @@MissJexie that this happened to you. There are always people who are going to be mean and try to put everyone else down. Don't know what's the best way to handle it either but I vote for deleting. You don't need anyone's rude comments on your blog. I feel sorry for those people who feel the need to do that (be mean) to others just to try and make themselves feel better.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 17, 2015)

Got my check in the mail.

I think I would delete a rude comment if it disparaged me personally.  Company rants, I don't care but why should I allow a random internet person to be rude to me?  I'm a person and I have feelings.  And there's really no reason to leave a mean comment on a blog.  Just don't leave a comment at all.  Right?  Like your mother says "If you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all."  

So there is no good reason to leave a personal attack as a comment.  Delete!  Or you could leave it and let us all defend you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 17, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Got my check in the mail.
> 
> I think I would delete a rude comment if it disparaged me personally.  Company rants, I don't care but why should I allow a random internet person to be rude to me?  I'm a person and I have feelings.  And there's really no reason to leave a mean comment on a blog.  Just don't leave a comment at all.  Right?  Like your mother says "If you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all."
> 
> So there is no good reason to leave a personal attack as a comment.  Delete!  Or you could leave it and let us all defend you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


haha I'll just leave it. I'm sure they'll leave another comment going on and on about how I'm deleting honest feedback or some drama like that. It doesn't make me look bad, it just makes them look kind of sad and pathetic, so they can have at it!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 4, 2015)

Hey so I just got a random package from Memebox and I opened it to find the Nylon palette!! LOL

I didn't order it, so I'm wondering if they're sending it to some of us for review?

I never got an e-mail from Lauren about it, but they have definitely sent me things in the past and then sent me an email about it days later lol

Just sayin- keep a lookout on the mailbox!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Apr 4, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> Hey so I just got a random package from Memebox and I opened it to find the Nylon palette!! LOL
> 
> I didn't order it, so I'm wondering if they're sending it to some of us for review?
> 
> ...


I did a pre order, so I am expecting mine.   But if I get a dup, well, another giveaway! haha


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 4, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I did a pre order, so I am expecting mine.   But if I get a dup, well, another giveaway! haha


That's what I did with the Soothing Sista palette! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I ordered it and the next day they said they were sending me one, and then the one I ordered arrived damaged so they sent me a replacement and I ended up with 3 palettes LOL I kept the damaged one and did a giveaway with the other 2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Apr 4, 2015)

@MissJexie  my mailman just came...  yep, I got TWO nylon palettes - in separate boxes!  haha


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 4, 2015)

biancardi said:


> @MissJexie  my mailman just came...  yep, I got TWO nylon palettes - in separate boxes!  haha


hahah wow! Well that is awesome though! Free giveaway item for you! LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Apr 4, 2015)

I will be adding in that starlooks bright coral pink lipslick as a bonus too!!  Some ladies can rock that color, I cannot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 23, 2015)

Gosh, darn it! I just got an email asking where  my SoothingSista review was. Why dont they say that on the card!? It just said we wanted to thank you for all your hard work so here you go. 

Luckily I like it so it'll be good but next time I expect some warning!


----------



## biancardi (Apr 23, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Gosh, darn it! I just got an email asking where  my SoothingSista review was. Why dont they say that on the card!? It just said we wanted to thank you for all your hard work so here you go.
> 
> Luckily I like it so it'll be good but next time I expect some warning!


I figured every free thing they give me, I best get a review up.  And then I email Lauren.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 24, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Gosh, darn it! I just got an email asking where  my SoothingSista review was. Why dont they say that on the card!? It just said we wanted to thank you for all your hard work so here you go.
> 
> Luckily I like it so it'll be good but next time I expect some warning!


I also review everything they send me although I've been heavily slacking on the Nylon Palette because Im just not that thrilled with it. They use to have Lauren send us an email with talking points and info about the product, now they just send stuff with absolutely no explanation which is kind of dumb IMO lol


----------



## biancardi (May 6, 2015)

has anyone gotten their march affiliate deposit from linkshare yet?  Mine wasn't much, but it was at the threshhold, but I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (May 28, 2015)

I didn't realize this until just a bit ago, but Memebox is part of Skimlinks. As in, I joined Skimlinks (it's like Rakuten but it catches links you've forgotten to make affiliate links and gives you commissions for those sales), put some widget or code on my blog (on self-hosted Wordpress it's a widget), and now when people click on links that I didn't bother to turn into Rakuten links and buy something, the blog gets a commission. I put a general affiliate link disclaimer on all of my blog's pages since even I don't know what's earning the blog a commission, but that was an easy fix. The commission rate seems to be something like 6.7%, so it's not bad at all and it saves me from feeling bad about being lazy. ahaha They have a low payment threshold and I usually just forget that it's there. I'm a fan.


----------

